# TPU Minecraft Server



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Please PM me for details and to be added to the whitelist. Include your Minecraft username in your PM if it is different than your TPU username.

Sponsors:
FordGT90Concept - Donated the license to McMyAdmin Professional! As well as donating countless hours moderating the server.
-KarL- - Monetary Donation to help pay for a new heatsink and case for the server upgrade.
Chevalr1c - Monetary Donation to help pay for a new heatsink and case for the server upgrade.
jpsandman - Donated 16GB of RAM to upgrade the server.

Server Address: tpuminecraft.servebeer.com
FTB Server Address: tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:25566

Latest map of the server can be found here: http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com

Current Server Version: 1.6.2
FTB Mod Pack: Direwolf20 Pack

Rules:

To join the server you must be a member of TPU for at least 2 months.
Failure to follow these rules will result in you being banned from the server.
Absolutely no griefing!
Any griefing will result in a permanent ban, no questions asked, and no possibility for pardons for any reason. 
Respect others and what they have built.
Do not teleport anyone else.  Teleport yourself and your yourself only!
Do not teleport to someone else unless you ask first.  Teleporting to someone else without asking can be considered griefing, as it could expose a secret location, and as such will be considered a bannable offense.
I will not spawn resources, that defeats the point of the game.  So don't even ask.
Do not lock other people's chests.  This will be considered griefing, and you will be banned accordingly.
If you mine a hole, back fill it with something.
Label anything you are building with a sign placed in an obvious location.  The sign should have who is building the structure, and what it is/going to be.
Be respectful of the land.  If you cut down a tree try to replant it, unless you are clearing the land.
Fix creeper damage when possible.  If a creeper explodes near you, try to fill the hole back in entirely. DO NOT just cover the hole with a single layer of dirt, fill it completely.
*
*Useful Commands:*
/warp <warp name> - Warps you to the warp location. If you fall through the world, disconnect and reconnect or you will die.
/warp list # - Displays a list of available warp locations on the server where # (optional) is the page number
/tp <Player1> <Player2> - Teleports Player1 to Player2's position. Use this on yourself only! I can see the tp command in the logs, and I will take action if this is abused.
/players - Displays a list of players connected to the server.(While this still works, it has been replaced with the native method of holding Tab.)
/flight toggle - Turns Creative style flying on/off.

*Basic Server Specs:*
Processor: Phenom II x6 1605T @ 3.6GHz (Unlocked x4 960T)
Memory: 32GB DDR3-1600(4x4GB)
Motherboard: ASUS M5A99X Evo
HDD: 2x500GB 7200RPM SATA in RAID1 + 32GB Flash Drive for Minecraft Data Backup
Battery Backup: APC Smart-UPS 1500
OS: Windows 7 Professional SP1
GPU: GT220 512MB(Server runs Headless)
Max Players: 32
Max FTB Players: 8




Spoiler: How to Create Lockable Chests and doors



To create a lockable chest, create the chest(single or double), then place a signpost directly beside a chest. Enter [Private] as the first line. Your own name will automatically be entered on line 2 as the chest owner. Optionally type in the full names of two other users allowed to access the chest's inventory on lines 3 and 4.

When done correctly, the sign will automatically fix itself to the side of the chest, protecting it from unauthorized access! Only the chest's owner can then break the sign or chest.

The owner of a container can add more users by placing additional signs beside the container with the heading [More Users], where lines 2-4 specify the names of the additional users. You can edit the users on previously placed signs by right clicking the sign, and using the command '/lockette <line number> <text>' to change it.

All of this can be done with doors and furnaces as well.





Spoiler: Allocating more than 1GB of RAM to the Minecraft Client



The Minecraft client by default will only use a maximum of 1GB of memory.  It is not set up like you would think to automatically use more if needed, for some reason Notch has locked the memory usage maximum to 1GB, I'm not sure if this is a limitation of Java.  This can cause problems when the memory usage reaches the 1GB maximum, particularly in Multiplayer which is loaded with bugs and memory leaks.  Symptoms of this problem include crashing directly to the desktop with no error, or crashes with an out of memory error.  There is a way to increase this limit, here is how:

*Automatic Method*(Thanks to FordGT90Concept)

You can follow this link to download an automatic exe that will setup up Minecraft to use more memory automatically.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2401080&postcount=1349
All credit goes to FordGT90concept!


*Manual Method*

Download Minecraft.jar from http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp, under Linux/Other. Save it to your desktop. -The minecraft.jar that is downloaded automatically when you run the normal Windows launcher will not work.
Download and install the 64-bit version of Java from http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp.
Create a shortcut and make the target *"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe" -Xmx2G -Xms1G -cp "C:\users\<username>\desktop\Minecraft.jar" net.minecraft.LauncherFrame*

This will make allocate 2GB to Minecraft. You can adjust the -Xmx2G and -Xms1G to bigger numbers if you wish.  Changing them to -Xmx3G and -Xms2GB will allocate 3GB to Minecraft.  Do not allocate all of your memory to Minecraft, this will cause java to freak out.  I'd allocate no more than 1GB less than your total system memory to Minecraft.  So if you have 4GB of RAM, only allocate a maximum of 3GB.  If you've only got 2GB of RAM, stick with the default 1GB.  Also, from what I understand, Xms should always be 1GB less than Xmx, but I've made them both the same with no real noticeable problems.

*This is how you do it if you are a 32-bit operating system:*

Download Minecraft.jar from http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp, under Linux/Other. Save it to your desktop. -The minecraft.jar that is downloaded automatically when you run the normal Windows launcher will not work.
Create a shortcut and make the target *"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe" -Xmx1500M -Xms512M -cp "C:\users\<username>\desktop\Minecraft.jar" net.minecraft.LauncherFrame*

This will give 1.5GB to Minecraft, which is still an improvement over the standard 1GB.





Spoiler: Enable AA and AF in Minecraft w/ nVidia graphics cards




Open *NVIDIA Control Panel*.
Go to *Mange 3D Setting*.
Click the *Add* button.
Browse to your java installation directory, usually *C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin*, and select the *java.exe*.
Change *Anisotropic Filtering* to a setting that your setup can handle, *8x* should be pretty safe for most modern midrange cards and higher, my GTX470 handles 16x easily.
Change *Antialiasing - Mode* to *Override any application settings*.
Change *Antialiasing - Setting* to a setting that your graphics card can handle, *4x* will be pretty safe for modern midrange cards, my GTX470 handles 32x with ease.
Change *Antialiasing - Transparancy* to any setting your graphics card can handle, *2x* shoud be safe for most modern midrange graphics card, my GTX470 handles 8x just fine.
Press *Apply*.
Repeat steps 3-9 for *javaw.exe*.






Spoiler: Tips to help with lag



You can try setting your rendering distance to Far, then when you first join the server just stand still for a good minute or two until the entire area around you has loaded.  You can press F3 and watch the graph at the bottom left of the screen.  When it calms down to a pretty steady line, that is a good sign the area is done loading from the server.  Setting the rendering distance to Far forces more of the map to be loaded initially instead of loading it when you are moving around.

When travelling long distances take it slow, let the map load, if you move faster than the connection can stream the data, you'll hit extreme lag.

Close any background processes you don't need running, particularly any that are CPU intensive(such as Bionic or F@H).  Since the last update these seem to really effect performance in Minecraft Multiplayer.  I'm not sure why.  Ford and I both have experience the issue, as well as a few others I believe, even on my i7 rig which normally would have no problem running Minecraft with F@H going in the background.  I have a funny feeling Notch as accidentally set one of the important threads for Minecraft to low priority, so F@H/Bionic don't give up the CPU cycles to allow Minecraft to use them.




*Minecraft Downloadable Demo provided by PC Gamer:*
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/04/19/download-the-minecraft-demo/

BondExtreme's video production for our server.  Check it out, it is freakin' sweet! <--This is from the server before the map reset.








More Info here.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 2, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm contemplating throwing together a Minecraft server for those of us at TPU, but I'd like to judge interest before putting out a little money to finish the rig.  If I put it together and hosted it, would some poeple be interested in using it?



My LAN group has a minecraft server, and it is an EPIC time waster, you can blow 3 hours and not even notice.

I would be interested, and would it be a monster server or just a build server ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> My LAN group has a minecraft server, and it is an EPIC time waster, you can blow 3 hours and not even notice.
> 
> I would be interested, and would it be a monster server or just a build server ?



Monster server for sure, but probably not PvP.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 3, 2011)

im in


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 3, 2011)

really interested


----------



## Frizz (Feb 3, 2011)

As an official subscriber of the game i haven't tried out multiplayer yet, but definitely keen to do so if you get the server going


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 3, 2011)

Multiplayer brings the game to a whole new level. 

I currently play on another Forum server but would love to play with TPU member, so you can count me in.


----------



## MadClown (Feb 3, 2011)

i may pop in from time to time, recently bought it and i very much enjoy it


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 3, 2011)

Count me in. I recently bought the game after playing the free version for a while and have been looking for a good server to play on. Monsters with no PvP sounds good.

What kind of hardware does it take to make a good server? What all do you need to finish up the build? If you want to make it a community thing I'm sure some of us could donate some hardware.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I ordered a few parts today to give me a full rig to get a server up and running on.  It isn't all that powerful, it will just be a test server to see how things go, if demand is good enough I'll upgrade to something better.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 4, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Well I ordered a few parts today to give me a full rig to get a server up and running on.  It isn't all that powerful, it will just be a test server to see how things go, if demand is good enough I'll upgrade to something better.



What all will it consist of?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> What all will it consist of?



CPU: Celeron E3400(Overclock TBD, probably 3.2-3.4GHz)
Mobo: eVGA 750i
RAM: 2GB DDR2-800(just what I had laying around, I'll find more if needed)
HDD: 80GB Seagate SATA
PSU: Hiper Type-R 580w
GPU: 8400GS
Case: Some Generic I had laying around

The only parts I didn't already have laying around were the motherboard and GPU.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 5, 2011)

Id be interested for sure, Me and my friends play minecraft alot on a server i got running at home. I would of set up a server for us all myself on it but it's a old Rig sometimes lags for the 5 of us.

But Yh would love to play with other Tpu members and see what we could create over time ; )


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2011)

I would be interested in using this.  Survival or build?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2011)

It is going to be a survival server.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 5, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> It is going to be a survival server.



But will it be PVP ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> But will it be PVP ?





newtekie1 said:


> Monster server for sure, but probably not PvP.


----------



## ktr (Feb 5, 2011)

Whitelist is an absolute must, especially for TPU and its high traffic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2011)

ktr said:


> Whitelist is an absolute must, especially for TPU and its high traffic.



Yeah, I'll have to figure out a way to handle that... I don't think Minecraft has a whitelist feature by default. I'm thinking McMyAdmin might be the easiest solution, but is is only free up to 8 users on the server.  I'll probably use the free version until there is some more usage of the server.  If is only 10 GBP to buy the professional version, so I'll probably pony up the dough if the server gets more popular.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2011)

PM Me if you are interested in a permanent hosting solution for it if your connection sucks too much or if they restrict it or something like that.. I would gladly help locate a good provider/solution. I know of quite a few to avoid and quite a few to consider. I'm not naming names here only in PM. 

However if you do plan on getting a Virtual Private Server for it to save money (if you can't afford a dedicated but still want a better host with a better connection) get one with Xen Virtualization becuase OpenVZ is not known to play nicely with java. 

Good luck and I may give it a try sometime! The last server I played on had too much drama though so I won't be having that LOL.

I will also tell you that MC is very RAM intensive so I recommend at least 4GB for it. Also make sure you have a very good HD becuase I/O is pretty high as well.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been eyeing this game recently. 
Is it playable on a sucky satellite connection?
What's the difference between a build and survival server?
I assume you need to purchase the retail version of the game to play on private servers?

I don't know a whole lot about this game as you can see. lol


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 5, 2011)

Im fairly new to the game myself been playing it for about 2 weeks, So some of the info may not bee 100% correct.

you will probaly get more info of the game if you go onto youtube and type in lets play Minecraft tutorial as that's what i did and i picked it up quickly.

Survival is where you must fight to survive in the minecraft world, basically when night time falls enemy mobs start spawning and will try to make your life as hard as possible. So before night falls you want to build a shelter to survive.

Im not to sure what there mean by Build mode though, As currently the only game modes are survival and creative and creative was in minecraft classic.

If you go on the Minecraft site Kreji you can play minecraft classic for free which gives you some idea of the game, But alot has changed since the classic Version but as i said gives you some idea.

http://www.minecraft.net/

Also Depending on what settings are chosen ie when you join (online authorization) it will check to see if you bought a copy of the game. But if that was turned off you would have to use a Vpn client to play online. I found this out as my friend told me it was free and gave me a copy but it's not so i bought it For £11 it's worth it ; )


----------



## Kreij (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, I bought it, downloaded it, and officially suck at it. 

I'm in on a TPU server.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 5, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Okay, I bought it, downloaded it, and officially suck at it.
> 
> I'm in on a TPU server.



You'll need this dude http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting


----------



## Kreij (Feb 5, 2011)

I know what to do ... I just suck at it.  (like most every other game I play)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I know what to do ... I just suck at it.  (like most every other game I play)



You'll get better, if Minecraftchick can get it I'm sure you can.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 6, 2011)

Nm!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, I figured out how to stay alive, but I'm missing out on why this game is so popular.
It seems really pretty repetitious and boring. :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's pretty fun once you get into it and start exploring and finding things.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Okay, I figured out how to stay alive, but I'm missing out on why this game is so popular.
> It seems really pretty repetitious and boring. :/



You have to be creative.  Maybe you are too old to understand.  

Also, I know you like programming, so you might have a blast with Redstone circuits.  You can make computers in the game.  It is ridiculous, but possible.  Apparently they also have music tones now so you can play songs!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 9, 2011)

So where's the TPU minecraft server? I'll not give up on it yet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

The parts I needed arrived yesterday afternoon, depending on how busy work is this week I might not have time to put it together until the weekend. But we'll see, I might get it for basic testing earlier.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 9, 2011)

No hurry Newt, I was just wondering. 
I've just played offline, so it would be interesting to see giant TPU logos made of blocks (or whatever).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd play on it but beware, Minecraft server is extremely buggy/inefficient/high upload requirements.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd play on it but beware, Minecraft server is extremely buggy/inefficient/high upload requirements.



That is why it is still in beta.  Nothing has been finalized.  Also, Notch is incredibly lazy.  He might update the client but forget to update the server dependencies along with it, so the server dependencies don't update.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 9, 2011)

One bug that seems to happen alot in multiplayer is where Block Re-appear as soon as you have minned them. I think notch has done a temporary fix on that but to me that hasn't done much.

Cant wait for the server though ; )


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> One bug that seems to happen alot in multiplayer is where Block Re-appear as soon as you have minned them. I think notch has done a temporary fix on that but to me that hasn't done much.
> 
> Cant wait for the server though ; )



That might not always be a glitch though, there is a spawn point protection in place that prevents anyone that isn't an op from changing anything within a certain distance of the spawn point. Some servers have used this protection system to protect other areas as well.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, I read on the net that you cant remove blocks near the spawn area, But the new world i created i have built near the spawn area, well not right next to it maybe about 200 blocks away atleast, Where as my friend has built right next to it Yet he can mine blocks there and i cant ? 

Not sure if that is a bug or not ?

But it done it in our first world we built away from it and Every Tree in the game caught on fire becuase a pig went into Lava....lol and Blew up ; ) when we tried to cut down the trees to get rid of the fire it came back....lol


I dont suppose you would no how to change the spawn area or Allow you to build near it ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

You have to be an op to build/mine near the spawn area.  I believe there is also a setting in the config file that you can add to increase or decrease the protection size.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, Cheers. I should be a Op along with my friend Think i will have to Check my Config file again then as something is not right. 

Thanks for Info ; )


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2011)

I built a 4bit adding machine.  Certainly not that impressive, but very complex.  Took about 5 hours to complete.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY-CWON2Nc8

When the server comes up, I'm going to takeover underground with redstone contraptions.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2011)

Heh, the first thing I usually do is hit bedrock then make a stairwell from the bottom up.  They usually end up with 15 basement levels and at least 3 above ground levels.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Left it sitting on the bench installing Win7 overnight.


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 10, 2011)

You can set your own spawn point.. 
/sethome and /home again! to bring you back. 

I would love to be on the TPU MC server. I am on a small one now and you can view my latest MC video by going to my channel. It's on my sig. xD Now let's see how many of you will view it. lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2011)

The server will be up tomorrow, I'm doing final stability tesing on it tonight.  There is a whitelist, so PM me if you want to be added to the user list.  I'll PM you the address to join and add you to the whitelist.  Include your Minecraft username in your PM as well if it is different than your TPU username.

I need to come up with some basic rules for the server as well that I'll add to the first post.  So give me some ideas there.

Should we have a minimum post count or something before someone can join?  I'm thinking must be a TPU member for 30 days and have a minimum of 30 posts before they can play on the server?  What does everyone think?


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 11, 2011)

Post count seems a good idea, Oh and no item Editors (Not sure if you can do that on multiplayer anyway) but if you can that would be a good one to add to the rules. 

Also what is the whitelist ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Post count seems a good idea, Oh and no item Editors (Not sure if you can do that on multiplayer anyway) but if you can that would be a good one to add to the rules.
> 
> Also what is the whitelist ?



I don't believe you can use item editors in the multiplayer since the server suposidly handles the inventory.

And the whitelist is the list of players that are allowed on the server.  If anyone not on the list tries to join the server they won't be able to.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, Ok ; 0 Wasn't Sure pretty new to the game. 

Could i be added to the whitelist then please ?


Mc name is virusj92


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe you can help me out sometime. I am trying to start my own server but am having complications. 
Btw, add me.  Same name as in MC.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2011)

Newt said:
			
		

> Should we have a minimum post count or something before someone can join?



How about just whitelisting the people you know as good TPU members?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I need to come up with some basic rules for the server as well that I'll add to the first post.  So give me some ideas there.


I'd say just "No griefing (destroying other people's stuff or killing other players on purpose)."  Three strikes out.


How fat is your pipe?  Just one player uses over 0.3 Mbps upload.  It doesn't take much of a computer to run a Minecraft server but it does take a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd say just "No griefing (destroying other people's stuff or killing other players on purpose)."  Three strikes out.
> 
> 
> How fat is your pipe?  Just one player uses over 0.3 Mbps upload.  It doesn't take much of a computer to run a Minecraft server but it does take a lot of bandwidth.



Right now it is on my DSL connection with 2Mb/s upload. If that starts to get bogged down I can move it over to the 10Mb/s Comcast line. These are the actual speeds, not the advertised.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice.  You might have to figure out how to run the .jar if you haven't already.  The executables are limited to 1 GiB of RAM.  I tried to get the jar to work on my Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition but I had no success.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 13, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Very nice.  You might have to figure out how to run the .jar if you haven't already.  The executables are limited to 1 GiB of RAM.  I tried to get the jar to work on my Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition but I had no success.



McMyAdmin uses the jar.  I've already increased the RAM to 1.5GB, but it won't launch with anything higher due to the machine only have 2GB of RAM.


----------



## KaelMaelstrom (Feb 15, 2011)

too bad i cant join because i pirated the game  (i dont have paypal and too young to get a credit card) maybe you can switch "online-mode=true" to "online-mode=false" in the server.properties? 





("online-mode=false" doesnt means everyone cant connect, it means that everyone can connect to the server even pirate players(like me) can enter and play in the server server. if you switch it then i will be happy to join your server. And im not a low life griefer, i am a Top Player in 13 different server(the servers are gone) when im playing the free(minecraft classic) version.
What plugins you have for the server??


----------



## ktr (Feb 15, 2011)

KaelMaelstrom said:


> too bad i cant join because i pirated the game  (i dont have paypal and too young to get a credit card) maybe you can switch "online-mode=true" to "online-mode=false" in the server.properties?
> http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g399/Kael_Maelstrom/Untitled.png
> ("online-mode=false" doesnt means everyone cant connect, it means that everyone can connect to the server even pirate players(like me) can enter and play in the server server. if you switch it then i will be happy to join your server. And im not a low life griefer, i am a Top Player in 13 different server(the servers are gone) when im playing the free(minecraft classic) version.
> What plugins you have for the server??



That does not work if the server is running a whitelist. Your username is comes from the minecraft.net servers. Just fine some one that can gift you a code in some other payment form.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2011)

ktr said:


> That does not work if the server is running a whitelist. Your username is comes from the minecraft.net servers. Just fine some one that can gift you a code in some other payment form.



Besides that, I'm not going to do anything to condone/help piracy of this awesome game.

Post a WTB thread on the forums here, I'm sure someone will be willing to work a deal to buy a gift code for you and you can pay them with some other form of payment.

On another note, did anyone notice that Notch donated $2,000 to the Humble Indie Bundle?


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 15, 2011)

Couldn't you just get one of those Paypal Top up cards and buy the game that way ? 
Take the card to a shop top it up with cash like you would on a mobile.

Also haven't been on the server yet newtekie1 been abit busy will be on over the weekend though.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2011)

I jumped on the server last night for about 1 minute and it seemed to be okay even with my crappy satellite connection.
Anyone know what kind of bandwidth it might use (like bytes/minute or per hour)?
Don't want to go over my limit or they cap my speed at something painful, like 64Kbps


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow your Internet providers strict Kreji...... 

How many people are on the server btw ? And what's everyone built so far ?


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm just working on my base and Ford is working on the massive TPU sign.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2011)

How about some screens of what people are working on.
When I spawned I was on a brik platform with a brick building.
I saw the big TPU sign but didn't head in that direction for lack of time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Anyone know what kind of bandwidth it might use (like bytes/minute or per hour)?



I'm not too sure, I can tell you that the server uses about 1GB per day right now, but that is sometimes with no one connected and sometimes with multiple people connected.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> On another note, did anyone notice that Notch donated $2,000 to the Humble Indie Bundle?


Maybe that means MineCraft will be in a future HIB?  That would be awesome.


Pretty hard to miss what I'm working on. XD


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I am getting lag on the server as I didn't see anyone in the short time I was on.
Saw some chatter from Ford in the chat thingy. I'll have to figure out how to use that too. lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2011)

T = chat
F = change draw distance (every press moves it closer)
Q = drop one of selected item
W, A, S, D = move
SPACE = jump
Left Mouse = attack
Right Mouse = use
Shift = sneak (only useful for not falling off anything).
F1 = hide GUI
F2 = take Screenshot (goes in C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\screenshots)
F3 = show coordinates, memory usage, etc.
F5 = switch 3rd/1st person perspective


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> F = redraw



F actually changed the rendering distance, moving the fog closer or further away in the process.  This forces a redraw yes, but that isn't the intended purpose.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Maybe that means MineCraft will be in a future HIB?  That would be awesome.



Yeah, I'm hoping.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How fat is your pipe?  Just one player uses over 0.3 Mbps upload.  It doesn't take much of a computer to run a Minecraft server but it does take a lot of bandwidth.





newtekie1 said:


> I'm not too sure, I can tell you that the server uses about 1GB per day right now, but that is sometimes with no one connected and sometimes with multiple people connected.



Hmmm. ...
If one player is pulling 300Kbps average (as Ford stated), that's a little over 1Gb/hour (135MB/hour).
If I played one hour a day, every day, for a month I would hit 4.05GB down.
That still within my 7GB cap (in a rolling month). 

Time to shut off all automatic updates to preserve precious MC bandwidth.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Hmmm. ...
> If one player is pulling 300Kbps average (as Ford stated), that's a little over 1Gb/hour (135MB/hour).
> If I played one hour a day, every day, for a month I would hit 4.05GB down.
> That still within my 7GB cap (in a rolling month).
> ...



That is only if you are always connected and tavelling on the server a lot.  Once the area loads, the bandwidth is pretty low.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> How about some screens of what people are working on.
> When I spawned I was on a brik platform with a brick building.
> I saw the big TPU sign but didn't head in that direction for lack of time.



We've got a few things going on right now, here are a couple shots


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2011)

newtekie1, could you restart the server?  I'm mining and nothing I mine can be picked up.  I've reconnected 3 times and it still won't pick it up. 


Edit: Nevermind, it's working again.  That was strange.

Edit: Ah, my inventory was full. XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh well, I restarted the server anyway.


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 16, 2011)

Ack! I can't connect D:


----------



## Kreij (Feb 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, the game was unplayable last night on my craptastic satellite connection.
At times it would be almost a minute to see changes (even the chat text took forever to appear).

Oh well, I guess it's single player for me. :/

But post pix once in awhile. I do enjoy seeing what you guys/gals create.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Unfortunately, the game was unplayable last night on my craptastic satellite connection.
> At times it would be almost a minute to see changes (even the chat text took forever to appear).
> 
> Oh well, I guess it's single player for me. :/
> ...



Sorry to hear that, time for a new internet connection...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is the server up?  I wanna be added to the whilelist plz.  Same name as here.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2011)

Minecraft.net is down. 

Edit: It gives error 503 (Service Unavailable) on minecraft.net when trying to connect.

Edit: Minecraft.net is up again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems like minecraft.net is having problems a lot lately, I can't get on right now because of it being down...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wanted to throw up a overview of our current map on the server.  Everyone's been busy creating some awesome things:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am working with Ford to improve the starting area.  Seems that we are extending the fence to make the area more safe.  I built a house right outside of the area, but soon I think I will be inside the safe zone.  Anyway, server still needs some high rise buildings, but we will get to that, and oh, castles.


----------



## a_ump (Feb 18, 2011)

My friends told me about this game, but i looked at the vid and thought it was like some poor game bc of the graphics lol. guess i'm wrong


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Just wanted to throw up a overview of our current map on the server.  Everyone's been busy creating some awesome things:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/TPUMinecraftServer2-17-11.jpg


Wow, the TPU looks awesome in that pic.  It was worth dropping a shadow (breaking ice) just for that. 

By the way, 0 0 0 (dead center) is just in front of the P in TPU.

That pic must have been taken right after I cut down a bunch of trees.  The area to the left of the T should appear more forested than that.




a_ump said:


> My friends told me about this game, but i looked at the vid and thought it was like some poor game bc of the graphics lol. guess i'm wrong


Never judge a book by its cover.  Most of the best games have sub-par graphics.  It's all about where the developers focus.  Gameplay means more replay value but not as pretty; graphics means fun to look at for a few hours but might as well throw it away after that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ford and I are currently working on a subway from spawn to the TPU.  It is extremely long, but is going to be fully automated.  We are about 80% done.  I have been laying track and digging while Ford is laying glass for the roof.  It is taking a long, long time.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 19, 2011)

Tekie, how do you get a shot of the map like that? Through the server software?

Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uyxVmdaJ-w


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Ci09GwAmg


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Tekie, how do you get a shot of the map like that? Through the server software?
> 
> Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uyxVmdaJ-w



A program called Cartograph.  I'm going to try to grab a map like that at least once a week, so we can track how things are evolving.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2011)

Caboose set the Welcome Center on fire.  Need to reload save that was made at approximately 1AM CST.

Edit: Nevermind, I already got it rebuilt except the trees are refusing to grow in it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a disaster today.  I was mining sand and a creeper followed me home.  I ran into the welcome center, and it exploded.  Combination of wood + creeper + sulfur = fire in the Welcome Center.  We are going to role back to 1am CST so we don't have to rebuild.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2011)

This picture was taken about an hour before that incident:





The exterior is pretty much done at that point.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Caboose set the Welcome Center on fire.  Need to reload save that was made at approximately 1AM CST.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I already got it rebuilt except the trees are refusing to grow in it.



I got the trees to grow, I had to stick torches next to the trees because they weren't getting enough light.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 19, 2011)

You guys suck.

No, I don't mean that. My internet connection sucks and this is the first time in years I've wanted to play something online and am unable to do so.

Being Rant
!@#!$!%! @##!%!# $!#% satellite internet !#%!##% $%^!#%$!#$ !#$!#$!#%%
End Rant

I LOL'd at PVT's disaster post.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I got the trees to grow, I had to stick torches next to the trees because they weren't getting enough light.


I thought they would because of the glass roof.  Guess not.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I thought they would because of the glass roof.  Guess not.



There was enough during the day, but at night they would pop out of the ground.  I had to put two torches next to them to get them to stay in the ground and then I could use bonemeal to get them to grow instantly.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2011)

Currently SoylentJoe and I are working on a sandstone pyramid.  The pyramid is about 50 x 50 ATM, so that means it will be around 2500, however we have to go farther out in some directions, therefore we are using around 3000 sandstone blocks.  That means 12000 sand needs to be used.  It is a massive project.  Other issues include things spawning INSIDE the pyramid, as it blocks light, and on top.  In short, the whole project is a giant cluster fuck.  If a torch illuminates 15 squares around it, we need to have close to 400 for good lightness.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 20, 2011)

Eh, I wouldn't call it a clusterfuck. We've got things going pretty good. I did see that our sand inside the pyramid is almost all gone. Also, I lost everything on me while watching Megamind. Somehow I died :/ I don't think it was too much stuff though.

Edit: Yes nevermind it is a clusterfuck. We're running out of materials and resources and there are dark caves all around the base of the pyramid full of mobs 






Meow9000's place is also on fire.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Eh, I wouldn't call it a clusterfuck. We've got things going pretty good. I did see that our sand inside the pyramid is almost all gone. Also, I lost everything on me while watching Megamind. Somehow I died :/ I don't think it was too much stuff though.
> 
> Edit: Yes nevermind it is a clusterfuck. We're running out of materials and resources and there are dark caves all around the base of the pyramid full of mobs
> 
> ...



I mean we are doing pretty well, but I mined out almost all the sand inside it.  And did you see the creepers spawning by the dozens under the half finished wall?  Yeah it sucks.  Anyway, any TPU'ers who wanna donate sand to the effort please place in chests in my house.  Anyway, what the hell happened!  I think I did a really good job so far on the pyramid, hopefully we finish it tomorrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Meow9000's place is also on fire.


How'd that happen?


newtekie1, we need a new rule: No using Flint and Steel, placing lava, or setting off explosions in the "safe area" (fenced in area around the spawn).

Someone replaced part of the creek/water fall with lava.  The wool metro is way too close for comfort.


I went up to the top of the "P" too fix the height of the cobblestone spire on the top and this is what I found:




That, I didn't expect.  There were even some cows and chickens in the stairwell and a few on the farm floor just below that.  I got 3 leather, 14 wool, and about 6 eggs out of them. XD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> newtekie1, we need a new rule: No using Flint and Steel, placing lava, or setting off explosions in the "safe area" (fenced in area around the spawn).



I think that is good rule to add.  BTW, in the new area I am hanging out in, in the arctic way north of the T, there is some exposed lava in places.  I suspect this has been causing forest fires of some sort.  We might have to cover up all the exposed areas.  Also, safe area is really not all that safe, we get creepers coming in frequently and blowing up the fences.  I think a good project would be to make a lava mote around the area.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, this map has a lot of exposed lava on the surface.  I spend the first several days on the server clearing a huge forest fire caused by lava on the surface.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That, I didn't expect.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 20, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/pigs1.jpg



Link to your texture pack? It looks nice.

Also could someone tell me how to actually install a texture pack? I followed the instructions given with one of them and it never showed up on the textures menu of the game for use.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 20, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Link to your texture pack? It looks nice.



http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=65936


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, safe area is really not all that safe, we get creepers coming in frequently and blowing up the fences.  I think a good project would be to make a lava mote around the area.


They always are following someone and do not spawn inside the safe area.  A lava moat won't stop creepers.  The ceepers would expand the moat when they detonate near it creating a fire hazard (likely to set the fence on fire).  If we really, really want to stop the creepers from destroying fences, we'd need a water moat to render their explosions inert without risking fire.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Added the instructions on how to adjust the memory amount allocated to Minecraft.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Ford, I just got my system to run the x64 bit edition of Minecraft by installing the Java SE development kit x64. Proof is, MSI Afterburner does not run inside of native x64 applications, and MSI Afterburner no longer runs in Minecraft. It used to run fine before I installed the JDK.

I no longer have the crashes that I used to have.








*Notice the lack of MSI Afterburner in the top left*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome center burnt down.  Fuck.  

Pyramid is almost done tho!


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 21, 2011)

I made some more sand stone and added maybe finished one of the external layers on the outside. Will see you guys on the server tomorrow.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 21, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/Untitled068.png



Are we going to clear out all of that dirt and stone when it comes time to put in the floors?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Are we going to clear out all of that dirt and stone when it comes time to put in the floors?



I thought we would keep is pretty natural looking.  Also, that would take a long time!

EDIT:  Ok just remeasured to pyramid.  Roughly 80x80, but bigger in some areas.  We need at least 6400 sandstone, so around 26000 sand to finish this.  Seeing as we are about half done...  well...  We need about 13000 more sand.  Great...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2011)

Double posting to tell newtekie to take another giant cartographer view of the world pic.  Everyone wants to see what they made.  New things include:

-Arctic Hut
-Giant fucking pyramid of doom
-Improved water around TPU
-My small tower
-PHX's project 2
-My house
-Improved welcome area

Also, Ford and I want to explore, at least 1000 from the starting area.  So the map will be getting much bigger in the coming days.  Prepare for the lag!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Also, from what I understand, Xms should always be 1GB less than Xmx, but I've made them both the same with no real noticeable problems.


xmx is max heap size and xms is initial heapsize.  I have mine set to xmx4g and xms1g so it doesn't hog the memory unless it needs it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2011)

Yay, they're working on the Minecraft server/database but, boo, I can't connect. 

Edit: Woo, back up.  I hope this means fewer problems down the road.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

PVT and Soylent, I am currently working on the pyramid. I am also trying to make a dispenser that shoots arrows/snowballs out when triggered with a trigger/switch.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 22, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> PVT and Soylent, I am currently working on the pyramid. I am also trying to make a dispenser that shoots arrows/snowballs out when triggered with a trigger/switch.



Finish the pyramid and I'll show you how to make an arrow or snowball machine gun.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the look of the pyramid.  It looks like it has been there forever and the earth has started to reclaim it. 

Oh, and the map is now 32MB.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yeah pvtcaboose, I was mining for sand near your artic hut and a creeper blew up the front of your house trying to kill me. I reconstructed it from memory, I don't think you will notice.

I also found a pumpkin about 50 blocks to the left of your artic hut  Ford tell me that it was a rare find, so I took it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 22, 2011)

game looks super interesting.. but ive spent to much money on alcohol the past week..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 22, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> Oh yeah pvtcaboose, I was mining for sand near your artic hut and a creeper blew up the front of your house trying to kill me. I reconstructed it from memory, I don't think you will notice.
> 
> I also found a pumpkin about 50 blocks to the left of your artic hut  Ford tell me that it was a rare find, so I took it.



Thanks for fixing it!  Looks good!  Also, I have a new place, about 1200 more on the X axis (IE way south).  So the map is gonna expand AGAIN.  Sorry Newtekie!

EDIT:  

Here is a semi labeled map.  Enjoy!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 22, 2011)

i cant read half the labels..


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 22, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110222/2011-02-22_01.53.54.png



I hope creeper did not explode.  Otherwise I might have to make your project 2 a creeper retreat


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 22, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I hope creeper did not explode.  Otherwise I might have to make your project 2 a creeper retreat



nahh he chased me down without exploding,  though that did cancel my trip to the top of the pyramid


----------



## Kreij (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice pyramid. Man, that's a lot of frikkin' Sandstone. You must have been mining sand for ages. lol

In my single player game I am current creating a giant flat area to build a massive structure (not sure what yet). I've moved thousands and thousands of meters of dirt and filled in countless areas of water. Gets to be a pita when the ocean starts to get deeper and you have to dive down to drop dirt.

I'm also in the process of building a nice tunnel though a mountain. It's 7x7 fully surrounded by sandstone and then the inside is encased on all sides with glass. Every eighth row in it's ringed with red wool. This design give you a 3x3 area to walk though. There is a sandstone block at every red ring in the middle of the tunnel with a torch on it.
Creates an interesting effect when running through it. I'll post a pic when complete.

I have a couple of questions (sure I could look them up on the wiki, but I'll ask here instead).

1) Is there anyway to get flowers to reproduce? (for dyes)
2) Is there any way to shut off the day/night cycle in the SP game? (I'm playing in peaceful mode 'cause I just want to build and not be bothered by mods and nightime).
3) Is there a trick to finding iron ore? Seems quite rare in my experience and I am forever having to revert to stone tools. (forget about things like rails, I can't keep myself in tools).


Anyway, good job guys. Cool stuff you're building.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> i cant read half the labels..



The image is getting so big it is hard to keep it under the file size limit and not get horrible quality.

The PNG original is 40+MB and growing.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> 1) Is there anyway to get flowers to reproduce? (for dyes)
> 2) Is there any way to shut off the day/night cycle in the SP game? (I'm playing in peaceful mode 'cause I just want to build and not be bothered by mods and nightime).
> 3) Is there a trick to finding iron ore? Seems quite rare in my experience and I am forever having to revert to stone tools. (forget about things like rails, I can't keep myself in tools).



1) No. 
2) Nope.
3) Yes, dig more.  Also, there is a great guide where each ore occurs most frequently, at which part of the Y axis, but I have yet to find it again...  I will look for it for you!

EDIT:

Also, the Pyramid ended up containing roughly 7000 sandstone, give or take 200.  Each piece of sandstone contains 4 sand.  You do the math!  I was glad to help SoylentJoe get this project complete!  I probably did 75% of the shell work on the outside, with both char[] rager and SoylentJoe working on making the inside habitable, by adding torches, and landscaping.  Glad to see it finally done!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info PVT.



> Dig more


 That's why my tools wear out  

In a previous game I had 9 x 27 mine that went all the way to the bedrock. 
Clickity, clickity, clickty .... lol

Okay another two questions ...
1) When you put items in the boxes for crafting (for instance 4 x 64 stacks of sand to make a 64 sandstone stack), is there a way to just grab the whole stack of sandstone, instead of having to click to add each one individually to the stack before taking?

2) I had a pool of still water. I expanded it by adding a longer area and then tore down the wall holding the water back. Even though it is the same level as the rest of the pool, it's flowing like it's going somewhere. Any way to stop this?

Thanks ! (Sorry for being such a n00b, but I've only played for 3 days now. )


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

1.) I don't believe there is a way to grab the whole stack.

2.) You have to add water to the new area, the water doesn't react the same way water really would, flowing into an area to fill it.  It instead flows so far and then stops and doesn't fill up new areas.  It is kind of a pain and I'm sure is on the list of things to improve.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 22, 2011)

Notch verified that there will soon be an iOS version (iPad and iPhone) of MC. He said that it would only use the controls that made sense in the context of touch devices (whatever that means).

I wish he would complete this version first before porting it. Oh well.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

Straight from Notch's Devlopment Blog:

*Minecraft Beta 1.3*


> * Implemented a new lighting engine with the help of MrMessiahs (can be turned off)
> * Changed the options around, added a new “Graphics options” button
> * Added beds. If all players in a map sleeps in a bed during night, the game immediately skips until morning
> * Added three new half-size blocks
> ...


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but I just tried to login to the multiplayer, and it won't let me. It says that the server is outdated.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Sorry for being such a n00b, but I've only played for 3 days now



It's ok, we all started there.  It is like learning real life again, but in a fake world where killing pigs with your bare hands is socially acceptable.  

SWEET!  PATCH 1.3!  Ok tekie, convert the map!  I am super excited about redstone delay blocks, this is gonna make it easy to make music.  Repeaters were also needed!  I will be able to make the calculator SO much easier.

EDIT:



char[] rager said:


> Sorry for double post, but I just tried to login to the multiplayer, and it won't let me. It says that the server is outdated.



The server is a 1.2.02 server, so yeah, it is outdated.  Newtekie has to fix!


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 22, 2011)

how the hell are all players going to sleep at the same time?
lol tekie force a curfew so we can skip night


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

Alright, newtekie fixed it. I am able to successfully play Beta 1.3 multiplayer. I don't yet see the difference in setting smooth lighting to on/off yet.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

It was working for a few, and then all of a sudden:


----------



## Kreij (Feb 22, 2011)

Unable to ping server from here. (obviously connecting to the game fails too)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, updated the server, and of course added a bunch of problems.

The world is converted, though I can't gurantee the server is stable.  McMyAdmin is freaking out thanks to the new update, so we'll see how things work.

The new whitelist feature is total crap, you have to restart the server every time you add a player, WTF is that shit?  That's not acceptable... I've switched back to the old method for now, until things get sorted with the new.

The new world save system also means no more Cartograph maps until Cartograph gets updated(which who knows how long that will be, they didn't even bother to update for the new textures like sandstone yet from the last major Minecraft upadte.)

Also, I might have to restart the server several times as I try to get things sorted back out, so if you get kicked, I'm sorry.

Edit: Beds don't seem to work, as when I try to right click on one, I get "You can only sleep at night" but it is the middle of the night.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was trying to coordinate a giant slumber party in my house, but newtekie was too lazy to check if the beds actually worked.  We need to try later.  Beds are made by 3 wood on bottom, 3 wool above the wood.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't even paying attention to the game window, I forgot I was even logged in actually.

Anyway, updated to a new version of McMyAdmin and it seems like a lot of the problems have been fixed.  So the server should be stable...for now...

Edit: It seems beds do work, somewhat.  However, the time that you have to click on them to sleep is extremely short, at the very beginning of night.  When I tried to sleep at midnight it just says "You can only sleep at night"


----------



## ERazer (Feb 22, 2011)

this looks fun gonna try it when i get home


----------



## Kreij (Feb 22, 2011)

Found out something interesting. MC was "inspired" by a game called Infiniminer (even MC n00bs are usually aware of this). What I didn't know is that Infiniminer (which has many similarities) was developed in XNA (C#) and the source code is available on Google code search.

Between playing MC and reading through the code, I'm probably not going to a whole lot done in the near future.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2011)

1.3 is out 



> Minecraft Beta 1.3
> 
> Implemented a new lighting engine with the help of MrMessiahs (can be turned off)
> Changed the options around, added a new “Graphics options” button
> ...


I'm really liking the idea of beds. 

Looks like you don't have to use McMyAdmin to whitelist people anymore.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1.3 is out
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the idea of beds.
> ...



Yeah, I tried switching to the native Whitelist, but you have to restart the server every time you add or remove a player from the whitelist.  Not exactly an efficient way to do things, or something I'm willing to do.

I switched back to using McMyAdmin whitelisting pretty quickly.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

Pvt or Soylent, was it your intention to make the pyramid even on all sides, because I don't know? I was walking around, trying to finish it, and certain sides are where they will never match up with another side.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe there is a command to force reloading the lists?


FYI, since the 1.3 update, the game is pretty much unplayable for me.  I think I might be sitting in Kreij's boat.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

The extreme lag might be a server issue, I'm going to do a restart in a few minutes, so you can try again.

Edit: I had to update some stuff anyway, so the server has been restarted.  See how it is now Ford.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2011)

I just tried connecting and was booted almost immediately (not even any of my text got through).  If you restarted between now and then, it got worse, not better.  Guess that means no more playing in the TPU server for me.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't give up so quick.  We'll get it worked out.  I didn't even see your login attempt on my side.  I just refired the server, it was down for maybe 4-5 minutes, so that might be why.

Edit: According to your post time the server was down when you tried to connect Ford.  The server was started back up at 17:13, your post was at 17:12 CST.  It was down for about 3 minutes while I updated.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 22, 2011)

When I connected from work earlier today (3Mb/2Mb connection) the lag was pretty bad.
Very choppy. I'm not sure how it usually is, but I only have SP to compare it to (which runs smooth as silk, for obvious reasons).

@ Ford : Thanks for the 1.3 info in post #144, but did you happen to read post #129 by char[] rager? lol


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey caboose, the server is back up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> When I connected from work earlier today (3Mb/2Mb connection) the lag was pretty bad.
> Very choppy. I'm not sure how it usually is, but I only have SP to compare it to (which runs smooth as silk, for obvious reasons).
> 
> @ Ford : Thanks for the 1.3 info in post #144, but did you happen to read post #129 by char[] rager? lol


Oops. XD

My inet is where it always is:




When I was hosting a 1.2_01 server people couldn't stay connected to that either so I had to drop down to 1.2.  I suspect whatever problem was in 1.2_01 has carried over to 1.3.  I was going to try to connect to my friend's server who has 1.2 still installed to see if 1.3 client is the problem or the server but it isn't up right now.




Kreij said:


> 3) Is there a trick to finding iron ore? Seems quite rare in my experience and I am forever having to revert to stone tools. (forget about things like rails, I can't keep myself in tools).


I only have one iron pickaxe at any given time and I only use it to mine stuff that can't be mined with stone (same goes for diamond).  I horde iron so I have it when I need it (for buckets, swords, and tracks).



Kreij said:


> 1) When you put items in the boxes for crafting (for instance 4 x 64 stacks of sand to make a 64 sandstone stack), is there a way to just grab the whole stack of sandstone, instead of having to click to add each one individually to the stack before taking?


Leave the crafting table/inventory.  Everything that was in the crafting area will appear on the floor.  Run over it and bam, in your inventory.



Kreij said:


> 2) I had a pool of still water. I expanded it by adding a longer area and then tore down the wall holding the water back. Even though it is the same level as the rest of the pool, it's flowing like it's going somewhere. Any way to stop this?


Water can grow to water so long as there is a tile directly underneath.  You'll need a bucket.  First, you need to make it all flat just below the water level.  That is to say, you could stand in the water and half of your body will still be above water.  Second, build a checkerboard pattern on top of that.  The holes will be below the water level and the flats will be above the water level.  Use the bucket to place water in all those holes then clear them away.  The water should now be stable.  As long as that floor is still under it, you can scope up water there and the surface will remain stable.  If you remove the floor, it will become a lake/pond and the surface will remain current-free.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I'm connecting on the LAN right now, and I'm getting some serious lag issues as well.  So it isn't an internet issue.  It is definitely a server issue.  I don't know if it is just a major bug in the new server version, or the client, or both, or something else.  I'm hoping that it isn't the server disliking our converted map...

Also, CPU usage on the server is about 15% and memory usage is 780MB of 1500MB available.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=189304

Seems we aren't alone with the lag issue.  That last post about the new map fixing things isn't good. I hope the conversion didn't screw everything up, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

Quick!  Pull the most recent 1.2_01 world backup aside!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

A friend of mine updated his server to 1.3 and started a new world.  The latency was 2+ minutes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Quick!  Pull the most recent 1.2_01 world backup aside!



C'mon, give me a little credit, I backed up the world and pulled off the server before I did the update.

But I don't know how much good it will do if we've already upgraded to 1.3, I think we just need to wait for Notch to fix the issue.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 23, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Notch to fix the issue.



 we are doomed


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 23, 2011)

There's now a tunnel running from my water shack to the inside of the pyramid. If you want to get in, go through that instead of breaking through a side


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> There's now a tunnel running from my water shack to the inside of the pyramid. If you want to get in, go through that instead of breaking through a side



So we enter from your house?  Outstanding!  I'm gonna make my house inside the pyramid if you don't mind!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

I found out my problem: BOINC.  Stop BOINC and Minecraft runs fine.  Poor WCG.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

What is this i dont even...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

Another pic of them:





If you see them but can't kill them, reconnect to the server.  They seem very buggy.



Edit: I'm proud to say the treehouse (aka "P") is now done.  Only the underground is not done as it never will be.  An exclaimation point may be added after the TPU but I have to decide on a lot of details first.  With the introduction of the bed, I might make it a condominium with six rooms/floors, a two story lobby, and a garden/farm on the roof.  Except for the interior (for transportation) and exterior walls, people could lay it out inside however they want.  Would anyone move in if I did?


Actually, unless there is a ton of interest for it, I don't think I will.  The 8x8 limit isn't very big for a condo.  Maybe a condo with a larger floor plan should be built close to the safe area.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 23, 2011)

For whatever reason, things were working reasonably well for me last night. There is still a delay from when I do something (like destroy a block) until the system responds (like putting the block in my inventory), but overall it was playable.
At one point everything slowed to a crawl, but a disconnect and reconnect speeded it up again.

Now I have the arduous task of deciding what to build.

The only other problem with this game is that when you are concentrating on doing something you completely lose track of time in the real world and end up going to bed WAY to late.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I found out my problem: BOINC.  Stop BOINC and Minecraft runs fine.  Poor WCG.



I stopped F@H and sure enough my lag went totally away as well!

Edit: Now I've wrote a script to stop the F@H service, run minecraft, then start F@H again when I close Minecraft.  No more lag for me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> For whatever reason, things were working reasonably well for me last night. There is still a delay from when I do something (like destroy a block) until the system responds (like putting the block in my inventory), but overall it was playable.
> At one point everything slowed to a crawl, but a disconnect and reconnect speeded it up again.
> 
> Now I have the arduous task of deciding what to build.
> ...



The server was lagging for all of us.  I think it is Notch's fault.  It gets better, trust me.

And yeah, you lose track of time pretty fast, I played through breakfast, lunch, dinner, and sleep one day.  It was awesome.

EDIT:  

Ford can you post the script or say what language it was in?  I have a batch file to do such things!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ford can you post the script or say what language it was in? I have a batch file to do such things!



You mean me?  Yeah, I just used a batch file.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You mean me?  Yeah, I just used a batch file.



Yes I meant you!

Mine is pretty much in psudocode:

End process FAH.exe
Start process minecraft.exe
On exit of minecraft.exe, start process fah.exe


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

```
net stop Folding@home-CPU-[1]
"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe" -Xmx2G -Xms1G -cp "C:\Program Files\MineCraft\Minecraft.jar" net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
net start Folding@home-CPU-[1]
```

But I run F@H as a service, so I can use the net stop command.  If you are running it as the standard EXE you should probably use taskkill.

The batch will automatically wait until you close Minecraft before it continues on to start the service again.  And I've also integrated the memory fix detailed in the first post to give Minecraft more memory.

Of course, now I can't log into minecraft, so I can't play.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 23, 2011)

Minecraft has been updated to 1.3_01.

The advantage of playing on our server by myself is that I don't have to coordinate sleep time with anybody. I can just go to sleep and skip night altogeter


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 23, 2011)

Double post

I caught something wrong with part of your script, newtekie, I believe. When I am going to bed, it will say "You are the only one *one* Joe." It should say "You are the only one *on* Joe."


----------



## Kreij (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay guys. Some of you saw the little area of land I commandeered in the safe zone last night.
Below is what I want to build on it. 8 blocks thick. (The very botton layer would be 10x8)
The inside will be hollow so we can build rooms or whatever.
It's 64 high x 64 wide, so we have to make sure we're low enough that we won't hit the skycap.
If anyone wants to start collecting lots and lots of wool and roses feel free.

Suggestions welcome.


Spoiler


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> Double post
> 
> I caught something wrong with part of your script, newtekie, I believe. When I am going to bed, it will say "You are the only one *one* Joe." It should say "You are the only one *on* Joe."



That isn't a script, that was me actually replying to your via the console. 

Since for some reason I still can't get minecraft to log on for me...

You should be able to do a /players command now that will show who is online though.  You're welcome.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 23, 2011)

My bad then. My mistake.

The "/players" command DOES work for me. Thank You very much 

Once again, sorry newtekie.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

No need to appologize.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Edit: Now I've wrote a script to stop the F@H service, run minecraft, then start F@H again when I close Minecraft.  No more lag for me.


Hmm, I might have to do the same.  I'd probably make a console app in C# which also hides the Java window that is starting to annoy me.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Found out the problem that stopping me from logging into Minecraft.  The new launcher is totaly fucked...

So if you still have the old launcher with just the username and password field, you are safe.  If you downloaded the new launcher that has the news and all that nice stuff, you probably can't login and play the game.  And it seems Notch couldn't give two shits about the problem as he hasn't even acknowledged that there is a problem.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Hmm, I might have to do the same.  I'd probably make a console app in C# which also hides the Java window that is starting to annoy me.



I always toggle fullscreen with F11 so the Java window doesn't bother me.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Okay guys. Some of you saw the little area of land I commandeered in the safe zone last night.
> Below is what I want to build on it. 8 blocks thick. (The very botton layer would be 10x8)
> The inside will be hollow so we can build rooms or whatever.
> It's 64 high x 64 wide, so we have to make sure we're low enough that we won't hit the skycap.
> ...



I think there will have to be a sheepocalypse in order to get enough wool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> I think there will have to be a sheepocalypse in order to get enough wool


The project I'm working on will have many and/or one massive drowning trap that will produce tons of goods.  The sheep-, cow-, and pig- apocalypse is coming. 




newtekie1 said:


> Found out the problem that stopping me from logging into Minecraft.  The new launcher is totaly fucked...
> 
> So if you still have the old launcher with just the username and password field, you are safe.  If you downloaded the new launcher that has the news and all that nice stuff, you probably can't login and play the game.  And it seems Notch couldn't give two shits about the problem as he hasn't even acknowledged that there is a problem.


I was able to connect a few times using 1.3 Launcher but seems like more times than not.  The problem is that https://login.minecraft.net is returning 500 errors.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was able to connect a few times using 1.3 Launcher but seems like more times than not.  The problem is that https://login.minecraft.net is returning 500 errors.



Yep, seems to be the problem.  It also seems like the new launcher uses a different authentication method than the old, which is likely causing the issues.

What is really annoying is that Notch rolled out the new launcher and didn't leave the old available just in case something didn't work.  Seems like an idiotic way to do it, IMO.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 23, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> I think there will have to be a sheepocalypse in order to get enough wool



We're not in any hurry, so the sheep won't suffer too much. lol
You gotta admit it will look pretty awesome when complete. We would be able to view it nicely from the top of the "TPU" structures.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Okay guys. Some of you saw the little area of land I commandeered in the safe zone last night.
> Below is what I want to build on it. 8 blocks thick. (The very botton layer would be 10x8)
> The inside will be hollow so we can build rooms or whatever.
> It's 64 high x 64 wide, so we have to make sure we're low enough that we won't hit the skycap.
> ...



I got lots of wool, and red wool too!

I'll help!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, seems to be the problem.  It also seems like the new launcher uses a different authentication method than the old, which is likely causing the issues.
> 
> What is really annoying is that Notch rolled out the new launcher and didn't leave the old available just in case something didn't work.  Seems like an idiotic way to do it, IMO.


The browser version still uses the old system.




Kreij said:


> We're not in any hurry, so the sheep won't suffer too much. lol
> You gotta admit it will look pretty awesome when complete. We would be able to view it nicely from the top of the "TPU" structures.


From the top of the TPU, you can only just barely see the fence on the other side of the spawn.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The browser version still uses the old system.
> 
> 
> 
> From the top of the TPU, you can only just barely see the fence on the other side of the spawn.



I think he was talking about my tower!


----------



## razaron (Feb 24, 2011)

Launcher works now.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 24, 2011)

Playing on the server last night started out fair, but then the lag got so bad it was unplayable. :/
It could have been something on my side, like Windows pulling an update or something.
Stupid connection can't do two things at once.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Playing on the server last night started out fair, but then the lag got so bad it was unplayable. :/
> It could have been something on my side, like Windows pulling an update or something.
> Stupid connection can't do two things at once.



Again, bug with 1.3x patches.  Notch is too lazy to fix.  It was not this lagtastic before Kreij!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 24, 2011)

Where is the new launcher (the one with the update news and stuff).
I clicked the link in Notch's blog and it took me to the download page, but when I downloaded it, it is still the same one I had. :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Where is the new launcher (the one with the update news and stuff).
> I clicked the link in Notch's blog and it took me to the download page, but when I downloaded it, it is still the same one I had. :/



The one on the download page is the new one.  If you are using the trick on the first page to get the extra memory you have to download the linux .jar version and replace your old minecraft.jar file.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 25, 2011)

Online game is completely unplayable for me now. Takes at least a a minute to even open a chest and am experiencing constant disconnects.
Oh well, back to SP for a some building fun.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Online game is completely unplayable for me now. Takes at least a a minute to even open a chest and am experiencing constant disconnects.
> Oh well, back to SP for a some building fun.



When the next patch comes out, it might be playable, so just wait it out!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2011)

Been getting error 503 on http://www.minecraft.net/game/joinserver.jsp a lot today.   They must be working on it.  I hope they get it done soon.


Edit: It's working again.  It seems pretty sporadic.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 25, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> When the next patch comes out, it might be playable, so just wait it out!



I'm not going to give up. Evey time I can play for awhile I'll give MP a shot first.
I'm determined to build the giant TPU logo


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I'm not going to give up. Evey time I can play for awhile I'll give MP a shot first.
> I'm determined to build the giant TPU logo



Ok well Ford and I have been working on a massive sheep and other animal catcher.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess the servers went down before we could go on our quest for the creeper and skeleton caboose


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had the good idea of making a rug.  I know you like it.  >100 wool was used!


----------



## razaron (Feb 25, 2011)

The ship of fail.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a music disc/record for the community jukebox  I risked my digital life for you guys to show how much I love you guys 

*Screenshot of the sunrise from PVTCaboose1337's epic tower:*


----------



## Kreij (Feb 25, 2011)

Rager said:
			
		

> I risked my digital life for you guys to show how much I love you guys



I had to laugh. This sounds really stupid, but I have a fear of heights and when I was making my building there were times when I was so immersed in what I was doing that I would get moments of anxiety when walking to the edge when the building became really tall. 

If a stupid block game can get me that involved, I'm sold on it.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 25, 2011)

Kreij said:


> that I would get moments of anxiety



same thing happens to me when i get lost underground all the time


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 25, 2011)

A natural lava pit on the surface in the middle of the arctic:





Snow covered pumpkins:





4 Squid in a shallow 1 block deap lake:


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I had to laugh. This sounds really stupid, but I have a fear of heights and when I was making my building there were times when I was so immersed in what I was doing that I would get moments of anxiety when walking to the edge when the building became really tall.
> 
> If a stupid block game can get me that involved, I'm sold on it.



I have a really bad fear of heights as well, and I have the same problem when working on the edge of tall buildings in this game.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 25, 2011)

these doors shall remain closed


----------



## razaron (Feb 25, 2011)

If you sneak then you can't fall.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 25, 2011)

razaron said:


> If you sneak then you can't fall.



It doesn't matter, I still freak out, I don't let go of the shift key for nothing either!  My pinky starts hurting because I'm pressing it so hard.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 25, 2011)

So the game is problematic for Acrophobic and Claustrophobic people.
We may have to start a self-help group. 

I'm pulling a Windows update so trying to use the server is out of the question at the moment. 
I'll give it a try when download is done.


----------



## razaron (Feb 26, 2011)

Crappiest house on the server.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't say that razaron. A start is a start


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2011)

razaron said:


> Crappiest house on the server.



Kreij's is worse.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> these doors shall remain closed
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/2011-02-24_23.02.16.png


Moses proclaimed, "Let my Creepers go!"


----------



## Kreij (Feb 26, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Kreij's is worse.



Oh sure. 
First you guys start bitching when you find out my TPU logo is going to need something like 11,000 red wools (even going so far as calling it impossible) and now you're disparaging my fine little house. :shadedshu

May a thousand creepers infest your underwear.  

(Crap ... minecraft.net server down)


----------



## razaron (Feb 26, 2011)

It would be a cool idea to keep a cartograph of the map in the OP.
This idea came to me because I wanted to know the closest place to the spawn point that I could build a cart-train to, but minecraft.net is down.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like all the minecraft.net nodes worldwide are down. :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, since no one can connect to the server I guess it is a good time to grab me one of these.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 26, 2011)

@Newt : Is there a way around this problem? I saw some comments about running the server in offline mode with temp maps that would still allow connections without mc.net being available.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Newt : Is there a way around this problem? I saw some comments about running the server in offline mode with temp maps that would still allow connections without mc.net being available.



Yes, I've switched to offline mode temporarly, but I will switch back to online mode once minecraft.net is working again.

Also, I did a backup of the world right before doing this, because this makes the server extremely insecure.  So just be warned that any work you do might be erased if I decide to restore the backup because of any issues.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the picture tekie!  I can see my far civilization tower along the water, to the way way way upper left.  Seems others decided to explore too!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 26, 2011)

What makes it insecure? Since it's basically an unknown server (private)? Does whitelisting still work in this mode?
Any reason not to run this way all the time so we do not have to worry about the mc.net servers?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2011)

To explain it, I would essentially give instructions on how to exploit the insecurities.  I'll PM you.


----------



## razaron (Feb 26, 2011)

Whats the side length of the pyramid's base?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it is 50x50 ... see post #94

mc.net is back up.
Restore the backup because I trashed Caboose's house for saying mine was the worst. (just kidding).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I think it is 50x50 ... see post #94
> 
> mc.net is back up.
> Restore the backup because I trashed Caboose's house for saying mine was the worst. (just kidding).



Kreij feel free to live in side the TPU when we are done with it.  Newtekie made me a deal that if I got 500 glass, he would give me 900 red wool.  Help me out with that and we can get the TPU done super fast!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I already depositted the wool for you, and I don't even need the glass anymore, I finished my project last night.  Now on to the next...


----------



## Kreij (Feb 26, 2011)

Had to help the neighbor with a home project ... looks like ther mc.net server is down again.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> ... looks like ther mc.net server is down again.



This is starting to get really annoying, they really need to figure out some other form of drm


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> This is starting to get really annoying, they really need to figure out some other form of drm



Or put some of the millions they've made off the game into getting hardware that can handle the databases and load, and software programmers that can actually optimize said databases.

Instead Notch has taken 2 week long vacations in the last 3 weeks.:shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2011)

Curse you joinserver.jsp!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I already depositted the wool for you, and I don't even need the glass anymore, I finished my project last night.  Now on to the next...



Where did you deposit it?  A chest?  My inventory?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I think it is 50x50 ... see post #94
> 
> mc.net is back up.
> Restore the backup because I trashed Caboose's house for saying mine was the worst. (just kidding).



50x50 my ass.  More like 80-100 x 80-100.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2011)

Can finally get on.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Can finally get on.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw slimes and disconnected.  Now I'm getting 503s again.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've not been able to get on all day.  I blame Notch, not you Newtekie.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2011)

The problem seemed to be fixed around 8 or 9 PM CST.  There's been no more 503s since then.


Please "like" this: Wooden Buckets for Carring Water.  We need wooden buckets for the fire chests because people apparently like to steal iron ones.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The problem seemed to be fixed around 8 or 9 PM CST.  There's been no more 503s since then.
> 
> 
> Please "like" this: Wooden Buckets for Carring Water.  We need wooden buckets for the fire chests because people apparently like to steal iron ones.



That is an awesome idea.  I would love to have wooden buckets, would balance the game a bit.  Also, nobody has been stealing the fire buckets, have they?


----------



## razaron (Feb 27, 2011)

I must say, these look better ingame.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

20000 more red wool please.

EDIT:  and 10000 white please.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2011)

The logo is going to be awesome !
Unfortunately, the lag and disconnects are so bad I can't play.


----------



## razaron (Feb 27, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The logo is going to be awesome !
> Unfortunately, the lag and disconnects are so bad I can't play.



I can't even catch my own train.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't even open doors or chests. I'm getting about a 2 minute lag on chat, if I ever see it.
I did manage to kill a skeleton earlier today though. 

There was a creeper in the logo (Cab warned me, but I could not do anything from lag).
It ended up coming out later in the day and exploding near me (ouch) but I repaired the minor damage to the logo. I added a few torches to the entrance. Took me almost a half hour. (sigh)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok I did a little reading and I have bad news.  Perpetual minecart tracks cause MASSIVE lag.  We need to take out the loops in the track, and just have it so people can use the metro's when they need to, but not have them running 24/7.  Might help out Kreij a bit, cause I'm not messing with the TPU logo by myself.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2011)

I know what you mean Cab, it's a massive project. Let it go for now ... maybe an update will help or something.
I'll keep trying to do what I can. (come to me sheepy sheepy)


----------



## razaron (Feb 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok I did a little reading and I have bad news.  Perpetual minecart tracks cause MASSIVE lag.  We need to take out the loops in the track, and just have it so people can use the metro's when they need to, but not have them running 24/7.  Might help out Kreij a bit, cause I'm not messing with the TPU logo by myself.


I've killed my tracks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I know what you mean Cab, it's a massive project. Let it go for now ... maybe an update will help or something.
> I'll keep trying to do what I can. (come to me sheepy sheepy)



No.  Fuck killing sheep.  Let's do math kids (I think Kreij is like in his mid 30's but whatever)!  

Assume each sheep drops 2 wool on average.  We need 30000 wool total.  This is entirely ignoring red dye, which would take a fuckton of time as well.  Back to math.  

That means 30000/2 sheep = 15000 sheep sheered, which we will assume takes 10 seconds per sheep, allocating time to find a sheep, sheer it, trips back to house when inventory is full, etc.  

So 15000 * 10 = 150000 seconds = 41.6 manhours. * Fuck. * 

Flower gathering estimate:  

Finding 20000 red flowers:  let's assume 2 minutes per flower, cause they are rare as fuck.  2 x 20000 = 40000 minutes = 666.66 manhours.  *Fuck.  *

So short, it would take roughly 30 mandays in order to gather this much material.  *Fuck.*

I say tekie can help us out.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2011)

No Caboose. We are not in any kind of hurry.
If Newt just adds resources into the game so we have them available there is no point in playing.


----------



## razaron (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree with what Kreij said. 
Also why not make a sheep farm?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That is an awesome idea.  I would love to have wooden buckets, would balance the game a bit.  Also, nobody has been stealing the fire buckets, have they?


There was six in the beginning, then it fell down to four, I put it back up to six, and now it is down to two.


I don't want to be a spoil sport but having such a large object (the TPU logo) so close to the spawn isn't going to look very good.  It will block the view of a lot of people/things.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There was six in the beginning, then it fell down to four, I put it back up to six, and now it is down to two.
> 
> 
> I don't want to be a spoil sport but having such a large object (the TPU logo) so close to the spawn isn't going to look very good.  It will block the view of a lot of people/things.



I agree, I think it should be moved to another location, but Kreij chose this spot, but I really don't want to take down 1000+ wool!  Tekie, give me the wool and I will burn it to the ground!


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 28, 2011)

culmination of great minds right here


----------



## Kreij (Feb 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I agree, I think it should be moved to another location, but Kreij chose this spot, but I really don't want to take down 1000+ wool!  Tekie, give me the wool and I will burn it to the ground!



Hmmm ... I chose that location because it was on the edge of the safe zone and there was nothing behind it. Figured it would be a good spot when viewd from the center of the town.

I'll leave up to the consensus. If it's going to take me two minutes just to open a door, I'll be useless unless something gets fixed in the software.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2011)

To the north is all mountains, to the south is the TPU, to the east is the pyramid, so all that really leaves is west.  Here's some possible locations:





A) Lots of room to work but can't be seen by spawn.  I think it would be interesting for people to approach the TPU to see the logo behind it.

B) It's close but it is off center quite a bit.

C&D) Probably my favorite locations.  It is pretty likely both can be at least partially seen from the park and tree farm.  C is almost on center to the spawn and will be accessible by the park.  Unfortunately, a large hill would obscure a lot of it and the same goes for D.  D is good because there is likely to be a major path leading that way anyway.

Edit: C&D have very, very large hills between them and the spawn.  They are probably not the best choice.

E&F) I really don't like because of the 45 degree angle to the spawn.  You gotta do a lot of running to look at it head-on.  The advantage though is not much is out that way.

G) Is another good location because of it's almost perpendicular location to the spawn.  The only problem is that it is quite a ways away.


I would also highly recommend reducing it to 4 deep (the minimum you can fit a stair well in) instead of 8 or 10 to conserve on time and resources.  Could even drop down to 3 with ladders.


On to less serious matters...

 I made Peter the Creeper more anatomically correct but, it could be even more correct except wool, cactus, and glowstone are in short supply:





And I present a really, really big tree (natural):


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 28, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> culmination of great minds right here
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110228/2011-02-28_05.29.17.png



If you want to make him out of cactus, feel free to grab some from my house, I have a good amount, and a cactus farm.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 28, 2011)

*Here is a Mario that Caboose and I made:*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2011)

It blocks view of the U from a long ways away and is close to Wasted's house.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2011)

Technically, in any spot you put it, it blocks the U from some perspective.  It only blocks the TPU from my small shack.  Other places it blocks nothing.  Also, it is nowhere near wasted's house.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 1, 2011)

This game is a building free-for-all. There is no "Master engineer".
That's part of the fun. It's a game. Remember?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Technically, in any spot you put it, it blocks the U from some perspective.  It only blocks the TPU from my small shack.  Other places it blocks nothing.  Also, it is nowhere near wasted's house.


It blocks the U running on the main path from from the Tree Farm (where it starts drawing it) all the way to the water.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 1, 2011)

So ... we have to worry about something we build blocking the "view" of something else?
If that's the case, why don't we have Newt just nuke the world and we'll make a new rule that says no building withing 500 blocks of someone else. That should solve that issue, no?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't log in to the server, it keeps telling me "kicked by admin"


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know, but a certain someone told me you had been kicked/banned.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 1, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> I don't know, but a certain someone told me you had been kicked/banned.



Ugh. Let me catch up with Newt here.


How does a TPU Minecraft steam group sound? That way we could all be in the chat while playing to avoid the limitations of the in-game chat, which kind of sucks. I couldn't find any of you on Steam though.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 1, 2011)

That sounds like a possibility. 

My steam account is under:


> dcfjoe



My profile name is:


> char rager[] = "{DCF}-Joe";



I am only telling you what we were talking about earlier. No one has officially blamed you for anything. However, as of right now, I think you are banned.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 1, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> That sounds like a possibility.
> 
> My steam account is under:
> 
> ...



Well can't Tekie just check the logs or something? The only thing I admit to is the "PENIS" I created within my own project area a few days ago, while I was wondering what to actually create. The whole cabin TNT thing happened while I was working on my circular hilltop fort.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 1, 2011)

Newtekie already came on and told us that he does *NOT* think you did whatever it was you were accused of doing. Your ban may be lifted soon


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 1, 2011)

a TNT incident? this game just sounds more and more worthwhile of purchasing every post... So then I can stop creeping this thread and join in on what appears to be high tech legos


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 1, 2011)

The game is amazing. If you have an imagination.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 1, 2011)

I believe you are unbanned now soylent. Welcome back.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 1, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> I believe you are unbanned now soylent. Welcome back.



Yep I know.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, new rule: No building withing the "safe zone" without my approval.  I've determined this safe zone to be approximately 200 blocks in each direction of spawn.  Everything that is already there can stay, but anything new needs my approval first.

Any new building within the red square on the map needs to be run past me first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2011)

I see missing torches, be right back. XD


Community farm is done.  Currently it has 210 wheat patches and 49 cactus plants.  Once we stash up a bunch of cactus, the lower floor will become part sugar cane.


I think Caboose set his house on fire just before he left the server.  If he didn't, I have no idea how it started.  I was working in the community farm and Phx was in a cave far away.  Luckily the fire didn't spread to anything except trees.  It pretty much burned out before I could I react.


Kreij, if those trees are going to stay on your house, they need torches on them.  Mobs will spawn on their canopies if they aren't lit.



Edit: Just mined 192 wheat and 130 seeds from the farm.  It's in the chest down there if anyone wants it.


Amber waves of grain (210 wheat plants):





A painful place (147 cactus plants):





Harvest time!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 1, 2011)

> Kreij, if those trees are going to stay on your house, they need torches on them. Mobs will spawn on their canopies if they aren't lit.



I don't know if they will stay (I just wanted a nearby forest for fuel), but I will get torches up there when I can get back in the game (if I can get back in. lol)
I won't be able to get back in until tonight (at the earliest), so if it becomes problematic either toss a couple torches up there or cut down the trees (and remove any saplings so they don't grow).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2011)

If you need an ample wood supply, there's always the tree farm. 

I haven't seen anything spawn up there yet but the possibility exists.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok I woke up and see my house is gone, terrific.  Happened between 1 am ish or whenever I got off to 2:37am when Ford reported it gone.  Not sure how it happened...  at least my items are there.  Maybe newtekie can check the logs to shed some light on this.  

Anyway, I am going to rebuild the wood structure of it.  I do need some wool to work on the carpet however, that was an expensive loss.

EDIT:  Ford says I can have the hill to the west of the tree farm (see pic).  I will move my house there.  Gonna be a slow move.  Might need help tonight.  Ford also says he suspects spontaneous combustion, which would explain the welcome center fire, and meow's fire.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2011)

It was right after Caboose left.  I said "FIRE!"  I'm not sure how long it was burning before I said that but it couldn't have been long.  It spread very fast (was threatening the Inn by the time I got to it and extinguished itself within 15-60 seconds after that).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 1, 2011)

The only 4 people on in the 10 minutes leading up to the fire were PVTCaboose1337, Ford90GTConcept, Phxprovost, wastedslayer.  So either it started spontaniously or one of you started it.

Doing a little searching it does seem that fires starting randomly in SMP is a glitch others have been experiencing in the past as well.  However, it is not one that happens all that often, so it doesn't get a lot of attention.

You can rebuild right where you were if you want Caboose, or you can build west of the tree farm, or in the open area north of the tree farm in the safe zone area.  It might be easier to connect yourself to the path if you build north of the tree farm, but I know that area isn't exactly flat.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> a TNT incident? this game just sounds more and more worthwhile of purchasing every post... So then I can stop creeping this thread and join in on what appears to be high tech legos



+1 to that, this thread really wants me to buy this game and start playing. I just know I'll get addicted though, don't know if I can afford that this semester .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The only 4 people on in the 10 minutes leading up to the fire were PVTCaboose1337, Ford90GTConcept, Phxprovost, wastedslayer.  So either it started spontaniously or one of you started it.


Check if Wasted left before Caboose.  I'm pretty sure he left before Caboose and rejoined after.  I think Caboose was in his house when he left the server so if it were on fire, he would have noticed.

I find it strange that the fire started almost immediately after Caboose left (if not the same time).  Maybe it would be wise not to leave the server when standing close to something flamable?  I'm thinking it might be that rare glitch.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah wasnt me lol, usually chilling in my home or mining at insane depths. Beleive I was helping with the farm that night anyway.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2011)

im with shibdib. i creep this thread often and it kinda makes me want to get into it. looks relaxing just building stuff for the heck of it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im with shibdib. i creep this thread often and it kinda makes me want to get into it. looks relaxing just building stuff for the heck of it.



Realize that you get really addicted.  You get an idea in your head, you build it in 8bit.

EDIT:  Just finished a bridge I was working on.  Gave it a 37 block diameter arch.  Looks pretty good.  Not sure if I'm gonna fill in the arch or not.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 2, 2011)

The server/connection was surprisingly amiable last night. I have no idea why though. :/

I got pretty far on my "Bridge to Nowhere". Only fell off a couple times while working on it. lol
I'm collecting sheep skin for the logo still, but there is no hurry.

Relax, build, reconnect, repeat.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just as a hint, dyes are best used to dye the sheep before you sheer them.  That way a single dye will dye 2-3 blocks instead of just one.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 3, 2011)

ARGGH. Lost connection while just standing in my house and when I rejoined the game killed me for some unknown reason and I lost everything I was carrying.

Oh well. (sigh) Stupid addicting game !@#$


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've had that happen a few times.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not the mundane items, it's the 1000 Diamond blocks I was carrying.
(Kreij quickly sneaks off to avoid the fallout from his statement).

In reality :
I'm think my connection gets better late at night when the load on the satellite(s) are reduced as people go to bed. 
Sound logical? Satellites must have some bandwidth limitations too.
No more sleep for me !!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Mar 3, 2011)

Cant connect, End of Stream?


----------



## Wastedslayer (Mar 3, 2011)

Nvm got it


----------



## Kreij (Mar 4, 2011)

Just tried to play. 68 seconds to open my furnace. lol
I'll try again later.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 4, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Just as a hint, dyes are best used to dye the sheep before you sheer them.  That way a single dye will dye 2-3 blocks instead of just one.



You can dye sheep?  This changes everything.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't know that either. lol
Fill the world with rainbow sheep !!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I didn't know that either. lol
> Fill the world with rainbow sheep !!!



My big question is, if I dye them, and they regen the fur, will it still be the color I dyed them originally?  If so, I will make a red sheep farm!

Also:  Ford, bad news:



> Sheep do not drop wool if they are damaged by cacti, lava, *drowning* or falling; only by being hit, with the exception of the being hit with a non-damaging snowball, egg or a fishing rod's hook. This means that it is not possible to collect wool blocks using a mob grinder trap. (However, wool can be crafted from string dropped by spiders.)



Crap.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 4, 2011)

Bah .. no big deal. It's more fun running around whacking sheep than trapping them anyway.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My big question is, if I dye them, and they regen the fur, will it still be the color I dyed them originally?  If so, I will make a red sheep farm!



I don't know, I've never had the patience to follow a sheep around long enough for their wool to regen.  Does  it even regen?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Crap.


I was hoping the cacti would knock their fur off but apparently it doesn't either.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2011)

Minecraft.net is returning 500 errors again on login.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 5, 2011)

Works for me


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you using the stand-alone app or webclient?  They use different login systems.  I was talking about the stand-alone app.  I really hate the tiny size and memory limits of the webclient.


Edit: Yeah, web works, stand-alone doesn't.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2011)

It seems like this happens every weekend, Notch needs to work on getting servers that don't get overloaded with the rush of people trying to play on the weekend.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2011)

im curious to know how the servers function in minecraft. if newtekie built his own box to be a server does it register on a central server somewhere?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 5, 2011)

I use the downloaded client. I'm not even sure what the webclient is.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im curious to know how the servers function in minecraft. if newtekie built his own box to be a server does it register on a central server somewhere?



Pretty much you have a master server that has a database of all user accounts, and their account type.  Then there are privately owned servers that pull information from this master server.  In order to connect you have to authenticate with the master server, then with the private server.  It is a cumbersome system really, but seems to work ok (on weekdays).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im curious to know how the servers function in minecraft. if newtekie built his own box to be a server does it register on a central server somewhere?



When you first started the client, your username and password is authenticated with the Minecraft.net server.  This lets you start the game and play.  Once you do this the first time, you can bypass this as long as you play offline.

Once you have started the game, when you select multiplayer and log onto my server, my server contacts a different minecraft.net server and once again validates your username and password.  I can disable this feature, but it makes the server too insecure for my liking, so I won't.

The problem we are having today is that  the initial authentication to start the game is failing, so we can't start the game except in offline mode, which means we can't connect to multiplayer servers.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine still works.

Can we get a new cartographic screen?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Mine still works.
> 
> Can we get a new cartographic screen?



+1 want a new screen.  Gonna make interactive map.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to start a schedule with the Cartograph maps, I'll post one every monday.  So I'll put one up this comming monday.

Awesome, I logged off because a chunk wouldn't load, and now I'm 503'd again...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

Can we also get a flat map as well?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't see why not.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on that much :/ 
Been messing with my own server but realized it would never work seeing as my other computer I would run the server on, doesn't support enough memory.. Bah! 
Looks like TPU MC server is for me. xD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Sorry I haven't been on that much :/
> Been messing with my own server but realized it would never work seeing as my other computer I would run the server on, doesn't support enough memory.. Bah!
> Looks like TPU MC server is for me. xD


Well, whatcha waiting for? XD


----------



## Kreij (Mar 6, 2011)

Newt, since weekends are probably the busiest, how about a map update on Friday (before we plow into weekend building) and one on Monday to see what went up (or down in the case of the spawn building) over the weekend?
If it's not to much trouble, that is.

How about we all pitch in so Newt can get a 4 x 6 Core processor system with 192 GB of RAM, few dozen Terbytes of storage and an OC-256 (13Gbs) pipe to the server? 
I was going to suggest OC-768 (40Gbs), but that's just overkill.
(not that it would help my stinkin' connection. lol)


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2011)

That is why I'm going to do one every Monday, so we can compare what has gone up in one weeks time.

I would love it if you all wanted to pitch in for a new beast rig for me, it won't be used for minecraft since the Celeron in the server handles the load just fine, but I could always use an updated main rig.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, whatcha waiting for? XD



Hehe. FORD! You and I need to build something. A team effort.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 6, 2011)

*My revised wheat farm that takes advantage of the fact that water can travel four blocks, thus making me only have to have two main lines of water:*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Kreij (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice Ford ! I didn't get a chance to see it "live" yesterday as I started having superlag™ about the time you were finishing it up.
I'm still not sure what's going on with the connection. Somedays it's great with multiple people on the server and somedays it sucks when I am the only one. :/

Now ... where's that carto map so I can see where all the sheep are at. 
Time to start collecting wool for the logo again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2011)

The Cartograph maps are coming soon.  

In the mean time I've added a function called Quickbelt.  This automatically reloads your hotbar when an item runs out with the item at the top of the row above that slot in your inventory.  It is *off* by default, so to enable it use the command */qb on*, to disable it use */qb off*.  This should make building building a little easier.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The Cartograph maps are coming soon.
> 
> In the mean time I've added a function called Quickbelt.  This automatically reloads your hotbar when an item runs out with the item directly above that slot in your inventory.  It is *off* by default, so to enable it use the command */qb on*, to disable it use */qb off*.  This should make building building a little easier.



Should be helpful for my axes and shovels breaking.  Thanks Tekie!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 7, 2011)

QB does sound useful. 
Just have to make sure you have the same thing one slot up or you might switch from stone to sand (or whatever).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here are the new cartograph maps.  Some cool information if anyone cares.  The world is now 121MB, the original PNG generated for the angled map was 14.5MB, the original PNG for the overhead map was 4.3MB. The map surface is 7,267,328 square meters.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I reworded my description of Quickbelt, it doesn't take the item directly above the open slot in your inventory.  It actually pulls the item at the top of the row directly above the empty slot.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 7, 2011)

Will it trickle down until the whole column no longer has items in it,
or does it stop after the top most row's item has been consumed and is empty?

Just curious. I'm at work and can't test it out. :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2011)

It trickles down, if an inventory slot is empty, it moves the item below it up into that slot.  The top most item gets moved into the hotbar.  The rather annoying side effect of this is that everything in the inventory will be pushed up to the top.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the maps Tekie!  The quickbar thing sounds neat.  I might give it a try after I get some homework done.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2011)

FYI, /TP is broke: "You do not have permission to teleport players."

I also got a lot of work done on the fight pit.  It still needs a proper entry way though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, /TP is broke: "You do not have permission to teleport players."
> 
> I also got a lot of work done on the fight pit.  It still needs a proper entry way though.



Yeah I tried to TP Soylent from certain death in the animal traps.  He got out, but I was unable to TP him in time, or at all!

EDIT:  

In other news:  building int he welcome area without permission:


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2011)

TP should now be working again.

Edit: On one hand, I didn't approve the diving platform, but on the other I like it!


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 8, 2011)

me screwing around on the "diving board"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPxcNzvIyXk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcJeJ5E-JtQ


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2011)

That's the likely location of the trade center so it'll have to go.  KarL is getting close to being ready to break ground on that project.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 8, 2011)

Bahaha. I noticed you guys turned my house into the 'decked out resource base'
Whoever took over my house did do a nice job though ^_^


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2011)

Can I get preauth for the Trade Center?  It'll be in the white box:






It'll be 3 stories tall starting on the lower portion and ending on the upper portion.  It will bring the stream/waterfall inside.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, thats fine.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 8, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Bahaha. I noticed you guys turned my house into the 'decked out resource base'
> Whoever took over my house did do a nice job though ^_^



Oh, that was yours? It looked abandoned for a while. If you want to claim it, feel free, it was where I kept all the stuff while building the pyramid.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey chicos, would the end of this road be a suitable place to level out a large area and start a maze? Perhaps to the right side of the road, so that the road can continue?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd be sad to see my man made lake disappear. 

And I think Ford was going to continue that road eventually to go to my big tower.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 8, 2011)

I was going to build a giant maze off of my floating bridge (floating also), but abandoned the idea in favor of extending the bridge farther into no man's land so I could lay a prospectors claim on about 1,000,000 square blocks to build Kreijville: City of Stone. 

Anyone can connect to my bridge for a modest fee (cough cough) lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 8, 2011)

Could I get a suggestion on the flat map of where to build a maze? I don't want to just go out 30 miles because then no one will ever use it, but every place around spawn seems to have claims made on it.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't look at it from that standpoint. Once people try something once, they don't use it again anyway. It's just a testament to your creativity and dedication to seeing a project through to the finish.

Oh ... and make the maze 3 dimensional (multiple floors of winding labrynth like madness).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2011)

The pyramid could probably be converted into a maze.  I think that might be fun to see.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 9, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Oh, that was yours? It looked abandoned for a while. If you want to claim it, feel free, it was where I kept all the stuff while building the pyramid.



Aha! So that was you! 
Nah it's ok. You can keep it. Just make it look real nice! 

Btw, Tekie, since my previous location was 'stolen'   may I have this location? It's the little red circle on the mountain top, right behind the big under construction logo.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 9, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The pyramid could probably be converted into a maze.  I think that might be fun to see.



That is a good idea, but all that land inside would have to be made flat. I guess I could start working on that.




BondExtreme said:


> Aha! So that was you!
> Nah it's ok. You can keep it. Just make it look real nice!
> 
> Btw, Tekie, since my previous location was 'stolen'   may I have this location? It's the little red circle on the mountain top, right behind the big under construction logo.
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7163/54545e.jpg



We'll be neighbors! I'm in the circular house on that hill.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Aha! So that was you!
> Nah it's ok. You can keep it. Just make it look real nice!
> 
> Btw, Tekie, since my previous location was 'stolen'   may I have this location? It's the little red circle on the mountain top, right behind the big under construction logo.
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7163/54545e.jpg



Yeah, that seems fine.



Soylent Joe said:


> That is a good idea, but all that land inside would have to be made flat. I guess I could start working on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Phxphrovost doesn't have a problem with it, you can use the inside of the temple as well.  Once I'm done it should be totally flat inside already(I planned to flaten it).


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 9, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> We'll be neighbors! I'm in the circular house on that hill.



Sweet! We should somehow connect our houses when I start getting the structure together 

@ Tekie, Thank you!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 9, 2011)

When I started on the server I was a total n00b (as opposed to now just being a regular n00b) and didn't consider views from other structures and the like (I had just played offline and never considered that aspect). If my long bridge is causing anyone grief I will remove it (and repair the landscape) and do something different.
I just took it for granted that out of the safe zone was up for grabs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your bridge is fine, in fact I think it is awesome, I want to see how far it will go!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay, I will keep going. Added about another 80-90 blocks past the rest area.
If anyone wants to run out and donate some coal in one of the chests in the rest area it would be appreciated. I am having no luck finding coal for torches.

A few questions ...

Is there a way for a player to set his spawn point? If I die, the run takes so long with my connection that all my stuff is long gone. From spawn to rest area usually takes me from late morning to dusk. (Don't laugh or I'll build a bridge for Crepeers to get to your basement.  )

I still have no idea why "F3" does not work at all for me. Any thoughts?

Gratuitous cheap shots ...
Do we really want to take FordGT seriously?
Should we allow the server to be run by someone named newtekie1? Shouldn't it be something like "Supreme Overlord"?
Can you really trust someone whose name ends in Caboose?
What exacly is Soylent Joe made from? 
Dare I comment about BondExtreme?



Good times, my friends. This server is more fun than things really should be 
Build on ...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Gratuitous cheap shots ...
> Do we really want to take FordGT seriously?
> Should we allow the server to be run by someone named newtekie1? Shouldn't it be something like "Supreme Overlord"?
> Can you really trust someone whose name ends in Caboose?
> ...



No.  
His name is "Fuhrur Tekie."
No.  
People.
No.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL ...  any comments on the two serious questions at the beginning of the post?


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Dare I comment about BondExtreme?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay sorry. I'll only make diaper rash jokes from now on.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Okay sorry. I'll only make diaper rash jokes from now on.







Haha. I love you guys.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kreij, yeah if tekie gets us a mod, we can set custom spawnpoints.  I think that would be awesome, seeing as how I want to make a city 100000000000000000 blocks away.  Regarding F3, not sure why that does not work for you.  Might be that Notch removed the feature and people who have older files retained the function.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe F3 is broke on your keyboard?


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 9, 2011)

...every single one of my trees is gone 
Edit: and half my house is gone...fucking lovely


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2011)

It seems that the server is down or it lost internet connection. 

java.net.SocketException: Connection reset


Edit: It's after 4AM and the minecraft restart didn't fix it.  It is still down.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 9, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> ...every single one of my trees is gone
> Edit: and half my house is gone...fucking lovely



What happened? Fire?

@Ford .. Never thought it might be the keyboard. Everything else works and I don't use F3 for anything else. lol
I'll test it tonight.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ok, sorry about the server being down for some time, it is now back up again.

Windows installed automatic updates and rebooted the system.  Which wouldn't normally be a problem because I have it automated to run the server on reboot, except the server exe changed names so it broke the automatic server start when the computer starts.  That should be fixed now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you load a save before Phx's fire?  Everything I did after about 9 PM is gone.  I'd rather phx have his house back though because KarL wanted some changes anyway.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No, it should have picked up right where it left off.  The most that should have been lost is 1 hour from the last world save.  The last backup was at Midnight, I can load that if you want.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2011)

Check the logs for when his fire was.  If it was just a little after midnight, I'd go for it.

I think a lot more than an hour is missing.  I had a retaining wall built along that whole thing, the door in the inn moved, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I loaded the backup from Midnight CST, Phx's house is back in order.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2011)

Who or what started the fire?


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 9, 2011)

Dangit.. The server backup had to be the day I started my house

The entire thing is gone now. 
Countless hours gone. Oh well..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2011)

I lost work too (because of a Windows Update that TKO'd the Minecraft server) but it pales in comparison to what phx lost.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 9, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> The entire thing is gone now.
> Countless hours gone. Oh well..



I can help with supplies/construction if you need me too


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 9, 2011)

It's up to you Provost.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh yes I would join this. Minecraft is sooooo adictive, I'd join and build stuff with you guys


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2011)

How is the trade center coming along?  I have things I need to trade.  I want more gunpowder!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 9, 2011)

@l33tGaMeR : PM Furher Newtekie and beg for admittance. 

Don't think of it as hours lost guys, think of it as the Pheonix rising from the ashes !!!
(okay, I'll shut up now.)

I'm so used to losing stuff when dying from lag that I just assume something will be gone every time I log in. :/
Anyway, unfortunate events gents. I'll help if I can.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @l33tGaMeR : PM Furher Newtekie and beg for admittance.
> 
> Don't think of it as hours lost guys, think of it as the Pheonix rising from the ashes !!!
> (okay, I'll shut up now.)
> ...



Yeah I've asked for the IP to connect to the server. Can't wait to dig out my entrap..... FUN dungeon!


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have not been on for a while because I have been busy.

Here is an interesting read from Notch's blog:


> *Terrain generation, Part 1*
> I’ve been promising to write a technical post on Minecraft for a while, but never really got around to doing so. I’m on a tiny airplane now, though, with nowhere to run, so here we go!
> 
> One of the most complex parts of Minecraft is the terrain generation. When I changed the game over from being just single zones of a map to an infinite map, the terrain generation got a whole lot more complicated, as terrain needs to get generated on the fly as the player explores, and it has to be the same no matter what direction the player approaches it from.
> ...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just installed a new mod that allows lockable chests.

To create a lockable chest, create the chest(single or double), then place a signpost directly beside the chest. Enter [Private] as the first line. Your own name will automatically be entered on line 2 as the chest owner. Optionally type in the full names of two other users allowed to access the chest's inventory on lines 3 and 4.

When done correctly, the sign will automatically fix itself to the side of the chest, protecting it from unauthorized access! Only the chest's owner can then break the sign or chest.

The owner of a container can add more users by placing additional signs beside the container with the heading [More Users], where lines 2-4 specify the names of the additional users. You can edit the users on previously placed signs by right clicking the sign, and using the command '/lockette <line number> <text>' to change it.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool. Whitelisted chests


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Cool. Whitelisted chests



Yep, but remember I can open any chest, and I can remove the protection of any chest.  So don't go around protecting chests that aren't yours.  This isn't directed at you Bond, just a general warning.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I just installed a new mod that allows lockable chests.
> 
> To create a lockable chest, creat the chest(single or double), then place a signpost on directly beside a chest. Enter [Private] as the first line. Your own name will automatically be entered on line 2 as the chest owner. Optionally type in the full names of two other users allowed to access the chest's inventory on lines 3 and 4.
> 
> ...



Sounds really really helpful!  Thanks alot!


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 11, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong as i cant get the it to work, keeps returning "Lockette:no unclaimed container nearby to make Private!"


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tekie, we just go private crates to work.  Not sure how, it just started working.  

Also, with this new crate technology, can we have a bank?

EDIT:  Seems to work with crates placed by another player, but not by oneself.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 11, 2011)

The cows have come seeking revenge


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> The cows have come seeking revenge
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110311/2011-03-11_02.59.54.png


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 11, 2011)

Made progress today and learned lots from Concept. Built an underground passage and began work on a bridge. But I think'll we'll get over it. OHHHHH See what I did there?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, you are so punny.  Also:

Bond extreme, I have coal for sale if you want it.  I will negotiate a price of 32 per 1 gunpowder.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, lockable chests should now be working properly.  Please let me know if you are sucessful or not with using them.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Ok, lockable chests should now be working properly.  Please let me know if you are sucessful or not with using them.



Thanks!  I'll test today!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Thanks!  I'll test today!



Still broken.  

Also:  Was trying to use my front door, pressure plates not working for the door at all.  Did you break something?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Still broken.
> 
> Also:  Was trying to use my front door, pressure plates not working for the door at all.  Did you break something?



Pressure plates are always buggy in Minecraft, I suggest not using them.

I check on the chest issue.

Chest issue resolved once again.  It seems to be an issue with minecraft thinking there is a chest there in one place, but not reporting the chest is there in another.  I believe an issue with the multiplayer caching.  A server restart fixes the problem for a while, but then it comes back again.  For now, the work arounds seems to be to restart the server more often, so I'm adding a server restart at mid-day(4PM CST) as well as mid-night(4AM CST) to hopefully keep the problem down to a minimum.  For now, if you can't lock a chest, it is because the server needs to restart, so let me know and I'll do a quick restart.  Luckily restarts on the server take less than 60 secondsD).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 12, 2011)

Suggested exchange rates from a RP server:

Diamond Block : 2700 Credits
Gold Block : 900 Credits
Diamond Gem : 300 Credits
Iron Block : 225 Credits
Gold Bar : 100 Credits
Iron Bar : 25 Credits
Cobblestone : 1 Credit
Dirt / Sand : 1/2 of a Credit (Sell in pairs)

We can reconfigure the ratios to gold.  

Pressure plates WERE working fine.  Seems that things are getting broken outside of the spawn area, I have seen blocks missing, but not like blocks, like just the game forgot about them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2011)

Diamond blocks don't exist and there's no way Gold Block is more valuable than Diamond Gems.  We're also not going to do credit-based because that's overly complicated (gotta keep balances separate from the game).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Diamond blocks don't exist and there's no way Gold Block is more valuable than Diamond Gems.  We're also not going to do credit-based because that's overly complicated (gotta keep balances separate from the game).



Diamond blocks are made by putting 9 diamonds in the crafting window, as would gold blocks be created by putting 9 gold together.

So a Diamond block would be 9 diamond gems, and a Gold block would be 9 Gold ingots.

I think everything should be put in terms of value vs. gold ingots.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, those kinds of blocks.  I was thinking ore.  I agree that everything should be based on gold and gold should be easily converted to iron (dollar and penny, respectively).


----------



## Kreij (Mar 14, 2011)

Do we really need an exchange rate? 
What's wrong with just bartering with someone (or begging in my case ) when you need something?


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 14, 2011)

Caboose, I will get your gunpowder soon. Just need to get on the game first ^_^

@ Kreij - Haven't heard from you in awhile man.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 14, 2011)

Had a lot going on the last several days and no time to play.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Do we really need an exchange rate?
> What's wrong with just bartering with someone (or begging in my case ) when you need something?


So people can get specialized.  For instance, if someone wants to farm but needs diamonds (which requires extensive mining), they'll have a more reliable means to trade for it.  There's nothing to say people can't haggle, barter, or beg for it but this way, people don't have to be concerned about doing things someone else gets more enjoyment from.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Do we really need an exchange rate?
> What's wrong with just bartering with someone (or begging in my case ) when you need something?



The exchange rates are just suggestions to form a base to start on, the final trade has to be determined by the people making the deal.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 14, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Caboose, I will get your gunpowder soon. Just need to get on the game first ^_^
> 
> @ Kreij - Haven't heard from you in awhile man.



Ok sounds good.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2011)

New Cartograph maps!  Sorry they are a little late, I've been busy today, and just got some free time now to get them rendered.  

The surface area of the world is now 7,908,096 square meters.  The world is 131MB.  There are 614 monster spawners!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> There are 614 monster spawners!


That's a lot. 

I have a suggestion: maybe instead of scaling the overhead picture down, how about cropping it to just the spawn area where most of the building has occured?  There's almost no detail in that area now because the image is scaled down so much.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 15, 2011)

I can see my house from up here!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, so you guys are actually utilizing division of labor! so then you must all believe that capitalism is far better than communism if that is indeed the system you are following for the benefit of the group. man, i need to play.......


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow, so you guys are actually utilizing division of labor! so then you must all believe that capitalism is far better than communism if that is indeed the system you are following for the benefit of the group. man, i need to play.......



I had doubts but once I started. I couldn't stop. Brilliant game.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 15, 2011)

You may get sucked in but it won't devour your soul like some games such as WoW XD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2011)

what time do most of you guys play? is there a teamspeak if i need help?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's a lot.
> 
> I have a suggestion: maybe instead of scaling the overhead picture down, how about cropping it to just the spawn area where most of the building has occured?  There's almost no detail in that area now because the image is scaled down so much.



I added a 3rd image of the map at its original scale but cropped to just the spawn area 1280x1280.

I'll include this in the carto updates from now on.



Easy Rhino said:


> what time do most of you guys play? is there a teamspeak if i need help?



The server sees the most activity between 6PM and Midnight CST.

There isn't a teamspeak yet, but I was just discussing setting one up.  Don't expect it any time soon though, I've been pretty busy with work lately(saddly minecraft doesn't pay the bills).  For right now there is a in game chat system that _works_. You can usually ask anything you want there and get an answer if someone else is on the server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lockette should not be working properly at all times now.

Also, I'm not sure if lockette is repsonsible for broken pressure plates or not, but we'll see if that is fixed as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 16, 2011)

Every since daylight savings time, the minecraft server has been restarting at 4 PM instead of 4 AM.  That's kind of annoying.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 16, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Every since daylight savings time, the minecraft server has been restarting at 4 PM instead of 4 AM.  That's kind of annoying.



daylight savings caused it to be off 12 hours? that's a new one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Every since daylight savings time, the minecraft server has been restarting at 4 PM instead of 4 AM.  That's kind of annoying.



I added the 4PM restart to help with the issues with lockette, now that those are resolved I'll remove it.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 17, 2011)

Ford there are some of your friends waiting for you down here


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2011)

Aren't they always?   I blame Notch like everyone else does. XD


Why do they look surprised?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok boys and girls, I just updated Lockette.  Which now means we can lock doors as well!  Enjoy.

As usually, let me know if there are any bugs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2011)

Work the same as chests?  Place a [Private] sign next to the door?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, place the sign next to the door and it will attach to the door.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ford and I have notices that there have been some mining, particularly of sand, where an area has been stripped of sand and a huge hole has been left.

From now on, if you mine out a hole for a material, back fill it.  Do not just  cover it with one layer, fill the hole as much as possible with dirt or gravel or cobble.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 19, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Ford and I have notices that there have been some mining, particularly of sand, where an area has been stripped of sand and a huge hole has been left.
> 
> From now on, if you mine out a hole for a material, back fill it.  Do not just  cover it with one layer, fill the hole as much as possible with dirt or gravel or cobble.



Yes that was probably from when me, dfcjoe, and pvt were scavenging the lands for sand for the pyramid. I'll heed your words from now on.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yes that was probably from when me, dfcjoe, and pvt were scavenging the lands for sand for the pyramid. I'll heed your words from now on.



Yeah, thats cool, we figured that was part of it.

Worst case, take down the walls so water fills back in, and fix it so there are no currents.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 19, 2011)

Pumpkin time!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 19, 2011)

The high dive is finished!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 19, 2011)

503'd awesome...

And I was just going to comment about how Notch has been good with keeping the login servers running recently...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted but here it is. 

http://blog.fileplanet.com/2011/03/18/minecraft-textures-now-diamond-status/

An awesome new Texture Pack.


----------



## Meow9000 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's the Texture pack i'm running and you wont find anywhere. If you need any textures done PM me and I can pretty much replace any you want. With permission from the original owner of course.

(Glow stone looks strange at the moment as I haven't finished it yet)


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Some shots using the texture pack I use:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2011)

Beta 1.4 apparently will have wolves which you can tame and a stats/achievements system.  Wolf vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Lp9p5yjuo


Its 503'ing again and it appears Minecraft.net is down aswell.  Can log in but not connect so www.minecraft.net is probably down while login.minecraft.net is not.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think I like the direction that Minecraft is taking.
MC is about building.
I could see natural disasters (earthquakes, flooding, tornadoes, etc.), but to add in mobs to just make world building more difficult (for no appearant reason) does not do anything for me from a gameplay standpoint.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2011)

If minecraft was all about building, then the free version, with no mobs and infinite resources, would be all we need. Minecraft is a game, a game about survival, so that is what the game is moving to improve.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 20, 2011)

I understand the need for threats to make the game interesting and a challenge.
However, as a building game, the threat (IMO) should be to what you are building, not trying to make it more of a psuedo RPG on a per player basis.
As always, just my opinion.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2011)

But it is not a building game, it is a survival game.  The mode we play in, and the mode that is currently being developed, is survival mode.  Creative mode will be a building only mode.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 20, 2011)

While I don't mind stats, I fail to see the point of achievements in this game where it would be so easy to replicate any requirements with 3rd party programs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2011)

The post with the details is here:
http://notch.tumblr.com/


Now it is taking "too long to log in." 


Edit: And now back to 503s.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The post with the details is here:
> http://notch.tumblr.com/
> 
> 
> ...



20 million dollars and they cant even upgrade their servers.:shadedshu

$20 AUD x 1000000 sales


----------



## Kreij (Mar 20, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> But it is not a building game, it is a survival game.  The mode we play in, and the mode that is currently being developed, is survival mode.  Creative mode will be a building only mode.



I'm not taking you on personally, Newt. So no conflict here. 

MC started as a building game, for the simple sake of creating something of your own design.
To create a world of many of your designs.

The survival mode added a level of danger and challenge, but what is the point of survival?
In this game, since there are no end goals, it's obviosuly so that you can continue building.
So when all is said and done, this is at heart, a building game.

I have no problem with the people who like the survival mode and the challenges it presents, it is just IMO that a game that would challenge their building skills more than their survival skills would be a better fit for the ongoing direction of the game.

I guess I look at it from the standpoint of a game like SimCity where the challenge was to build well and manage the building as opposed to protecting your personal self from from random spawning creatures.

There is nothing wrong with the way the game seems to be evolving, and there are millions who like it, I am just not sure that it is the kind of game I prefer. I wonder sometimes if Notch will try to please everyone and in the end, please no one.

As I stated up front, just my humble opinoin.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 20, 2011)

If a stats and PvP system is impemented I can see this turning into runescape with 10-12 year old kids bragging they have more exp/levels then everyone else. This was a building game, why do they have to go and change it?

And Kreij I can /agree with you


----------



## Kreij (Mar 20, 2011)

> Achievements will NOT be chores like “cut down 10000 trees”, but rather challenges like “ride a pig off a cliff”.



No comment. lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> ride a pig off a cliff



Wow Notch is not retarded at all.  Nope.  Also, Bond Extreme, PM for a time to exchange some gunpowder, iron, and whatever else you want.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 21, 2011)

Acemanfromaus here

Ive got gold, iron, Lapis Lazuli and Redstone in stock PM for a trade.

Before you ask Ive also got diamond which will not be traded.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I'm not taking you on personally, Newt. So no conflict here.
> 
> MC started as a building game, for the simple sake of creating something of your own design.
> To create a world of many of your designs.
> ...



The building part of the game was left when survival mode was started on.  Yes, there is no real goal yet, but that is why the game is still be developed and new content is being added.  The new content and developement that you don't like are leading to the goal that was set out when the old creative mode was abandoned for the new survival mode.  The goal is not to build anymore, but the real goal is still being developed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2011)

is this game going to turn into one of those games where people brag about how much virtual items they have acquired? or will it remain a basic building block game?


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 21, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> is this game going to turn into one of those games where people brag about how much virtual items they have acquired? or will it remain a basic building block game?



THats what I said


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> is this game going to turn into one of those games where people brag about how much virtual items they have acquired? or will it remain a basic building block game?


People who brag are going to brag about any and everything.  The context doesn't matter.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> is this game going to turn into one of those games where people brag about how much virtual items they have acquired? or will it remain a basic building block game?



Considering the stats and achievements can easily be gotten by cheating, and Notch doesn't really seem that keen to change that, I don't see that happening.  I think the stats and achievements are more for your own personal amusement, not so much about bragging(though it will be possible to brag I guess).


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 21, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Considering the stats and achievements can easily be gotten by cheating, and Notch doesn't really seem that keen to change that, I don't see that happening.  I think the stats and achievements are more for your own personal amusement, not so much about bragging(though it will be possible to brag I guess).



Saying that made me think, does INVEdit or any similar program work on Multiplayer?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Saying that made me think, does INVEdit or any similar program work on Multiplayer?



No, because the players inventory is stored on the server, not locally.  But admins/ops can spawn any item they want in multiplayer.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 21, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> No, because the players inventory is stored on the server, not locally.  But admins/ops can spawn any item they want in multiplayer.



Cool ty


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 21, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, Bond Extreme, PM for a time to exchange some gunpowder, iron, and whatever else you want.



Ack! I am so sorry man. I completely forgot. I haven't been on the game for around a bit over a week. 

P.S. If anyone has loads of sugar cane then please let me know


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 21, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Ack! I am so sorry man. I completely forgot. I haven't been on the game for around a bit over a week.
> 
> P.S. If anyone has loads of sugar cane then please let me know



I think I remember seeing heaps in the public farm. Contact tekie about it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the bottom community just sums up the maturity of the people who play minecraft....


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think the bottom community just sums up the maturity of the people who play minecraft....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110321/Capture046.jpg



Or maybe it sums up the maturity of the people on youtube...


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 21, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think the bottom community just sums up the maturity of the people who play minecraft....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110321/Capture046.jpg



The human race is so f***ed for the next generation


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> The human race is so f***ed for the next generation



No arguments here.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 22, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> The human race is so f***ed for the next generation



True, but its going to be one hell of a show 



BondExtreme said:


> P.S. If anyone has loads of sugar cane then please let me know



Take mine, i have no current use for it


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cartograph map time!


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 22, 2011)

Not too much difference from last one (on the surface). A few more roads and the temple change.

Time to make more roads out of the center with more buildings


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 22, 2011)

Assuming tekie has no objections im claiming this land for my final project


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 22, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> Assuming tekie has no objections im claiming this land for my final project
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110322/TPUMinecraftserveroverheadcropped3-21-11.jpg



That is so so far away from spawn that nobody will care.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Not too much difference from last one (on the surface). A few more roads and the temple change.
> 
> Time to make more roads out of the center with more buildings


Well, there's that huge glass window we're digging and the high dive but neither were meant to look awesome on the render.




Phxprovost said:


> Assuming tekie has no objections im claiming this land for my final project
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110322/TPUMinecraftserveroverheadcropped3-21-11.jpg


It's way outside the safe area so go for it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> huge glass window we're digging



Where is this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2011)

You'll find out once it is done.  The hole is 80x60 and unknown how deep (~30 probably or a total of 144,000 blocks to mine).  Its going to take a very long time for the three of us (_KarL_, _Mr_Anderson_, and I to mine).  We're making good progress though.  Once it is cleared, it probably won't take long to build the actual structure inside as long as we got the necessary supplies to do it (obsidian, wood, and glass).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 22, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The hole is 80x60



Well that should show up easily then!  I can't seem to find it however.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey !! I claimed all the land East of my rest area for 1000 blocks and North and south for 500 blocks.
What are you guys doing trespassing on my land?






lol


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Hey !! I claimed all the land East of my rest area for 1000 blocks and North and south for 500 blocks.
> What are you guys doing trespassing on my land?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110322/tresspass.jpg
> 
> lol



Reminds me of GTA. Trespassers will be shot. Survivers will be shot again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well that should show up easily then!  I can't seem to find it however.


Below the water between the Welcome Center and the TPU.  It only shows up on the renderings as glass with torches under it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2011)

I think the zombie collector works:





45 arrows and 42 bones at the time of writing this.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think the zombie collector works:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110324/2011-03-24_14.25.22.jpg
> 
> 45 arrows and 42 bones at the time of writing this.



You mean Skeleton collector. 

Awesome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2011)

I got zombies on the brain.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 24, 2011)

Im currently cooking up 3 double chests full of cobblestone. Will have plenty of slabs for making of roads. Contact me, for stone slabs. Trading gold, iron, lapis lazuli and restone for coal/charcoal. Be quick though Im farming up wood instead for charcoal and it will be all mine. *Evil laugh*

Ingame name: Acemanfromaus

Btw got 10 furnaces working all @ once. Rawr!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2011)

I for sure had 16 going at once before:





I think it was for when I made that long bridge.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just started playing around with this....whats the address?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 25, 2011)

PM me with your minecraft user name so I can put it on the whitelist and I'll send you the address.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone wanna help, I am building a stair way to heaven!  Look for the pit with a single stair case heading toward the sky.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm moving out of my old house.  It is now for sale.  I have tried to highlight what exactly it is in this picture, but if you need clarification, or want more information, send a PM, or post here.  

Price is 10 Diamonds (or equivalent in iron or gold, as per exchange rates that have been posted).  





Also:  I was told by Ford that TP'ing to someone without first asking is bannable?  Can Newtekie please clarify?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, from now on you must ask first before TP'ing to someone else.

Also, I've added a rule about labelling structures.  Label everything you build with a sign at the enterance that tells everyone else who built it and what it is.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone who wants to TP to me does not need to ask, I have no secrets.  I trust nobody will steal my stuff.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Also, I've added a rule about labelling structures.  Label everything you build with a sign at the enterance that tells everyone else who built it and what it is.


Oh dear.  That's easier said then done but...I'll try.

Do community projects (like the collectors/fight clubs) need a name?  Generally speaking, I don't care who finishes as long as it gets done.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh dear.  That's easier said then done but...I'll try.
> 
> Do community projects (like the collectors/fight clubs) need a name?  Generally speaking, I don't care who finishes as long as it gets done.



I'm not worried about community structures and tiny structures like the fight clubs as much as larger projects and peoples houses and such.  Community projects/structures should be labelled with a sign explaining what they are though, not a persons name though.

Most things already have adequte signs, but there is the big cube thing with the yellow wall out east that just came out of no where, and I have no idea who is working on it or the building way down south past the TPU that we found, for example.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not worried about community structures and tiny structures like the fight clubs as much as larger projects and peoples houses and such.  Community projects/structures should be labelled with a sign explaining what they are though, not a persons name though.
> 
> Most things already have adequte signs, but there is the big cube thing with the yellow wall out east that just came out of no where, and I have no idea who is working on it or the building way down south past the TPU that we found, for example.



I think that might be Joe's outpost.  It is labeled.  

Is a sign saying "Caboose's House" enough?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Is a sign saying "Caboose's House" enough?



Yep.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Im currently cooking up 3 double chests full of cobblestone. Will have plenty of slabs for making of roads. Contact me, for stone slabs. Trading gold, iron, lapis lazuli and restone for coal/charcoal. Be quick though Im farming up wood instead for charcoal and it will be all mine. *Evil laugh*
> 
> Ingame name: Acemanfromaus
> 
> Btw got 10 furnaces working all @ once. Rawr!



I would like to purchase raw wood from you.  How much do you have, and what do you want in return?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I need to scout another location for a tree farm with dark brown or white wood.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 26, 2011)

Caboose, where is your new house going to be? 
And why are you moving out? Just curious.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I need to scout another location for a tree farm with dark brown or white wood.



I may have been wrong when I said you can grow white and dark brown wood.  According to the minecraft wiki, only normal brown trees grow from saplings, currently.

However, I'm sure Notch plans to change that, or at least I hope.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 26, 2011)

Well speaking of wood........
It looks as though someone annihilated the entire tree farm! XD
So this is what you can obtain from annihilating the entire farm..
Roughly 6 stacks of raw wood and about 3 and a half stacks of saplings. 
WOW am I loaded with wood now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Well speaking of wood........
> It looks as though someone annihilated the entire tree farm! XD
> So this is what you can obtain from annihilating the entire farm..
> Roughly 6 stacks of raw wood and about 3 and a half stacks of saplings.
> ...



1 word.  

*Refuckingplant.  *

I need to get wood too.  I replant.  You should too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Caboose, where is your new house going to be?
> And why are you moving out? Just curious.



It is next to my old one across the bridge.  If you want a tour talk to me.  It is locked off cause I plan to have a gold statue, among other things.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 26, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 1 word.
> 
> *Refuckingplant.  *
> 
> I need to get wood too.  I replant.  You should too.



I did *refuckingplant* though...... 
I'm one of those guys where I get paranoid if people don't replant or help take care of the server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 1 word.
> 
> *Refuckingplant.  *
> 
> I need to get wood too.  I replant.  You should too.



Don't worry, when Bond first spawned into the map, the first thing he did was comment about how many trees were around and how much he loved trees everywhere.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I may have been wrong when I said you can grow white and dark brown wood.  According to the minecraft wiki, only normal brown trees grow from saplings, currently.
> 
> However, I'm sure Notch plans to change that, or at least I hope.


Well that sucks.  At least I know now that there's no point in picking a location specifically because it is tropical or wintery.  But yeah, that really does suck. 




newtekie1 said:


> Don't worry, when Bond first spawned into the map, the first thing he did was comment about how many trees were around and how much he loved trees everywhere.


And then I proceeded to chop them all down because zombies, spiders, creepers, and skeletons were spawning on them. Unlit trees = bad thing at night. XD


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 27, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Don't worry, when Bond first spawned into the map, the first thing he did was comment about how many trees were around and how much he loved trees everywhere.



Hey now. It's apart of the beautification of the server. 

But yes.. Ford had to chop them all down and not light every single tree in the town.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 27, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> It looks as though someone annihilated the entire tree farm! XD



I've done that a couple of times myself. 
I got about the same amount of wood that you did.

I haven't been on because I hit the wall on my internet and it's slow as dirt.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, so your patience has run out and you're waiting for fiber?  I don't blame you, I blame that hunk of metal orbiting the planet. XD


----------



## Kreij (Mar 27, 2011)

Not so much patience has worn out, but when you get kicked back to approx. 64kbs it tends to put a damper on things. It took me about 4 hours to download TurboTax (114MB).


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 27, 2011)

Who is in charge of the construction for the TPU Logo?
I will be presenting the TPU Minecraft community with something in a few days.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 27, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Who is in charge of the construction for the TPU Logo?
> I will be presenting the TPU Minecraft community with something in a few days.



It was Kreij's project, but I have done 95% of the work.  I got a bit done the other day too!  If you have wool or red dye, I would love the help.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 27, 2011)

Aight cool. My only hint is that it needs to get done soon.  

I will help supply as much wool as I can.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 27, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Aight cool. My only hint is that it needs to get done soon.
> 
> I will help supply as much wool as I can.



I'll get on now, and I'll start marking the "blueprint" for what layers we have done.

EDIT:  Bond get back on bro!





EDIT2:  Updated picture to make it easier to see, also finished a layer.  If you finish a layer please tell me.  I will number layers if I need to.  
EDIT3:  Edited for clarity.  

Also, for those who need a project to work on, I would love to get some help on this.


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have finally tried minecraft out (pirated bad me) runned a server for a while and had alot of fun I'm going to buy minecraft asap and join you guys!

do you guys have an automatic minecart metro? if not I will build one because I love building complicated minecart systems =)


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> I have finally tried minecraft out (pirated bad me) runned a server for a while and had alot of fun I'm going to buy minecraft asap and join you guys!
> 
> do you guys have an automatic minecart metro? if not I will build one because I love building complicated minecart systems =)



We have one, but I believe it is currently being expanded.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 27, 2011)

I have no wood on me atm ( I think Caboose asked?)

Btw does anyone think 1 diamond for 512 stoneblocks is a fair trade? I dont considering the time I put in collecting the cobble and then cooking it. Ill also had to get the charcoal/coal to cook it with too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I have no wood on me atm ( I think Caboose asked?)
> 
> Btw does anyone think 1 diamond for 512 stoneblocks is a fair trade? I dont considering the time I put in collecting the cobble and then cooking it. Ill also had to get the charcoal/coal to cook it with too.



I would do that trade l33tgamer.  Stone, not cobble.  I want 1024 please.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I would do that trade l33tgamer.  Stone, not cobble.  I want 1024 please.



1 diamond block? Or diamond.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> anyone think 1 diamond for 512 stoneblocks is a fair trade?



I dont, though I value processed stone much more then diamonds.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> 1 diamond block? Or diamond.



2 diamonds for 1024 stone.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 2 diamonds for 1024 stone.



Wow, I cant believe u think thats a fair trade. The amount of time relative to the use of diamond is simply not worth it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Wow, I cant believe u think thats a fair trade. The amount of time relative to the use of diamond is simply not worth it



I have >5000 cobble.  I can put it in the oven and in 10 minutes I have 1000 stone.  I think it is a fair trade, seeing as how I can do something like that.  If you don't want my diamonds, fine!

ALSO:  For BondExtreme:  A view of our small beginnings.  Look for a 4x4 piece of red wool tomorrow WAY west in Cartographer.  Also, stay tuned for my surprise.  I'll post a better pic after Tekie posts cartographer.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 28, 2011)

Our lake looks like an animal ^_^


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2011)

anyway tekie could post a high res shot of the map top down?

edit: btw, i got tons of sugarcane and wheat if you want to trade.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2011)

He does that on Mondays.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rhino I could use the wheat.  Please post prices.  What do you want to trade for?


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 28, 2011)

Who ever cleaned up my castle, I thank you.  Let me know if I can farm anything for you.  Or help you with a project.

I personally would love to see a underground log flume network.  Thoughts?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Rhino I could use the wheat.  Please post prices.  What do you want to trade for?



im not sure what to trade for yet. im going to make some cakes for fun and give them out to people as gifts for making me feel so welcome to the new server. after that ill trade for just about anything interesting.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just FYI, the server will be going up and down a lot today there are some major updates that need to be done.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Just FYI, the server will be going up and down a lot today there are some major updates that need to be done.



What do major updates entail?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2011)

oh it went down just now. did you save everything first as i had made my cake finally!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What do major updates entail?



Most of the plug-ins need to be updated to the latest versions.



Easy Rhino said:


> oh it went down just now. did you save everything first as i had made my cake finally!



Yes, the world should save when the server is stopped/started/restarted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2011)

it's strange that you can't upload all of the new files right on the server while it's running. then a simple restart would be all that is required.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Server should be back up and running stable now.



Easy Rhino said:


> it's strange that you can't upload all of the new files right on the server while it's running. then a simple restart would be all that is required.



For some things I that is possible.  Most of the plug-ins can be updated without a server restart being required even, a simple command can be issued that will load the latest updated versions once I replace the proper files.

However, I was rather lazy with keeping things up to day the past couple weeks, so there was a lot to update.  So I wanted to do a total backup of the server before doing the updates, just in case one of the many updates broke something.  The total backup required I take the server offline first.  Then a update of the server management software required the server be taken down once again. And finally, I had to restart the actual machine to install Windows Updates(that was the longest downtime at the very end).


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 28, 2011)

It was me that cleaned up your house BPGT


----------



## Kreij (Mar 28, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Just FYI, the server will be going up and down a lot today there are some major updates that need to be done.



A really stud, ninja, server manager would have brought the server down, blocked the port, updated and restarted the server as needed and when stable re-opened the port, so the users would not experience the server maintenance bounce. 

Just a little good natured ribbing, Newt. You're doing a great job with the server. 
Hopefully I will be able to play again relatively soon. :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2011)

I got my treehouse done:






And yes, that's a drowner around the trunk.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2011)

wow that is a massive tree.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow that is a massive tree.



Yes, it took him TREE days to complete it!

Bahahahahahaha Im so funny


----------



## Kreij (Mar 29, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Yes, it took him TREE days to complete it!



Ban him from the server RIGHT NOW. :shadedshu


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Ban him from the server RIGHT NOW. :shadedshu



As Ari Gold once said.
GET
THE FUCK
OUT!

But srsly that was good no? Got that one from my old High School play in year 8-9 cant remember.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 29, 2011)

We wood be lenient, but tree times now you've been warned about puns that make everyone look like saplings.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> We wood be lenient, but tree times now you've been warned about puns that make everyone look like saplings.



:shadedshu


----------



## Kreij (Mar 29, 2011)

lol


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> We wood be lenient, but tree times now you've been warned about puns that make everyone look like saplings.



Please leaf this thread.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> A really stud, ninja, server manager would have brought the server down, blocked the port, updated and restarted the server as needed and when stable re-opened the port, so the users would not experience the server maintenance bounce.
> 
> Just a little good natured ribbing, Newt. You're doing a great job with the server.
> Hopefully I will be able to play again relatively soon. :/



I was going to do that, but I'm lazy.  As it is, I'm dragging my feet on the cartos.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 29, 2011)

No problem, my friend. I can't play so I am just goofing off in the thread.
Fortunately, I can clean up after myself as it's one of my sections.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 29, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Please leaf this thread.



I wood, but there are members who pine for the old days.When left out they just willow away and die without a second thought from the new people who maple never thought about it. Someone has to take a stand and make them poplar again.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is for all who are curious about BondExtreme's and my new city.

It is very far west.  I'll mark it when the cartographer map comes out.  For now, the safe zone is nearing completion.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I wood, but there are members who pine for the old days.When left out they just willow away and die without a second thought from the new people who maple never thought about it. Someone has to take a stand and make them poplar again.



I shall put a PALM to my face at these rediculous statements. But can you TEAK me to make better puns.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This is for all who are curious about BondExtreme's and my new city.
> 
> It is very far west.  I'll mark it when the cartographer map comes out.  For now, the safe zone is nearing completion.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41381&stc=1&d=1301355442



Wish you could dye stone. Make a yellow brick road from one city to the other


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Wish you could dye stone. Make a yellow brick road from one city to the other



Let's do math.  

My city is at Z coordinates around 2000.  It is more, but I don't wanna give an exactly location.  Assuming I'm at a 0 Y coord (IM NOT!) then we do some stone calcs...  Assuming a 4 wide road, made of dual stone slabs, to get to the TPU logo would take around 16000 stone slabs.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Let's do math.
> 
> My city is at Z coordinates around 2000.  It is more, but I don't wanna give an exactly location.  Assuming I'm at a 0 Y coord (IM NOT!) then we do some stone calcs...  Assuming a 4 wide road, made of dual stone slabs, to get to the TPU logo would take around 16000 stone slabs.  Good luck with that.



Well Ive got 6000 on me


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Well Ive got 6000 on me



Well then if you want to make a road all the way back, be my guest!


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

I got an idea. Build a giant pirate ship 

Gunna need a lot of wood. Heyyyy I can use that flat land near my house. But I guess it would be better in water. :-/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I got an idea. Build a giant pirate ship
> 
> Gunna need a lot of wood. Heyyyy I can use that flat land near my house. But I guess it would be better in water. :-/



Plan it out first.  You should see my mockups of my houses!  I'll take a shot later tonight of it with a phone camera.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Plan it out first.  You should see my mockups of my houses!  I'll take a shot later tonight of it with a phone camera.



Yeah I might find a proper picture on google. This is where dual screens will come in handy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2011)

apparently pvt has been banned and i dont know why. anyway, i found his secret location. pics coming soon. ugh, where does it save screenshots?


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> apparently pvt has been banned



my money is on ford having something to do with it


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> apparently pvt has been banned and i dont know why. anyway, i found his secret location. pics coming soon. ugh, where does it save screenshots?



Secret spot? You mean a glitch?


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> apparently pvt has been banned and i dont know why.



It's being dealt with now. It's stupid tbh


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

The prior issues between him and Ford do not have anything to do with his ban.

PVT was banned because he built an offensive image and a disrespectful message that could be seen in the carto maps.  I'm not posting the maps with that in them, besides the fact that it would be offensive, it also makes the server look bad.

So now the copy of the map that I put on my flash drive to bring home won't work, so I have to download a good copy from the server, which is why the server is currently lagging to shit, and remake the carto maps.  But before I did that, I had to clean up what he made.  So now I've wasted most of my short night cleaning up his mess and remaking carto maps.  That is the biggest reason for the ban.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 29, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The prior issues between him and Ford do not have anything to do with his ban.
> 
> PVT was banned because he built an offensive image and a disrespectful message that could be seen in the carto maps.  I'm not posting the maps with that in them, besides the fact that it would be offensive, it also makes the server look bad.
> 
> So now the copy of the map that I put on my flash drive to bring home won't work, so I have to download a good copy from the server, which is why the server is currently lagging to shit, and remake the carto maps.  But before I did that, I had to clean up what he made.  So now I've wasted most of my short night cleaning up his mess and remaking carto maps.  That is the biggest reason for the ban.



10 bucks says it was a giant male reproductive organ, or something including the male reproductive organ.:shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> apparently pvt has been banned and i dont know why. anyway, i found his secret location. pics coming soon. ugh, where does it save screenshots?


On Windows 7/Vista:
C:\Users\<NAME>\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\screenshots


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 29, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I had to clean up what he made.  So now I've wasted most of my short night cleaning up his mess and remaking carto maps.  That is the biggest reason for the ban.



So then he's not 'mainly' banned because of the offensive image?  J/k ^_^


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Burn the wool, remove the stone. Should take 10 minutes. I coul- oh wait... I'm banned!



Actually, it took about 15, then I had to wait for the grass to grow back, that was the longest part.  Actually the longest part is going to be retransferring the world, or rendering the maps on the server itself but I doubt the Celeron is up to it...

Either way, you violated rule 2.  The message disrespects Ford and not caring about my time disrespects me.  And now instead of appologizing you decide to argue.:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2011)

enough people have complained about the swastika, lets keep it off the forum. i got no idea about minecraft, so if its on the server, someone else has to deal with that.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2011)

now back on topic, i'm vaguely interested in minecraft. convince me as to why i should buy it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> now back on topic, i'm vaguely interested in minecraft. convince me as to why i should buy it.



You should buy it because it comes with cake!(No, seriously, for some reason people made a big deal out of this.)

But really, it is just an overall great fun time waster.

Sometimes it feels a little like work, but once you complete a project and you look at it and can say "I built that" it is just a great feeling.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2011)

lol minecraft drama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> now back on topic, i'm vaguely interested in minecraft. convince me as to why i should buy it.


Because of this guy (Creeper):





They say "hello" in an _explosive_ way. XD


You can play classic (build mode) at www.minecraft.net (lower right corner has the links).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Carto maps, finally!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is the area BondExtreme and I are / were working on.  Area is as safe zone.  Just needs people to add buildings to it and expand!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2011)

so i take it, you build stuff and then creepers come into blow shit/you up?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so i take it, you build stuff and then creepers come into blow shit/you up?



In my case, you build stuff, then get banned.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so i take it, you build stuff and then creepers come into blow shit/you up?



On an established SMP server mobs are no longer a problem, so you mostly mine, then build, and hope that another player doesn't come blow your shit up


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so i take it, you build stuff and then creepers come into blow shit/you up?


Only if you aren't careful.  They only spawn at night or in dark caves but can linger throughout the day.

All mobs have their uses though.  Creepers drop gunpowder when killed (not exploded) for TNT.


I think the server shutdown for updates again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2011)

yea server is down and out. also, so the more we explore the bigger the carto gets? cause i think it is obvious now where i am lolololol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2011)

That's what I said. XD


Edit: It's back up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's what I said. XD



huh?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2011)

It is obvious where you are. XD


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.minecraft4free.com?id=0723298 does anyone know if this is a scam or not?
otherwise I'am 3 clicks away from joining you guys =)

does anyone know a good minecraft cartograph program?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> http://www.minecraft4free.com?id=0723298 does anyone know if this is a scam or not?
> otherwise I'am 3 clicks away from joining you guys =)


All "free" offers are scams.



snuif09 said:


> does anyone know a good minecraft cartograph program?


newtekie1 uses Cartographer.


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All "free" offers are scams.
> 
> 
> newtekie1 uses Cartographer.



yeah I thought so as well.

and cartographer crashes every time I want to use it


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> yeah I thought so as well.
> 
> and cartographer crashes every time I want to use it



With the new map system, the old cartgraph doesn't work.

Someone else picked the project up and has called it Cartograph G.


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 29, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> With the new map system, the old cartgraph doesn't work.
> 
> Someone else picked the project up and has called it Cartograph G.



Thanks allot this one works great =)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 30, 2011)

There should be a ground-level dungeon with grassy stone and a spawner very close to this landmark I made.






It's a hella long trip


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems I'll be back after all.  See you all Friday afternoon.

Until then, made this:





I swear, if someone posts this on 4chan...


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 30, 2011)

Currenting building a massive road to a soon to be completed tree farm.

Currently @ coordinates

z -667.

Tree farm location

z -1500

LONG WAY TO GO


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 30, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Currenting building a massive road to a soon to be completed tree farm.
> 
> Currently @ coordinates
> 
> ...



Same specs as the current road?  4 x 2 stone slabs?  Also, assuming as much, and assuming no hills (HAHAHA) then the best case stone usage would be roughly 6666 stone.  I kid you not (ok the number was 6664...).  Good luck.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks. :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2011)

I got it!  The magic number is 8 air for trees.  They apparently need one tile of air and one tile of leaves before the wood.  I used over 60 bonemeal on 6 trees and none have exceeded a height of 6 for the wood (max mining height).  Also, since raising it to 8, I never got any phantom trees.  It's gonna be so much fun (not) placing all that cobble!  I think there will be in the neighborhood of 500-600 trees without any more excavation.  A minimum height of 4 each means at least 2000 wood per harvest.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

nice temple newt & provost


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 30, 2011)

Would some kind of massive cathedral structure be out of the question? Just for looks of course ^_^


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

don't wreck anyone else's stuff and don't associate it with a particular belief and I think it would be fine.

that being said, i have no say in what is or is not ok


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah. I won't be associating it with any belief. Remember, just for looks


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2011)

wait so i have to scrap my planned temple to the flying spaghetti monster?


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 30, 2011)

Evidently xD lmao!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait so i have to scrap my planned temple to the flying spaghetti monster?



well FSM would be my personal choice....


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ... and don't associate it with a particular belief and I think it would be fine.



I believe in unicorns, norwalls, Tom the Sun-god, Paul the beaver, and Bob the all knowing jack-rabbit. Please don't make any of these things or I'll be offended. Kthnx for you understandingz.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> I believe in unicorns, norwalls, Tom the Sun-god, Paul the beaver, and Bob the all knowing jack-rabbit. Please don't make any of these things or I'll be offended.



lol really though.
I personally don't give beliefs any weight.  however it tends to be the one thing everyone else thinks deserve respect beyond reason.
I was assuming we would want to tread safely as it's TPU.... but me personally,  I would much rather call it out for what it is 



newtekie1 said:


> As long as it isn't worshiping Stan, I'm all for it.



well then... FSM & Jebus it is


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2011)

As long as it isn't worshiping Stan, I'm all for it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait so i have to scrap my planned temple to the flying spaghetti monster?



If we get enough wool we could MAKE the flying spaghetti monster.  He could be hovering above the pyramid!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2011)

oh and FYI, i dont think TPU is actually associated with the minecraft server. so its rules can be different.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2011)

Unfinished new tree farm:






I said it was big, right?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

Holy crap that is big.  How many trees does it hold.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2011)

Haven't taken the time to count.  I hope to find out when I plant all the saplings (start with 1024 or something and find out what I'm left with).  It will grow as more land is leveled.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 31, 2011)

Woahhhhhh hoogeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> As long as it isn't worshiping Stan, I'm all for it.



Ah dangit! Was going to dedicate the cathedral to Diablo.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> As long as it isn't worshiping Stan, I'm all for it.





BondExtreme said:


> Ah dangit! Was going to dedicate the cathedral to Diablo.
> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2120/diablos.jpg



I was going to suggest TheMailman but I don't wanna get banned...


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 31, 2011)

i m keen for this!! add me Funtoss


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 31, 2011)

I just got this game and have been having a lot of fun with it, whitelist me! IGN is blu3flannel.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i m keen for this!! add me Funtoss





blu3flannel said:


> I just got this game and have been having a lot of fun with it, whitelist me! IGN is blu3flannel.


Private message newtekie1 with your Minecraft screen name and he will reply with the address.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2011)

No build zone circled in red:





It covers the entire tree farm and all the area which the tree farm can expand to.  Anything built in that area is subject to removal.



Edit: The largest quadrant just had 212 saplings planted (~1043 wood when all grown).  The other three have glowstone but no blocking cobble yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2011)

balls! i updated my minecraft since it asked me and now i cannot connect to our server!


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 31, 2011)

Same....


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> balls! i updated my minecraft since it asked me and now i cannot connect to our server!



Awesome another weekend of dealing with broken things in the server...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2011)

i should have known better and not updated to the newest version until you gave the go ahead. is there a place to download the older version?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Awesome another weekend of dealing with broken things in the server...



inb4 all plugins break.  

Also, April Fools coming up, Tekie might do some lol plugin, who knows.  
inb4 all water becomes lava.  Oh the lulz that would be had!


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 31, 2011)

anyway got version 1.3?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

bpgt64 said:


> anyway got version 1.3?



I have not opened minecraft in 2 days so yeah I still have the version.  Tell me what stuff you want me to upload and I will do so.  Guess it pays to get banned!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> inb4 all plugins break.



Yep, they all broke.  And of course Bukkit's site has crumbled under the load of everyone rushing to update everything...



bpgt64 said:


> anyway got version 1.3?



Won't matter, I've already taken the server down for the update process.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2011)

newtekie, when you make a carto do you use the command line or do you use some sort of gui? i was thinking that if it is linux based then it should be fairly simple to write a script that makes a carto every hour and then uploads it to a website. that way we can check our progress and such.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> newtekie, when you make a carto do you use the command line or do you use some sort of gui? i was thinking that if it is linux based then it should be fairly simple to write a script that makes a carto every hour and then uploads it to a website. that way we can check our progress and such.



I use a gui to generate the original image.  Then I use photoshop to scale the image down, crop it for the cropped maps, and convert it from PNG to JPEG.  The original PNG file that carto generated for the angled map is ~20MB.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2011)

hrm, do i HAVE to restart the minecraft server after adding someone to the whitelist? seems fail?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, do i HAVE to restart the minecraft server after adding someone to the whitelist? seems fail?



No there is a command to reload the whitelist, which you do have to use every time you update the whitelist(add or remove).  I thought fail too when they first implemented the whitelist feature, then I found the reload command.  The command is /whitelist reload.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2011)

cool. it is too bad cartograph_g didnt run in linux. (i tried it using wine) because then my script would have created and loaded a carto every hour to my website. people could then track the servers progress in a cool way. maybe in a few weeks they will have something. i guess someone like ford or kriej could write something up for windows in the meantime.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2011)

Only if the option exists to remotely interface with the application (like start it with commandline instructions).


Is it still down?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only if the option exists to remotely interface with the application (like start it with commandline instructions).
> 
> 
> Is it still down?



You can run it via commandline, in fact when you use the gui, it excecutes in a command window showing you the command.

Yes, it is still down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only if the option exists to remotely interface with the application (like start it with commandline instructions).



unfortunately it does not. you can use command line but you cant access a server remotely. but you could write something up for newtekie to run locally and then the script would ftp into my server and put on the website. or newtekie could run a webserver (if he doesnt already) and put it there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> unfortunately it does not. you can use command line but you cant access a server remotely. but you could write something up for newtekie to run locally and then the script would ftp into my server and put on the website. or newtekie could run a webserver (if he doesnt already) and put it there.



The real problem comes with the generated images being so huge, and no option to change that.  People hitting the server downloading 20MB pictures all the time, or even uploading the 20MB picture every hour, would kill the bandwidth on the server and make it lag horribly.

Ford's been on trying to play when I've been uploading things from the server, he knows how bad it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2011)

The software can automatically reduce the size.

If you want to PM the commands it sends to what executable, I'll see what I can do--unless someone else wants to volunteer. XD



Would you rather it be a Windows Service or a tray application?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The software can automatically reduce the size.
> 
> If you want to PM the commands it sends to what executable, I'll see what I can do--unless someone else wants to volunteer. XD
> 
> ...



http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1022&t=165779

at the bottom of the first post it shows the 3 commands you can use to render the image. you may have to experiment with it a little. i REALLY wish carto worked in linux because i hate running these things on my main machine.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm making the epicly long road between the tree farm and the spawn city. Please feel free to build along it to give people places to stop or look at. Side's with torches aren't in yet, so please avoid being on it @ night. Over half way there. Still a fair distance to go yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2011)

Once I get the gravel tower done, I'll start working towards you with a bridge.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Once I get the gravel tower done, I'll start working towards you with a bridge.



How will u get it perfectly in line with mine?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2011)

Torch rows are at -191 and -196 so road is -192 to -195.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Already did.  Torch rows are at -191 and -196 so road is -192 to -195.



OHHHHH clever!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, get the server up!


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, get the server up!



Well it didn't take long for that one to develop the obsession. ^_^


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Well it didn't take long for that one to develop the obsession. ^_^



Next we will see him like this...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

haha, so i started my own minecraft server if you guys need a safe place to kill time.

easyrhino.homelinux.com

just paste  your minecraft name here to add to the whitelist


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 1, 2011)

blu3flannel is my name, I'll see you there (after I watch the Mentalist)!


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

Acemanfromaus Ill come and have a look

EDIT: When I get home


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> haha, so i started my own minecraft server



Oh my.. The obsession took a harder toll than I thought in such a short period of time. 
This is a serious case. xD


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good news and bad news time ladies and gents.

First the good news: I got the server back up! Yay!


Now the bad news: The old map is completely incompatible with the new 1.4 beta.  No matter what I tried to do the server would just crash, finally I removed the world folder and let the server generate a new world, and the server fired right up.  I dropped the old world folder in and the server wouldn't start again.  I tried restoring to every backup I had, even back to pre-1.3 and let the world reconvert to the new map style.  The world would convert, then the server would crash.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

we need to find the server files for the previous version and then we can all revert back to that proper client.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i would think notch will fix that, in the meantime run one that still works?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's make a new world.  From scratch then.  Should be interesting.

EDIT:  My guess as to why the server is crashing:  Lockette.  We have locked chests, try to convert map, Minecraft gets confused, breaks.  You agree?  Do you have the new lockette plugin installed?  No?  Well there's your problem!


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 1, 2011)

Tekie, a good chance is that it has to do with a certain bug in McMyAdmin. It happened to my server about a month ago. I started the server back up and it would not start up and there was no good reason for it not to. Found out from an administrator of the project that it is a bug with the program but it's not a common one so your server may have just randomly got the 'bug'. If so, there is nothing you can do about the issue.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Let's make a new world.  From scratch then.  Should be interesting.
> 
> EDIT:  My guess as to why the server is crashing:  Lockette.  We have locked chests, try to convert map, Minecraft gets confused, breaks.  You agree?  Do you have the new lockette plugin installed?  No?  Well there's your problem!



Yeah, lockette is up to date.  I even restored to a backup from before lockette was installed, no good.

I just want to cry, literally.  I'm too tired to keep working on it, I've been working on the server since 2PM this afternoon, I'm going to bed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, lockette is up to date.  I even restored to a backup from before lockette was installed, no good.
> 
> I just want to cry, literally.  I'm too tired to keep working on it, I've been working on the server since 2PM this afternoon, I'm going to bed.



Give us a new world to mess with and call it a day.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Give us a new world to mess with and call it a day.



No. No. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> No. No. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Dude just deal with it for one day.  Will be interesting to see what we can accomplish in a day in way of a safe area, at the very least.

EDIT:  

RHINO.  Add me to the whitelist.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm on Rhino's server all by my lonesome, anyone care to join? 
Edit: HELP! I'm standing atop a tree with 15 monsters under me!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I'm on Rhino's server all by my lonesome, anyone care to join?



If he whitelists me.  Also, maybe we should make Rhino's server lava survival?  Would be fun to have a second gametype.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

pvt is added. anyone else who wants to join just let me know your minecraft name


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> pvt is added. anyone else who wants to join just let me know your minecraft name



Is this a permanent server?

Add me.

Acemanfromaus


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

aceman, i added you. i saw you join but then you left right away. i can make the server permanent but since they dont have a carto program for linux yet it wont be as cool.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> aceman, i added you. i saw you join but then you left right away. i can make the server permanent but since they dont have a carto program for linux yet it wont be as cool.



So we cant see it from the air like Tekie did?

Yeah Im DLing atm slow net, wouldnt connect


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> So we cant see it from the air like Tekie did?
> 
> Yeah Im DLing atm slow net, wouldnt connect



for now. im not sure how hard it would be for someone to take the carto program and make it work with linux...


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 1, 2011)

Add meh 
BondExtreme


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Add meh
> BondExtreme



done

edit: server will be up fulltime if people need their fix while newteckie tries to sort out problems from the upgrade.

apparently some guy wrote a carto program for linux for minecraft so im gonna give that a shot. also, i added a bunch of people to the whitelist but i may have missed a few. just PM me your username. here is the server info

easyrhino.homelinux.com

and here is a shot from my house!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry for the double post but this is very exciting. i got a carto to work in linux and i am making a script to have it update every hour. they will be isometric renders. you can view the latest one (i will eventually have a site that shows older ones as well) at the website

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 1, 2011)

You can see my and Rhino's houses on there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2011)

WTF!?!  So I'm walking around and find a chest:






I thought, "someone must have been here before me."  I didn't see any locks on it so I tried to open it and was greeted with this:





I clicked on "Go to store" and they want $3 to open the chest! WTF!?!

Oh, yeah, and the chest is completely indestructible (doesn't even start showing the cracks).


----------



## Meow9000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ford needs to check the calender. Also put $10000 in the basket and press "purchase"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2011)

The odds of someone finding that chest today was pretty slim (note the coords).


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> WTF!?!  So I'm walking around and find a chest:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110401/2011-04-01_05.14.41_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



It is an April Fools chest put in the game by Notch.

Speaking of April Fools...APRIL FOOLS...the old map is just fine, it is back up and running!


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> WTF!?!  So I'm walking around and find a chest:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110401/2011-04-01_05.14.41_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Marketing campaign


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> it is an april fools chest put in the game by notch.
> 
> Speaking of april fools...april fools...the old map is just fine, it is back up and running!:d



oh you bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meow9000 (Apr 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Speaking of April Fools...APRIL FOOLS...the old map is just fine, it is back up and running!



I caught onto it right away. Can't fool me Tek, can't fool me !


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Speaking of April Fools...APRIL FOOLS...the old map is just fine, it is back up and running!



Ohhhhh..... You... you.. you....  You got me..

I think Tekie deserves to be played with now. Am I right people?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Ohhhhh..... You... you.. you....  You got me..
> 
> I think Tekie deserves to be played with now. Am I right people?



I should have let it go over the weekend, but I didn't want people spending huge amounts of time building cool stuff in the new map only to loose it all when I switched back.

But just as a preview, I _might_ add a second new map later on down the road that we can play on by joining a "different" server.  Maybe that one will have PvP and have slightly more restrictive building rules about large structures.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I should have let it go over the weekend, but I didn't want people spending huge amounts of time building cool stuff in the new map only to loose it all when I switched back.
> 
> But just as a preview, I _might_ add a second new map later on down the road that we can play on by joining a "different" server.  Maybe that one will have PvP and have slightly more restrictive building rules about large structures.



I want more of a survival server.  Like lava flows into the map and it is build to survive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I want more of a survival server.  Like lava flows into the map and it is build to survive.



i can make that happen on my server but im still fiddling around with scripts. the carto generator works great so now i just need to fancy up the website.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i can make that happen on my server but im still fiddling around with scripts. the carto generator works great so now i just need to fancy up the website.



Ok sounds good.  I thought the picture would be good if it autoresized to fit the browser, and then you could click it and it zoom in.  Did you add me to the whitelist?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok sounds good.  I thought the picture would be good if it autoresized to fit the browser, and then you could click it and it zoom in.  Did you add me to the whitelist?



yes i did. i need to brush up on my html!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

Use this:

http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/staticmaps/

Use the plugin on the image, so we can zoom as much as we want.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Use this:
> 
> http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/staticmaps/
> 
> Use the plugin on the image, so we can zoom as much as we want.



hrm...i have to install that api in apache?


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm. Is the server down?
'Failed to login: Bad login'

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2011)

my server is running bukkit and the lockette plugin now. script is finished to constantly refresh carto every hour on the website. digi may be able to help me put together a webpage that showcases all of the cartos over time.

edit: stats are now active for my server. you can currently see them at the website.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2011)

The tree farm is up to 515 trees.  There's 5 torches and more than 20 glowstone per tree so there's well over 2500 torches and 10,000 glowstone.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 2, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The tree farm is up to 515 trees.  There's 5 torches and more than 20 glowstone per tree so there's well over 2500 torches and 10,000 glowstone.



*Faints*


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The tree farm *forest* is up to 515 trees



Fixed


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 2, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Fixed



*Insert pun here*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2011)

The Great Tree Forest (thanks Kreij ) is more or less done:





And no, that isn't all of it.  The draw distance cuts off the far reaches of it.  The Great Tree Forest Lodge is situated in the center where there's a gap in the lattices.

As is the Sun Dog Gravel Tower (8x8x60):




It holds 960 gravel--inserted at the top and mined from the bottom.  Gravel towers are meant to be an efficient way to get flint from gravel.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice, Ford. That thing is HUGE !!! lol

Okay, now make one that is about 5 trees wide and about 200 trees long with dirt walls on both sides. 
Don't add any lights, and dare people to run through it at night.
You can call it, "The Gauntlet"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Nice, Ford. That thing is HUGE !!! lol
> 
> Okay, now make one that is about 5 trees wide and about 200 trees long with dirt walls on both sides.
> Don't add any lights, and dare people to run through it at night.
> You can call it, "The Gauntlet"


200 trees long would be 1201--that's about twice as long as your "bridge to nowhere."


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2011)

What's your point? 

Actually, if you planted a tree every 3rd block, it would only be 600 long (still quite a distance, though).
This does work without lights as I did it in one of my SP games.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 3, 2011)

*Attention!*

I need to ask if everyone could start finishing up their current projects including the TPU logo. 

I will give further information in a few days. No questions please.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 3, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> *Attention!*
> 
> I need to ask if everyone could start finishing up their current projects including the TPU logo.
> 
> I will give further information in a few days. No questions please.



question. why are we not allowed to ask questions?


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> question. why are we not allowed to ask questions?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 3, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> *Attention!*
> 
> I need to ask if everyone could start finishing up their current projects including the TPU logo.
> 
> I will give further information in a few days. No questions please.



Nobody works on that but me.  I only work on it when I have wool.  I have no wool.  That is all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2011)

There's like 15x64 stacks of white wool in the donation chest.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 3, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's like 15x64 stacks of white wool in the donation chest.



O
M
G.  

I can finally get the thing possibly half done.  I don't have the will to work on it now, maybe later.  I need red dye now!  Go, bring me red dye!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, by the way, I saw a pink sheep.  Apparently, they are very rare.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 3, 2011)

I found 3 wolves on Rhino's server earlier. Unfortunately I had no bones to give them. But, Rhino accidentally hit one and they went crazy. Haven't seen any since.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 3, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Nobody works on that but me.  I only work on it when I have wool.  I have no wool.  That is all.



I will still try to help out. Point is, it needs to get done


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 3, 2011)

Rhino, digibucc and I finished our little project tonight. 







We'll do stuff with lava and redstone later down the road but this is what we have right now.
The dimensions of the basin are 32x20x6.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 3, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> I found 3 wolves on Rhino's server earlier. Unfortunately I had no bones to give them. But, Rhino accidentally hit one and they went crazy. Haven't seen any since.



yea we had to scramble cause those things are fast! i disconnected our of panic lol!



blu3flannel said:


> Rhino, digibucc and I finished our little project tonight.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110403/2011-04-03_00.12.20.png
> 
> ...



it is awesome. cant wait to come up with something mechanical using redstone.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 3, 2011)

For some reason Rhino's server is down, I was in the middle of staking a huge amount of epic territory.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, I've been collecting red flowers whenever I've seen them for you Caboose, I'll drop them somewhere for yo uthe next time I'm on.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 3, 2011)

Are there any plans for a build server? What i love in this game the most of all is building and there aren't many good servers that use beta instead of classic version for that. And they are often too complicated to start. I just want to get to the server and build insane structures.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Oh, I've been collecting red flowers whenever I've seen them for you Caboose, I'll drop them somewhere for yo uthe next time I'm on.



Donation center is fine.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Are there any plans for a build server? What i love in this game the most of all is building and there aren't many good servers that use beta instead of classic version for that. And they are often too complicated to start. I just want to get to the server and build insane structures.



Yeah, I posted awhile back in this thread that I feel the day/night cycles and the monsters really don't add anything interesting to the game and are just a nuisance.
IMO the goal is to build, not survive just because the game insists upon it for no reason at all.
But some people enjoy it so I am not knocking it (too much). 

I think that natural disasters would be much more appropriate than monsters.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 3, 2011)

I want natural disasters so so bad.  Like lightening when it rains, so it makes fires, blizzards freeze water, meteors fall from sky, etc.  The day night cycle is fine with me too.  Monsters make the game fun IMO.  If you want to build, play infdev.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Caboose! I'm am really glad you enjoy the game. I do too. I just can't help question it.
I guess that my analytical nature (coders can be so stuffy sometimes  )

Monsters are a GREAT idea. But the monsters should affect the creations, not the creator.
A large stone-eating mole? Termites to eat wood structures? etc.

IMO, the game is about the world you create, not about the players. Let the monsters wreak havoc on the world (along with disasters like tornadoes, earthquakes, fires, etc.), not on the players. They should be trying to build to prevent total catastrophe in the event of monsters or disasters.

Dying in games is always due to some kind of conflict.
In FPS's and RTS's it's an opposing force, in RPGs it's a hatred of you race or something similar.
In Minecraft, there is no reason whatsoever for things to kill you. It's just random attacks and killing.

I really, really hope that in future versions of MC that notch takes things to a new level and adds some goals or at least some reasons why there are monsters. Like ... uh ... where do the zombies come from since there are no other NPCs in the world. lol

In any event, I bought MC and it was money well spent as I really enjoy the building of outrageous structures that defy the laws of physics, and I thoroughly enjoy the merciless chat that goes on between the TPU players. I'll be back as soon as I get a few GBs back on my internet connection cap.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Are there any plans for a build server? What i love in this game the most of all is building and there aren't many good servers that use beta instead of classic version for that. And they are often too complicated to start. I just want to get to the server and build insane structures.



The reason you don't see a lot of beta build servers is because beta doesn't really add a lot to the building aspect.  If all you want to do is build, then a classic server fills that need just fine.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 3, 2011)

Kreij said:


> IMO, the game is about the world you create, not about the players. Let the monsters wreak havoc on the world (along with disasters like tornadoes, earthquakes, fires, etc.), not on the players. They should be trying to build to prevent total catastrophe in the event of monsters or disasters.



YES.  YES I WANT THIS.  NOTCH NEEDS TO ADD THIS.  

For srs, it would make the game amazing.  You would have to design bunkers and stuff, redstone traps, make spikes out of iron, etc.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 3, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> YES.  YES I WANT THIS.  NOTCH NEEDS TO ADD THIS.
> 
> For srs, it would make the game amazing.  You would have to design bunkers and stuff, redstone traps, make spikes out of iron, etc.



You will have to build underground!


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 3, 2011)

Classic is rubbish because i have no intention to play a game in a 10x5cm rectangle inside browser.
Where beta client can run in full screen. That's the one, only and the biggest reason why.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2011)

so do all you Mine Crafters use these as you play?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/...Fools_homepage_Featured_11&cpg=cj&ref=&CJURL=


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2011)

View the source of the HTML page Classic is on, save it, remove everything that isn't part of the java applet (<applet></applet>) and modify its height and width (width="854" height="480") to whatever you want then bam, it takes up most of your screen.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 4, 2011)

Well i found that Blocktopia offers a beta build server so i'll just be there instead if there is no interest here...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 4, 2011)

hey pvt, the temple is finished if you want to start the spaghetti monster above it. here is a view of the inside of the temple so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm waiting for grass to grow...again.  A shame the grass ladder will show up on the cartos.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 4, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey pvt, the temple is finished if you want to start the spaghetti monster above it. here is a view of the inside of the temple so far.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110404/2011-04-04_03.45.58.png



Sounds good lol.  We need a plan for the monster though!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 4, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> You will have to build underground!



No, the eathquakes will get you.
Build in the sky !!
No, the tornadoes and hurricanes will get you,
Build in the water !
No, the tsunamis will get you.
Where should I build then?
Who knows, but is that volcano erupting? RUN !!!

Moar Physics = pure awesomesauce.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2011)

I noticed a lot of lag when water starts and stops flowing.  I think if the're going to do more physics, they got to streamline the physics that are already there.


The grass ladder won't show up on the cartos because it already made the journey over water and into the ground (removed it).  Now the race is on (like watching a snail race, mind you) to reach the bottom where it will spread like a wildfire.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Watching grass grow, the game of the future!

Serously, how many people thought that we would actually be playing a game where you watch grass grow?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2011)

After about 10 hours, the grass has finally landed.  Now it's just a matter of working in the area so it continues to expand (grass only grows when the chunk is loaded by a player).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 4, 2011)

i installed "autoreplace" which is a quickbelt feature. if you run out of an item in your belt and you have more in the inventory it automatically populates that spot in your belt. makes building much faster.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm implementing a new rule.  New members of the server must also be a TPU member, and have a minimum post count of 25.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 4, 2011)

GAH ... That counts me out.  Oh wait, no it doesn't. My bad. 

Patiently waiting for more bandwidth. I wanna play again. 

@Newt : I so held back from editing your post to read 25,000 posts. rofl.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 4, 2011)

Kreij said:


> No, the eathquakes will get you.
> Build in the sky !!
> No, the tornadoes and hurricanes will get you,
> Build in the water !
> ...



That would make the game crap. you will finish building after hours and hours of work only to have it all destroyed. Not really a good idea.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kreij said:


> No, the eathquakes will get you.
> Build in the sky !!
> No, the tornadoes and hurricanes will get you,
> Build in the water !
> ...



I really want this.  You don't know how bad.  I want the game to be survival extreme.  I mean at night, MANY more monsters, things that shoot fireballs in the real minecraft world (not just the Nether).  I do think tsunamis would be neat, but too much lag to actually do imo.  Volcanoes in the world would be neat to see.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I really want this.  You don't know how bad.  I want the game to be survival extreme.  I mean at night, MANY more monsters, things that shoot fireballs in the real minecraft world (not just the Nether).  I do think tsunamis would be neat, but too much lag to actually do imo.  Volcanoes in the world would be neat to see.



Right now, I just want them to make things collapse if they aren't properly supported.  Then they can get working on things like natural disasters.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 5, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Right now, I just want them to make things collapse if they aren't properly supported.  Then they can get working on things like natural disasters.



The pyramid would collapse.  
The whole "TPU" would collapse. 
Do we factor in weight of the obsidian?  If so, the trade center would collapse.  

Problem is, this would break so many things in Minecraft Notch would have to add a checkbox to have "u mad physics mode."  And it would have to be disabled by default.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> "u mad physics mode."



that comment just made my night. physics problem?


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 5, 2011)

I would stop playing and ask for a refund if they implemented all the bullshit awesome stuff you guys just said.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2011)

pvt, there may not be a natural disaster mod yet, but there is a disaster mod called airstrike. it calls down a barrage of tnt on the world.

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/fun-airstrike-v1-0-raining-tnt-creperssss-permissions-493.7013/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> pvt, there may not be a natural disaster mod yet, but there is a disaster mod called airstrike. it calls down a barrage of tnt on the world.
> 
> http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/fun-airstrike-v1-0-raining-tnt-creperssss-permissions-493.7013/



Maybe we should have a day each month on your server where this happens, and we all have to build defenses for such a disaster.  That would be good fun.  Then the TNT hits and we all rage quit cause we lost our homes and everything in them.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 5, 2011)

I am seriously thinking of building and dedicating a temple/cathedral to Diablo. 
And Diablo from the gaming series to be more specific. 
Let me know if it's ok Tekie


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 5, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> I am seriously thinking of building and dedicating a temple/cathedral to Diablo.
> And Diablo from the gaming series to be more specific.
> Let me know if it's ok Tekie



The devil is associated with evil.  
Nazis are associated with evil.  

NO IT IS NOT OK.  I hope you know I'm kidding.

EDIT:

Also:


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's my big gay mansion:


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Sounds gay. LMAO 

Now is that on your server or the TPU MC server?


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino's server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2011)

you built your mansion tower HIGHER than the big tower on the temple of the spaghetti monster! his tentacle wrath shall wreak havoc upon your loins!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2011)

The tower really isn't part of the house, I just connected my house to it. I have a pool with a water slide in the backyard too lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2011)

I got me a pack of wolves!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got me a pack of wolves!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110405/wolf_pack.jpg



Where did you find those?  I haven't found one yet in the server!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2011)

They spawned on the grass in the room.  I think they spawn anywhere friendly mobs spawn but they are less frequent.  They maybe spawn once every 3-4 hours real-time.  I'm up to 10 now.


The key is that you gotta have bones, lots of them.  Sometimes it takes 1, sometimes it takes 5.  The skeleton collector just got really useful all of a sudden. XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like I'll be spending some time in that room, because all I want is a pack of wolfs!

Now I wonder if you disconnect, if the wolves will still be there sitting waiting for your to come back, or do they disappear until you come back? Answer: They sit there and wait for you to come back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, they'll still be there.  Anderson's wolf was still sitting where he left it.  You can probably still see my 10 wolves sitting by that compass in the ground.

It doesn't have to be that room, just make sure there's grass around during the day.  If it is at night, it needs to be lit.  You'd think the best place to find wolves would be the new tree farm (forest).  It's lit, it's grass, and it's massive.  I actually never saw one there though.  I only saw one, once, in the hills to the side of the farm.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolves spawn in Tiaga biomes, and very very rarely anywhere else, IIRC, so you might have gotten lucky with your placement of the underground cabin in that it is under ice in a Tiaga biome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2011)

i had a wolf and followed me around. but then he jumped into lava and died 

edit: do not update your client!! the server is staying at the stable 1.4 until i find a reason to upgrade.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i had a wolf and followed me around. but then he jumped into lava and died
> 
> edit: do not update your client!! the server is staying at the stable 1.4 until i find a reason to upgrade.



The 1.4_1 update only removes the April Fools crate.  1.4_1 clients will work with 1.4 servers.


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh those damn april fool's crates. I was lost and in a higher elevated area. I had no idea where I was. Then I spotted to boxes with light around them below. I thought to myself that perhaps getting lost was worth it. I was wrong.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Last Catograph Post*

Ok, here are the cartograph maps for the server.  This will be the last post containing these maps, because I've now automated the process, they should be updated automatically in this post 3 times a week(Monday/Wednesday/Friday):

ftp://newtekie1.servebeer.com/TPUminecraftserverisometric_resized.jpg

ftp://newtekie1.servebeer.com/TPUminecraftserveroverhead_resized.jpg

Due to their file size, they are no long hosted on tpu, and take longer to download.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 5, 2011)

@Easy Rhino : What are the rules on your server?
Add me to the whitelist so I can take a peek ... TPU_Kreij


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 5, 2011)

oh nice, Tekie! I really like the first map. A lot more detail!


----------



## digibucc (Apr 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Easy Rhino : What are the rules on your server?
> Add me to the whitelist so I can take a peek ... TPU_Kreij



rules are simple.. no grief, no douche.  give people space to do their thing and build what you want.  
 we're making a temple to the FSM ...well rhino makes it, i help with supplies.

Rhino does ask that you connect whatever large structures you make to the road.

other than that, it's pretty free reign,


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> we're making a temple to the FSM



Fiji School of Medicine? That novel. 
Thanks, Digi.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Easy Rhino : What are the rules on your server?
> Add me to the whitelist so I can take a peek ... TPU_Kreij



done. just dont be a douchebag. but i suspect that wont be an issue with you


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2011)

I might be a Douchenozzle though (if I every figure out how one becomes that). 

My connections sucks bad at times, so if I log in and don't reply to chat it's the lag, not me being a douche<insert noun>


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2011)

Well that was an exercise in futility. About 2 Minutes to see chat responses. lol
Have a 20Mb connection at work, but I don't want to sit there in the evening. :/


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Well that was an exercise in futility. About 2 Minutes to see chat responses. lol
> Have a 20Mb connection at work, but I don't want to sit there in the evening. :/



How far away are you from your work? (distance)


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

What is the IP address of the server?


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> What is the IP address of the server?



Minimum of 25 posts before u can join (that was the rule wasn't it). We just dont know if ur here to ruin our server, which in itself is pathetic.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been a member since 05.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> I've been a member since 05.



And only 6 posts since then? And the join date on ur profile is Dec 2010


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

6 posts on this account. I don't feel the need to post things when I have nothing to contribute, or if the topic has been bashed to death/someone already gave someone the answer.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> 6 posts on this account. I don't feel the need to post things when I have nothing to contribute, or if the topic has been bashed to death/someone already gave someone the answer.



Whats ur other account name?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

bikr692002/CJ_Staal


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> bikr692002/CJ_Staal



Both accounts banned. I don't trust you, but that is for Newtekie to decide once he has got more details on your bans.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

I asked for Cj_Staal to be banned because I wanted to use bikr692002 but they never unbanned that one. Believe me, I'm not a troll. There was some old vendettas against wazzledoozle and poge and I but that was long ago. I use to fight a lot under the bikr name but not under the Cj_staal name.


EDIT: If newTekie wants, he can AIM me at CjxStaal


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

Well the fact you came out blatantly and asked for the IP address for the server raises alarm bells as you obviously haven't even read the first post.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

How does that raise alarm bells?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> How does that raise alarm bells?



Let's just review.  

You had an account in 2005.  
You then got another account.  This is a violation of the TPU rules.  Both got banned.  
You then got ANOTHER account.  *This is again, a VIOLATION OF THE TPU RULES.  *
*
YOU ARE GOING TO GET BANNED AGAIN!*

In other news, nice wolf pack ford.  What type of biome do they spawn in exactly?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

PvtCaboose, I had my second account banned to my asking, to get the bikr account back.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> How does that raise alarm bells?



I dunno I just don't trust people who come out of nowhere with a very low post count with 2 banned accounts. It's like you're here for revenge.

MY SPIDER SENSE IS TINGLING.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2011)

Guys, relax. CStaal's previous accounts were not banned due to malicious behavior or anything like that.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Erocker.


EDIT: Besides, why would I wait 4 or 5 years for revenge? That's just..... mafia-esque


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Guys, relax. CStaal's previous accounts were not banned due to malicious behavior or anything like that.



Well then. All my posts about CStaal are now Null and Void.

Apologies.

I hope you can understand my distrust.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

It's alright, I have aspergers as well. In my mind it's always going on technically and logically, and logic would dictate a distrust of someone who had a past of that.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> It's alright, I have aspergers as well. In my mind it's always going on technically and logically, and logic would dictate a distrust of someone who had a past of that.



Holy s*** I found someone who thinks like me.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

haha, I have a friend who works in government subcontracting for research & development of computer and security applications who has aspergers as well.


EDIT:Anyways, can someone please PM me the information to the server and add me to the whitelist so I may join and build with thee?


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> haha, I have a friend who works in government subcontracting for research & development of computer and security applications who has aspergers as well.
> 
> 
> EDIT:Anyways, can someone please PM me the information to the server and add me to the whitelist so I may join and build with thee?



Send a PM to newtekie1 the creator of this thread and he'll add you to our main build server. Easyrhino also has a seperate one going also.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Send a PM to newtekie1 the creator of this thread and he'll add you to our main build server. Easyrhino also has a seperate one going also.



my Minecraft account is CjStaal, not CStaal


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

CStaal said:


> my Minecraft account is CjStaal, not CStaal



SEND newtekie1 a private message.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Ok, here are the cartograph maps for the server.  This will be the last post containing these maps, because I've now automated the process, they should be updated automatically in this post 3 times a week(Monday/Wednesday/Friday):
> 
> ftp://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/TPUminecraftserverisometric_resized.jpg
> 
> ...


That might be making the server unplayable.  There's really bag lag issues right now. 


Edit: Can't mine obsidian (doesn't drop a block; mined block respawns).


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That might be making the server unplayable.  There's really bag lag issues right now.
> 
> 
> Edit: Can't mine obsidian (doesn't drop a block).



I can even access those Maps :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That might be making the server unplayable.  There's really bag lag issues right now.
> 
> 
> Edit: Can't mine obsidian (doesn't drop a block).



They might be, I'll look into relocating them.



l33tGaMeR said:


> I can even access those Maps :/



The speed limit on them is extremely low.  I suggest, if you want them, use a ftp client such as filezilla to download them because it will take awhile.  Until I can find a host that will accept 3-5MB images this will have to do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe ask Wizzard if he could host them?  If he's got unlimited bandwidth, he might not care as long as it is only one or two files.


Edit: The lag is fixed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Maybe ask Wizzard if he could host them?  If he's got unlimited bandwidth, he might not care as long as it is only one or two files.
> 
> 
> Edit: The lag is fixed.



I can host them on my other connection, it is just more of a pain to automate the updates.  I'll look into it.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 6, 2011)

We need some more people on Easy Rhino's server (not to drag people away from newtekie's but some more people could at least come build a house on it or something)!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 6, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> We need some more people on Easy Rhino's server (not to drag people away from newtekie's but some more people could at least come build a house on it or something)!



Did the server just crash? I broke a box full of rare stuff JUST as I timed out, and am currently getting the end of stream error. I hope I don't lose that stuff


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Did the server just crash? I broke a box full of rare stuff JUST as I timed out, and am currently getting the end of stream error. I hope I don't lose that stuff



back up. some strange input stream error.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I can host them on my other connection, it is just more of a pain to automate the updates.  I'll look into it.


I can make a commandline FTP client if you want me to.  I already got most of the required code done from a previous project.




blu3flannel said:


> We need some more people on Easy Rhino's server (not to drag people away from newtekie's but some more people could at least come build a house on it or something)!


Maybe when I run out of stuff to do in tekie's server.  That will be a long time though as I'm still back-logged on projects.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Did the server just crash? I broke a box full of rare stuff JUST as I timed out, and am currently getting the end of stream error. I hope I don't lose that stuff



Did you get my gift Joe?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did you get my gift Joe?



The diamonds? Yeah, I've been using a pick made out of them for a while now. Thanks. But, I moved out of that underground area to a house down a bit from your cactus place. I'll still be mining down there though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> The diamonds? Yeah, I've been using a pick made out of them for a while now. Thanks. But, I moved out of that underground area to a house down a bit from your cactus place. I'll still be mining down there though.



Outstanding, hopefully I'll get the drive to come on this weekend.  Till then I'm trying to design the spaghetti monster...  on paper.  It is tedious, it is going to take a lot of work, and if I want to do it in a 80x60x60 box, over 100000+ blocks, hollow.  I think Rhino might want to make it smaller.  If we scale it down it become exponentially less work, so I might do it half that, or even a quarter.  Problem is I don't know how big the temple is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Outstanding, hopefully I'll get the drive to come on this weekend.  Till then I'm trying to design the spaghetti monster...  on paper.  It is tedious, it is going to take a lot of work, and if I want to do it in a 80x60x60 box, over 100000+ blocks, hollow.  I think Rhino might want to make it smaller.  If we scale it down it become exponentially less work, so I might do it half that, or even a quarter.  Problem is I don't know how big the temple is.



well jump on the server some time and see the temple for yourself. it doesnt have to be huge but i definitely want people to see it. 

currently we are working on the big dig. tunneling under the water with a glass ceiling exposing the water above across a massive body of water. it is tedious. we tried some tnt. there were casualties


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2011)

The cabin is more or less done:

Exterior






Interior - Main Entrance/Atrium





Interior - Main Entrance/Atrium - View from the Top





Interior - Top Floor





Interior - One of Eight Unfurnished Rooms:


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> How far away are you from your work? (distance)



Approximately 15 miles (24 kilometers) one-way.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> well jump on the server some time and see the temple for yourself. it doesnt have to be huge but i definitely want people to see it.
> 
> currently we are working on the big dig. tunneling under the water with a glass ceiling exposing the water above across a massive body of water. it is tedious. we tried some tnt. there were casualties



I did it for the greater good


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

You generally don't want to use TNT under water.  If the tunnel floods you make the situation MUCH worse.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> currently we are working on the big dig. tunneling under the water with a glass ceiling exposing the water above across a massive body of water. it is tedious. *we tried some tnt. there were casualties*





CStaal said:


> *I did it for the greater good *



ROFL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You generally don't want to use TNT under water.  If the tunnel floods you make the situation MUCH worse.



nah we had it under control. we built ourselves a solid foundation around the water and exploded 2 bricks of it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> ROFL


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 6, 2011)

^ Nerds!


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2011)

Bond... Extreme Bond.






That stuff would be extrememly useful in Minecraft.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 6, 2011)

^ Yeah. Ford would need that for his bunny outfit. I see it always tearing. XD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Bond... Extreme Bond.
> 
> http://www.asseenontvvideo.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/mighty_mendit.jpg
> 
> That stuff would be extrememly useful in Minecraft.







I'm so clever.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 6, 2011)

You made Billy sad! Stop making fun of him ^__^


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Approximately 15 miles (24 kilometers) one-way.



Get a 24KM long Ethernet cable and connect to ur works internet


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Get a 24KM long Ethernet cable and connect to ur works internet



You funny man!  

My Brother-in-law is about 1 mile away and could have the same connection.
I could run a fiber link to his house, the only problem being crossing other people's land. lol
Looks like it's midnight, ninja, cable burying for me !!! 

They were supposed to get fiber to our house this spring. That got delayed.
Maybe this fall. Maybe next spring. Who knows.

All I know is that we live on 15 acres in an Oak forest on about 1200 feet of river frontage.
I just built a giant shed (garage) with a 40' bunker underneath and we just put in a big swimming pool.
I am not willing to move to get better webz.
So ... TPU party at Kreij's place !!! (No webz for the party but I'll buy the beer)


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I just built a giant shed (garage) with a 40' bunker underneath and we just put in a big swimming pool.



It sounds like you already are playing Minecraft.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL .. RL Minecraft. Never thought of it that way.

I'll even pull everything out of my shop and set it up for a big LAN party. W00t !!!


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

Kreij said:


> LOL .. RL Minecraft. Never thought of it that way.
> 
> I'll even pull everything out of my shop and set it up for a big LAN party. W00t !!!



Oh man I'd come but it would cost to much to fly there. Plus jet lag, plus I dislike the way you americans drive


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Oh man I'd come but it would cost to much to fly there. Plus jet lag, plus I dislike the way you americans drive



Don't worry. I'm sure the host wouldn't mind paying your plane ticket.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 7, 2011)

Rhino's server is down again! Joe and I were making a tree farm!


----------



## TotallyAwesomeComput (Apr 7, 2011)

hi guys, apparently asking this question is taboo at TPU. anyway, this game really taxes my e8400 and gtx560. do you think upgrading to duel 590s would help?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Rhino's server is down again! Joe and I were making a tree farm!



up!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 7, 2011)

TotallyAwesomeComput said:


> hi guys, apparently asking this question is taboo at TPU. anyway, this game really taxes my e8400 and gtx560. do you think upgrading to duel 590s would help?



Not at all, it would be a complete waste of money unless you want the 590(s) for some other reason. Minecraft plays like shit on pretty much any system. With its visuals it should run perfectly on anything less than 5 years old, but it is buggy and unoptimized.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2011)

Your PC should run it fine considering i have a lappy with intel gma4500 that can run minecraft. Probably an issue with the psu, overheating or your trolling.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2011)

obvious troll was obvious. not his first post on the matter.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

TotallyAwesomeComput said:


> hi guys, apparently asking this question is taboo at TPU. anyway, this game really taxes my e8400 and gtx560. do you think upgrading to duel 590s would help?



You seem like a troll to me.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

TotallyAwesomeComput said:


> hi guys, apparently asking this question is taboo at TPU. anyway, this game really taxes my e8400 and gtx560. do you think upgrading to duel 590s would help?



Wow some one is angry about their s**tty computer. Must be poor as hell. I pity him.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Wow some one is angry about their s**tty computer. Must be poor as hell. I pity him.



Not sure if you are being sarcastic, but look at my system specs.  I run Minecraft fine.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic, but look at my system specs.  I run Minecraft fine.



Well looking @ the trolls pathetic sentence you can tell he's pissed off about having a shitty PC

OR

Thinks he's better than everyone because he has a shitty PC implying that we are fat nerds.

EDIT: From experience that's how I see it.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm guessing he's 12 maybe?


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> I'm guessing he's 12 maybe?



Judging by his ability to use the world "Taxes" I'd say 14 maybe even 15, hasnt started puberty yet though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2011)

TotallyAwesomeComput said:


> hi guys, apparently asking this question is taboo at TPU. anyway, this game really taxes my e8400 and gtx560. do you think upgrading to duel 590s would help?


The PowerColor HD 5570 in my server gets quite a bit of graphic lag at browser resolution.  My Sapphire HD 5870 @ HD 5850 specs rarely gets any lag at 1920x1200.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 7, 2011)

*Attention TPU Minecraft Residents!*

Soon I will be working on a video production of the TPU Minecraft server. I have thought about this for around 6 weeks now and I believe it's time to start this up soon. 

The production will be brought to you by 'Xtreme Gaming Presents', my gaming channel.

The overall summary of the project will basically be going over everything in our world. (Mega structures, entire safe town and more importantly, everyone's houses) Essentially, anything man-made. Yes, I did say everyone's houses! ^_^

*Here are a few things we need to look at. Your participation is needed in these areas!*

****Show Your Work! | Cartographer*
Here is the most recent image of cartographer. What I need from everyone is for you guys to pinpoint every location on the map where you want me to shoot and please give the actual  title names of the locations. Only show the coordinates of the house or structure if it is insanely far away from the safe zone. Pressing F3 will show you the coordinates. (Ex. BondExtreme's Suite 'here' and other random house 'here' and my random structure is 'here') Sorry but I only gave one example. Also sorry for low res text... 
If you want your buildings in the production, you NEED to PM or email me the information. I'm not omnipotent so I don't know where everything is. I'm not going to search for your places, especially if it's out of the safe town.
*Newtekie1* *and* *FordGT90Concept*, *I am putting you two in charge of pinpointing everything to be recorded in the safe town on the cartographer map. Title names of each structure or area are needed also. Thank you.*

****Music!*
Music is vital to this production. I want everyone to help out and suggest music titles to use in the project. I came up with a few guidelines.
*All music suggested needs to be *instrumental*. Any lyrics *will not* be permitted in this production as it may cause dismay or loss of focus on what is being presented.
*You may suggest music tracks of any genre. I am however only accepting suggestions that contain more of a suspenseful or action-packed feeling. Slow music will not be allowed in this production. People need to be fired up when they hear the music, not falling asleep. 
*A few music genre examples that will be playing in the production will generally be *Trailer Music*, *OST*'s from movies and video games, *Techno*, and *Classical Crossover*. *Many of you may not know what Classical Crossover is. Just think of it as rap but instrumental.*

**Wrap Up Your Projects!*
I need to request that everyone start wrapping up what needs to get done. Currently, it is April 7th and starting on this day, I will give everyone a week to finish up. Yes, this does in fact mean that the *TPU logo* needs to get done. Recording will commence, *April 14th* at *00:00*. Recording will halt *April 20th* at *23:59*. The day recording begins, anyone who didn't email me their locations will get a notification from me. I have a list of names. Bwahahaha!

****A Closer Look | FAQ*
As stated before, I am giving myself a week to record everything necessary. After recording is done, the actual editing will most likely take me another *week-two weeks*. 
Currently, *pre-production has already started*. Don't be surprised however if this is a four week production. *The more help I get from you guys, the quicker it will go.*

I will be presenting every person's house/structures in this project but remember, you *MUST* pinpoint them all if you want them in. 
Another thing we need to keep in mind is that every house or structure will only have *a few seconds* of 'fame'. It depends on how big your house/structure is. *For example*, if Eroker wants to show off both his 'Big Gay Mansion' and his smaller house across the map, his mansion will be getting around 5-7 seconds on video while his smaller house may only be getting 1-3 seconds on video. It's only fair. If we get every person's houses and structures in the production, we can't be spending precious time on a single person for 30 long seconds.

This movie will be quite long if you were about to ask. My estimate is going to be roughly *twenty minutes*. With everything that will be shown, it shouldn't be hard to get that lengthly. 

*The FAQ section will be periodically updated.*

****Voice Communication Server!*
I am proud to announce, starting *immediately*, our Minecraft Server will have it's own dedicated Ventrilo server! Now you can finally talk with your fellow TPU Minecraft residents/buds! 

The ventrilo server is connected with my gaming Youtube channel, Xtreme Gaming Presents. That being said, this is technically the Ventrilo server for Xtreme Gaming Presents. I'll be doing a lot with our MC server to show on future videos. 

The TPU MC server is partnering with the Youtube channel for upcoming productions. Basically when someone logs on vent, they can keep up with our Minecraft and other various productions on the Youtube channel from our ventrilo server. 

The gaming channel is also another way to participate in videos! Since I will be working on future Minecraft and many, many other, various gaming videos of other games.., I will need your help to produce and release content! If you like video games and commentating, PM or email me to sign up!

For now I am keeping the Ventrilo server open to anyone. Currently, a password or special login will not be required from anyone to join the server.
*Ventrilo Server Information*
Hostname: cesium.typefrag.com
Port number: 15366
No password

****Contact meh! *
*PM or email me at* xtremegamingpresents@gmail.com

If anyone was curious, no, this production will have nothing to do with Easy Rhino's server. Erocker will just need to rebuild his gay mansion thing.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The PowerColor HD 5570 in my server gets quite a bit of graphic lag at browser resolution.  My HD 5870 @ HD 5850 specs rarely gets any lag at 1920x1200.



I dont think you realise he was trolling.

EDIT: 

Bonds big suprise finally revealed!!! Woo. I better do a bit more around my house.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Judging by his ability to use the world "Taxes" I'd say 14 maybe even 15, hasnt started puberty yet though



hrm, also maybe british or australian. he did spell it "duel" and not "dual."


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, also maybe british or australian. he did spell it "duel" and not "dual."



Yeah in Australia the amount of f***kheads on the internet is astounding. Especially in gaming communities with an Xbox 360 area.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Yeah in Australia the amount of f***kheads on the internet is astounding. Especially in gaming communities with an Xbox 360 area.



Inb4 Mussels bans you for being a kind gentleman. Sorry I am a bit of a knob.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Bonds big suprise finally revealed!!! Woo. I better do a bit more around my house.



Git-R-Done!
Ehh.. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Inb4 Mussels bans you for retardation.



it is true though. the amount of trolls from australia is astounding.  you cannot doubt the numbers. anyway, minecraft time!


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry went a bit off topic there, calling me a retard was a bit harsh but I did need it to get back on track.

I'll have to get a ton of stone cooked to finish off the road to the massive tree farm. I think one more full inv will do it.

On a side note I have about 20 stacks of redstone I want to get rid of. Anyone want?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2011)

The overhead images are down. 

If you want good music...
Metal Gear Solid OST
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance OST
Assassin's Creed 2 OST
Overlord 2 OST
Beyond Good & Evil OST (specifically tracks 2 and 3)
X3 Reunion OST
Machinarium OST
Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed OST
Need for Speed: High Stakes OST

Michael W. Smith has a lot of instrumentals but they might not be what you're looking for.

"Nevermind, They're All Equals" by Gravity Kills
"Session" by Linkin' Park (Mr. Hahn)
"Espionage" by Green Day


"Tribal War" by Hans Zimmer (Black Hawk Down OST)
"Boost Me" by Trevor Rabin (Gone in 60 Seconds OST)

I could go on...


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you Ford! 
I will look them over.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Metal Gear Solid OST
> Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance OST



I agree with these two, I love them very much!

Also, TPU logo is in process.  If you want it finished, I would ask that tekie give me 4 double chests full of red wool, 4 double chests full of white wool.  Thanks.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

> Also, TPU logo is in process.  If you want it finished, I would ask that tekie give me 4 double chests full of red wool, 4 double chests full of white wool.  Thanks.



I cant find red flowers anywhere! (they create red dye right?)

(WTH @ multi quote?)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I cant find red flowers anywhere! (they create red dye right?)
> 
> (WTH @ multi quote?)



Yes, the red flowers make red dye.  I used all my wool, all of Ford's wool, all the swastika wool, etc.  

Please place to the chests of wool inside the TPU logo if you dont mind Tekie!


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

You know, the amount of massive structures in the TPU world makes you wonder. Who has the biggest Minecraft world... In the world?

Try saying that 5 times real fast.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I cant find red flowers anywhere! (they create red dye right?)
> 
> (WTH @ multi quote?)



You have to go pretty far out.  I mean pretty far.  People have picked the starting area clean.  Try walking far in any direction.  You will find red flowers.  However, I would rather Tekie give me the wool this time.  I need 26000+ more.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 7, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You have to go pretty far out.  I mean pretty far.  People have picked the starting area clean.  Try walking far in any direction.  You will find red flowers.  However, I would rather Tekie give me the wool this time.  I need 26000+ more.



SAY WHAT


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2011)

Beware of digging in the area circled in red.  There are 4 dungeons (1 zombie, 3 skeleton).  There's already one skeleton collector and the skeleton fight club is almost done.  I plan on making a zombie flight club and another skeleton collector.  The area is quite dangerous and you wouldn't want to fall into a collector once it is operational.






It is okay to build above ground in the area.  I just have to decide how to connect those flight clubs and collectors to the surface/road but it shouldn't take much space to do that.  Hell. I might extend it to include a zombie collector too and have the path come up under the log flume.

Anyway, that'll be my next week-long project.  I hope I don't hit any lava.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 7, 2011)

Thought you all might find this interesting.


> Breakout indie title Minecraft has now generated more than £20 million ($32.9 million) in its lifetime, with unit sales nearing the 2 million mark.
> 
> That's according to the game's creator, Markus Persson, who revealed that he only takes a "normal salary" despite the "huge wad of money" building up.



When specifically asked in a Q&A chat session about how much money has been made by the game to this point, he replied ...


> "A lot," he responded. "It all ends up in an account somewhere, and I try not to look at it. I get a normal salary these days for day to day stuff, but there's a big pile somewhere.
> 
> "The game sold about 800,000 copies at €9.95 and then so far 1 million more at €14.95. Paypal takes a cut, there are taxes, and such, but it's still a huge wad of money."



Just some light reading for a Thursday.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino, the cartograph on your site isn't showing up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2011)

blu3flannel, do you happen to be using chrome? for some reason these huge images only load properly now with firefox and ie9.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> blu3flannel, do you happen to be using chrome? for some reason these huge images only load properly now with firefox and ie9.



Well damn, I'm using chrome. I guess I'll have to keep a FF window up now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Well damn, I'm using chrome. I guess I'll have to keep a FF window up now.



yea i have no idea why the image wont display in chrome. very strange. it is simple html after all.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> blu3flannel, do you happen to be using chrome? for some reason these huge images only load properly now with firefox and ie9.



Probably because the browser is timing out the transfer.  At 16MB, that is a huge image to download, and it only gets bigger.  The carto for my server is now 60+MB before resizing...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dear god Rhino.  I think the map might have broken or something.  I count at least 100 pumpkins.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 7, 2011)

My flippin' house just burned down arrrrrrrr


----------



## Kreij (Apr 8, 2011)

Keep the language appropriate to TPU, blu. 
Could be young'uns in this thread.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 8, 2011)

There are new cartos up on my server, they are hosted on a different internet connection, so downloading them shouldn't lag out the server any.



blu3flannel said:


> My flippin' house just burned down arrrrrrrr



In my server or Easy Rhino's?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> My flippin' house just burned down arrrrrrrr



It was...

THE PUMPKINS.  THEY MAD AND GETTING REVENGE!

In serious news, I need more wool.  26000+ more wool.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Keep the language appropriate to TPU, blu.
> Could be young'uns in this thread.



Sorry, it was a very distressing time. It was almost entirely built out of wood so there was nothing left. And this happened on Rhino's server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2011)

server went down for a few minutes tonight. this game is so poorly coded it just eats away at memory. anyway, i dont anticipate anymore downtime for awhile. digi and i are working on putting up a gallery for the cartos and making it automated. if i get enthusastic i may use the tectonics carto program which relies on the google map api. that could cause lag though so we will see.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 8, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Sorry, it was a very distressing time. It was almost entirely built out of wood so there was nothing left. And this happened on Rhino's server.



I completely understand the frustration. Just doing my job. 
No harm, no foul.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I completely understand the frustration. Just doing my job.
> No harm, no foul.



You 2 want some time alone together?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> server went down for a few minutes tonight. this game is so poorly coded it just eats away at memory.



It shouldn't be eating memory, my server is relatively behaved with memory usage.  It is likely a plug-in with a memory leak causing the issue.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Dear god Rhino.  I think the map might have broken or something.  I count at least 100 pumpkins.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41582&stc=1&d=1302207090


Maybe 1.4 makes them spawn more frequently and in larger numbers?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Maybe 1.4 makes them spawn more frequently and in larger numbers?



But that many?  I remember finding maybe 8 together and thinking that was alot.  This is insane.

EDIT:  

Hey tekie, thanks for the boxes, still need my massive quantities of wool now!


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2011)

Started working with circuits. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7trGl_Lwx7g

I made a musical light blinking machine.. thing..


----------



## Kreij (Apr 8, 2011)

A little light reading for Friday !!


> PC phenomenon Minecraft will come out of beta on the November 11, according to creator Markus Persson.
> 
> He said it's not a launch as such, as the game won't significantly change compared to the current beta, which has been bought by around 2 million users and generated more than £20 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## option350z (Apr 8, 2011)

The server looks pretty B.A. I have two here at SIUC for my mates on 2nd floor. One's a TNT server and the other is our crafting one.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 8, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> But that many? I remember finding maybe 8 together and thinking that was alot. This is insane.



Have you ever grown pumpkins? You get a buttload on one vine.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Have you ever grown pumpkins? You get a buttload on one vine.



No I have never grown pumpkins, but speaking of, in Minecraft you should be able to... and eat them!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 8, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> No I have never grown pumpkins, but speaking of, in Minecraft you should be able to... and eat them!



You can make cake, why not pumkin pie!?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas!  In April!  5 double chests full of red wool and 3 double chests full of white wool.  Have fun! XD


Edit: Very useful application for Minecraft here: Zippy!  "Automine," but better!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You can make cake, why not pumkin pie!?!



I agree!  Maybe a pumpkin used in the workbench should yield 3 pumpkin mash, and then you can use that with sugar to make filler, and then that with wheat and egg to make a pie!  Clever tekie, clever!


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok guys I need major help fixing errors on the TPU logo.  As you can see the right side looks "ok" save that the red border was built incorrectly.  On the left I messed up the white area, so I need some people to help me fix that up.  The other side just needs to be a mirror so it wont take too long.  All in all, we should be done in less than 30 minutes, i just need some people to do the error correcting.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 8, 2011)

It's awesome!!! 
It blocks out half the stars on the pic.

Anyone have a red and white block count?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> It's awesome!!!
> It blocks out half the stars on the pic.
> 
> Anyone have a red and white block count?



I would say it has taken about 2 double chests to finish a quarter of it.  So 8 double chests of stuff = a lot of wool.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Apr 9, 2011)

Sneak Peak of 1.5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy882ILYJMM&feature=channel_video_title 

Sorry if its already been posted


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish more people were interested in this. 
I hope I don't have to cancel the production.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've labelled most of the major things around spawn:






Sorry if it is a little hard to read.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok this looks interesting. How do I get involved? Is there anything I have to buy and how hard is it to create things?

No trolling. Just seems like this is kinda cool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok this looks interesting. How do I get involved? Is there anything I have to buy and how hard is it to create things?


You buy it from www.minecraft.net for about $20 USD.  It is no harder than your average FPS game.  Actually, its probably a lot more simple.  Mining is as easy as holding the left mouse button down and crafting is pretty much just drag and drop.


Edit: Added what I know:


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you Ford and Teki.
Ford on your image, I literally can't read anything in red.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 10, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Thank you Ford and Teki.
> Ford on your image, I literally can't read anything in red.



All the red is from my image anyway, everything he added was in white.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, look at tekie's image for the stuff in red and blue.  Saving a JPEG as a JPEG loses even more quality than from its original condition.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 10, 2011)

on my server, phase 1 of the big dig is complete. weve made it all the way out to the small island in the middle of the vast ocean to the east. perhaps we should build a mine cart we can ride in?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> on my server, phase 1 of the big dig is complete. weve made it all the way out to the small island in the middle of the vast ocean to the east. perhaps we should build a mine cart we can ride in?



So we can cause a whole bunch of lag?  That in conjunction with the carto updates is a horrible idea.  Only do the minecart ride if it is not continuously going, and not using 10 boosters.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 10, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So we can cause a whole bunch of lag?  That in conjunction with the carto updates is a horrible idea.  Only do the minecart ride if it is not continuously going, and not using 10 boosters.



no you!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> no you!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad others are enjoying Minecraft, especially Multiplayer. The gaming community that I manage the servers of (TrashedGamers.org) has had a Minecraft server in one form or another since Sept. 2010, but we stopped for a few months when Beta came out due to extreme lag. As of April 2nd, we tried it again with Beta 1.4, and since we were happy with the results, we rented a small VDS just for our Minecraft server (as Minecraft causes issues with Source dedicated servers for some reason, even though the server hardware isn't being taxed). We've always had a lot of fun building our creations and such together.

Here's our first topographical map after 8 days if you're interested: http://maps.trashedgamers.org/TGMinecraft4102011.png


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 11, 2011)

Alright, the TPU Tree Farm on Easy Rhino's server is now officially *open!* With several hundred trees planted, you'll never run out of wood!
















*Just make sure you replant saplings when you cut trees down and replenish the sapling chest so others can do the same! Thanks!*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Alright, the TPU Tree Farm on Easy Rhino's server is now officially *open!* With several hundred trees planted, you'll never run out of wood!
> 
> http://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy142/blu3flannel/2011-04-10_222953-1.png
> http://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy142/blu3flannel/2011-04-10_223008-1.png
> ...



What is the crafting recipe for a machete?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

Personal minecart transportation system: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EM1oe-AUNg*

*I suggest you make the requirements of your server from post count to time duration. Had to cleanup a couple post spammers due to it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 11, 2011)

yea pvt, eat that


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 11, 2011)

Dang.. These mods sure do have an addiction. Admit it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 11, 2011)

the big dig is nearly complete!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Personal minecart transportation system: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EM1oe-AUNg*
> 
> *I suggest you make the requirements of your server from post count to time duration. Had to cleanup a couple post spammers due to it.


You should see the subway on tekie's server.  It is boosted in a continuous loop and, if memory serves, can handle up to 10 minecarts (there's probably one still running in it now).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a cabin away from everyone else and I built a bridge. Problem is I thought the bridge was going to someone else area but it turned out to be an abandoned outpost or an unfinished castle. Once I finish with my cabin I am going over to the castle and finish building it.

FYI I discovered bone meal grows trees instantly.

Edit....I hate all of you bastards for making me play this. Anyone with OCD STAY AWAY.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 11, 2011)

@MailMan : Visit the Minecraft Wiki for info on just about everything. (I thinks it's kept reasonably up to date)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @MailMan : Visit the Minecraft Wiki for info on just about everything. (I thinks it's kept reasonably up to date)



I did. But I like to discover things on my own.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did. But I like to discover things on my own.



looking forward to seeing you in game


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

digibucc said:


> looking forward to seeing you in game



I play on Easys server. Less rules. I feel like Newtek server might have building code enforcement with all the restrictions.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

All of tekie's rules are common sense (or should be).


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All of tekie's rules are common sense (or should be).



maybe so, but it simply has more people.  I don't want a lot of people in this game.  it is already a built up world, whereas there is plenty of space and freedom in rhino's.

it's not a put-down to either one.  we are all playing a game we like... i think we can all leave it at that?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

It's usually is just me in tekie's server.  Meow9000, bpgt64, newtekie1, and _KarL_ come and go.

Head away from from the spawn, there's tons of room.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ill just stick to Easys server.

Edit: Anyway I can see an areal view of Easys server?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2011)

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com/index.php

iso


----------



## Virus-j (Apr 11, 2011)

Could i be Re- Added to the server please ? For some reason my old account would not let me log in.
So Mojang gave me a new one, my new name is ViRuS_J 

Thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

digibucc said:


> http://easyrhino.homelinux.com/index.php
> 
> iso



But I dont see my cabin!

NM I found it.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But I dont see my cabin!
> 
> NM I found it.



where is it?  i've burrowed into the cliffside to the left of rhino's door.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But I dont see my cabin!
> 
> NM I found it.



Get to work, it's Monday.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

Here you go. Im in the white square.










You are welcome to come out there and help me build. Once Im done with it Ill be building a castle right next to it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You should see the subway on tekie's server.  It is boosted in a continuous loop and, if memory serves, can handle up to 10 minecarts (there's probably one still running in it now).



Yes, I definitely want to check it out! Whenever someone gets a chance to show me around, please let me know.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

Seeing how close I am to the water I think Ill be digging a canal to my cabin


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes, I definitely want to check it out! Whenever someone gets a chance to show me around, please let me know.


Are you on tekie's whitelist?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Are you on tekie's whitelist?



Nope


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

When I am done with the cabin and such I was thinking of building a resources farm for the server. Trees, bone. Iron and such. Would you guys be interested in that?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When I am done with the cabin and such I was thinking of building a resources farm for the server. Trees, bone. Iron and such. Would you guys be interested in that?



There are already tree farms, I don't know how you could make a bone or Iron farm.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Nope


Send a PM tekie's way with your Minecraft name so he can get you added.


You can get an unlimited supply of bones via a skeleton collector.  You need to find a skeleton monster spawner before you can make one.  All monster spawners are disabled when their light level is above 7.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2011)

you can make spawn traps, which will spawn enemies and kill them , allowing you to harvest those resources easier.

with the exception of flint though, i don't think you can really "farm" mineables.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> There are already tree farms, I don't know how you could make a bone or Iron farm.



Stock piles man. Boxes of iron, glass, anything.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Stock piles man. Boxes of iron, glass, anything.



There is a small shack next to my house for public storage of stuff, you can throw whatever you want in there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

You can farm obsidian (use a bucket to place a lava spring in water) and cobble (water comes into contact with lava but not a lava spring).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> There is a small shack next to my house for public storage of stuff, you can throw whatever you want in there.



F#$K you then. I was trying to be productive.  Ill just go back into building my hermit shack.



digibucc said:


> you can make spawn traps, which will spawn enemies and kill them , allowing you to harvest those resources easier.
> 
> with the exception of flint though, i don't think you can really "farm" mineables.



I'm going to spawn thousands of Zombies and releases them on Easys server.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen this ?!?!?!?!?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2-d5a3r94&feature=related


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 11, 2011)

I've seen it. Pretty incredible.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2011)

uh oh. mailman's caught the bug


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Has anyone seen this ?!?!?!?!?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2-d5a3r94&feature=related



Yes that is pretty famous.  Seems like you have caught the bug though.  Try not to play as much as me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

Or me. :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

This game seems to be CPU intensive. Am I right or am I seeing things?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This game seems to be CPU intensive. Am I right or am I seeing things?



it is everything intensive because it needs to be streamlined.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2011)

It only utilizes a single core on the CPU and doesn't utilize the GPU enough. Either way I get like 200+ FPS, any lag I get is network based.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is everything intensive because it needs to be streamlined.





erocker said:


> It only utilizes a single core on the CPU and doesn't utilize the GPU enough. Either way I get like 200+ FPS, any lag I get is network based.



Ah single core. Are they planing on making it multi-threaded?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This game seems to be CPU intensive. Am I right or am I seeing things?


Somewhere around 1.2, they made one of the threads low priority.  It lags like a mofo if BOINC or F@H are running because of it.  Otherwise it runs okay if you have a descent video card.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah single core. Are they planing on making it multi-threaded?


I highly doubt it will get much more mult-ithreaded than it is already.



erocker, you were added to the list and I'm in the server if you want a tour.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah single core. Are they planing on making it multi-threaded?



Probably planning it, but I'm sure it is waaaay down the list of planned items.  But I don't think it really matters all that much, my Celerons run it fine.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 11, 2011)

mine keeps *not responding? saying a Java binary SE issue and ran into a compatibility issue so running it in xp mode but still crashes after 3mins?

Edit: java is up to date this is on a fresh install?????


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Probably planning it, but I'm sure it is waaaay down the list of planned items.  But I don't think it really matters all that much, my Celerons run it fine.



I run Minecraft on a netbook with no issues.  Anyone who complains is trying to fold + watch something in 1080p + play minecraft.  Regarding parallel programming, I'm sure Notch won't do that, for many reasons them being:


Notch is Lazy
It would take a shitton of recoding on his part
Notch is Lazy
Some things returning values before other actions are complete would completely break the game (however this can be solved by Thread Safe Java code.  Also, good luck with EDT's Notch!)
Minecraft is not that intensive anyway
I do believe there would be easy things to put into parallel, IE clouds moving, water moving, monster animations, all happening in 1 thread, etc.  But what about hit detection on monsters then variables...  oh god they get rewritten...  then have to use thread safe...  oh god Java save me!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 11, 2011)

The networking code that updates the client from the server needs to be torn apart and completely rewritten. There is way to much needless world data being sent.
It should only send what you can see, and only load sections as you get close to them.
There is no reason to load the data all the way down to the bedrock if you are standing on top of a mountain.
I am also not sure if Notch's NBT format is a best fit for the way this game works. It seems like this could use a bit of tightening up too.

But hey ... the game has made over $32M so who am I to be overly critical.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 12, 2011)

Meh i wanna buy this game, but at the same time notch sounds like toady from df.. Keeps adding new features while leaving old ones unfinished and the game engine unstable.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> It should only send what you can see, and only load sections as you get close to them.



It very much does, but horizontally.  It loads the chunks as you walk, however, vertically I agree with you.  Maybe the chuck size should be reduced, I believe right now there are 16x128.  If they were 16x16 I could see an increase in efficiency.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Meh i wanna buy this game, but at the same time notch sounds like toady from df.. Keeps adding new features while leaving old ones unfinished and the game engine unstable.



Buy the game because it is stupid fun, not because of what you've heard about Notch.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It very much does, but horizontally.  It loads the chunks as you walk, however, vertically I agree with you.  Maybe the chuck size should be reduced, I believe right now there are 16x128.  If they were 16x16 I could see an increase in efficiency.



That's what I meant, on my pathetic connection I can walk and come to a point where I have to stop and can see the world open all the way down to the bedrock. It's nice for spotting diamond deposits if I don't get disconnected. lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Buy the game because it is stupid fun, not because of what you've heard about Notch.



Im debating it.. im big into ARMA 2 right now and might go back to eve for a bit first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> mine keeps *not responding? saying a Java binary SE issue and ran into a compatibility issue so running it in xp mode but still crashes after 3mins?
> 
> Edit: java is up to date this is on a fresh install?????


Why would you run it under XP Mode?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 12, 2011)

yea i just tried playing it on the zbox which has an atom 330 in it with an nvidia ion2 which plays 1080p x264 rips just fine. there is graphical lag and high cpu load even on the default window size. fail code is fail.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Im debating it.. im big into ARMA 2 right now and might go back to eve for a bit first.



The only thing that ARMA 2, EveOnline and Minecraft have in common is that you play them on a computer and an internet connection is required.

The best way I can think of to describe Minecraft is like a 3D Etch-a-Sketch that makes you work for each part of your drawing.
There is no goal other than building whatever you want. 
On a survival server, they say the goal is to survive. But the only reason to survive is so you can continue building, so that too has no real meaning other than to add a little battle  dimension to the game.

If you want hardcore FPS action or deep RTS intrigue then Minecraft is not for you.
If you want to run around and build crazy stuff for no other reason than that you could ... you may like it.

For me, the building of goofy (or awesome) stuff and the hysterical community chat on the servers make the game a good time without any real stress. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I run Minecraft on a netbook with no issues.



what netbook is letting you run minecraft? my atom 330 box wont put out more then ~8fps


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider Collector, 2 Skeleton Collectors, 2 Zombie Collectors, Pig Collector, Spider Fight Club, Zombie Fight Club, and Skeleton Flight Club are all now operational.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I've had the game for about a month...never really played it until last night. It's freaking awesome! I have no idea how to get started online, but feel I need to learn more offline before venturing into anyone else's world. I'm still learning the ropes, but I have about 2 hours under my belt...it felt like 15 minutes to be honest.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 12, 2011)

You are wrong, Kursah. The best way is to get Newt or Easy to whitelist you on their server and go for it. 
No guts no glory. rofl


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> what netbook is letting you run minecraft? my atom 330 box wont put out more then ~8fps



Anything with an ION chipset should be able to handle it at the tiny netbook LCD resolution.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

Ive finished the road to the tree farm on Tekie's server. 5 full inv's of stone slabs. You do the math.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 12, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Why would you run it under XP Mode?



it flagged for compadability issues. It still don't work gotta play via browser which sucks... I bought it for my wife too and installed on her rig and same thing?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Ive finished the road to the tree farm on Tekie's server. 5 full inv's of stone slabs. You do the math.



4 x 8 = inventory space = 32

32 x 64 = 2048 stone slabs.  At a road of 4 x 2, assuming no hills, that means you went 2048 / 8 blocks in a direction, which means 256 blocks per inventory, a total of 1280 from the origin.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 12, 2011)

Is the TPU logo ever going to get fixed? I can help out if need be but recording will be starting in two days....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Is the TPU logo ever going to get fixed? I can help out if need be but recording will be starting in two days....



Yes I need someone to finish it.  I need help error correcting, it will take a good amount of time on the forward side, more time correcting due to removing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 4 x 8 = inventory space = 32
> 
> 32 x 64 = 2048 stone slabs.  At a road of 4 x 2, assuming no hills, that means you went 2048 / 8 blocks in a direction, which means 256 blocks per inventory, a total of 1280 from the origin.



ooo! somebody passed 3rd grade arithmetic!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ooo! somebody passed 3rd grade arithmetic!



Multiplication and division was 3rd grade yeah...  I feel so proud.  

Picture related.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 4 x 8 = inventory space = 32
> 
> 32 x 64 = 2048 stone slabs.  At a road of 4 x 2, assuming no hills, that means you went 2048 / 8 blocks in a direction, which means 256 blocks per inventory, a total of 1280 from the origin.



Um? That made no sense @ all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2011)

The road is about 1700 long.  Does it need torches yet?  If so, I guess I'll work on that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2011)

Uh, I think pictures will describe this better than words...

TPU Logo:





P:





Mario (note the melted ice):





Welcome Center:





Trade Center:





Tree Farm:





Tree Farm Rear Door:





Bait and Tackle Shop (appears to have attempted to burn the dock too but it didn't spread):





Caboose's Old House:





Caboose's New House (the interior is all burned too):






Everything else looks intact.


A griefer's been griefing between 8:30 PM and 3:00 AM.  Caboose's new house was the last burned because it was the only one I saw that was still on fire.

Be advised: we're likely going to have to load a backup so any changes now may be lost.


On the plus side, we now know what a naked P looks like. XD


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

What the fuck who did it?

Give me their IP Ill Ping of Death the hell out of it.

Thank god a server backup happens every  30 mins? or so.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

Ive had a look myself and the destruction is extensive. Newtekie find and load a backup and figure out who did this please. I hope they did this after I started placing torches on the tree farm road.

And if the griefer is reading this. Pathetic. Absolutely pathetic mate. It's very sad to see people deriving joy from other peoples work destroyed. 

Sadism. Google it.


----------



## caleb (Apr 12, 2011)

So what do I need to get me hooked up ?
I need to buy it for 20e or you playing some other classic version ?


----------



## Meow9000 (Apr 12, 2011)

It amazes my that someone in this community is childish enough to do that in the first place.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2011)

caleb said:


> So what do I need to get me hooked up ?
> I need to buy it for 20e or you playing some other classic version ?


Yeah, you pay for Minecraft Beta which has mobs and the like.  Once you buy it, send tekie a private message with your Minecraft name so he can get you added to the white list.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

Meow9000 said:


> It amazes my that someone in this community is childish enough to do that in the first place.



I think it was the guy who rushed 25 posts in one day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh man that sucks. I'm glad I'm not white listed on that server. I would be blamed for sure lol.

Anyway we have our own problems on Easys server. Apparently I built my house on an indian burial ground. The whole map opened up and half my house fell in. I think someone took a screenshot. Hell even Erocker fell in the hole. Plus it had about 20 farm animals all around it. Its like I divided by zero.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I think it was the guy who rushed 25 posts in one day.



that, while understandable- is an unfair assumption,  I think it was you: what do you think of that?


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that, while understandable- is an unfair assumption,  I think it was you: what do you think of that?



That's true.... I think I may have been on @ the time of destruction. There was one guy on with me that I hadn't seen before on the server.

Edit: I came on today to start working on putting torches along the road to the great tree farm. Can't remember the guys name though.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> That's true.... I think I may have been on @ the time of destruction. There was one guy on with me that I hadn't seen before on the server.



lol even YOU think you might have done it!

kidding, but thanks for taking the point.  obviously the "culprit" needs to be found, to stop it from happening again.  lets just try not to make it a witch hunt and ruin everybody's game.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

digibucc said:


> lol even YOU think you might have done it!
> 
> kidding, but thanks for taking the point.  obviously the "culprit" needs to be found, to stop it from happening again.  lets just try not to make it a witch hunt and ruin everybody's game.



Yo whats ur ingame name? Out of curiosity. So I know who's who on the server. Acemanfromaus is mine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2011)

Tekie has several tools at his disposal to find the arsonist.  He just needs to get out of bed. XD


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Yo whats ur ingame name? Out of curiosity. So I know who's who on the server. Acemanfromaus is mine.



same as in here, psn & xbl - digibucc

good thing ford, i thought it shouldn't be too bad but idk the admin tools.  i know the stats track ALOT though, so as you said - shouldn't be too hard,


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 12, 2011)

God I want his IP to test my Ping of Death batch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

I blame George Bush.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh man that sucks. I'm glad I'm not white listed on that server. I would be blamed for sure lol.
> 
> Anyway we have our own problems on Easys server. Apparently I built my house on an indian burial ground. The whole map opened up and half my house fell in. I think someone took a screenshot. Hell even Erocker fell in the hole. Plus it had about 20 farm animals all around it. Its like I divided by zero.



I thought I did whitelist you, maybe not.  Oh well.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Tekie has several tools at his disposal to find the arsonist.  He just needs to get out of bed. XD



I'm out of bed, I've been at a clients office all morning.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I blame George Bush.



Clearly this is Obama's "change".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate change, unless it jingles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok I found the damn griefer. It was in a link on TS. Who is this prick?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLP06UAWGtI

In case the link dies I took a screenshot.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow well...  That is too bad guys, but tekie can rollback with Big Brother so there should be no issues.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, what an idiot. At least post the goddamn video under another alias if you haven't been caught yet. Also, large-scale griefing on these servers is just pointless as a rollback is always an option.

Side note: The logo did look pretty awesome burning though.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 12, 2011)

So are we rolling back?  I was working on something but I am going to stop if it's all going to be undone.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2011)

The server has been rolled back, so you can continue work on any projects you were working on.

CStaal has been banned for life from the server.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 12, 2011)

Well ... at least you knew it wasn't me or that video would have been 30 minutes of getting to the logo, 4 disconnects and then me complaining about not having any coal. 

I have to agree with Joe, that was pretty awesome. 
(even though my jaw dropped when I saw Ford's first picture.)


----------



## option350z (Apr 12, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Yo whats ur ingame name? Out of curiosity. So I know who's who on the server. Acemanfromaus is mine.


 Hey that was me yesterday you saw on the server. Same name as my tpu account. I was the one stupid enough not to make a sword lols...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm gonna log on to Rhino's server and start griefing !!! 

Oh wait ... my MC username would kind of give it away. :/  
Nevermind.

Speaking of servers, I got way more lag on Rhino's than Newt's. Not sure why.
Just an observation, not a condemnation.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The server has been rolled back, so you can continue work on any projects you were working on.
> 
> CStaal has been banned for life from the server.



Tekie it was actually me who burned down all the stuff on the server.  Here is how I accomplished this.  This is my confession:


I hacked into CStaal's minecraft account
I hacked into CStaal's computer, and played minecraft with his IP address without his knowledge, while he was on the computer
I hacked into CStaal's TechPowerUp account and am now masquerading as him while posting from his IP address.  
I hacked into CStaal's Youtube account and posted a video through his computer of me burning down all the stuff...  
And all while being fast asleep in my bed or playing Starcraft.  I'm so 1337.  

Picture related, it's CStaal on the cover!  






In all seriousness glad to see everything is back to normal.  Did you use BB to fix it Tekie, or actually rollback to a previous backup?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice try Caboose, but after hacking into YT to get the low down on the video, I backtraced through 14 proxies to find the originating IP address.

CjStall was a psuedonym derived from a Pi-hack of the name "Soylent Joe", which in turn was run through a polymorph engine that pushed it from Newtekie. Before that a trans-layered, mutlibyte transform was applied to the name "EsyRhino" (notice misspelling) which when dissasembled to long instruction set symantics produced the result, "Chevy's Suck".

So it was obviously Ford who did it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 13, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Nice try Caboose, but after hacking into YT to get the low down on the video, I backtraced through 14 proxies to find the originating IP address.
> 
> CjStall was a psuedonym derived from a Pi-hack of the name "Soylent Joe", which in turn was run through a polymorph engine that pushed it from Newtekie. Before that a trans-layered, mutlibyte transform was applied to the name "EsyRhino" (notice misspelling) which when dissasembled to long instruction set symantics produced the result, "Chevy's Suck".
> 
> So it was obviously Ford who did it.








It was actually Notch. He never works on the game, due to spending countless hours playing it under the handle of "FordGT90Concept"


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 13, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> CStaal has been banned for life from the server.



Could that also result in a ban on the forums?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> In all seriousness glad to see everything is back to normal. Did you use BB to fix it Tekie, or actually rollback to a previous backup?



I didn't have time to use BB, so I just restored from a backup.



BondExtreme said:


> Could that also result in a ban on the forums?



I'd like it to, but I don't have that power, and it isn't my place to ask.  The forums and the MC server are seperate, just like seperate forums, a person's actions on one do not affect their status on the other.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 13, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Could that also result in a ban on the forums?



No. There are no TPU rules that say you cannot go outside of the TPU forums and grief in games.
As long as a member's account it in good standing here, they can do what they want elsewhere.
Think Mussles and 4chan.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 13, 2011)

We need to divvy up his stuff, he had a boatload of crap he got from using his X-Ray hacks. I'm in need of a new diamond shovel.


----------



## Karl5275 (Apr 13, 2011)

I keep getting this error when I try to lock a chest

"Lockette: Permission to lock container denied."

Any ideas? It was working just fine yesterday.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kreij said:


> No. There are no TPU rules that say you cannot go outside of the TPU forums and grief in games.
> As long as a member's account it in good standing here, they can do what they want elsewhere.
> Think Mussles and 4chan.



If this was the case, Garyinhere, Erocker, Sneekypeet, myself, and half of the TPU TS server would be banned.  Glad to see they are separate (duh!).


----------



## Virus-j (Apr 13, 2011)

-KarL- said:


> I keep getting this error when I try to lock a chest
> 
> "Lockette: Permission to lock container denied."
> 
> Any ideas? It was working just fine yesterday.



Same, i tried to place a chest then put a sign in front of it to lock it and i also got "Lockette: Permission to lock container denied".


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Same, i tried to place a chest then put a sign in front of it to lock it and i also got "Lockette: Permission to lock container denied".



Means Tekie broke the server again.  It should be fixed soon if we complain a lot.  (not a tough fix IIRC)


----------



## Kreij (Apr 13, 2011)

> If this was the case, Garyinhere, Erocker, Sneekypeet, myself, and half of the TPU TS server would be banned. Glad to see they are separate (duh!).



Here's a little insight into us as moderators on TPU.
Our job is to police the forums (not the interwebz) and ensure that the members are following the rules and not creating drama (baiting, flaming, name calling, etc. etc.).
No more. No less.

We as moderators go through the same thing everyone else does when we see something wrong (kill the bass steward!), however, we are expected to respond with a level of professionalism that is representative of the TPU staff.

While there are times we would like to infract (or ban) someone on TPU for something they did in another avenue of the internet where we may hang out, it would be considered an abuse of moderator powers and W1zz would come down on us like a ton of bricks. This has happened before and it's not pretty ... believe me.

This is part of the professionalism that W1zz wants to see on this site. We are not perfect and have our moments, but for the most part we (mods) are in agreement on how the boards should be handled, and behind the scenes we police each other (didn't know that, did you?  )

Anyway, I think that Newt handled this in a very professional manner (ban the user, no trashing on the forum) and makes a very good game server administrator. 

Now get back to building, you slackers.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 13, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Modified your post for a little humor at your expense.



Well I thought I deserved a commendation for outstanding troll finding skills. But it's only minecraft. So... MEH!

Edit: Be back later. Having an ingrown toenail cut out... Here comes pain!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Means Tekie broke the server again.  It should be fixed soon if we complain a lot.  (not a tough fix IIRC)



It is fixed.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 13, 2011)

CStaal said:


> "Outstanding troll finding skills" Dude I posted it on my own account. Not outstanding at all.



Unfortunately you don't see sarcasm when it's screaming at you in the face.

Congratulations you're officially E-Tough.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Speaking of servers, I got way more lag on Rhino's than Newt's. Not sure why.
> Just an observation, not a condemnation.


You're in Wisconson, newtekie1 is in Indiana.  That cuts down on the latency.




Kreij said:


> So it was obviously Ford who did it.


Oh no.    Looks like I sleep hack.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're in Wisconson, newtekie1 is in Indiana. That cuts down on the latency.



Take into account the satellite and I think that the distance between the two becomes extremely negligible!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Take into account the satellite and I think that the distance between the two becomes extremely negligible!


Depends on where the Earth-based receiver is.  Most likely, it is in Wisconson too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Depends on where the Earth-based receiver is.  Most likely, it is in Wisconson too.



I'm not exactly sure how it works, but I am thinking that Kreij has a receiver at his house, bounces a magical beam off the satellite, and then goes to the central transmitting station in whoknowswhere.  In my opinion, this is like extending the side of a big triangle, and doing so will have little effect on the distance of another side, whilst maintaining the same angle (which we don't even know if it is correct cause the satellite moves!).


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2011)

The satellite is stationary. It uses multi-beam technology so different areas are directed to different NOCs on the ground. My uplink NOC is in Winnipeg, Canada.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2011)

That's pretty lame. Winnipeg is closer to the green zone than the red zone.  You'd think red would be in Chicago or close to it.  Still, newtekie1 is probably closer to Winnipeg than Easy Rhino, hence the better connection.  I'm sure 100ms or so would make a big difference when the latency is already astronomical due to the satellite connection.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish I could use my brain for more then art, making babies and trolling. Sometime when you guys talk I feel like a 6 year old in a MIT alumni meeting.

I was tested at 146 IQ when I was in school but all I do with it is fap.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks MM, I burst out laughing and the receptionist here at work asked me what I was laughing about so I had to read her your post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Thanks MM, I burst out laughing and the receptionist here at work asked me what I was laughing about so I had to read her your post.



I'm not laughing. I was serious.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was tested at 146 IQ when I was in school but all I do with it is fap.



that wasn't an IQ test...


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that wasn't an IQ test...



knuckle test?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that wasn't an IQ test...



Yeah it was. They said I was borderline genius but "eccentric" about structure. This pretty much sums me up....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah it was. They said I was borderline genius but "eccentric" about structure. This pretty much sums me up....
> 
> http://pamibe.com/wp-content/uploads/the-far-side-comic.jpg



gary got my joke and you did not. i think gary is the REAL genius here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> gary got my joke and you did not. i think gary is the REAL genius here.



I'm gonna burn down your house.

Anyway if they tested me on that I would be like the main character in "Beautiful Mind"


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm gonna burn down your house.



So is that the IQ speaking, or you just blowing hot air out your you-know-what?

My house has no wood, shouldn't burn. Bring it. Watch out for the creepers I left as a trap for trespassers...ask PVT. He found 6, i think he said....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyway if they tested me on that I would be like the main character in "Beautiful Mind"


Russell Crowe or John Forbes Nash, Jr.?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Russell Crowe or John Forbes Nash, Jr.?



I'm the John Forbes Nash, Jr of the Fap.


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you not entertained?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> Are you not entertained?!


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fix'd


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm the John Forbes Nash, Jr of the Fap.


Poor Crowe.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2011)

1.5 is coming out next week.

Problem is, the ice TPU is going to disappear when it does.  I really need to get on preventing that this week.  Problem is, keeping the straight edges it has now is going to require a ton of underwater glowstone (or Jack o Lanterns) positioned with extreme accuracy.  I got to come up with a plan and quick.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 17, 2011)

teleplus pretty much took down the server so i disabled it. i will look for a better one soon. if you lost things in the crash let me know in game and i will give them to you.

edit:  i got spleef arena working in my server. it is hilariously fun!


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's our finished Spleef Arena!



*The Front:*






*Signs and Instructions:*






*The Observation Deck:*






*The Arena:*






*The Pit of Shame:*






*The Back:*






It's a really fun game! If you want to know how the game works, watch this video. The guy plays a bit defensively but it's pretty easy to understand.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmm, might have to make one of those in tekie's server...


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 17, 2011)

I lols'd and Lul'd


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 17, 2011)

Bahahahahaha


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 17, 2011)

what texture pack is that your using blu3


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2011)

I think he's using the fap.jar pack.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 17, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> what texture pack is that your using blu3



It's called Frenden's Pack and you can get it here.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 17, 2011)

yea spleefing is fun and now since adding BOSEconomy people can win a little money for sport. also, i added a /help to the server finally and it shows all the commands you will need now.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 18, 2011)

Easy's server is down!


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

kk thought something was up


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> kk thought something was up



That's probably why the spleefing wasn't working properly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 18, 2011)

back up. love running a beta game using 3rd party tools to modify it and random developer plugins.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 18, 2011)

My house burned down again.  If anyone has any sandstone they can sell my I'll be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> My house burned down again.  If anyone has any sandstone they can sell my I'll be happy to take it off your hands.



how's it burning down?


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 19, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> how's it burning down?



A random forest fire caught the TPU Tree Farm on fire which set my house on fire.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> My house burned down again.  If anyone has any sandstone they can sell my I'll be happy to take it off your hands.



On my server?


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 19, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> On my server?



On Rhino's. My house on your server is made of cobble, no worries there.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Sandstone burns?


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sandstone burns?



Nope, it was made out of wood and that's why it burned. I remade it in sandstone (done now! ) so it won't burn anymore. Oh, and I made an obsidian farm.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm. Did someone delete my last post in here or did it not load through? :/


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Hmm. Did someone delete my last post in here or did it not load through? :/



There are no deleted post in the last few pages, Bond. Must not have got here for some reason.


----------



## Aceman.au (Apr 19, 2011)

ZOMG 1.5 has been released


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2011)

Remember to wait to update until newtekie1 gets the server updated.  You won't be able to play with an updated client in a non-updated server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Remember to wait to update until newtekie1 gets the server updated.  You won't be able to play with an updated client in a non-updated server.



The server likely won't be updated for at least a week, I'm not going to do anything until I'm sure all the plug-ins are updated to work with the new update on my test system.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The server likely won't be updated for at least a week, I'm not going to do anything until I'm sure all the plug-ins are updated to work with the new update on my test system.



same with my server. it is a huge hassle to update without knowing if everything works. plus, bukkit takes a few hours to get their stuff together and then the plugins...my god the plugins...

edit: also of note, the new bukkit apparently fixes a gaping security hole that allows people to freeze up the server.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright so how do you roll back your game to a previous version? I installed 1.5, thinking nothing about it. But, if it means I won't be able to play online for a week, I'd like to go back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2011)

Download the files for 1.4_01 here.  Extract to (overwriting when prompted):
C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin

And hopefully you'll be back on 1.4 (untested, but should theoretically work).  The link will go down when rhino's and tekie's server is up to date.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> same with my server. it is a huge hassle to update without knowing if everything works. plus, bukkit takes a few hours to get their stuff together and then the plugins...my god the plugins...
> 
> edit: also of note, the new bukkit apparently fixes a gaping security hole that allows people to freeze up the server.



Does it fix the fucking gaping hole in my house?


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 20, 2011)

For some reason my last post in here didn't go through. Anyway.

Plans are changing around with the TPU Minecraft server production. Unfortunately not too many people are interested in it so I will most likely be shortening the video to around 5-7 minutes. I am waaaay behind on production with all the AMAZING games that came out. xD 
This basically means that I will only be recording various parts of the server that are notable. I may put a few seconds of a few houses in the video but if you want yours in then you must PM me the cords of your house and pinpoint it too through Carto map. 
Thx guys!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Some updates and info:*

First off, sorry for the lack of posting here lately, and the lack of being on the server recently.  I've been extremely busy, and the little free time I do have has been spent playing Portal.

Secondly, there is an easy to use "Update Controller" that will allow you to switch client versions easily between several versions with just a few mouse clicks.  It can be found here.

Lastly, the status of the server.  It will remain on 1.4 for some time.  There are several huge bugs in the 1.5 release that causes not only the client to crash but also the server.  There will likely be a 1.5_01 or even 1.5_02 released in a few days to address these issues.  Once these issues are addressed, I will begin the update process.

Ninja Edit: It seems 1.5_01 is already released, and 1.5_02 server side is already released.  Now it is just a waiting game on bukkit and the plug-ins to be updated.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2011)

When do the cartos update?  There's a weird building on the carto next to the T that isn't actually there in the server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When do the cartos update?  There's a weird building on the carto next to the T that isn't actually there in the server.



Yeah, it has been there in the last several carto renderings, I don't know why.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2011)

what tekie said. my server stays at 1.4 until bukkit updates everything for the latest 1.5_02. this is going to be a real pain to do every time there is an update. very lame.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what tekie said. my server stays at 1.4 until bukkit updates everything for the latest 1.5_02. this is going to be a real pain to do every time there is an update. very lame.



Yeah, it gets old fast.  I hope this update is the last one for about a month.  I'd like it, and I don't think I'm alone as most of the server admins seem to agree, if they went to a once a month update schedule.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, it gets old fast.  I hope this update is the last one for about a month.  I'd like it, and I don't think I'm alone as most of the server admins seem to agree, if they went to a once a month update schedule.



what notch needs to do is hire some of the bukkit guys to be working on implementing the mods and such into the actual game. that would make life a lot easier.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what notch needs to do is hire some of the bukkit guys to be working on implementing the mods and such into the actual game. that would make life a lot easier.





Easy Rhino said:


> notch





Easy Rhino said:


> working





Easy Rhino said:


> hire



Hahahaha.  Notch working?  LOLNO.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what notch needs to do is hire some of the bukkit guys to be working on implementing the mods and such into the actual game. that would make life a lot easier.



Or at the very least keep the bukkit guys in the loop, providing release canidate builds to the bukkit guys a day or so early so they can get a head start on developing a bukkit build that is compatible.  So the moment the minecraft update is released, a bukkit build is released that supports it, then it is only a matter of a day or two before most of the plug-in writers have updated their plug-ins.

But yes, I agree that bukkit should just be integrated with minecraft, that would make things much simpler.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2011)

which code do you think is worse? minecraft or bukkit?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> which code do you think is worse? minecraft or bukkit?



I'm not sure, I just know I don't want to see it if the two are combined.:shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2011)

Notch said that he wants to add a mod/plugin system eventually so bukkit wouldn't be necessary.

I think frequent updates will be the norm until the release deadline (11/11/11), unfortunately.  He has finally decided to put more effort into the game.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to throw a little updated out there to let you all know the server isn't dead.

Bukkit still hasn't released a recommended build for 1.5 yet, so most of the plug-in developers haven't even begun patching their plug-ins to work with the newer bukkit builds(though there are some extremely buggy builds of bukkit that work with 1.5).

So in the mean time I've been working on a new interesting surprise which I hope to reveal this weekend, or maybe monday at the latest, depending on how long it takes me to work the kinks out.  So for now, feel free to speculate on what it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2011)

There's a lot of excellent changes and bug fixes in 1.5 and 1.5_01:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Version_history

I formatted so I ended up with 1.5_01.  I'll have to wait until the server is updated.  All kinds of excellent games are coming out in the next month though...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 23, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> So in the mean time I've been working on a new interesting surprise which I hope to reveal this weekend, or maybe monday at the latest, depending on how long it takes me to work the kinks out.  So for now, feel free to speculate on what it is.



A total map reset.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a lot of excellent changes and bug fixes in 1.5 and 1.5_01:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Version_history
> 
> I formatted so I ended up with 1.5_01.  I'll have to wait until the server is updated.  All kinds of excellent games are coming out in the next month though...



You can use the Update Controller I posted on the other page to switch between the two versions, it has the necessary files bundled with it.

And yes, there are a lot of good games coming out in the near future, going to make it hard to concentrate on Minecraft.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll just wait.  I'll be playing Portal 2 and The Settlers 7 for the next week or so and after that, Darkspore should arrive.  I ran out of ideas (finally) to implement in the server so I'm in no rush. XD


Just a thought: a friend of mine said that their server goes to a different world in between patches (waiting for Bukkit to update).  Maybe a good idea?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just a thought: a friend of mine said that their server goes to a different world in between patches (waiting for Bukkit to update). Maybe a good idea?



I could load up the April Fools day map again I guess while we are waiting for bukkit, I'll do that if I get a chance, but I'm going to be away for Easter this weekend, so I won't have much time for any gaming unfortunately.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmmm... no one seems interested in my surprise.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2011)

Warps?  It's gotta be a plugin of some kind because of the "kinks."


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2011)

i use the ancient gates plugin and it is excellent.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Hmmm... no one seems interested in my surprise.



Creepers that detonate like nukes? 

I'll be trying again once everything is upgraded to 1.5xx as it looks the like redering of blocks has changed (only what you can see). Maybe it will help my sad connection a bit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it still downloads all the blocks.  That new OpenGL feature would only help if you are experiencing graphic lag (which everyone probably does on occassion).


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> He has finally decided to put more effort into the game.



He's made 28 Million dollars in net sales... So i'd hope he'd put some effort in.. I might purchase this down the road once its actually a stable 100% playable game.. but until then I'm not giving a lazy 1 man dev team another dollar..


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2011)

The surprise is that there will not be any new cartograph maps of the server. Check the link in the first post for the reason why.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2011)

And that weird thing by the T is gone too.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 24, 2011)

That's extremely awesome.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> And that weird thing by the T is gone too.



It still shows up in the cartos though, and I don't know why, I think it is something screwy with cartograph.

I thought it might have been some kind of corruption from when the map converted from the old style to the new style in the 1.3 update(or was it 1.4).  So I tried to correct it by actually building something there.  Thinking that if I updated all the corrupt blocks, that it would fix the corruption.  However, carto was still picking up randomness in that space.  Then I tried a few other mapping programs and they all show the map correctly, so I've narrowed it down to something wrong with cartograph.  So I just said screw it and decided to use something else.  That led to Google maps style map.  It isn't updated realtime, I still have to update it manually.  Initial rendering time for it is substantially higher than cartograph though, it takes about 5 hours to render a map initially, but it is supposed to be quicker after the first rendering as it will only render changes from now on.

Also, right now it is hosted on a different internet connection from the server, and actually hosted in a completely different physical location, so it shouldn't cause any lag on the server when people are viewing it.  I might try to move it to run on the same machine as the minecraft server, this would make automating updates a hell of a lot easier.  However, I'm going to see what kind of bandwidth the map uses before I move it to the same internet connection as the minecraft server, to make sure it doesn't lag out the server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 25, 2011)

what version of tectonicus are you using and version of java are you using and what is your OS ? tectonicus breaks using the latest java stable release in linux.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 25, 2011)

1.32, latest version of Java x64, Win7 Pro.

There are some commmand line switches that you have to throw if you don't have a capable graphics card in the machine.  Namely numSamples=0, which is the number of AA passes that tectonicus does using the graphics card.  My map is generated with numSamples=2.  Also, you might want to use imageFormat=gif as well, that gives the smallest file sizes when using the standard texture pack, you definitely don't want to use the default of png, it creates a huge rendering.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2011)

The server is still running 1.4_01 I take it?  I'm getting "Bad login" errors.  You'd think it would give a version mismatch error instead.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The server is still running 1.4_01 I take it?  I'm getting "Bad login" errors.  You'd think it would give a version mismatch error instead.



Yeah, still 1.4_01, odd that it doesn't give you the usual "Server outdated" error...

I'd like to get the server updated, but bukkit still doesn't have a recommended build, so no one is updating plugins.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2011)

I double checked and I think it is Bad login or "End of Stream" error.  Yup, still odd.  I just hope it isn't something on my computer causing the strange errors.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what version of tectonicus are you using and version of java are you using and what is your OS ? tectonicus breaks using the latest java stable release in linux.



Easy have you updated to 1.5 yet?


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Easy have you updated to 1.5 yet?



When Bukkit (the mod the server runs) is updated and somewhat stable for 1.5 or later, the server will be updated.


----------



## Virus-j (Apr 25, 2011)

From bukkit.org

When will Bukkit be updated for Minecraft 1.5? 

Update:
We have completed the update to Minecraft 1.5_02 (and have had it done for a while now) and are working out a few issues before we promote a recommended build. A TEST ONLY build is available but we highly recommend that you wait until we promote a Recommended Build before putting it on your production server.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> When Bukkit (the mod the server runs) is updated and somewhat stable for 1.5 or later, the server will be updated.



Is your name Easy? Because I don't remember asking you.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2011)

I heard Erocker is Easy, but hey rumors abound in Wisconsin.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is your name Easy? Because I don't remember asking you.



Oh, your castle just set fire.. How did that happen? Of course Easy will just tell you the same thing. BTW, your avatar sucks. It wasn't cool in the 80's and it isn't now. Unfortunately it's also not cool because it's uncool either. You fail on every level.

I'm also pretty easy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2011)

lmao at this last few posts. i am waiting for bukkit to release a version they actually want people to use. hopefully this will happen tomorrow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is your name Easy? Because I don't remember asking you.



Doesn't much matter, your question was answered before you even posted it, which is why erocker knew the answer, you just had to read.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Doesn't much matter, your question was answered before you even posted it, which is why erocker knew the answer, you just had to read.



Is your name Easy? Nobody asked you anything ether. Look at ya. All in the kool aid and don't know da flava.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is your name Easy? Nobody asked you anything ether. Look at ya. All in the kool aid and don't know da flava.



Well if you could read, you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions that have already been answered.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is your name Easy? Nobody asked you anything ether. Look at ya. All in the kool aid and don't know da flava.



Cut it out. PM him if you need a direct answer. If you continue trolling this or any other thread I'm going to knock you three months into the future with my banstick.

Btw, looks like we'll see an update in a day or two.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My server is updated to 1.5_02, and I also spent this morning adding warps, though only I can create them.  If you want a warp created let me know, and I'll make it as long as it isn't too close to an already existing warp.  Currently, there are two warps that I created, one at spawn and one at the distant tree farm.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2011)

They apparently fixed the low priority thread in 1.5.  I am playing the game with BOINC running and the game is very playable.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2011)

There is still a rather nasty bug in SMP that kicks players for "flying" or "floating".  The problem is that the little bit of time that you are falling while the map initially loads can trigger the issue and kick you.  If you keep getting kicked from the server, I'm sorry, it isn't my fault and you aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2011)

ok i am going to attempt to upgrade my server to 1.5_02 since bukkit is ready to go. if you try to connect and the server is down it is probably because i screwed something up. wish me luck!


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok i am going to attempt to upgrade my server to 1.5_02 since bukkit is ready to go. if you try to connect and the server is down it is probably because i screwed something up. wish me luck!



Good luck!















Be sure to have an accident with TheMailMan's house.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2011)

yay update complete! everything seems to be running smoothly!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yay update complete! everything seems to be running smoothly!



I hope this fixed the Indian burial ground issue I was having.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope this fixed the Indian burial ground issue I was having.



odd..

i guess it's fixed for everyone, except you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2011)

teleporting works much better now. you will have to change your ladders. you cant leave a space between them now. also, the grass is messed up in all texture packs except the default one. and im seeing things in the distance before i see things right in front of me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2011)

Got the pilot (1x2) tunnel dug for a subway connecting the old subway lines to the forest.  It is approximately 1600m long and riding it will get the "On A Rail" achievement for you once complete.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2011)

Got the Gravel Tower/Great Tree Forest train station/lookout/dock more or less done:






That's a huge lake/ocean (perhaps the biggest in the server) behind me so the dock is very useful.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 27, 2011)

Is this game like mmorpg stylish ? And when will final release com out ? If its so addicting than I could join you aswell


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks to folks helping me with the great wall. However, please just follow the template i set out. There is a set way to actually run the wall and it is easier if people help by raising the walls and what not.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Is this game like mmorpg stylish ? And when will final release com out ? If its so addicting than I could join you aswell


It's not really an MMO nor an RPG.  It's like a first-person Lego game where blocks are virtually limitless and some (with legs) like to ruin your day by sneaking up on you and exploding. XD

The "final" release will theoretically come out 11/11/11 (November 11, 2011).  The developer has said that the date merely means "beta" will be removed from the title but he is likely to continue updating the game.    If you buy it while in beta, it will be cheaper (about $20 USD now) than buying it once it is officially released ($25-30 USD then).  All updates are free (there's been about one prety significant update per month) and small to download (the game is only a few megabytes).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's not really an MMO nor an RPG.  It's like a first-person Lego game where blocks are virtually limitless and some (with legs) like to ruin your day by sneaking up on you and exploding. XD
> 
> The "final" release will theoretically come out 11/11/11 (November 11, 2011).  The developer has said that the date merely means "beta" will be removed from the title but he is likely to continue updating the game.    If you buy it while in beta, it will be cheaper (about $20 USD now) than buying it once it is officially released ($25-30 USD then).  All updates are free (there's been about one prety significant update per month) and small to download (the game is only a few megabytes).



Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Man, Ford should go into marketting for Minecraft.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 27, 2011)

one more question what is the main point for this game or main target?


----------



## razaron (Apr 27, 2011)

PCGamer said:
			
		

> Minecraft breaks all the rules of a game; it’s got a very hard learning curve at the start, there’s no leveling up, there’s no mission structure, there’s no experience, there’s very few measurable things in there and yet it’s hugely successful.


More or less somes it up. It's completely free form. No story or anything of the sort. Just fun (and creepers).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2011)

Arciks said:


> one more question what is the main point for this game or main target?


Objective 1: Survive
Objective 2: Explore
Objective 3: Build


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Objective 1: Survive
> Objective 2: Explore
> Objective 3: Build



Objective 4: Don't get banned


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

looks pretty simple, and what heppens if i die?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 28, 2011)

Arciks said:


> looks pretty simple, and what heppens if i die?



You get banned.  

In all seriousness, you respawn.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

and what do i need to do to get banned?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 28, 2011)

Arciks said:


> and what do i need to do to get banned?



Make giant swastikas, or break the other rules.  Single player, no worries though.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> *Make giant swastikas*, or break the other rules.  Single player, no worries though.



what is that


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2011)

Arciks said:


> looks pretty simple, and what heppens if i die?


You respawn at the bed you last slept in.  If no bed, you spawn at the world spawn point (if you look at the map, its the large brick square).




Arciks said:


> what is that


Google it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You respawn at the bed you last slept in.  If no bed, you spawn at the world spawn point (if you look at the map, its the large brick square).



map looks pretty big, or its just my imagination?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2011)

It is very big.  See the long road/bridge going to the east?  That's 1.6km and takes about 9 minutes to run across on foot.  To mine a 1x2 tunnel (big enough to run in) that distance takes about 2 hours.


The rules for newtekie1's server are on the first post.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is very big.  See the long road/bridge going to the east?  That's 1.6km and takes about 9 minutes to run across on foot.  To mine a 1x2 tunnel (big enough to run in) that distance takes about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> The rules for newtekie1's server are on the first post.



ok i guess i give it a shot to try it out.So I basically got a chance to meet you in there?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2011)

There's about 40 people on the safe list so you are likely to run into a few. XD

Once you got a Minecraft account, you have to PM newtekie1 with your Minecraft username so he can add you to the safe list and give you the address to the server.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's about 40 people on the safe list so you are likely to run into a few. XD
> 
> Once you got a Minecraft account, you have to PM newtekie1 with your Minecraft username so he can add you to the safe list and give you the address to the server.



Ok i bought game PM'd newtekie1 waiting for info


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's about 40 people on the safe list so you are likely to run into a few. XD



Good guess, Arciks makes 40 people exactly(41 including me).


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good stuff.  I assume that by the rules, I can pick a lot of land outside the said boundary to build?

Edit: also, why are there no beds in the starting zone lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 28, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> also, why are there no beds in the starting zone lol



There is an Inn right next to it filled with beds.

The starting zone is protected so it can't be modified by anyone but me, it was created way before beds were part of the game, and anything placed in the starting zone couldn't be used by anyone, doors couldn't even be openned.  I'm not sure if beds would even work there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2011)

there was an absolutely insane lightning storm and it spawned this massive zombie!!!!!!!







here is erocker running for his life!


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG!  It looks like Robbie came alive and invaded your server. :x  As far as I know, lightning can only turn pigs into pigmen.

FYI, if anyone has gold or iron to spare, I could really use it for the upgraded subway system.  It's going to take about 128 gold to make all the boosters.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> OMG!  It looks like Robbie came alive and invaded your server. :x  As far as I know, lightning can only turn pigs into pigmen.



It was hillarious. That was actually the first storm I've seen. I've seen rain on the server but not with the lightning and thunder. One guy was standing in my house taking shelter and I saw a lightning bolt come throught the ceiling and vaporize him. Left a smoldering hole in my wood floor. It seems whenever a zombie gets hit by lightning they become huge.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2011)

The only place giants are mentioned:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Mobs#Potential_Future_Mobs

Maybe he enabled them.  Did they hurt at all?


According to the wiki, lightning only effects creepers (makes their boom bigger) and pigs (turn into pigmen).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 28, 2011)

All of a sudden I feel the need for an emergency safe room.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/2011-04-27_2327.jpg



Why was there an enormous zombie at my house?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 28, 2011)

we turned night time back on but i will find that plugin that at least makes daytime longer. people who play on my server should armor up and have a strong weapon on them for when storms come through. seriously, hundreds of monsters were in our main town blowing up everywhere.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

game looks cool and funny.Will take some study of crafting and some minor gameplay and ect than will give a shot for longer ingame time to try some crafting and adventuring


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2011)

The ~1.6km rail is up one-way.  Ride it to get the "On the Rail" achievement.  You'll have to bring a cart with you, set it in the corner, get in, and push the button to launch.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The ~1.6km rail is up one-way.  Ride it to get the "On the Rail" achievement.  You'll have to bring a cart with you, set it in the corner, get in, and push the button to launch.



is there any good for those achievements
---
whenever i log in its darkness outside do i need to sleep to get day


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2011)

Next, we're gonna have to make a platform to ride pigs off of and plummet to their death. XD




Kreij said:


> Okay guys. Some of you saw the little area of land I commandeered in the safe zone last night.
> Below is what I want to build on it. 8 blocks thick. (The very botton layer would be 10x8)
> The inside will be hollow so we can build rooms or whatever.
> It's 64 high x 64 wide, so we have to make sure we're low enough that we won't hit the skycap.
> ...


Do you have a pixel-accurate version of this picture (should be exactly 64x64 pixels)?  It would work much better because I can easily mark off which tiles are complete (that's how I managed to get the High-Dive done right the first time).  I can also make internal schematics of the interior.


----------



## razaron (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not going to be on for a while and when I get back on again I want to start fresh. So can someone kindly recycle my base? The should be a couple of hundred redstone dust and cobblestone among other nick-nacks.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Do you have a pixel-accurate version of this picture (should be exactly 64x64 pixels)? It would work much better because I can easily mark off which tiles are complete (that's how I managed to get the High-Dive done right the first time). I can also make internal schematics of the interior.



I have no idea what you mean by pixel-accurate version. 
That picture should be block-accurate at exactly 64x64. I used an Icon editor to make it.


----------



## Meow9000 (Apr 29, 2011)

razaron said:


> I'm not going to be on for a while and when I get back on again I want to start fresh. So can someone kindly recycle my base? The should be a couple of hundred redstone dust and cobblestone among other nick-nacks.



Alright if I move in and use the mine that's already there.


----------



## razaron (Apr 29, 2011)

Meow9000 said:


> Alright if I move in and use the mine that's already there.



Sure.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I have no idea what you mean by pixel-accurate version.
> That picture should be block-accurate at exactly 64x64. I used an Icon editor to make it.



Yeah, should be pretty easy to reproduce using your image, it is 64x64, so each square is one block of wool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I have no idea what you mean by pixel-accurate version.
> That picture should be block-accurate at exactly 64x64. I used an Icon editor to make it.


Like this:





I don't trust that image though because it was made by cleaning up and resizing yours.  Paint could have made a silly mistake.  Maybe you could save a 64x64 icon in that program?  I should be able to extract a bitmap from it.


Here's the proposed new location for the TPU Logo (in orange):





Any objections?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't trust that image though because it was made by cleaning up and resizing yours.  Paint could have made a silly mistake.  Maybe you could save a 64x64 icon in that program?  I should be able to extract a bitmap from it.



i'm not doing the work so i have no say in the matter, but how far off could it possibly be?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2011)

1 pixel and that's all it takes. XD

Oh, also, make sure to save it as a PNG or BMP.  It needs to be lossless.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1 pixel and that's all it takes. XD
> 
> Oh, also, make sure to save it as a PNG or BMP.  It needs to be lossless.



We can use the original, it has the grid layed out so that one square in the grid is one block of wool, and the grid is 64x64(I made sure).


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, rhino's server is haunted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__xK7mwYMts


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, Rhino has a server also?


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's awesome.  PM him to get whitelisted.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 29, 2011)

I started to like this game, and crafting seems to be easy to understand but still need couple of days to get it fully into my brains 
---
And if i downloaded mincraft.exe from homepage, I still need to force update to get my latest update every time i run minecraft.exe
Because every time i do it and do force update it updates all time, why dont it keep those update files somewere on the PC?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh no I will probably be banned now,because i build my new house in safe zone without permission  I was to carelless to miss that rule


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2011)

Arciks said:


> And if i downloaded mincraft.exe from homepage, I still need to force update to get my latest update every time i run minecraft.exe
> Because every time i do it and do force update it updates all time, why dont it keep those update files somewere on the PC?


It must not be able to save it.  The game is downloaded/installed to C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft

If it can't write there, I bet it places it in TEMP and therefore, has to redownload every time.




Arciks said:


> Oh no I will probably be banned now,because i build my new house in safe zone without permission  I was to carelless to miss that rule


You're outside the safe zone a ways.  Building inside the safe zone without permission doesn't result in banning, it results in whatever is built there potentially getting torn down by something that does have permission.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 29, 2011)

oh cool than.My house is safe  will need to make some armor next somehow and do some remodeling to my house inside


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2011)

Leather is the easiest armor to make:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Armor


I was getting 503 error for a while.  It seems to be fixed now...


The piggy is almost done.  I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 29, 2011)

so basically i just ned to hunt pigs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2011)

Cows.  Cows drop leather when killed.  I wish pigs did.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok than will kill some cows havnt killed any till now.Looking forward to it 
----
Oh and decidet to make rooftop in pyramid style


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's Peggy the Piggy and a few of her many piglets:


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 30, 2011)

looks sweet and pink  Did u build it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2011)

Yup.  Tested and it works for getting the "When Pigs Fly" achivement.  Someone else might have to push you and your pig off though otherwise you might have to wait a while until one of the other pigs push you off.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 30, 2011)

looks huuuge!!!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Arciks said:


> looks huuuge!!!!!!



It is as big as possible without going underground, it hits the build height limit of minecraft.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 30, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> It is as big as possible without going underground, it hits the build height limit of minecraft.



nicely done 
and cant connect to your server


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2011)

Same, we got the boot.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 30, 2011)

i was in middle of building my roof now my house will be wet because of rain


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 30, 2011)

says "logging in" cannot login


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 30, 2011)

Meh. you guys with your logos and your pigs. Wheres your looney pixel art game characters?!?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2011)

Pigs are pixel art (Minecraft's artistic style) game (Minecraft) charaters. 


And yeah, it's still down.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2011)

Restarted the server, all should be well again. 



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Meh. you guys with your logos and yours pigs. Wheres your looney pixel art game characters?!?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110430/Untitled-1 (2)df.jpg



A Cactuar?  We've got a Mario!

Edit: I just logged onto the server to test and it was a thunderstorm.  I  was walking around with my sword and BAM! stuck my lightning!  It destroyed the sword I was holding!  I didn't know lighting did that!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 1, 2011)

Bleh. Mario is lame, and he wears pants. Cactuar is a naked maniac that sticks people with needles.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2011)

I've updated the first post of the thread.  The main improvement is the warp command and instructions on enabling AA and AF on nVidia graphics card.  I didn't bother with AMD cards since you can only do global settings and not application specific, doing it on AMD cards is a no brainer, if you wanted to do it.

To give you and idea of the different enabling AA and AF makes here are some before and after shots:

Before:





After:


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2011)

Ugh.. There must be something wrong with rhino's server. Redstone isn't working like it should, buttons stick, delays don't work at all. Bummer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I've updated the first post of the thread.  The main improvement is the warp command and instructions on enabling AA and AF on nVidia graphics card.  I didn't bother with AMD cards since you can only do global settings and not application specific, doing it on AMD cards is a no brainer, if you wanted to do it.
> 
> To give you and idea of the different enabling AA and AF makes here are some before and after shots:
> 
> ...


After makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> After makes my eyes hurt.



Oh, but it is so much nicer!  I know it is kind of odd to say related to relatively graphically simple game like minecraft, but the jaggies really annoyed the piss out of me, especially on the 1280x1024 monitor on rig2.  All the straight lines really make the jaggies obvious to me in minecraft.  The after image is with 32x AA, which kind of blurs things a little bit too much for my tastes, I play with 4x AA and 8x AF and it isn't nearly as blurred.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 1, 2011)

The effect on the water is rather dramatic. From big straight lines to a staggered 3 line pattern.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The effect on the water is rather dramatic. From big straight lines to a staggered 3 line pattern.



The water pattern rotates through a few patterns, that is why it looks so different between the two.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 1, 2011)

Then I can't even see a difference haha


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2011)

Look at the horizontal lines between the red and white, it is more obvious there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I did and my eyes started freaking out.  AA/AF is not for 1920x1200 res. XD


The logo is done by the way (for everyone else to know).


----------



## Aceman.au (May 2, 2011)

I've decided to build a pirate ship, Im going to need a lot of wood and place in water where I can build it, will build a deck, cabin, cargo hold, brig, etc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2011)

The subway is done except for the north/south and east/west train station/hub behind the Trade Center.  It might be a while before that gets done though.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 2, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The subway is done except for the north/south and east/west train station/hub behind the Trade Center.  It might be a while before that gets done though.



Did u know there's a powered rail now?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2011)

That's what it uses--probably close to 150 of them.  All the subways are using powered rails now.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 2, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's what it uses--probably close to 150 of them.  All the subways are using powered rails now.



Guess u had no trouble getting the redstone for it ROFL


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2011)

It's gold and iron that's the issue, not redstone.  It takes 6 gold or iron for every one redstone.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 2, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's gold and iron that's the issue, not redstone.  It takes 6 gold or iron for every one redstone.



Ive got about 40 gold if u need it, in ingots. I will want payment though.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 2, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's gold and iron that's the issue, not redstone.  It takes 6 gold or iron for every one redstone.



I have about 46 gold ingots and 15 iron blocks you can have


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2011)

The subway is done as far as it needs to be expanded for now.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 2, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The subway is done as far as it needs to be expanded for now.



Well, if u ever need more


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2011)

Why did you gents move the logo? 
It doesn't matter to me, I'm just curious.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 3, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Why did you gents move the logo?
> It doesn't matter to me, I'm just curious.



Two main reasons.

The new location allows for a little bit more building without the TPU logo blocking it, and it makes it so the logo is still visable from the spawn point, but not BAM right in your face.

Also, the new location lines up a lot better with the subway, so access to the TPU logo can easily be done via the subway only, with no obvious external enterance to break up the look of the logo.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Two main reasons.
> 
> The new location allows for a little bit more building without the TPU logo blocking it, and it makes it so the logo is still visable from the spawn point, but not BAM right in your face.
> 
> Also, the new location lines up a lot better with the subway, so access to the TPU logo can easily be done via the subway only, with no obvious external enterance to break up the look of the logo.



GL with taking it down and rebuilding.

*Walks away*
*Door slam*
*Starts running*
*Speeds away in a car with a burnout*
(Simpsons quote xD )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Two main reasons.
> 
> The new location allows for a little bit more building without the TPU logo blocking it, and it makes it so the logo is still visable from the spawn point, but not BAM right in your face.
> 
> Also, the new location lines up a lot better with the subway, so access to the TPU logo can easily be done via the subway only, with no obvious external enterance to break up the look of the logo.


Also, looks better surrounded by a pool of water instead of land.




l33tGaMeR said:


> GL with taking it down and rebuilding.
> 
> *Walks away*
> *Door slam*
> ...


It was already moved several days ago.  The foundation, subway station, and interior took more time than the logo itself did.  If it burns down again, I reckon it will look pretty neat (like a circular skeleton). XD


How often is the map updated?  It doesn't look like it has been updated for a while.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 3, 2011)

Oh. Well I havent been close to the spawn lately so thats news to me.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 3, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How often is the map updated? It doesn't look like it has been updated for a while.



Until I get more RAM in the Minecraft server and can host everything there and automate the update process, we are back to updates once a week, I'll update it tomorrow.  I hope to be putting another 4GB in the server in the next week or so.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Until I get more RAM in the Minecraft server and can host everything there and automate the update process, we are back to updates once a week, I'll update it tomorrow.  I hope to be putting another 4GB in the server in the next week or so.



I really wanna see my finished road to the tree farm and how large it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2011)

The road is already on there:
http://newtekie1.servebeer.com/?worldX=-396&worldY=0&worldZ=-738&zoom=0


----------



## Aceman.au (May 3, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The road is already on there:
> http://newtekie1.servebeer.com/?worldX=-396&worldY=0&worldZ=-738&zoom=0



Oh awesome. Ty


----------



## razaron (May 4, 2011)

Is there some sort of limit to passive mobs? I haven't seen any for a while (I'm quite far from the safe zone).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2011)

Wiki says 15.  The reason why it appears like there's tons of them at night is because those 15 crowd around torches.  Up to 200 aggressive mobs are allowed.


----------



## razaron (May 4, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wiki says 15.  The reason why it appears like there's tons of them at night is because those 15 crowd around torches.  Up to 200 aggressive mobs are allowed.



I always thought that was 15 neutral mobs.


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2011)

what's the difference between passive and neutral ... or rather, what mobs are what?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2011)

Cows, chickens, pigs, sheep, and wolves are neutral/passive.  Wolves can become allied.  The rest are aggressive.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wiki says 15.  The reason why it appears like there's tons of them at night is because those 15 crowd around torches.  Up to 200 aggressive mobs are allowed.



I think this is one of the things changed with the last update, because I definitely remember neutral mobs being more abundant before.  I really hope notch increase that to at least 30.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

would anyone who plays on my server want to start on a fresh new map? just curious to see how things would go with a different set up plugins and permissions...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> would anyone who plays on my server want to start on a fresh new map? just curious to see how things would go with a different set up plugins and permissions...



sure im willing to try a new map


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> would anyone who plays on my server want to start on a fresh new map? just curious to see how things would go with a different set up plugins and permissions...



Sure. All I've really done is dig holes. More holes? OK!






Gonna walk an hour away and start digging. Nothing new here...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 5, 2011)

^ he is alive..


----------



## blu3flannel (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> would anyone who plays on my server want to start on a fresh new map? just curious to see how things would go with a different set up plugins and permissions...



All the work on my house? Flattening the mountain range? GAHHH! Can you at least send me a copy of the old map before you scrap it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> would anyone who plays on my server want to start on a fresh new map? just curious to see how things would go with a different set up plugins and permissions...



I wouldn't mind so much. I'm not fond of my neighbors.


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't mind so much. I'm not fond of my neighbors.



lol, reality leaking into the virtual world  

i'd be cool with a new map....  this is much longer than i've ever used a single one already


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

Easy before we switch to the new map we should go on a bruning/TNT spree!


----------



## blu3flannel (May 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Easy before we switch to the new map we should go on a bruning/TNT spree!



I definitely want a copy of the map before this happens...


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I definitely want a copy of the map before this happens...



Visit the server address in a browser. 



AthlonX2 said:


> ^ he is alive..



Aww, do ya miss me? Noone else to troll? Is there a hole in your life without me? 

How touching.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> All the work on my house? Flattening the mountain range? GAHHH! Can you at least send me a copy of the old map before you scrap it?



yea, i knew out of the entire group you would probably have a bit of an issue with it. it is always fun to start fresh and let new ideas work themselves out without the distractions of all the old projects around. why do you think artists, painters especially, toss an entire piece of work and start over when they know they can do better? heh.

i would also like to try out some new plugin configurations on a fresh install as i am suspicious while some plugins have been unloaded they still are effecting performance of the game. damn beta.

i wont have much time this weekend to do it since my parents are coming to visit but maybe by Sunday it can happen.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sure. All I've really done is dig holes. More holes? OK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









PS. Don't Google Image Search "Holes" with the smartfilter disabled if you are at work...


----------



## blu3flannel (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, i knew out of the entire group you would probably have a bit of an issue with it. it is always fun to start fresh and let new ideas work themselves out without the distractions of all the old projects around. why do you think artists, painters especially, toss an entire piece of work and start over when they know they can do better? heh.
> 
> i would also like to try out some new plugin configurations on a fresh install as i am suspicious while some plugins have been unloaded they still are effecting performance of the game. damn beta.
> 
> i wont have much time this weekend to do it since my parents are coming to visit but maybe by Sunday it can happen.


I'm alright with starting on a new map, I just want a copy of the current one so I can finish my project. I'd love to start fresh so I can implement what I learned from my mistakes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I'm alright with starting on a new map, I just want a copy of the current one so I can finish my project. I'd love to start fresh so I can implement what I learned from my mistakes.



ok


----------



## blu3flannel (May 5, 2011)

We need more community projects this time around, it'll make the server more interesting. An ENORMOUS tree farm and other awesome things are some of the projects on my mind.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

I have been dreaming of being able to make large moving things, like draw bridges, rotating platforms, heck, even elevators.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> We need more community projects this time around, it'll make the server more interesting. An ENORMOUS tree farm and other awesome things are some of the projects on my mind.



We should get on Teamspeak and make a nice list of things to do. I would like to make a real rail station (hoping redstone works correctly) this time around. Perhaps keep it all underground this time as well.  I will also be making my house out of somethng non-flammable. Some jerk burned my house down. 



cadaveca said:


> I have been dreaming of being able to make large moving things, like draw bridges, rotating platforms, heck, even elevators.



Me too! Well, can't really make things move all that much, but I would love to do a large scale bridge. What would be great are cars. Have them work somewhat like boats but they could run on flat roads, possibly stairs.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Some jerk burned my house down.



Hence why i do nothing but dig holes. That's really crappy.


Meanwhile...Go ahead, burn my hole.





Anyway the TS list is a good idea...do you think you could create a specific TS channel for it, and have the list show when people enter the channel?



			
				erocker said:
			
		

> Me too! Well, can't really make things move all that much, but I would love to do a large scale bridge. What would be great are cars. Have them work somewhat like boats but they could run on flat roads, possibly stairs.



I've been doing alot of "experiementing" in the singleplayer with redstone, making switches and stuff...so many possibilities there, all not working yet. Then I think about all the work involved, and the potential for failure...a challenge!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Some jerk burned my house down.



That sucks, doesn't Easy have an anti-griefing plug-in running to find who did it and restore the damage?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> That sucks, doesn't Easy have an anti-griefing plug-in running to find who did it and restore the damage?



I thought so but I guess not.   Bah, the other day I was thinking sandstone would of looked much better than wood anyways but all for not. I don't mind starting over as I have been randomly mining due to boredom for the past few days.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> I thought so but I guess not.   Bah, the other day I was thinking sandstone would of looked much better than wood anyways but all for not. I don't mind starting over as I have been randomly mining due to boredom for the past few days.




Aw man! I wonder if they burned my cabin also.

Edit: Just checked and all my stuff is ok.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Aw man! I wonder if they burned my cabin also.



No. When I entered the server I could see where the fire started from what was missing and where the fire had spread. Just my house and the tower that was connected to my house got destroyed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> No. When I entered the server I could see where the fire started from what was missing and where the fire had spread. Just my house and the tower that was connected to my house got destroyed.



Maybe someone had an accident?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

I don't see how you can have an accident while playing with flint and steel on someone's house.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> That sucks, doesn't Easy have an anti-griefing plug-in running to find who did it and restore the damage?



i thought my ability to judge a man's character was a built-in anti-griefing tool. i was wrong


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2011)

erocker put a ton of work into his place... that sucks man


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

Meh, it's not really a big deal, it was a little shocking at first if anything. I enjoy building more than anything and there was nothing left to build with that place. Plus, rebuilding it it almost impossible with the amount of water all over the place that I can't seem to remove. I would love to start a new map, preferably in a hilly location and no desert around. I think starting with making a central city with streets laid out would be a good idea.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, it's not really a big deal, it was a little shocking at first if anything. I enjoy building more than anything and there was nothing left to build with that place. Plus, rebuilding it it almost impossible with the amount of water all over the place that I can't seem to remove. I would love to start a new map, preferably in a hilly location and no desert around. I think starting with making a central city with streets laid out would be a good idea.



I'm down. Only thing is I wanna build an epic castle this time.



erocker said:


> I don't see how you can have an accident while playing with flint and steel on someone's house.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/mcfire.jpg



Thats a lot of BS man. Is there a time stamp of when people were on?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm down. Only thing is I wanna build an epic castle this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of BS man. Is there a time stamp of when people were on?



we know who did it. he has been removed from the whitelist for the time being.  i am going to start a clubhouse thread for my server just so we dont clog up this thread with our own BS.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> we know who did it. he has been removed from the whitelist for the time being.  i am going to start a clubhouse thread for my server just so we dont clog up this thread with our own BS.



Heh. Good thing. Wasn't me, so naturally I'm eager to get started again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

thread started here.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2276337#post2276337

i will be fairly busy until Sunday so if i go ahead and start a new world there will not be any mods/plugins available until then. we can discuss this in the clubhouse.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i thought my ability to judge a man's character was a built-in anti-griefing tool. i was wrong



Made that mistake myself.

If you are looking for a good plug-in, I run BigBrother on my server.  It works really well, and is great at rolling back fires started by griefers, but pretty much requires MySQL for maps of any reasonable size.  It also causes a little bit of lag on initial loading of the map and chunks when you first connect or warp somewhere, but that might be due to my server only having 2GB of RAM...



Easy Rhino said:


> we know who did it. he has been removed from the whitelist for the time being.  i am going to start a clubhouse thread for my server just so we dont clog up this thread with our own BS.



Aww... I kind of liked sharing experiences between the servers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

lol. i think im going to add 2 more gigs to this little atom proc. i hope it helps.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2011)

The plan for the mega collector (pixel-accurate):





4x scaled:





The player deck might be lowered a bit (to increase the number of hostile mobs spawning) and flooded causing all the goods to move to the center.

Dimensions are 126x126x24.  That's almost twice as big as the logo.  The passive deck is 70x70 or slightly larger than the logo (64x64).

It has 16 drowners (12 of which have cactus for killing spiders) and is capable of drowning 40 simutaneously.


I bet it will look like a UFO mothership from the ground.  I'll be tempted to make little similar shaped UFOs around it. XD


 I'm still looking for a place to put it.  Preferably, I want nothing but water or ice under it and I don't want to do much terraforming.  Two reasons for this: 1) so mobs don't spawn under it and 2) so as many passive mobs as possible spawn inside the structure.


----------



## razaron (May 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It has 16 drowners (12 of which have cactus for killing spiders) and is capable of drowning 40 simutaneously.



Why not use a lava trap instead of cacti?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2011)

Because there's going to be water coming in from both directions so there's no where to put the lava without substantially increasing the height.


But crap, you're mentioning it exposed a major design flaw (the holes aren't big enough to fit a spider).  I'll examine the possibilities of changing over to lava too...


Edit: How's this look?









The top one is now 128 and the bottom one is 64.

Edit: There's some minor bugs I fixed (not all the water was 8 long and there wasn't 3 height clearance for the passive deck) but overall, it looks the same so I'm not going to update the images yet.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2011)

Holy grap...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2011)

Could you maybe render a top down image of the server and see if any of the ice/water is big enough to fit a 128x128 box with little/no land under it?  It's really difficult to get an idea of scale on the isometric tectonic map and the image is obviously too big to host anywhere losslessly without scaling.


Edit: I think I found a good location to the west of the tree farm.  I'll know for sure if it is good or not when Tectonius is next updated.  All the holes in the world are driving me insane. XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2011)

Has Tectonius been updated yet?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2011)

It will be updated tonight.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2011)

I've added a link in the first post to a downloadable demo of Minecraft provided by PC Gamer, so anyone on the fence about getting minecraft can try it a little before you buy it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2011)

Foundation (128x128) for the UFO laid:





This is not going to be easy building down rather than up with nothing but air below me. 


Edit: 128 diameter arch is done:


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Foundation (128x128) for the UFO laid:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110511/ufo_foundation_laid_resized.jpg
> 
> This is not going to be easy building down rather than up with nothing but air below me.
> ...



At least if you fall, you should hit water.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2011)

Yup, zombie pushed me off already. XD  The water is pretty deep too. 


Edit: The lava traps aren't working so great.


----------



## razaron (May 14, 2011)

Starting to carve out a 1000x50x2 mine. This ought to be beautiful.

Edit: worked out the minimum yield of this mine.

visible blocks                            204200                                                                             
diamond blocks (0.08%)             163.36                                                                                
gold blocks (0.10%)                   204.2                                                                                                                                  
lapis lazuli blocks (0.02%?)          40.84                                                                                                                                               
redstone blocks (0.70%)             1429.4                                                                                                                                           
iron blocks (0.50%)                   1021                                                                                                                                                        
coal blocks (1.00%)                   2042


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2011)

Hope you got a lot of torches and don't hit any lava. XD


----------



## razaron (May 14, 2011)

I reached a point where a "wall" (1*x*y) of blocks are glitched and can only be affected from above. Wierd.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2011)

The only time I saw something like that was when mining around the spawn.  You could attack the one side that is outside the spawn area but that's it.  The rest reappear after being destroyed.


----------



## Conti027 (May 16, 2011)

Can I have this spot to build a house on?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2011)

How big do you plan on making it?  If it isn't going to be that tall, yeah you can build there.


----------



## Conti027 (May 16, 2011)

Okay, Thank you. Shouldn't be too tall. Just 2 stories and maybe a basement


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2011)

Current state of the UFO:


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> Okay, Thank you. Shouldn't be too tall. Just 2 stories and maybe a basement



That should be fine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2011)

The UFO is done:




Relevant warps:
collector
Roswell


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2011)

Definitely reminds me of Independence Day.  That thing is massive.


----------



## Aceman.au (May 18, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Definitely reminds me of Independence Day.  That thing is massive.



"So pretty" 

Que giant green lazer


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2011)

Houston, we have a problem.  I think I identified why no passive mobs spawn anymore (making the passive deck of the UFO useless).  Tame wolves count against the maximum passive mobs allowed.  We have tons of tame wolves and therefore, we get no passive mobs.  I'm going to find a way to kill my wolves (most likely run around a lava lake) in order to hopefully get passive mobs spawning.  I would be grateful to anyone who does the same.

Edit: I killed all my wolves and immediately after, I could see a group of pigs again by the cabin.  Pigs have also spawned in the UFO/Collector.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2011)

Damn, that sucks, I hope notch increases the passive mob limit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2011)

I never used mine so I had no problem killing them off.  Leather is more useful to me than wolves. XD

We really need more of the wolves killed off though.  The number of passive mobs spawning is still relatively low.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2011)

I just hopped on real quick and killed off all of mine, I just killed them with my sword, and for some reason I felt really bad about it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2011)

I just ran around an underground lava lake so they all burned up quick.  It was sad, but not as sad as slaying them.  It was quick too.

After I slayed mine, I only got 6 leather from the passive deck of the UFO. Hopefully the volume of passives went up...way up.  And yeah, I hope they remove tame wolves from the passive mob limit.  Then again, something has to stop everyone from accumulating 100 wolves. XD


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2011)

Queue corny wolf T-Shirt in rememberance.


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2011)

To say that you are sad because of the loss of an intangible, digital representation of something in a game means that you are making an emotional investment in a non-existant, virtual environment.

You guys are scaring me. You may need to get out more. Seriously.


----------



## digibucc (May 19, 2011)

Kreij said:


> To say that you are sad because of the loss of an intangible, digital representation of something in a game means that you are making an emotional investment in a non-existant, virtual environment.
> 
> You guys are scaring me. You may need to get out more. Seriously.



i don't know man.  i'll always remember the guard dogs on NES RoboCop .  i hated having to kill them


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2011)

I installed an extra 2GB of RAM in the server.  I've increase the usable memory available to the Minecraft server to 2GB, though we've never come close to even using the 1GB it had before.  I've also combined the tectonicus and minecraft servers onto the same machine, finally.  This means totally automated tectonicus updates are now possible and will happen every monday, wednesday, and friday.

Please note the new tectonicus address especially the port, as the standard port 80 will not work.



Kreij said:


> To say that you are sad because of the loss of an intangible, digital representation of something in a game means that you are making an emotional investment in a non-existant, virtual environment.
> 
> You guys are scaring me. You may need to get out more. Seriously.



No, it just makes a really realistic sound when they are hit, and having 4 dogs myself that the sound of a dog crying makes me sad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2011)

Newteki1 you should add AlecStar to your white list.



newtekie1 said:


> No, it just makes a really realistic sound when they are hit, and having 4 dogs myself that the sound of a dog crying makes me sad.



Yeah I kinda felt bad when I slaughtered all of Erockers dogs on a dare.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2011)

The UFO looks awesome on Tectonicus.  It really, really stands out. XD


----------



## spud107 (May 20, 2011)

nice, id join if i wasnt already on a server, buildin stuff like this . .


----------



## newtekie1 (May 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Newteki1 you should add AlecStar to your white list.



Yeah...right...



FordGT90Concept said:


> The UFO looks awesome on Tectonicus.  It really, really stands out. XD



Yeah, when the map first loads it looks like someone lost a big quarter!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

Minecraft 1.6 will be released in the coming week.  If you want to continue playing on my server *DO NOT* update until I give the go ahead.  My server will likely remain on the older version for a week or longer until Bukkit and the plug-ins are updated.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2011)

Did they announce any new major changes in it or is it still maps (mostly useless)+bug fixes?


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2011)

check the minecraft page...LONG list of fixes


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did they announce any new major changes in it or is it still maps (mostly useless)+bug fixes?



Nether in multiplayer is supposed to be added.  As is the infinitely spreading fire being fixed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2011)

Ah, forgot about Nether.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

i am not excited about the expanding of worlds to multiplayer.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am not excited about the expanding of worlds to multiplayer.



Nor am I.  We'll have to see how that works out.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 24, 2011)

And just what is "expanding of worlds to multiplayer"?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> And just what is "expanding of worlds to multiplayer"?



I believe it means that each server will be able to have multiple worlds, like single player, that players can switch between.

Another thing I just noticed was "It’s no longer possible to build solid blocks on the top layer of the maps".  I hope that doesn't mean anything already built on the top layer will get destroyed, because the TPU logo will be screwed.  And really, I was wanting notch to increase the height of the map, not decrease it, that really does suck...


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

im with tekie. i would like to see the height and depths increased rather than the addition of other worlds.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Another thing I just noticed was "It’s no longer possible to build solid blocks on the top layer of the maps".  I hope that doesn't mean anything already built on the top layer will get destroyed, because the TPU logo will be screwed.  And really, I was wanting notch to increase the height of the map, not decrease it, that really does suck...


I'd be more concerned about the UFO.  If my math is correct, there are 12868 blocks up there and it being placed on top layer of the map prevents anything from spawning up there.  In other words, if that layer is no more, the roof will have to come down a tile and the whole thing is going to torches and lots of them.  I just hope that the mobs will still spawn in a 2 height area otherwise the entire structure would have to be lowered.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

Crap. My e-peen castle is screwed if he lowers the ceiling.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd be more concerned about the UFO.  If my math is correct, there are 12868 blocks up there and it being placed on top layer of the map prevents anything from spawning up there.  In other words, if that layer is no more, the roof will have to come down a tile and the whole thing is going to torches and lots of them.  I just hope that the mobs will still spawn in a 2 height area otherwise the entire structure would have to be lowered.



Yeah, I'm really hoping existing structures aren't affected, and it only means nothing new can be built on that layer.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 24, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I believe it means that each server will be able to have multiple worlds, like single player, that players can switch between.



Well why would that be bad. Portals finally do something.


----------



## Kreij (May 24, 2011)

Too bad he made the new "visible chunks" an overall server setting instead of making it a "per user" setting. :/
It does look like he made a couple other changes to reduce the overall packet load.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Too bad he made the new "visible chunks" an overall server setting instead of making it a "per user" setting. :/
> It does look like he made a couple other changes to reduce the overall packet load.


I think what that does is determine how many chunks (distance from current chunk) the server sends to clients.  In other words, if tekie turned it way down, it might be possible for you to play.  Then again, doing so would make it impossible to take pictures like this...


TPU*!*  It is an exact mirror of the "P Stairwell"

Stairwell shaft dug to bedrock--walls are finished with the floors laid out:






Stairwell built from bedrock up:





Sandstone, glass, and glowstone shroud completed:





Appoximately 8000 blocks were mined, hundreds of smooth slabs were used, close to a thousand sandstone used.  It took hours to mine but less than an hour to build the stairwell and shroud since I already had all the materials.

If you're curious how the other letters were built, that pretty much sums it up.


Edit: Now it's time for renovations (replacing torches with glowstone) on the other TPU letters.  I'll post pictures of a nude "U" soon (what it looked like before it was shrouded in lava and water).  I have to stop the lava anyway to gain access to the torches under it (yes, they are there but lava is opaque).


Edit: The renovated, naked U (it took forever to beat that lava down ):






Edit: Renovations complete:





*Note:* Do NOT try to swim up in the T from ground level.  It's a death trap.

It is possible to swim up or down below water level, just make sure to stop at all the exposed floors for air.  Swim in the center when going up and swim on the edge when going down.


"T" is for "Tank!" XD


----------



## Kreij (May 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think what that does is determine how many chunks (distance from current chunk) the server sends to clients. In other words, if tekie turned it way down, it might be possible for you to play. Then again, doing so would make it impossible to take pictures like this...



I know it would. I meant that it's too bad that the setting could not be on a "per-user" level.
So Newt could set mine to 3 and yours to 15.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2011)

here is a trailer for minecraft 1.6

probably the dumbest thing ive seen but still i laughed out loud.

http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/minecraft/minecraft-16-trailer


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2011)

I'm gonna need a mower.


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ...
> probably the dumbest thing ive seen but still i laughed out loud
> ...



agreed word for word.  it was sooo stupid but i still enjoyed it muchly 

"ooh look at this nice map notch made.  that'll make the fire burn a bit longer"


----------



## Virus-j (May 26, 2011)

Dont suppose someone could send me there 1.5 Minecraft files please ? I accidently Updated to 1.6. 

Thanks ; )


NM, Found the file : p


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2011)

The logo got its "bling" on:


----------



## Peter1986C (May 27, 2011)

That's a hell lot of wool!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2011)

Tekie hasn't said anything about it so I will (save him some time).  Tectonicus now supports signs (you have to check the box in the lower right corner because it is unchecked by default).  Only signs that start with ~ on the very first line will appear on Tectonicus.

Recommended sign layout:

```
~<what it is>
<what it is or who made it>
<what it is or who made it>
<who made it>
```

Example sign layout:

```
~Very High Dive
FordGT90Concept
_Mr_Anderson_
_KarL_
```

They won't show up immediately on Tectonicus.  If memory serves, the Tectonicus data is updated every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.


Please label the stuff you built or know who built it and what it is (that isn't already labeled--these signs are often somewhat hidden) so those who are interested can find it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2011)

You know, I've been watching some videos of 1.6, and I really must say that I don't give a flying fuck about maps!  It seems like everyone is making a big deal out of them, but I think they are stupid.  I have tectonicus, and at the very least cartograph, that shows me the entire world in one image.  Why would I want a tiny little slice of the world that I have to hold in my hands to even even update it and view, leaving me defenseless?  It just seems stupid.

Now maybe if notch made an automatic way that all the maps were stitched together that you could bring up in game a whole world map of everything that has been explored with say the M key, I might find it usefull...


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2011)

yea, maps seem like a big waste. some of the bug fixes though seem fairly important.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, 1.6 is definitely great, I just don't care about maps and it seems like every 1.6 video I see is "OMFG Maps!!!! They are so amazing!!!!!1111!!!".


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, 1.6 is definitely great, I just don't care about maps and it seems like every 1.6 video I see is "OMFG Maps!!!! They are so amazing!!!!!1111!!!".



that's because most of the people who play minecraft are uber nerds. having maps extends their pathetic life even further into the surreal.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2011)

The map should of been like every other game--in the corner with a compass, and points of interest near by (like mobs, other players, and buildings).


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The map should of been like every other game--in the corner with a compass, and points of interest near by (like mobs, other players, and buildings).



I guess they were trying to make the maps more "realistic", like a map made by someone stranded on a desert island or something, but they have just make maps useless, IMO.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2011)

Hmm, sounds like 1.6.6 is coming out next week/this week so I guess it is going to be even longer before servers get updated.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Server has been update to the point that I feel it is stable enough for use by everyone.  All the commands are working again as they should, but no autoreplace as of yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2011)

Dammit, they made the webclient the downloadable client now.  Memory consumption is a lot less but it's headache inducing/extremely annoying.  WTF?

The framerate also substantiallyed dropped.  I frequently hit 70 fps before.  Since 1.6, doing nothing, staring at a wall, it only gets ~31 FPS.  The graph is also completely red.

I'm not liking 1.6. 


Edit: I put a portal in below the Welcome Center (follow the steps down and you can't miss it).  Be very, very careful though.  The portal spawn is above a gigantic lava lake--and I mean WAY above and VERY gigantic. XD


Edit: I'm going to have to build an obsidian shelter in nether there so ghasts don't blow it up...

Edit: It's done.  Be very careful after you leave the building though because ghasts damage everything except obsidian.  The bridge will be okay but the land it connects to can be destroyed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 7, 2011)

You could have used cobble, ghast blasts don't blow up cobble, AFAIK.

As for the client, IDK, I'm not having any issues with my downloadable client.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You could have used cobble, ghast blasts don't blow up cobble, AFAIK.


Doh!  Cobblestone is safe (Ghast blasts are just over 20).  I didn't realize that but it is done already so might as well leave it.



newtekie1 said:


> As for the client, IDK, I'm not having any issues with my downloadable client.


When playing in browser and playing in the downloaded client, it felt different.  Additionally, the downloaded version used up to 1 GiB of RAM while the browser version never reached 300 MiB.  Everything looks (low memory use) and feels (unresponsive/ackward) like the downloaded version is now the browser version.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Doh!  Cobblestone is safe (Ghast blasts are just over 20).  I didn't realize that but it is done already so might as well leave it.
> 
> 
> When playing in browser and playing in the downloaded client, it felt different.  Additionally, the downloaded version used up to 1 GiB of RAM while the browser version never reached 300 MiB.  Everything looks (low memory use) and feels (unresponsive/ackward) like the downloaded version is now the browser version.



Yeah, I just hopped on and expanded the bridge to 4 wide to make it a little easier to walk on, and added some torches.

I'm going to try to build a large cobble structure on the other side of the bridge for a slightly larger base camp, I might even enclose the bridge. I'm going to try and get some trees growing in the nether too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2011)

Trees might be trouble because of fire and ghasts will destroy them easily.  I wouldn't even bother bringing anything made out of wood (except chests and work benches) into nether because its not likely to last long.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Unfortunately the Nether has been reset, sorry!  A power outage from the storms last night corrupted the world and the nether.  The world was restored from a backup, however the nether couldn't be.  So I had to reset it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh well.  The only reason why I put that much effort into it was because of where the obsidian gate ended up in Nether.  Hopefully it is in a better, more protected place now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 10, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh well.  The only reason why I put that much effort into it was because of where the obsidian gate ended up in Nether.  Hopefully it is in a better, more protected place now.



Yeah, and this time we can just use cobble.  Though the obsidian looked really cool, especially once I lined the bridge you made with cobble on either side.  I'm looking into why the nether didn't backup as it should have now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like 1.7 is going to add an "adventure" engine.  Maybe the game will finally become useful for more than just building. XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2011)

It seems 1.7 is out, as usually the server won't be updated for a week or two until all the plugins are updated and tested.


----------



## razaron (Jul 3, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the world generation has gotten a lot better? I remember when it used to look like god got lazy and just patched a bunch of random environments together and now it looks like this (world created on beta 1.7).


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool, I did not notice that because I did not make a new world yet. No more mixed biomes anymore, as it seems from those pictures, but instead 1 biome per world section.


----------



## razaron (Jul 3, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Cool, I did not notice that because I did not make a new world yet. No more mixed biomes anymore, as it seems from those pictures, but instead 1 biome per world section.



Yah. I made a new world and was like "It's beautiful".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2011)

I think when it generates a new world, it selects a biome size.  The TPU server uses a small biome size where some servers have gigantic biomes.  I think I prefer small biomes because it's easier to find what you're looking for.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think when it generates a new world, it selects a biome size.  The TPU server uses a small biome size where some servers have gigantic biomes.  I think I prefer small biomes because it's easier to find what you're looking for.



I think the biomes are a lot smaller in the older maps and Notch has increased them in the later versions.

Man...I still remember when you loaded a map and you either got a snow map, a grass map, or a desert map.  And you were screwed if you got a desert map, just delete that world and try again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2011)

The server is updated to 1.7.2!


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 5, 2011)

test 
ugh. sorry. Trying to do something


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 5, 2011)

does this thing work?


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 5, 2011)

*BEHOLD! The TPU Minecraft Server Production!!!*

*It is my privilege to FINALLY present and reveal this Minecraft production I have been working on and off on for the past few months. I promised back in April that I would be working on a production for our TPU Minecraft server. I was originally planning for a May release but then college, work, and of course procrastination took a hold of me. I greatly apologize for the delay and I hope my fellow TPU buds will find it in their hearts to forgive my terrible procrastination. * *xD*

*MUSIC*
*I decided to go more for an epic music soundtrack with this production. I have gone through tons of video game soundtracks but it just seems odd putting some kind of Legend of Zelda type music in a Minecraft film. So with all this being said, I went with 'epic trailer' music for this production. You can see all tracks used in this film by visiting the url of the production in the description tab. *

*Attention Builders*
*This was a very tedious and hard to organize project so I apologize if your name was not mentioned at the end of the production. I did my best to make sure that everyone was accounted for at the end but I realized that not everyone's name is on the TPU wall on the server. Again, I apologize if your name was not accounted for at the end of the production. Thank you for understanding. *

*New TechPowerUp! Animation*
*So for all the mods who were obsessed with knowing what I was working on for* *W1zzard**, this animation really was the only part. haha. I messaged W1zzard about TechPowerUp having it's own animation for videos. I told him that the animation would premier in this production and he said go for it.* *So technically the only thing I was 'working on' for W1zzard was this TPU animation, however, that animation was done by my animator, SWP 'Sandu Andrei' *

*And P.S.* *W1zzard**, your mods were very persistent at trying to figure out what it was being worked on xD*

*Now relax, set the video to HD + Fullscreen and enjoy the production.* 









*Just a reminder that Xtreme Gaming Presents (our gaming channel) hosts a ventrilo server. Everyone from TPU and anyone who is apart of our Minecraft server is more than welcome to come and chat in our ventrilo.* 
*Ventrilo Server Information*
Hostname: cesium.typefrag.com
Port number: 15366
No password


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2011)

Excellent work!  But...no underwater cabin?


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol @ my underwhelming little mound with Ace on top of it...

Should've down a sped up film of the massive road linking the tree farm to the main city

But good job none the less! Thanks!


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Excellent work!  But...no underwater cabin?



Yeah, there was so much to cover in the server that eventually everything just became too disorganized to know if I have everything or not. I was also trying to stay around the 15-16 min mark and then forgot I had to do the credit roll. lol

I just want people to start going back on. xD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got too many other games to play/beat and not enough inspiration to make anything else in Minecraft. 

The 1.7 patch changed the rendering so much (plays like the web browser version of the game) that it almost makes me motion sick to turn, too.

I'll probably be back for a little while when they get questing patched in but I suspect it won't hold my attention for long.


----------



## Virus-j (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice Video, 

Iv gone on the server a couple of times to take a look around, no one appears to be on it anymore : (


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 5, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Nice Video,
> 
> Iv gone on the server a couple of times to take a look around, no one appears to be on it anymore : (



I am often now!


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 5, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I've got too many other games to play/beat and not enough inspiration to make anything else in Minecraft.



i have the same problems  though for me its not a lack of inspiration...its simply once i started planning things to build the game just stopped being fun


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 5, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> *BEHOLD! The TPU Minecraft Server Production!!!*



A simply stunning production.  I can't express how good that video makes me feel.  You kind of forget how awesome and epic everything on the server is until you see it in a format like that.  Especially when you realize that for the most part everything was done with naturally collected resources and no flight mods or anything like that(in fact the server has anti-flight in place).

Thank you so much, that is truly amazing.

As for the future of the server, I'm working on that.  There should be an announcement in the next week or so about a cool idea I've got for the server...


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you Tekie for the compliments. It was a bit of work.. and some money well spent...

I just hope a lot of you guys noticed the new TPU logo animation at the beginning. That is what most of the money went towards.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 6, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Thank you Tekie for the compliments. It was a bit of work.. and some money well spent...
> 
> I just hope a lot of you guys noticed the new TPU logo animation at the beginning. That is what most of the money went towards.



Yeah, I certainly did, and it was freakin' awesome!


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 7, 2011)

How often does the map update?

Ive made a fighting arena (just a fake one) and an outlook reaching the top of the map


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> How often does the map update?
> 
> Ive made a fighting arena (just a fake one) and an outlook reaching the top of the map



Every Monday Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 10, 2011)

Map still hasn't updated.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Map still hasn't updated.



The update yesterday got killed on accident mid-update, so it didn't happen.  I re-ran it today, so it should be updated by now.

Where did you build?


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 10, 2011)

Right next to my place. Most notable landmark nearby is the lava temple.

Still hasn't updated :/


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Log onto the server and make sure they are still there.

They might have been a casualty of the map being corrupted by a storm and me restoring a backup.  The past few weeks we've had some seriously bad electrical storms that have zapped a lot, including killing power to the server a lot which Minecraft hates.  They've also managed to kill a gigabit switch and 3 TVs in my house.  Sorry if this is the case.

Also, tectonicus has been acting up, the map is really slow to use now for some reason.  So I think I'm going to scrap the rendering and start a fresh rendering tomorrow and see if that helps anything.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2011)

UPS, bebe!


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 10, 2011)

Not home at the moment, will check when I get home.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> UPS, bebe!



It was on an APC 1500, but the battery took a shit a few months ago and I've been to lazy and too poor to replace it.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 10, 2011)

KK Ive connected to the server and my new structure is there. But not on the map


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok good, then you didn't loose a bunch of work, and it isn't my fault. 

I check into the map issue tomorrow when I'm at the office(the server is at my office).  Like I said, I think I'm going to delete the current render and have it start from scratch.  It takes about 4 hours to render when I do this, but I think it will fix a lot of issues.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> It was on an *APC* 1500, but the battery took a shit a few months ago and I've been to lazy and too poor to replace it.


There's your problem.  APC are a rip off.  I have CyberPower UPS's going on 5 years old and only one failed due to a "circuit board failure."  It cut the power off clean though when it went so it didn't damage anything connected.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's your problem.  APC are a rip off.



Not when you get it for free.  Otherwise I would have bought a CyberPower(and I probably still will since it will likely be cheaper than a battery, and I agree APC is a rip off).


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 10, 2011)

Tekie, are you in a happy mood? =D what?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Tekie, are you in a happy mood? =D what?



Happy mood?  IDK, I'm tired from work, and my girlfriend says I'm "grouchy", but she always says that...


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 10, 2011)

Eh, you just seem pretty enthusiastic lately. 
Is it weird that I noticed?  lol


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok the update has occured but only appears if you zoom in very close... It's as if the old map is overlaying the updated map. And zooming in is very buggy also.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Ok the update has occured but only appears if you zoom in very close... It's as if the old map is overlaying the updated map. And zooming in is very buggy also.



The old map is completely gone, though it might be your browser caching the images?

As for the slowness and buggyness, I'm going to have to investigate that.  I have a feeling the map is just overwhelming my bandwidth.  I'm going to try and mess around with some settings and do a fresh rendering tomorrow and see if I can get the file size down on the images.  It might take a few days to get sorted though with each fresh rendering taking 5 hours+ with the E4500...


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 11, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so I hope Tekie doesn't kill me for posting this in his thread but...
Fullscreen + HD = best viewing pleasure


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Ok so I hope Tekie doesn't kill me for posting this in his thread but...
> Fullscreen + HD = best viewing pleasure



Very nice, his server is pretty nice. And no worries, Easy and I aren't about competiting with eachother, it is all about having fun!


----------



## rick22 (Aug 16, 2011)

can i join your fun server...and can i have flint and steel


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2011)

rick22 said:


> can i join your fun server...and can i have flint and steel



Yes, you can join, and sure if you find the resources for flint and steel you can have them.  Of course burning stuff that isn't yours will get  you banned.  Though I've been known to hop on the server and just start shit on fire for the fun of it... of course I restore the backup before anyone notices.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Though I've been known to hop on the server and just start shit on fire for the fun of it... of course I restore the backup before anyone notices.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 23, 2011)

The updating map is working once more, thanks!

P.S Sticky this thread, I actually had to use the search feature.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 23, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> The updating map is working once more, thanks!
> 
> P.S Sticky this thread, I actually had to use the search feature.



That is odd...because I didn't do anything.

In fact I've been cancelling the updates when they run because I thought it was broken.  I even did renderings at home on my local machine with tiny single player maps and they would lag like crazy when scrolling.  I wonder if something was just screwed up with Google's API end of things have has been updated, because the rendering program definitely hasn't been updated at all?  It is definitely working now though, I just tested it and it scrolls just fine.  The image quality is messed up, but I'll fix that by going back to gif rendering instead of jpg on the next run.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 27, 2011)

503'd from my own server, awesome.  I find it very annoying that the login server overloading still hasn't been addressed.


----------



## Meow9000 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can we have a server reset with 1.8? Would people be up for that?


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 3, 2011)

Ewwwww no way


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, I was going to ask you all that.  With all the changes coming with 1.8, particularly with the way maps are generated and all the new things that are generated in new maps, do we want a server reset?

I was thinking yes, but I wanted the opinions of people who are using it.  I was thinking of actually using the same seed number, just to see how different the map generated with the same seed number but with the new map generation algorithums.


----------



## Meow9000 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm fine with a reset as in my above post. But convincing the others will be difficult.

Just stick it on creative mode for a few days!


----------



## Virus-j (Sep 10, 2011)

Reset sounds ok to me, 1.8 looks like a V Good update as you said newtekie1 it would be interesting to see what the map turns out like with the same seed.

Id be on from day 1, Havn't really done much on the map we are on at the moment....Some git stole my account when you first started the server : P


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm fine with it so long as this world is backed up some place safe.

We'd have to travel a very, very long ways in order to make it spawn the new stuff on the current world.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2011)

The current map will be stored in a safe place, and possibly made available later on so people can get back in it.


----------



## razaron (Sep 19, 2011)

Is this server dead?
I get an "outdated server" error when I try joining.

EDIT: nvm, it's probably because I have a different version to the server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I haven't updated the server yet, bukkit hasn't updated to 1.8.1 yet, so I haven't updated the server yet because none of the mods work.


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 20, 2011)

Been playing this @ school. Reignited my flame for minecraft!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2011)

Moved to this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2788961


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 22, 2011)

Zomg update bukkit already! Wanna play on the server!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bukkit released its update I've got a lot going on IRL this weekend, but I will try to get the server updated and running at least with the basic plugins, though it might just be a vanilla server.

I will be generating a new world when I do this.  _However_, don't get too attached to it, as the 1.9 update is coming very soon, and will likely require a new world to be generated again, so anything done in this world will likely be deleted.  But at least you can get in there and start playing around.


----------



## razaron (Sep 23, 2011)

There's also going to be a 1.10...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2011)

razaron said:


> There's also going to be a 1.10...



Yeah, I'm kind of waiting on news to see if a new map is needed for 1.10 too.  But 1.10 I think is supposed to just add more passive mobs for the villages.


----------



## razaron (Sep 23, 2011)

Then there's going to be nightly builds until MineCon. Good luck keeping the server up-to-date, lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2011)

razaron said:


> Then there's going to be nightly builds until MineCon. Good luck keeping the server up-to-date, lol.



I'll only worry about the official releases, and even then I'll only update when Bukkit updates.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2011)

Can you put the current version number in the OP?  I keep getting confused whether I should update or not.


----------



## razaron (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried PvP? If so, is it fun?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2011)

"Can't reach server."


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was updating the server to 1.8.1, a basic bukkit vanilla server for now with no extra plug-ins.

I used a special seed to generate the map too.  I call it survival island, lets see what we can do on just the island. I'm going to reload the map with the 1.9 update so this is just to play around with until that is released.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2011)

Just had to let you all know that Minecraft is real life thing now!

buy the axe at Newegg Marketplace


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2011)

@ CS Funny, and don't forget to read the reviews, those are quite funny as well as the product.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Just had to let you all know that Minecraft is real life thing now!
> 
> buy the axe at Newegg Marketplace



I think I would have more fun with the magnets.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 7, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I think I would have more fun with the magnets.



I want to by 5 of them.. cover my whole fridge with them!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lockette is up and running on the server, so protect your chests if you want.  Though with the current map, teamwork and sharing resources is encouraged.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 7, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> If you mine a hole, back fill it with something.




Assuming that you refer to shafts in general (including horizontal, diagonal, vertical) and not just holes that go straight down, is my question whether that implies "entirely" or with allowance for some tiny spaces in it (with the entrance shut of course). I am asking this because mining is the only way of getting enough stone without having to dig away an entire field.
Do I need to install any mods or add-ons on my pc (because of the extra stuff on the sever)?

I am wishing to join, you see. ygpm


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Assuming that you refer to shafts in general (including horizontal, diagonal, vertical) and not just holes that go straight down, is my question whether that implies "entirely" or with allowance for some tiny spaces in it (with the entrance shut of course). I am asking this because mining is the only way of getting enough stone without having to dig away an entire field.
> Do I need to install any mods or add-ons on my pc (because of the extra stuff on the sever)?
> 
> I am wishing to join, you see. ygpm



Generally it means entirely.  You can use water if you want, just make sure it is filled so that it isn't a huge gaping hole and people don't fall in it and die.

No, you don't need anything extra installed, everything is handled server side.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2011)

That rule was for mining sand.  People would mine the sand away and leave a big hole.  They're ugly and, if you're not careful, dangerous.

It's also for those ladder-less shafts straight down where someone tried to get to the bottom quick.  If someone falls in those, it is pretty much a guarenteed death.  If you intend to keep it, put ladders in it.  If you don't, fill it in (dirt works great so if you want to open it up again, it doesn't take long with a shovel).


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2011)

I understood that when reading NT's reply, because the info you give now was implicated by it.


----------



## magibeg (Oct 15, 2011)

I didn't know TPU had a minecraft server! I need to get in on this


----------



## magibeg (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone logging on lately?

It seems kind of barren and lonely


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Too many other great games taking up my time.  I'll probably get on more once Minecraft is released retail after MineCon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2011)

Minecraft 1.0/Minecon in less than 3 days (Novemeber 18th).

We're not on much because this world is temporary.  No sense in putting a lot of effort into something if it is going to be gone in a month.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Minecraft 1.0/Minecon in less than 3 days (Novemeber 18th).
> 
> We're not on much because this world is temporary.  No sense in putting a lot of effort into something if it is going to be gone in a month.



Yep, the world will be refreshed once the server is updated to Retail 1.0.


----------



## magibeg (Nov 18, 2011)

Minecraft 1.0 is now official 

As of 13 minutes ago.

*awaits the new server*


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2011)

magibeg said:


> Minecraft 1.0 is now official
> 
> As of 13 minutes ago.
> 
> *awaits the new server*



Once bukkit has a build up that works with it, and the majority of the plug-ins work.  I'll get the server updated and the new map generated.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Announcing the TPU Minecraft Server Contest!  Don't update yet if you want to play!*

Since the current map is going bye-bye with the Retail release, I figured I'd have a little fun.

I've hidden 2 signs on the server, each one has a unigue number on the sign.  One will be relatively easy to find, the other will be a little harder.  Both are marked with torches in areas that otherwise don't have any light, so searching at night might help, but watch out for those creepers!

I've mapped out a search area where the signs are contained.







*Prizes!*

I'll be giving away 2 full retail games, redeemable on Steam.

The person that finds the easy to find sign will get a copy of Just Cause 2.
The person that finds the harder to find sign will get Mafia II.
(I know, not cutting edge of new games, but hey I'm giving them away for free here!)

Just find the signs, and PM me the numbers, and I'll send you the game codes!  It is that simple.  Happy hunting!

P.S. If you have already updated, let me know and I'll give you the older jar file so you can go back to 1.8.1.  Also, if no one finds the signs by the time bukkit updates, I'll update the server and leave the map until both signs are found.


----------



## Virus-j (Nov 18, 2011)

It's like a whole new game again ; P 

Been waiting all day for the update, Looks like ill be playing MC again then soon.


Edit : Oooooooo Thanks Newtekie1 might aswell try could you perhaps send me the 1.8.1 Jar pls ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Virus-J found the easy code already!

I'll get the code PM'd as soon as I get home from work!


----------



## Virus-j (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you, Lots of Creepers and endermen where that code was : P


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2011)

Hoping to get this soon too..  My 7 yo loves it just left her for 60 minutes and she learned how to burn all the trees down lol..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2011)

Mafia 2 still up for grabs?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, Mafia II is still up for grabs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm...you tempt me...but so...many...games...to...play. 


Bukkit isn't ready for 1.0 is it?  I'd probably go looking for it if that's all we were waiting for to update the server.

Also, I don't know if I like this world much.  Yeah, it's nice it has all that water but, there's hardly any land!  And where there is land, there really isn't much of it.  It means all large projects will have to be over water and, because of how deep the water is in most places, underwater works are going to be nearly impossible.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 21, 2011)

Near my shelter there is a rather big island that I have been using as "hunting grounds" (because it is the closest place that contains large quantities of animals) and to which I have been making a connection in form of a railway bridge (unfinished atm because of the soon reset). If you want even more space, get more eastward to find a huge desert and immediately south of that a hilly terrain with "mount Rushmore" (which you discovered, IIRC). And of course it is fine to share one of the bigger islands with someone else.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, both signs have been found by the same person.  So, I'm offering the choice of the two games to him, and the remaining game will be given to whoever else can manage to find the hard sign and PM me the code.

@FordGT90Concept No, bukkit hasn't updated for 1.0 yet, and the plug-ins usually take a few days after bukkit is updated to get updated themselves.  So the contest isn't holding up the server any, we are just kind of in a holding pattern until bukkit gets updated.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2011)

MC 1.0 is nice, the breeding is a real addition to the game. Funny thing though, is that the colour checking algorithm that determines the colour of the lamb based on the colour of the parents, assumes that the parents' wool colours are natural. So simply painting the wool of the parents genetically modifies them and their offspring. Funny.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> MC 1.0 is nice, the breeding is a real addition to the game. Funny thing though, is that the colour checking algorithm that determines the colour of the lamb based on the colour of the parents, assumes that the parents' wool colours are natural. So simply painting the wool of the parents genetically modifies them and their offspring. Funny.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/MC 1-0_dyes are genetically modifying_yellow lamb.jpg



Nice, and easy way to make colored wool!

Still no bukkit 1.0.0, not sure when it will be out.  The devs are taking a while, and I'm sure it is because there are so many changes from 1.8.1 that they have to deal with, and they were busy at Minecon.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 24, 2011)

magibeg said:


> Anyone logging on lately?
> 
> It seems kind of barren and lonely



I am waiting for TPU's server to be updated to 1.0....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2011)

I searched for hours and didn't find any signs. 


I did find an abandoned mine shaft with a chest containing melon seeds though.  They're growing near Chevalr1c's hut in the sign area.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I searched for hours and didn't find any signs.



Lets say it isn't on the surface, but where it is at is visible from the surface.  Best to search at night, the torches will highlight the area and their light is visible from the surface.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2011)

Minecraft.net down for anyone else ?.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 27, 2011)

Not for me.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> Not for me.



Same here now..  Trying to get a second copy and the payment system sucks as it told us it failed and locked our cards out for 24 hours then the next page after it says thank you for buying it lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Lets say it isn't on the surface, but where it is at is visible from the surface.  Best to search at night, the torches will highlight the area and their light is visible from the surface.


I scanned the entire area, underwater, at night from multiple angles.  I did not see any underwater light anywhere.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I scanned the entire area, underwater, at night from multiple angles.  I did not see any underwater light anywhere.



It is very faint, but it is there.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 27, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Same here now..  Trying to get a second copy and the payment system sucks as it told us it failed and locked our cards out for 24 hours then the next page after it says thank you for buying it lol.



I had trouble buying a second one as well, still haven't done so...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2011)

It is still Mafia 2 up for grabs, right?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2011)

No, Just Cause 2 is up for grabs.  Mafia II has been claimed.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 29, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> I had trouble buying a second one as well, still haven't done so...



Yeah we had to forget about a second copy for now as they MAY charge you 5 days later..  O well...

Just a funny video i just come across 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2011)

I searched for hours and found a huge underwater chasm (partially lit), three or four underwater abandoned mines (didn't explore them much because I had no torches), an unlit underwater cave, and a small hole lit by lava (didn't go in there--looked dangerous).




AsRock said:


> Just a funny video i just come across
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs


Ha!  That's what happened to phx's place.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 29, 2011)

That is the reason why I only work/excperiment with flint and steel or lava in a basement. If I wish to make a fireplace with netherrack, I make sure it is made of stone or bricks and deep enough to put glass in it (I even add a line of (cobble)stone or bricks in front of the fireplace as a whole). Fire spreads so darn easily in MC...


----------



## magibeg (Nov 29, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I searched for hours and found a huge underwater chasm (partially lit), three or four underwater abandoned mines (didn't explore them much because I had no torches), an unlit underwater cave, and a small hole lit by lava (didn't go in there--looked dangerous).
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  That's what happened to phx's place.



Well I put in the effort and did a search. Also found that underwater chasm and the underwater abandoned mines, though 2 of them were technically out of the square. I found a couple of hidden lit rooms with nothing in them. One was kind of in the middle of the ocean sort of thing. Another one was kinda merged with that giant island. And i believe i found one more near one of those small sandy islands. But nothing in any of them from what i could tell.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Yeah we had to forget about a second copy for now as they MAY charge you 5 days later..  O well...
> 
> Just a funny video i just come across
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnjSWPxJxNs



That is the first Minecraft video I ever saw, and was actually the reason I started playing Minecraft.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I searched for hours and found a huge underwater chasm (partially lit), three or four underwater abandoned mines (didn't explore them much because I had no torches), an unlit underwater cave, and a small hole lit by lava (didn't go in there--looked dangerous).
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  That's what happened to phx's place.



It is in an old dungeon, so there is mossy cobble around it, if you didn't find mossy cobble, then keep looking.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 29, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> That is the first Minecraft video I ever saw, and was actually the reason I started playing Minecraft.




I would be pissed in fact i think he sounds a little pissed about it too lol.


When you thinking of updating the server BTW ?.  I've been playing on my own server with family lol.  But it's annoying my wife as i keep changing shit while she not around lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I would be pissed in fact i think he sounds a little pissed about it too lol.
> 
> 
> When you thinking of updating the server BTW ?.  I've been playing on my own server with family lol.  But it's annoying my wife as i keep changing shit while she not around lol.



Whenever they release a version of bukkit that is compatible with 1.0.0 and there are at least a few of the necessary plug-ins that work(mainly the anti-griefing plug-ins).


----------



## magibeg (Nov 30, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Whenever they release a version of bukkit that is compatible with 1.0.0 and there are at least a few of the necessary plug-ins that work(mainly the anti-griefing plug-ins).



Yea i wouldn't trust ford either


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh damn, I formatted.  Could someone send me the old JAR?

Edit: I found a place to download it so I don't need it anymore.




magibeg said:


> One was kind of in the middle of the ocean sort of thing. Another one was kinda merged with that giant island.


You can blame me for both of those. :x


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

Could you add a link to this in the OP under "Allocating more than 1GB of RAM to the Minecraft Client?"  That post will get lost in the thread otherwise.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Could you add a link to this in the OP under "Allocating more than 1GB of RAM to the Minecraft Client?"  That post will get lost in the thread otherwise.



Isn't there a few ways of doing this ?,  But anyways tried it seems to work.  Was only yesterday i was starting to get out of memory issue's with the game and that's with no addons\mods.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

That's why I made the app.  Creating the shortcut that does the job is a lot of work and somewhat complicated because it has to link to Java and Minecraft.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Could you add a link to this in the OP under "Allocating more than 1GB of RAM to the Minecraft Client?"  That post will get lost in the thread otherwise.



Done!


----------



## BondExtreme (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys! Long time no chat. 
So how is the server going? I need to come on some time


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 6, 2011)

Android market is running a 10 day special! 10 different apps a day for .10 each for 10 days... I got minecraft for .10 and it's usually around 7 or 8 bucks
https://market.android.com/details?i...craftpe&rdot=1


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2011)

BTW, how can I get a .jpg or .png (or whatever) file of my single-player world with an overview like that? Like the pic in this post? I did not find any ingame option to do that, so do I have to use a certain external program? I was already thinking "console", but I don't know how to access the MC one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> BTW, how can I get a .jpg or .png (or whatever) file of my single-player world with an overview like that? Like the pic in this post? I did not find any ingame option to do that, so do I have to use a certain external program? I was already thinking "console", but I don't know how to access the MC one.



I use a program called Tectonicus, which reads the world files and generates a Google Maps map of the world, then took a screenshot the traditional way of that map. It works with single and multiplayer maps, and doesn't require any other software to view the generated maps beyond a browser.

You can actually see the entire output of the current world on the server here: http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:85/


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2011)

downloaded


----------



## magibeg (Dec 13, 2011)

CraftBukkit for Minecraft 1.0.1 is now available!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2011)

magibeg said:


> CraftBukkit for Minecraft 1.0.1 is now available!



Awesome, now we need the basic plug-ins to be updated!


----------



## magibeg (Dec 13, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Awesome, now we need the basic plug-ins to be updated!



Just curious, which plugins are you waiting for?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2011)

magibeg said:


> Just curious, which plugins are you waiting for?



All I'm really need to be updated to go live right now would be Hawkeye, and preferably Lockette.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 13, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> All I'm really need to be updated to go live right now would be Hawkeye, and preferably Lockette.



It looks like Hawkeye should be working.

Luckily it seems a ton of plug-ins still work going to 1.0.1

Can you tell i want some minecrafting


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2011)

The server has been updated to work with Minecraft 1.0.0 w/ bukkit 1.0.1.  A new map has been loaded, I did some minor housekeeping at spawn but that is all I have time for tonight.  Enjoy.

Lockette should be working also, but I haven't tested it.  Let me know if there are issues and I'll try go figure them out tomorrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2011)

Not as islandy as it was before.  Have to do some exploring...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not as islandy as it was before.  Have to do some exploring...



Yeah, oddly enough the first map I had it randomly generate had spawn literally in the middle of an ocean.  You spawned right into water, with a super small(~10 blocks) island a little ways away.  And nothing else for quite a ways.

Needless to say, I scrapped that map and had the server try again.  The current map is actually the 4th map I had it generate randomly.  It seemed to be decent, but if we don't like it I can generate a new map.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2011)

When I first joined the server, I spawned on a tree. XD

I think it's pretty good.  Instead of small islands, they are more like continents.  We're gonna need warps or something to get between islands faster though.

I already found an island KarL and I are going to build a massive castle on.  Lucky me, it has a village of peasants just outside.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 15, 2011)

Havent been in Mcraft for cople months now, want to play a bit but cnat decide yet still so much to play and lineage2 went f2p so need to play all of them


----------



## AsRock (Dec 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When I first joined the server, I spawned on a tree. XD
> 
> I think it's pretty good.  Instead of small islands, they are more like continents.  We're gonna need warps or something to get between islands faster though.
> 
> I already found an island KarL and I are going to build a massive castle on.  Lucky me, it has a village of peasants just outside.



Hehe building a massive castle on Rhinos server too lol.. you can actually start to see it on his map now although going take a month+ easy to complete if i can be happy ha.

 to castles..


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When I first joined the server, I spawned on a tree. XD
> 
> I think it's pretty good.  Instead of small islands, they are more like continents.  We're gonna need warps or something to get between islands faster though.
> 
> I already found an island KarL and I are going to build a massive castle on.  Lucky me, it has a village of peasants just outside.



Getting warps up and running will be the next thing I work on with the server.

I'm not sure I like the new map generator though, it seems to make things too hilly for my liking.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2011)

Some places are very flat, some are hilly, some are mountainous.  It makes you travel more to find the biome that suits you.  I probably traveled 4km in a boat to find what finally fit my needs.


And a word of warning, boats apparently break when traveling fast in swamp water (it's darker).


Is Tectonicus still parsing for signs that start with ~?


----------



## magibeg (Dec 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Getting warps up and running will be the next thing I work on with the server.
> 
> I'm not sure I like the new map generator though, it seems to make things too hilly for my liking.



I like it how it is 

Already started building this massive area for myself. Asrock and Virus are helping me


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 15, 2011)

I waited for biomes to become complete before exploring my world much. Updated, filled out the map up to my 3000 radius border and there's no mushroom biomes, no strongholds. Anyone else have this problem? All I gained was snow biomes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is Tectonicus still parsing for signs that start with ~?



Yes.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 16, 2011)

I've started a massive excavation, if anyone else wants to get in on it let me know. It's to create an underground city essentially. Almost have the basic size of it nailed down and it's quite large. Could even divide up the underground into several sections after it's done for different people who helped out. Was going for an underground jungle theme though. PM me if you want to help/know more.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2011)

KarL and I are working in the area circled in white:







I think something is wrong with the sign parsing because all signs are showing (including private).  Could you look into that?


----------



## Karl5275 (Dec 16, 2011)

What's the link for the map again? I looked in the first post with all the other server info, but didn't see it listed there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2011)

It is just above the Downloadable Demo bit in the post: http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:85


----------



## Karl5275 (Dec 16, 2011)

Woops, I thought that was the server address.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is Tectonicus still parsing for signs that start with ~?



A little bit of a update with this.  The script is still set up to parse for signs that start with ~.  However, for some reason the behavior of tectonicus has changed, so that when it finishes it just sits there waiting for the window to be closed, so nothing in the script runs after the tectonicus part, so the signs to don't get parsed.  I'm trying to talk with the author of tectonicus to figure out why this is happening and how it can be fixed, but for now, I'm just disabling signs in the map.  But you can still use signs with the ~ to mark signs you want to see on the map, and once the bug is worked out they will show up again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 16, 2011)

U.S.S. Prime framed out:





It's going to house at least a million-block capacity worth of chests (if not on the first floor, in floors below).  I'm gonna need a ton of glass to finish it.  Good thing there is a desert right behind me in that picture. XD


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 17, 2011)

BTW, the village is partly destroyed by creepers so shall we demolish it for the "parts"? Or shall we repair it and somehow keep it in harmony with or own works?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2011)

I vote harmony.  They will have their uses in the future.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I vote harmony.  They will have their uses in the future.



Agreed, I say rebuild, and light it so creepers stay away.

Edit:I've rolled back all the creeper damage to the village.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 17, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Agreed, I say rebuild, and light it so creepers stay away.
> 
> Edit:I've rolled back all the creeper damage to the village.



Interesting. So that caused random destruction in my area (turning stone blocks into dirt ones and blocking some passage ways). I think next time i'll just fix the village myself lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2011)

magibeg said:


> Interesting. So that caused random destruction in my area (turning stone blocks into dirt ones and blocking some passage ways). I think next time i'll just fix the village myself lol



Interesting, I wonder why that happened, it should have only affected explosion damage...

It seems when you rollback explosion damage, really rolls it back, even if the damage has already been fixed.  I undid the rollback and did another more precise rollback that shouldn't have affected anything except the town.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 17, 2011)

And the farm is finally getting shape, with the farmhouse (except the ground and top floors, and furniture), walls and one stable finished. I have put two cows in my first stable, and bred one calf with them. Later, pigs, chickens and sheep will follow with each one or more stables (the sheep more than one so that I can keep them sorted based on colour).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2011)

6 rows * 9 columns * 64 = 3456
1,002,240 / 3456 = 290
290 * 2 wood = 580 wood

I need 580 wood (just over 9x64 stacks + 4) for all the chests.  Assuming the wood getting is good, that'll take no less than 5 days straight of mining wood to get.  Oh my...I have my work cut out for me.


And I still have to decide on how to arrange 145 double chests in the space available...

Edit: Oooo, maybe should put a rail system in there for deposits.  Put your stuff in a minecart, flip a switch for what type it is, then step on a floor switch to send it.   You know, just to make things overly complicated. XD


----------



## magibeg (Dec 18, 2011)

We need to get more people on the server somehow, it seems kind of lonely a lot of the time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2011)

Night shot of what we have done on the castle:




Not even close to done.


This is what 1,105,920 capacity in chests looks like:




There are 6 halls like that in the U.S.S. Prime for a total of 6,663,168 once all the chests are placed.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 19, 2011)

Ford, is that U.S.S. Prime you refer to a model of the minesweeper ships with that name?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2011)

No, it refers to the shape (hull of a destroyer) and dimensions (107 long, 17 wide, and 11 tall) which are all prime numbers (was purely by coincidence).


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 19, 2011)

Is the server down cant seem to get on ? Keep saying cant reach server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Is the server down cant seem to get on ? Keep saying cant reach server.



It should be back now, Java decided to crash...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's what we got planned:






The violet line is the shortest, red is medium height, blue are tall, and of course the keep is the tallest.  Anyone can build inside the violet area.  I just ask that you don't build near the proposed lines so we have room to place all the towers/walls.


Edit: Getting error 502 (Bad Gateway) when trying to join.


Edit: Yay! Tectonicus updated!  As I thought, the spawn is on a very large continent.  You can also see the desert village I discovered right next to the crazy canyons.

U.S.S. Prime looks awesome on there.


----------



## Phxprovost (Dec 20, 2011)

looks fun, may have to start playing again


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2011)

So it seems I have to finish my Kings' Highway that links the Rural Province (the region with the village near which Magi and Virus built there towers and I built my farm) so that I can bring my cattle to the market you guys are planning for your castle town. If you need cobble just ask the Rural Province residents for the material being mined out of the underground area below Magi's tower.
My farm might be expended with a Cedar farm so I may be able to provide more wood in the future too.

Edit: the best warp to the Rural Province is "town". It will bring you to the village in the area.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a map with construction proposals of mine. Yes I know that a road is pretty silly when we will be warping most of the time, but once finished it can be a handy thing to have some "guided" construction (basically like the villages in our settlements). And in case someone wants sheep in a rare colour (he nor someone else has not the dyes for) to breed himself, the road can be handy too because I can transport livestock via the road (instead of only the resources they generate). But most likely it will function as merely a huge building project and lead for further construction (as lapis etc. can be found/traded relatively easy with the huge spread of our activities).

Edit: I put some seeds and Cedar saplings in the second chest of the top row, at the top floor of the U.S.S. Prime.
*Edit 2:* I had an accident with two Creepers near USS Prime but it seems that I properly fixed it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Notice my house right over the W in Wilderness.  I've circles where I plan to flatten and put a large pasture fenced in and filled with animals for breeding.  That will be my major project for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, Once your pasture is ready to be populated, let me know so that I can bring you some cattle if you want. I am currently mixing dyes for the sheep, so that I will have multiple colour varieties available. Based on experiments I did in an SP world it became clear that you may wish to keep your animals sorted based on (kind of) resources dropped.

BTW, the King's Road will be completed in stages, and not necessarily staged per section. At least Section 1 will a slowly growing construction because certain real life and ingame things will have a higher priority.

*Edit:* Let's forget about the name "The Wildernes", and instead refer to it as "Newtekie's farm" (shortly _farm 2_) as being part of the area _Rural Province_ (shortly _RP_).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Here is a map with construction proposals of mine. Yes I know that a road is pretty silly when we will be warping most of the time, but once finished it can be a handy thing to have some "guided" construction (basically like the villages in our settlements). And in case someone wants sheep in a rare colour (he nor someone else has not the dyes for) to breed himself, the road can be handy too because I can transport livestock via the road (instead of only the resources they generate). But most likely it will function as merely a huge building project and lead for further construction (as lapis etc. can be found/traded relatively easy with the huge spread of our activities).
> 
> Edit: I put some seeds and Cedar saplings in the second chest of the top row, at the top floor of the U.S.S. Prime.
> *Edit 2:* I had an accident with two Creepers near USS Prime but it seems that I properly fixed it.
> ...


One tiny little problem with that route...it will hit the castle on the wrong side.  There will only be one gate from blue to red and red to violet.  Violet can have as many gates as are necessary.

When I get some time, I'll hope in a boat and do more exploring...


If you are intending to do a cattle drive, you'd need shelter somewhere along the way.  It's too far to make on foot in a day.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2011)

Somewhere at the to be explored area on that map I posted, Section 2 will be starting and it will definitely be heading a different direction than Section 1. The best route is not necessarily the shortest, you must keep in mind.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2011)

I explored a bunch.  By looks of it, there is no land path between the spawn and the castle.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2011)

Main castle gate is done:




Bridge builds itself and there's a water trap that can be turned on/off to push people away from the portcullis.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2011)

What exactly do you mean with "bridge builds itself"?
I noticed today that I was going the wrong way with my road. With the help of the Tectonicus map I oriented myself properly now, making a crossroads to bend the way in the right direction (I will not demolish the road that was going the wrong way, because it may become a side-route one day). I placed a sign with an arrow and the word "castle" in capitals to show the right direction.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2011)

You flip a switch and the pistons, water, and lava do all the work.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2011)

27 pistons to get that bugger working ?. Nice job btw.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2011)

It has 36 pistons for the bridge.  18 are sticky 14 underground (9 on each side) and it has another 18 that are not sticky (9 on each side) that pushes the cobblestone out.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It has 36 pistons for the bridge.  18 are sticky 14 underground (9 on each side) and it has another 18 that are not sticky (9 on each side) that pushes the cobblestone out.



Nice i bet that was fun to build, and a big change from digging lol.  I was on about just the gate..


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 27, 2011)

Proposed street to the Kings' Road. Near the outer wall, I will leave the terrain as it is until the wall and towers over there are constructed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2011)

This would be ideal (approximate):





We can move the towers/walls to make it work.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I warped to the warp "Castle Vil" and died by falling out of the world. Later, after having taken some cobble out of the storage, a creeper passed by and you can guess about the rest. I did a half-ass recover, but did not put the ~ symbol on the sign because I am not sure what that does (so it just says [U.S.S. Prime] and [public storage]).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2011)

The ~ is to make it show up on Tectonicus but I think it's broken (newtekie1 contacted the devs about it).

If you ever get that again endless falling/damage thing again, just disconnect immediately and reconnect.  You should end up safely on one of the lower floors.  I really can't move that warp outside again until it is better lit and stuff stops spawning.

The Prime exploding is kind of an inevitability unfortunately.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Some Good News.  Some Bad News.*

*The Good News:* I've updated the Tectonicus script to now render a Day and Night map.  You can toggle between the two using the switch at the top right corner of the map.

*The Bad News:* Rendering the night map has doubled the tectonicus map size.  This means there is only 16GB left on the hard drive in the server.   So I'll be needing a new hard drive for the server soon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2011)

Ooooooo...aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh...purdy!  It makes it easy to see where all the building is going on.

How large is the HDD?  Is the sign problem fixed?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ooooooo...aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh...purdy!  It makes it easy to see where all the building is going on.
> 
> How large is the HDD?  Is the sign problem fixed?



Hard drive is only 80GB, it is just what I had laying around when I built the server.

No, the sign problem still isn't fixed.  The problem is the developer is having problems reproducing the problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, that's always a serious problem. You'd probably have to send him the world to fix it. 

16 GiB will last a while longer assuming most of that isn't consumed by the virtual memory.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh, that's always a serious problem. You'd probably have to send him the world to fix it.
> 
> 16 GiB will last a while longer assuming most of that isn't consumed by the virtual memory.



Yeah, really it should since this server does nothing else.  And the map files even for our last world never topped 1GB.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you ever get that again endless falling/damage thing again, just disconnect immediately and reconnect.


I did that and died after the reconnect  It might be lag related, like the buggy fences. So let's be glad that the Kings' Road is ~95% complete, I could always go the slow way (which is fortunately epic to walk over, especially the part near the Rocky Islands and the huge bridges over the sea).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2011)

I could move the warp to the bottom floor.  You wouldn't fall through anymore but then you gotta go up the stairs to get out.  I think I'll do that.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 29, 2011)

The good news: great progress has been made in the underground.
The bad news: taking a toll on my general health and wellness


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2011)

I just saw on the tectonicus map, that someone has started construction of a road across the sea to the snow biome. Neat. The night version of the map also showed me were I need to improve the lighting of the Kings' Road (my road to and from the castle). Certain parts were obviously unlit because I am still working on those sections, others were considered finished but need more torches/bonfires. BTW, shall I construct more shelters with beds along the way?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 30, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I just saw on the tectonicus map, that someone has started construction of a road across the sea to the snow biome. Neat. The night version of the map also showed me were I need to improve the lighting of the Kings' Road (my road to and from the castle). Certain parts were obviously unlit because I am still working on those sections, others were considered finished but need more torches/bonfires. BTW, shall I construct more shelters with beds along the way?



Yeah my brother and I built that over a few hours. We had wanted to goto an island and start something. We thought epic and decided to goto the Winter Wonderland. (I wanted to call it Canada)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2011)

I or newtekie1 can rename the warp later.  That's just what I called it just because. XD


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 30, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I or newtekie1 can rename the warp later.  That's just what I called it just because. XD



We were just discussing this together; doesn't need to change. Thought it fit because its north of other things, and there's snow lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> We were just discussing this together; doesn't need to change. Thought it fit because its north of other things, and there's snow lol.


Actually, it is west (-x = North, x = South, -z = West, z = East). It's all backwards, I know.  Blame Notch. XD


The Panic Room is done (the warp name is P).  It has 16 furnaces, a bed, a crafting table, and an enchanting table (thanks to Magibeg for that).  Also, the warp is directly above a pool of water.  The water can put you out if you're on fire or safely break your fall if you manage to warp before hitting the ground.  I also checked if P is safe when you're drowning before warping and it is.  Just make sure to get out of the water immediately after warping.

It should be safe from everything except, maybe, Enderman.  They might be able to teleport in after you so just keep that in mind.

If anyone has any ideas for additions to the Panic Room, let me know and I'll get it added.

Not that it matters but it is located at 0 32 0.


By the way, Magibeg, you were missing 8 book shelves (in the corners).  The max (30) are in the Panic Room. 


Edit: Hmm, we haven't found a stronghold nor a Nether fortress yet.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 30, 2011)

So that is why I always seem to get lost when trying to navigate using a combination of the Tectonicus map and the Sun in our MC world (lacking better means in the middle of the Sea lol).

The Panic Room seems like a good idea to me, did any of you make that too in previous worlds on the server?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> So that is why I always seem to get lost when trying to navigate using a combination of the Tectonicus map and the Sun in our MC world (lacking better means in the middle of the Sea lol).
> 
> The Panic Room seems like a good idea to me, did any of you make that too in previous worlds on the server?



When navigating I always press F3 and use the f: or "facing" stat.  1=North on Tectonicus 2=East 3=South 0=West

I don't believe we had a panic room in the other world, we just warped to spawn if you were in danger.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 30, 2011)

The mighty nation of Canada has its first log cabin in place.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2011)

magibeg said:


> The mighty nation of Canada has its first log cabin in place.



This makes me thing Minecraft needs moose.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 30, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> This makes me thing Minecraft needs moose.



Considering mounties as well. Riding moose of course.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> When navigating I always press F3 and use the f: or "facing" stat.  1=North on Tectonicus 2=East 3=South 0=West
> 
> I don't believe we had a panic room in the other world, we just warped to spawn if you were in danger.


Hmm, they all disagree.  Cartograph and in-game maps, north is 2. Tectonicus, north is 1.  According to the coordinates, 3 is north (0 is east).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2011)

Just updated CreateMinecraftShortcut:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2401080&postcount=1349


It will now pop up a message if Java wasn't found and it will pop up a warning if it detects you have Windows 64-bit but only Java 32-bit.  It'll still use 32-bit in that scenario but it is highly recommended you get Java 64-bit on 64-bit Windows, especially for Minecraft.


Edit: I enchanted a level 47 diamond pick axe and it got Efficiency IV and Unbreaking III. 

I probably sat there for 30 minutes trying to get a 50.  Fell asleep many times.  I saw three 49s but no 50s.  I finally decided I would accept anything over 45 and took the 47.

I can't wait to try it on obsidian.  This also means that enchanted repair mod would be better sooner rather than later.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This also means that enchanted repair mod would be better sooner rather than later.



Plugin installed.  I created a chest in the blacksmith shop near U.S.S. Prime.  The blacksmith shop seems like an appropriate place to put it.

To repair a tool, place it in the chest, and right click on the repair sign above the chest.  Repairing 100 points of damage costs 1 Gold Ingot.

You and I can create new repair chests, simply place a chest and create a sign over it with the first line "[Repair]" without quotes and it will turn the chest into a repair chest.

Also, multiple items can be repaired at once.  If you place multiple items in the chest to be repaired and repair them, the 100 repair points will be distributed equally across the items.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Just updated CreateMinecraftShortcut:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2401080&postcount=1349
> 
> 
> It will now pop up a message if Java wasn't found and it will pop up a warning if it detects you have Windows 64-bit but only Java 32-bit.  It'll still use 32-bit in that scenario but it is highly recommended you get Java 64-bit on 64-bit Windows, especially for Minecraft.



Just a suggestion/request.  Is it possible to give the option to create the 32-bit shortcut even on a 64-bit system with 64-bit Java installed?  I only ask because a lot of recording programs, such as MSI Afterburner, won't detect Minecraft in 64-bit so it has to be started using 32-bit, so this would be helpful for people that often record Minecraft gameplay.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Plugin installed.  I created a chest in the blacksmith shop near U.S.S. Prime.  The blacksmith shop seems like an appropriate place to put it.
> 
> To repair a tool, place it in the chest, and right click on the repair sign above the chest.  Repairing 100 points of damage costs 1 Gold Ingot.
> 
> ...


I tried putting a Repair chest at P and it didn't take it.  I threw a heavily damaged diamond pick in there with a gold ingot and nothing happened.

Any way we could turn that up to 250?  Here's item durability:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Item_Durability

At 250:
1 gold = one iron pickaxe fully repaired
6 gold = diamond armor fully repaired
7 gold = diamond pickaxe fully repaired
2 gold = bow fully repaired
1 gold = shears fully repaired

Right now, it would take 16 gold to fully repair a diamond pickaxe and that's kind of a rip off unless it is heavily enchanted.  Also, for sure enchanted items won't lose their enchantments when repaired this way, correct?




newtekie1 said:


> Just a suggestion/request.  Is it possible to give the option to create the 32-bit shortcut even on a 64-bit system with 64-bit Java installed?  I only ask because a lot of recording programs, such as MSI Afterburner, won't detect Minecraft in 64-bit so it has to be started using 32-bit, so this would be helpful for people that often record Minecraft gameplay.


Sure, but how would one make this choice?  Should it just prompt saying something like: 64-bit and 32-bit detected.  64-bit is recommended for stability reasons.  Would you like to use 64-bit?  [Yes] [No] No would link to 32-bit.  Default choice is yes...

Making me wish I put a full GUI on it. Should I put a full GUI on it?  It would have everything in one form and auto-fill what it can with a "Save Shortcut" button on the bottom.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I tried putting a Repair chest at P and it didn't take it.  I threw a heavily damaged diamond pick in there with a gold ingot and nothing happened.
> 
> Any way we could turn that up to 250?  Here's item durability:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Item_Durability
> ...



That was kind of the point I was going after, normal tools can be repaired using the normal method of combining two to make one, or remaking them with materials found.  However, the repair chests are for repairing enchanted items that are really worth spending the otherwise useless gold ingots on.

As for being sure they won't loose their enchantments?  I have no idea, I don't have anything enchanted to test with.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Sure, but how would one make this choice?  Should it just prompt saying something like: 64-bit and 32-bit detected.  64-bit is recommended for stability reasons.  Would you like to use 64-bit?  [Yes] [No] No would link to 32-bit.  Default choice is yes...
> 
> Making me wish I put a full GUI on it. Should I put a full GUI on it?  It would have everything in one form and auto-fill what it can with a "Save Shortcut" button on the bottom.



I was thinking just a question saying something like "Do you want a 32-bit or 64-bit shortcut? 64-bit is recommended for stability reasons." with the default to 64 and entering 32 gives you the 32-bit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> That was kind of the point I was going after, normal tools can be repaired using the normal method of combining two to make one, or remaking them with materials found.  However, the repair chests are for repairing enchanted items that are really worth spending the otherwise useless gold ingots on.
> 
> As for being sure they won't loose their enchantments?  I have no idea, I don't have anything enchanted to test with.


Ah, I will try on a weak enchantment.




newtekie1 said:


> I was thinking just a question saying something like "Do you want a 32-bit or 64-bit shortcut? 64-bit is recommended for stability reasons." with the default to 64 and entering 32 gives you the 32-bit.


I suppose I could make my own custom form that has a 32-bit and 64-bit button but I'm now leaning more towards redoing it as a form so you can see/modify all the data at any time.


Did you fix the repair chest in the Panic Room?


----------



## magibeg (Dec 31, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> That was kind of the point I was going after, normal tools can be repaired using the normal method of combining two to make one, or remaking them with materials found.  However, the repair chests are for repairing enchanted items that are really worth spending the otherwise useless gold ingots on.
> 
> As for being sure they won't loose their enchantments?  I have no idea, I don't have anything enchanted to test with.



Well tried it out. It kept the enchantment and repaired it, but it's very expensive. Cost me 11 gold to repair a pickaxe from orange. I don't think i'll be repairing often at that price.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2011)

It also apparently requires that you fully repair the items.  There's no way to only partially repair it. 

Better than no repair option though and both chests work. 


I think I shall work on CreateMinecraftShortcut 2.0


Edit: How's this look?






I get the feeling that something is missing but I can't put a finger on it...


Edit: Finished: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2401080#post2401080


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, I adjusted the prices(I think) so that 1 Gold Ingot repairs 250 points of damage.

Edit:  Ok, over adjusted with the price, I've adjusted it again and now it should definitely be 250 points of damage per gold ingot.  And it will allow partial repairs now.


----------



## magibeg (Jan 1, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Ok, I adjusted the prices(I think) so that 1 Gold Ingot repairs 250 points of damage.
> 
> Edit:  Ok, over adjusted with the price, I've adjusted it again and now it should definitely be 250 points of damage per gold ingot.  And it will allow partial repairs now.



Thanks for that good sir 

Before it was indeed quite expensive.


----------



## magibeg (Jan 1, 2012)

Great success!@!!

Silk touch 1
Efficency 4
unbreaking 3 

diamond pickaxe 

(cost 50 levels)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2012)

I expanded the piston farm to 8x9x8 or 576 wheat harvested in a single flip of a switch.  Piston Farms warp and go all the way down the stairs.

All the water is sourced from the ocean/lake around the castle.


Edit: Amber waves of grain...





Pulled the lever and clocked 8x64+56 wheat: 568, only 8 short of expected.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh dude, that is awesome! I will probably never automate my wheat farms though, because often I harvest more than I strictly need even when farming traditionally.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2012)

This farm is intended to feed the whole castle village.  I anticipate the above-ground fields will eventually be removed as the piston farms are expanded.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2012)

The villager mobs don't need to be fed, do they? And it is likely that I will expand my farm and build more near it (in Rural Province itself or in Canada, were I would like to try to make a huge wall of ice like in Game of Thrones (assuming we can freeze water layer for layer and keep it frozen). Those who picked Canada as their region of residence in our MC world must agree with that experiment though, as it potentially ruins the looks of their surroundings.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2012)

They trample crops instead of harvest them so I assume not.  That's not to say it won't change in the future...


Also, maybe some of the rules need updating for the new world?  Specifically...
-*No Flint and Steel or Lava inside the safe area near spawn.* There really is no "safe area near spawn" anymore.  Very little in the way of burnable structures too.

-*No building in the "safe zone" without my approval. The safe zone is established in the map in this post, it is approximately 200 blocks in each direction from the spawn point.* Same as above.  People have spread out a lot more this time around so there isn't a major crowding effect of the spawn area.

-*Label anything you are building with a sign placed in an obvious location. The sign should have who is building the structure, and what it is/going to be. Structures not labelled will be subject to removal.*  Maybe remove the "Structures not labeled... clause."  Yeah, it's nice if people label what they built but because of the effort to spread everything out, it's not really imperative everything be labeled.

Maybe in an effort to get people to spread out even more.  Maybe we should create warps out in the wilderness near points of interests (villages for sure but also close to landmarks like mountains).


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with the proposals.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty sure ice doesn't grow.  We'd have to spawn it and that's up to newtekie1.  Just remember that when an ice block is broken and there's something under it, it transforms into a water block (aka, big mess if they happen to get destroyed).

As you can see on Tectonicus, "Canada" is pretty big.  Then again, we could just search for another winter environment.


----------



## magibeg (Jan 4, 2012)

Any chance of a screenshot so i can visualize what you mean exactly? Canadians are a peace loving and diverse bunch


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2012)

Found a mushroom island (warp: Shrooms) and another arctic much larger than Canada (warp: Winterfell).  You'll see them to the east from the castle when Tectonicus updates.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Found a mushroom island (warp: Shrooms) and another arctic much larger than Canada (warp: Winterfell).  You'll see them to the east from the castle when Tectonicus updates.



Awesome, I wonder, can you breed Mooshrooms...

Edit:  They can be breed.  Great, that is going to be a long walk back to the pasture...



FordGT90Concept said:


> They trample crops instead of harvest them so I assume not.  That's not to say it won't change in the future...
> 
> 
> Also, maybe some of the rules need updating for the new world?  Specifically...
> ...



Rules have been updated.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Awesome, I wonder, can you breed Mooshrooms...
> 
> Edit: They can be breed. Great, that is going to be a long walk back to the pasture...



I will finish the Kings' Road asap, and will connect the Shroom lands to it. Because the walk is so long, I will see whether I can add more shelters that have sufficient space for cattle, so that we can lock cattle in if needed to quit playing or need a break (it is a long way, after all). Hence the fact that I will connect the road to the Shroom Land via the partial road that I formed by going the wrong way during the construction of the Kings' Road, because the continent there gives me the opportunity to build shelters and stables and progress quicker with the road as well. The best way is not the shortest in this case.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2012)

"Can't reach server"
"Connection refused: connect"


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Minecraft server crashed sometime over night.  Its back up now.


----------



## Karl5275 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is something up with the map? All I get are repeating pics of the earth.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 5, 2012)

If you zoom in it is clearly the real world (it changed into a normal Google Maps map).


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2012)

We're so awesome we've recreated the real world!!!

No, but seriously, the tectonicus map is doing a complete rebuild to get rid of some anomalies.  It should be back to normal in hopefully half an hour.(And North should now actually be North!)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2012)

Yay! North is true North!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yay! North is true North!



Except now the spawn marker is way the f*ck out in the middle of nowhere...

I'm just going to have to delete everything and do a build from fresh with the adjustment for true north in place...

Edit:  Nevermind, the spawn marker is in the right location now.  The script must not have been finished before.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 7, 2012)

Just noticed it's saying your servers down..


----------



## agm_ultimatex (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah can't seem to connect either.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Server restarted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2012)

Isn't McMyAdmin supposed to restart Minecraft if it crashes?  If not, might have to look into creating a batch with a for loop so it auto-restarts everytime it crashes.  It seems like it likes to crash a lot since 1.0 came out.


Edit: Any chance we could get an updated overhead shot of the castle area?  We're thinking about moving a wall and it would help a lot for plotting the stream, roads, and bridges through the market.  We can work on other stuff in the meantime so no rush.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Isn't McMyAdmin supposed to restart Minecraft if it crashes?  If not, might have to look into creating a batch with a for loop so it auto-restarts everytime it crashes.  It seems like it likes to crash a lot since 1.0 came out.
> 
> 
> Edit: Any chance we could get an updated overhead shot of the castle area?  We're thinking about moving a wall and it would help a lot for plotting the stream, roads, and bridges through the market.  We can work on other stuff in the meantime so no rush.



It is supposed to but McMyAdmin is what hung.  I think it is a tad unstable due to the mix of plug-ins that still haven't really been updated for 1.0.

I'll work on an overhead shot tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 9, 2012)

I was in a boat, but could not move it so I decided to reconnect. Result: A "can't reach server message".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2012)

Did the server crashing start after installing the repair plugin?  Maybe should disable it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did the server crashing start after installing the repair plugin?  Maybe should disable it.



Yeah it did, but the computer also hasn't been rebooted since September.  So I finally restarted it.  I think Java needs updating too, so I'll do that in the morning when I'm in the office with the machine.  We'll how how it does and I'll start troubleshooting if it crashes again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2012)

Iron man is done thanks to generous contributions from Chevalr1c and magibeg:


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 10, 2012)

Was looking on tectonicus to see my exploring progress. and saw a square patch of water to the west on its own. How did that get there?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2012)

It doesn't look natural?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 10, 2012)

finished the railway from the underground station to canada. in case you get sick of warping


----------



## magibeg (Jan 10, 2012)

Hybrid_theory said:


> finished the railway from the underground station to canada. in case you get sick of warping



My precious iron


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Was looking on tectonicus to see my exploring progress. and saw a square patch of water to the west on its own. How did that get there?



Yeah, I noticed that.  I've had that happen on some of my single player maps too.  I think Minecraft just sometimes generates map way off in the distances for no reason.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that! XD

Someone probably glitch warped out there or maybe someone built a portal in Nether and it came out there.


I cleared away about 3-4 mountains in the castle.  The market area is starting to look massive.


----------



## Karl5275 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is the map updating everyday now? The last few mornings I noticed it had all the updates from the night before.


----------



## agm_ultimatex (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, i believe so. I can see my nearly completed tower from last night on it today.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 10, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Is the map updating everyday now? The last few mornings I noticed it had all the updates from the night before.



Yes, every day at 8AM.


----------



## Karl5275 (Jan 10, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, every day at 8AM.



Awesome!

So when did that change? I thought is used to be only a few times a week in the afternoon.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 10, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Awesome!
> 
> So when did that change? I thought is used to be only a few times a week in the afternoon.



It was Monday/Wednesday/Friday at 1PM.  It changed a few weeks ago after I finalized the Phenom x6 build and installed it as my new workstations, which renders the maps.


----------



## agm_ultimatex (Jan 11, 2012)

Cannot deny that something like this would be an awesome addition to our winter biome(s). 

http://imgur.com/a/ioQ0F


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm thinking a 1:1 Valmy (world's largest sail-driven Ship of the Line) in the waters north of the castle:




Approximately 80x60x18 (she is 64 meters long at the water line).  She had 120 guns...


----------



## agm_ultimatex (Jan 11, 2012)

That would be pretty epic. We'd better get choppin some wood.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 12, 2012)

agm_ultimatex said:


> Cannot deny that something like this would be an awesome addition to our winter biome(s).
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ioQ0F



Looks nice, indeed. It is another castle though... Yet, it could be nice in combination with the giant wall of ice I am planning to build later (modelled a bit after "The Wall" from Game of Thrones). I find it fine if you want to build it in the Winterfell biome, but please leave enough room around the "Winterfell" warp point to avoid dying warpers (I am already guilty of that kind of murder, when marking the point on the Tectonicus map the way I did it before the current marking style).



FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm thinking a 1:1 Valmy (world's largest sail-driven Ship of the Line) in the waters north of the castle:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/Le_borda_ecole_navale-1-Bougault.jpg
> Approximately 80x60x18 (she is 64 meters long at the water line).  She had 120 guns...



Epic project! Even though she is of a historical period way later than the middle ages. I could make the surroundings of the castle look a bit more interesting, by breaking through the "cobble syndrome" of the area.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2012)

Did anyone find a Stronghold yet?  Theree's apparently 3 600-1200m from the origin (0,0,0) arranged every 120 degrees.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 12, 2012)

I will keep my eyes opened, especially when exploring.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2012)

Since they don't appear on Tectonicus, they're probably underground.


Edit: Image updated: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2491721&postcount=1453


----------



## agm_ultimatex (Jan 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Looks nice, indeed. It is another castle though... Yet, it could be nice in combination with the giant wall of ice I am planning to build later (modelled a bit after "The Wall" from Game of Thrones). I find it fine if you want to build it in the Winterfell biome, but please leave enough room around the "Winterfell" warp point to avoid dying warpers (I am already guilty of that kind of murder, when marking the point on the Tectonicus map the way I did it before the current marking style).
> 
> 
> 
> Epic project! Even though she is of a historical period way later than the middle ages. I could make the surroundings of the castle look a bit more interesting, by breaking through the "cobble syndrome" of the area.



I think the ice wall would work pretty well for that. No idea on how to make structures out of ice though. Or is it the kind of thing where we make a mould of the structure, then poor water down?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2012)

Water springs exposed to air turn into ice after a while in the winter biome.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ So a waterfall should freeze also? That could speed up things quite much if done properly. However I think that the layer-by-layer method (making a mould for each layer) will make it easier to get it right. After all, we will also need a dual gate (with a tunnel in between) and glass floors at both sides and in the gate tunnel, else we will either need to keep mobs away by means of torches etc. or we will meet a creeper one day (or night). And in both cases we will create a mess with capital M.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2012)

Waterfalls (flowing water) don't freeze, only springs (water sources).  I would build two dirt walls one wide flanking the how large you want the ice wall to be.  For example if you wanted an ice wall 3 wide:

```
[dirt][water][water][water][dirt]
```
Place water around it one layer thick and once it freezes, do the next layer and the next layer.  The wall will be built about as fast as you can place dirt, water, and how quickly it freezes.


Torches melt ice.  I'm not sure if glowstone does not.


----------



## magibeg (Jan 12, 2012)

I really wish there was a 'dirt like' material that you could manually place that would prevent mob spawning. I know half blocks and such prevent it, but that would be a pain.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 12, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Waterfalls (flowing water) don't freeze, only springs (water sources).  I would build two dirt walls one wide flanking the how large you want the ice wall to be.  For example if you wanted an ice wall 3 wide:
> 
> ```
> [dirt][water][water][water][dirt]
> ...



Actually, the strategy you described is the one I have been having in my mind from the beginning. I only was not sure about the interpretation of your previous post.

And maybe some snow blocks in the mix would be a nice idea, if that makes the process any faster (for example to have an inner core that also gives some cover)

And indeed does glowstone melt ice, everything of light level 12 or higher does AFAIK, except sunlight. Hence my idea to use glass floors in its proximity. There are plenty of deserts in our MC world, so that's no problem. 



magibeg said:


> I really wish there was a 'dirt like' material that you could manually place that would prevent mob spawning. I know half blocks and such prevent it, but that would be a pain.



Glass should suffice. And further away from the build location, we could place torches as an extra layer of defence. But don't worry guys, there will be no start on the project as long as the place isn't made a bit more "civilised".

BTW, here are some screenshots of Lotsacobble Castle and the point at which the Kings' Road leaves the forest directly south of the castle behind.


----------



## Karl5275 (Jan 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Lotsacobble Castle



Ha, I like it! Unless Fords got a name already picked out....

It looked like they used pistons for the ice castle, I wonder if it is something like the bridge builder for the castle?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> It looked like they used pistons for the ice castle, I wonder if it is something like the bridge builder for the castle?


I dunno if that would work.  I think a piston would crush an ice block rather than move it.  If it did work, the wall would be limited to one thick and 12 tall.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think they used pistons for the objects that couldn't normally be placed on ice, like the bed.  Placing them on dirt first, then using pistons to move the dirt without destroying the object(I think that is currently a glitch that is being fixed with the next update).

As for building with ice, I don't think you need dirt to contain it.  Just put the water source where you want the ice to form then wait.  The water will spread at first, but once the source freezes the flowing water will disappear.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like the 1.1 update has been released.  As usual, don't update if you still want to play on the server until I give the go ahead.  Hopefully this update won't take nearly as long as the transition to 1.0 from Beta did as there aren't that many changes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Ha, I like it! Unless Fords got a name already picked out....
> 
> It looked like they used pistons for the ice castle, I wonder if it is something like the bridge builder for the castle?



Actually, it appeared that when I mentioned it in the in-game chat Ford said he liked it (he asked me to think along about a name).

@Newtekie1: the dirt keeps the area around the ice wall better walkable though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't like Lotsofcobble because when it is finished, there's likely to be 4 blocks of dirt for every cobble.  Additionally, it's too long for warping.  Should be equal or less than "Castle" in length.


jpsandman and I managed to track down one of the strongholds and Ender Portals.  Warp is "Stronghold"

Be careful, the terrain generator tore it to shreads.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2012)

Than let's keep the warp "Castle" and you guys can pick any name you like for it (it seems your lol was a reaction on the funnyness within the context of the chat, not to a general likeing).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2012)

It must have been someone else.  I never say "lol", ever. XD


Can we increase the player limit to 12-16 now?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Can we increase the player limit to 12-16 now?



Yes, thank you, the player limit has been increase to 16!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 14, 2012)

/warp doesnt seem to be working. says unknown command.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hybrid_theory said:


> /warp doesnt seem to be working. says unknown command.



Sorry about that, it should be working now.  I had to disable it for some troubleshooting and forgot to re-enable it afterwards.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 14, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It must have been someone else.  I never say "lol", ever. XD
> 
> 
> Can we increase the player limit to 12-16 now?



I know you type things like "XD" etc. though, I used "lol" in the general meaning (covering _lol_, _XD_, _lmao_, ...).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2012)

The End Dragon dead.  Easiest. Boss. Ever.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe we should be on "normal" difficulty on the server, instead of easy. Mobs being harder to beat, hunger removing more hearts (down to one heart instead of four) and thus a bigger challenge. Caves would become a bit tricky though, as I experienced with my SP adventures on normal diff.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Maybe we should be on "normal" difficulty on the server, instead of easy. Mobs being harder to beat, hunger removing more hearts (down to one heart instead of four) and thus a bigger challenge. Caves would become a bit tricky though, as I experienced with my SP adventures on normal diff.



Ok, done.


----------



## magibeg (Jan 15, 2012)

That is amazing


----------



## magibeg (Jan 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Maybe we should be on "normal" difficulty on the server, instead of easy. Mobs being harder to beat, hunger removing more hearts (down to one heart instead of four) and thus a bigger challenge. Caves would become a bit tricky though, as I experienced with my SP adventures on normal diff.



You son of a..... 

-equips diamond armor-


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 16, 2012)

Those screen shots... Are... Are they from the server?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2012)

Which screen shots?


----------



## magibeg (Jan 16, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Those screen shots... Are... Are they from the server?



The ones at the very top are.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2012)

Warp name changes...

Castle Village -> U.S.S. Prime (just enter prime and it should find it)
Castle Keep -> Kard Keep
Castle Tower -> Kard Tower
Castle Crypt -> Kard Crypt

Added...
Kard - Inside the "black smith's" house near Prime.  It will move as Kard is expanded (eventually ending up in about the middle of the castle walls).
Kard Castle - Just outside the main gate of the castle.
Kard Market - By the fountain in the castle.


Kard is a combination of *Ka*rl and Fo*rd*.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 17, 2012)

Hurry up and update the server so I can play! Darn addons


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2012)

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/fi...minecraft-client-to-different-versions.14168/


Download: http://home.exetel.com.au/flippit/Minecraft Version Changer v14.0.msi


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2012)

The latest addition to Kard Castle:




A fire breathing dragon!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there any way to get those buttons working on Tectonicus?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is there any way to get those buttons working on Tectonicus?



Other than the signs which I'm still waiting on a fix for, the ones I want working work.  I disable the others on purpose.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a reason why the bed and player ones are disabled?  Also, what's the story on the snapshot feature?

Does it not output the sign list at all now?  If it does, couldn't it use Tectonicus's filter instead of my program?

Also, where and how is the warp list saved?  Is it inside the world save?  Maybe we could substitue one of the buttons (maybe signs) for warps.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 18, 2012)

Progress on the road towards Winterfell/Shroom Islands has been made, after a tour through a swamp and hilly pine woods, followed by dessert, I am at sea now, heading to the snow biome and a shelter/stables combination that I put there already (during an exploration). This time the road consists partly of tunnels and dirt road sections (overgrown with grass already) so using it should be less boring because of the variation in appearance etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is there a reason why the bed and player ones are disabled?  Also, what's the story on the snapshot feature?
> 
> Does it not output the sign list at all now?  If it does, couldn't it use Tectonicus's filter instead of my program?
> 
> Also, where and how is the warp list saved?  Is it inside the world save?  Maybe we could substitue one of the buttons (maybe signs) for warps.



Beds just tend to clutter up the map, and beds and players both have the possibility of revealing secret locations.  If the player is in their secret stash when the tectnoicus run starts, then they will appear on the map and their secret stash will be revealed.

It still outputs a sign list, but when tectonicus finishes it doesn't move on to the next part of the script, it just sits there, the tectonicus program itself doesn't end.  So I can't automate the sign filter using your program anymore.

The warps are stored in a database file, I believe it uses SQLlite format, but AFAIK there is no way to integrate it into tectonicus.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Beds just tend to clutter up the map, and beds and players both have the possibility of revealing secret locations.  If the player is in their secret stash when the tectnoicus run starts, then they will appear on the map and their secret stash will be revealed.


Beds could be enabled but off by default.  That way it doesn't clutter unless you're looking for a bed.

As for players and secret locations, there's no way for anyone looking at tectonicus to know if a player is in a secret area or not.  Secret areas are always in buildings or underground so it should be hidden from Tectonicus view.



newtekie1 said:


> It still outputs a sign list, but when tectonicus finishes it doesn't move on to the next part of the script, it just sits there, the tectonicus program itself doesn't end.  So I can't automate the sign filter using your program anymore.


Will using Tectonicus's "special" filter work instead of my program?
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Programs_and_Editors/Tectonicus#Special_Signs





newtekie1 said:


> The warps are stored in a database file, I believe it uses SQLlite format, but AFAIK there is no way to integrate it into tectonicus.


If you have the credentials to access the SQLlite database, I could probably make a program that hooks into it.  It would take a lot of debugging though and if the signs are working again, there's really no reason to go there.


What about Views?  Is it enabled?  Should I try placing one?


Edit: I added a #view and a special sign, both by Kard Castle for testing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I can enable special signs for the time being(or permanently).  But the sign has to begin and end with the special character.

Beds and players I'm going to leave off.  We should know where beds are, and we don't need to know where every player is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I can enable special signs for the time being(or permanently).  But the sign has to begin and end with the special character.


Yeah, the one I put in says: # Kard Castle #




newtekie1 said:


> Beds and players I'm going to leave off.  We should know where beds are, and we don't need to know where every player is.


"Need," no, but I think it would be interesting.  It will be easy to see who has been on the server and where they are working (if at all). But, whatever.


So, what about views?  Is the one I put in going to work?


Inside the keep:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Views should be enabled as well.  We'll see once on the next tectonicus run tomorrow morning.

P.S. The chandeliers is awesome!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2012)

Karl was entirely responsible for that. XD

If the view I put in worked, we're gonna have to add more. 

The last of the big walls is in.  We just have to fill a few more towers/walls before the main complex is done (less details and smaller structures).  We're almost out of cobble at Prime though so we can't do much on the walls around the village.


----------



## Karl5275 (Jan 19, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Karl was entirely responsible for that



I can't take all the credit, my bother had some input while I was working on it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2012)

The view worked but the sign didn't.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The view worked but the sign didn't.


I'll look into it when I get a chance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2012)

Valmy drafted:





91m long
72m tall (64m above seal level, 8m below)
18m wide

It is very close to the actual 1:1 dimensions of the original ship.

We're going to need a lot of wood, wool, and ink sacs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valmy drafted:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120119/Valmy646.png
> 
> 91m long
> ...



The pasture has a breading herd of black sheep already, so we don't need to keep dying it with ink sacks.

And hopefully the new bukkit will be out soon and sheep will regrow their wool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> The pasture has a breading herd of black sheep already, so we don't need to keep dying it with ink sacks.
> 
> And hopefully the new bukkit will be out soon and sheep will regrow their wool.


I bred a lot of those black sheep and sheared them but it took hours just to get ~50-70 black wool.  I think I'm going to have to stop construction until 1.1 is installed.

I did manage to get the below-water bits done on the Valmy.  Here's an underwater shot:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The End should be reset.  I'm not sure how I will handle resets on The End yet.  I'm going to limit resets some how, but I'm not sure how yet.  My thoughts right now is one reset a month, so it isn't used as an XP harvesting fest.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll check if the dragon is back quick a minute...


Edit: Yup, it's back.


----------



## Karl5275 (Jan 20, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not sure how I will handle resets on The End yet. I'm going to limit resets some how, but I'm not sure how yet. My thoughts right now is one reset a month



You could put a price on it. For example, you still have to collect the right number of pearls, but rather than open a portal, you just reset the end.



newtekie1 said:


> so it isn't used as an XP harvesting fest.



Apparently if you stand in the right spot at the right time you can get 200+ XP without doing anything. Still can't figure out how that happened.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> You could put a price on it. For example, you still have to collect the right number of pearls, but rather than open a portal, you just reset the end.


One problem with that--with access to The End (Endermen everywhere), Eyes of Ender are relatively easy to obtain.


----------



## Karl5275 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm, forgot about that. It doesn't have to be pearls, but something that would be a challenge to obtain, like the pearls used to be.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2012)

Gold?  It has so many uses now (booster tracks and repairing), it's become a scarce resource.


----------



## magibeg (Jan 21, 2012)

Why don't we just make it a situational thing.

We don't have a huge number of people or anything so we could just request an ender dragon every once in a while for either the experience (experience as in personal enjoyment) of killing it or that egg.

I've never fought it before so maybe i'd want to do it once for the joy of it but that's it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Apparently there are people working on Bukkit plug-ins that will reset the end once the dragon is killed, with the option for there to be a timer between resets.  Hopefully the plugin will be finalized by the time the next bukkit version is release, or shortly after.  I'll likely use this and make the reset timer something like 72 hours or something like that.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 22, 2012)

How do I roll back to an old version?

Namely the one on the server


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2012)

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/fi...minecraft-client-to-different-versions.14168/


Download: http://home.exetel.com.au/flippit/Minecraft Version Changer v14.0.msi

Select 1.0.0 (not beta nor alpha).


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Ford that worked nice


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't know if you knew but Tectonicus rendered everything (all signs, people, beds, etc.).  Beds and people are awesome but...something still has to be done about signs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, I just did a test with everything turned on to see what would happen. Then I got distracted at work and could get back to mess around and see what happened.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2012)

I changed XP Grinder to start and end with --.  Was the filter changed back to special?


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 24, 2012)

I need a warp made to my house... Very long walk from Kard to my place when I die...

Please tell me when ur on


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2012)

I see where you are on Tectonicus.  I'll try to get out there and make a warp...


Edit: Created warp: Aceman


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I changed XP Grinder to start and end with --. Was the filter changed back to special?



I just re-ran it with the filter changed back to special, and the XP Grinder showed up, so any signs that we want to show up on the map should start and end with -.  There are others that should work, but we know - works and it is pleasing to the eye on signs too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, # looks kinda gay.  Problem is, I don't know where all the signs are that start with ~. 

You could maybe copy that signs file tectonicus uses somewhere then run my program against it to get just the signs that need fixing.


Edit: Nevermind, I think I got them all.


----------



## jpsandman (Jan 24, 2012)

*Blaze Collector*

Just a heads up. I'm re-working the blaze collector. It will be out of commission until I finish it. I'll post when it's done.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 25, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I see where you are on Tectonicus.  I'll try to get out there and make a warp...
> 
> 
> Edit: Created warp: Aceman



How did u find my place?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 25, 2012)

Tectonicus on boat.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 25, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Tectonicus on boat.



There's a map on the boat?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 25, 2012)

No, I used Tectonicus to figure out where you were, got a boat, and went there.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 25, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, I used Tectonicus to figure out where you were, got a boat, and went there.



Sorry just had to do it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8F3UE9qFsg&ob=av3n


----------



## jpsandman (Jan 25, 2012)

*Blaze Collector*

I have the blaze collector working again. There are still some changes i need to make, but it is operational.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2012)

Hill destruction with TNT.









*Edit:* added an additional 708 cobble to the Prime.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2012)

If you want, I think you can remove the "Logging/Fighting Instructions" section from the OP.  I have no intention to rebuild them on this world and if you were to load up the old world, I doubt anyone would use them either.


Also when you got some time, could you get another carto of the castle area?  The last one didn't go far enough west.  I need to be able to see that entire river going from north to south through the desert.  You can see where it got cut off in this pic (along the left):







Here's a pic of the castle area when I first discovered it (December 16, 2011).  Compare that to what is on Tectonicus now to see how much work was done:


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone discovered a third snow biome, next to a dessert (yes you read that well. MC disrespects physical and climatic "laws" like a boss  )
If anyone has got rails (or materials for it) to spare, let me know please. I could use them well for (parts of) my road network.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I found that snow biome (a lot of it is pretty flat).  I thought I was much farther south and east. 

All my iron ends up in portcullises.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2012)

The server has been updated to 1.1, and all the plug-ins seem to be working just fine, but let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2012)

Those sheep better hide! XD


Edit: Oh, I made Virus's and magibeg's portals separate but Virus's is in an area where I can't do anything (like spawn protection).  Could you maybe clean up the area around it?  There's lava really close to the portal that needs to be pushed back.


I think Kard's Wizard tower portal ended up in the best place.  It's high up with an excellent view (also making it a target for ghasts ).


Edit: Got 344 black wool in about 7 minutes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2012)

The hull of Valmy is done:





Somewhere around 1000 black wool...


It looks kind of small...until you get close:





Remember, this is 1:1 to the real ship.  She was a real monster.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar cane (formerly piston farm) now converted to a cacti piston farm (currently has 70).



			
				Original Post said:
			
		

> /warp list - Displays a list of available warp locations on the server.


Maybe should put something on there about the page number like...
/warp list # - Displays a list of available warp locations on the server where # (optional) is the page number.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Maybe should put something on there about the page number like...
> /warp list # - Displays a list of available warp locations on the server where # (optional) is the page number.



Done.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2012)

It's time to start working on the floating tree farm.  Both areas are between Kard castle and Winterfell...

Candidate 1:






Candidate 2:





I'm going to try to get those holes filled in now.  Also, you can save the image as a JPG.  It doesn't have to be pixel accurate.  I just need to know how large the area(s) are and if they'll fit the giant island without spawning mobs under it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 29, 2012)

Floating in what way? Floating on the water or in the air?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2012)

it will occupy the top 10 tiles or so (118-128 approximately).


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 30, 2012)

Candidate 1 would great for linking my place to Kard Castle.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2012)

It'll be in the sky with the only access being a warp.  There won't be anything under it (so if you fall, you won't die) or anyway up to it from the water.

I prefer #2 myself.  It looks bigger and there's nothing around.


Edit: Here's what we're thinking:





If it were ever to expand, it would expand to the south.

228x197


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 31, 2012)

Built 3 Towers So far Magi, Working on the 4th tower now.

Also started work on the Walls 1st layer nearly done, do you want hollow walls ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2012)

My farm near Magi´s place will be relocated to Winterfell in the long run, but its outer walls will remain standing upright and (most likely) untouched. I will probably convert it into a train station once my road network is completely constructed (certain sections need to be broadened, walled and/or lit) and converted into a railway network. But I hope I will be able to get more gold somehow (for making powered rails, because there is so much difference in altitude at certain locations that powered mine carts are made useless (esp. the rocky archipelago just north of the southern part on the map; the tunnel and staircase leading up to the top are to steep for locomotives and I cannot do much about that). Most other slopes are already 1/3 or pretty easily convertible (from 1/1 staircases) into locomotive friendly 1/3 slopes. Yet I hope we can rely completely on an "electric" system because speedy trains may need more than 1 loc and even if it is but one the use of it can be a bit annoying.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 31, 2012)

For long rails I put one powered rail next to a rail pressure plate.  It hits the pressure plate powering the rail.  Stops people from going the wrong way too.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 31, 2012)

Darn you MC for not having track switches!  We need two railways south of the crosroads at which the road to Kard bends away from the N/S route (one for Kard, one for the way North (ending @ the group of smaller Shroom Islands, with a primitive station below the surface). Else people cannot choose their destination properly, making those railways useless.
Maybe I will make four rails from the south until that point, with two pairs hovering above each other. Or we make but two rails at max, making them bidirectional (using the chat functionality of the game to warn fellow players that one is going to use the rail to a given destination).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought redstone can change the direction a track is facing.  Just allow the minecart to slow down at the junction with a switch right next to the rail.  You hit the switch as you go past it if you want to change the course.  Once you'er past the junction, accelerate back up to max speed using one of the rail buttons.  It will only acclerate you if you're heading away from the switch.


Edit: Updated castle pic of where the wall is going:


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 4, 2012)

I figured out how Ford gets so may projects done, he found a way to clone himself!!


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I thought redstone can change the direction a track is facing.  Just allow the minecart to slow down at the junction with a switch right next to the rail.  You hit the switch as you go past it if you want to change the course.  Once you'er past the junction, accelerate back up to max speed using one of the rail buttons.  It will only acclerate you if you're heading away from the switch.
> 
> 
> Edit: Updated castle pic of where the wall is going:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120201/castle_2_1_2012.png



If u need a hand, just ask!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Shenanigans! I call shenanigans!


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr_bertalli

Can u add him to the whitelist... Good friend of mine.

Won't grief, very creative!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> If u need a hand, just ask!


Karl is taking care of the wall.  I'd like to turn as much of that desert into grass though as possible.  Desert + Castle just don't work. XD


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 4, 2012)

Ill be making a road between my place and kard castle, please specify any particular route you want me to take.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2012)

Might have to ask Karl.  I think he is winging the wall construction.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 5, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Ill be making a road between my place and kard castle, please specify any particular route you want me to take.



I don't know where your home shelter is, but maybe you should connect it to the road I made thereto.


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Ill be making a road between my place and kard castle, please specify any particular route you want me to take.



I am going to run a road from the village, west to Anderson's Oasis. I will just extend it to the wall if you want to connect your road there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 6, 2012)

The server is currently down.  It is about time I got around to installing all the Windows Updates that have been sitting there waiting to be installed.  There are some important ones, like Service Pack 1...

I'll post here when the server is back up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it still updating?  The server is accessible but noticably slow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, the updates are done.  I had to turn up the logging detail to work out a few bugs, to it might have slowed the server down a little.  It should be better in a day or so once I have a few days of logs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it's mostly BOINC being an ass on my end.


I noticed the signs for the village warps were gone.  Luckily, the warps weren't so I was able to quickly replace the signs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think it's mostly BOINC being an ass on my end.
> 
> 
> I noticed the signs for the village warps were gone.  Luckily, the warps weren't so I was able to quickly replace the signs.



How long ago had you placed them?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2012)

Friday or Saturday.  A and B were there (maybe C too).  The rest weren't (through I).  They were made in alphabetical order.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you get the End reset?


Valmy is almost done:


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a pretty ship. You should post it in the screenshots thread once it is finished, I think.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 7, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/jeb_/statuses/166808028413308928

Nice! Soon things will be taller


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2012)

Dammit, right when Valmy is almost done.   I think the actual height relative to beam was closer to 70m tall but obviously that couldn't be done so all three masts were scaled down to fit to 64.

Oh, and the Bermuda Triforce too FFS. 

Anyone hate Jeb yet? 




Chevalr1c said:


> That is a pretty ship. You should post it in the screenshots thread once it is finished, I think.


All that's left are the angular sails between the front mast and the wood sticking out the front.  They're the most difficult to design.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2012)

Just add a cover to the Triforce, being 5 or 6 high (the pines need 6, I believe), so that the trees will not be able to turn into giants (like I did just north of the Winterfell settlement).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2012)

That was the entire point of building it next to the max height--using the max height to prevent them from growing too tall.  newtekie1 will probably have to raise the island like he did before (because it was built 2m too low).


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2012)

The End has been reset.  I'll try to get on the schedule of resetting it every Friday so we a fresh end to mess around in on the weekends.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That was the entire point of building it next to the max height--using the max height to prevent them from growing too tall.  newtekie1 will probably have to raise the island like he did before (because it was built 2m too low).



If heightening the Triforce is easier than adding a cover/roof than I would do that.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 8, 2012)

Silly question, the End portal is marked on the Tectonicus map with a sign, but I cannot find it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2012)

It's the Stronghold warp.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 8, 2012)

I should have known, because the portals are placed in strongholds.

*Edit:* I found out that melon slices have the same "compacted storage" as lapis lazulli, iron and so on. Nine slices can be put together to form a whole melon again (so, 64 melons instead of 64+26 (90) melon slices). However, some slices will be wasted when cutting the melon into slices again, because the number of slices generated will be equal to a harvested melon (3-7).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2012)

I just got kicked/dropped again with "internal server error" the instant I click on a level 50 bow enchantment (not always).  Could you check the logs for a Java exception and post it here so I can make a topic on GetSatisfaction?  I'm thinking it might do that every time it is trying to give me infinity because I got all the other ones already.




Chevalr1c said:


> *Edit:* I found out that melon slices have the same "compacted storage" as lapis lazulli, iron and so on. Nine slices can be put together to form a whole melon again (so, 64 melons instead of 64+26 (90) melon slices). However, some slices will be wasted when cutting the melon into slices again, because the number of slices generated will be equal to a harvested melon (3-7).


I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just got kicked/dropped again with "internal server error" the instant I click on a level 50 bow enchantment (not always).  Could you check the logs for a Java exception and post it here so I can make a topic on GetSatisfaction?  I'm thinking it might do that every time it is trying to give me infinity because I got all the other ones already.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could do that.




```
2012-02-09 23:38:35 [WARNING] Failed to handle packet: java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at net.minecraft.server.ContainerEnchantTable.a(ContainerEnchantTable.java:147)
	at net.minecraft.server.NetServerHandler.a(NetServerHandler.java:1008)
	at net.minecraft.server.Packet108ButtonClick.handle(SourceFile:18)
	at net.minecraft.server.NetworkManager.b(NetworkManager.java:226)
	at net.minecraft.server.NetServerHandler.a(NetServerHandler.java:100)
	at net.minecraft.server.NetworkListenThread.a(NetworkListenThread.java:78)
	at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.w(MinecraftServer.java:536)
	at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(MinecraftServer.java:434)
	at net.minecraft.server.ThreadServerApplication.run(SourceFile:465)
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2012)

https://getsatisfaction.com/mojang/topics/interal_server_error_when_enchanting_a_bow_on_smp_1_1


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> https://getsatisfaction.com/mojang/topics/interal_server_error_when_enchanting_a_bow_on_smp_1_1



Cool, does it do it with any other weapons or just the bow?  I'm guessing it is a bug with bow enchanting since they just added that in the last update.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2012)

So, there have been some developer previews released recently and I figured I'd give everyone a little heads up about what is likely going to be coming in the next update for anyone not paying attention, because there are some pretty major new things:

*New Biome:*  There is now a Jungle biome.

*New Tree Type:* There are not "Jungle Trees".  The trunks are a yellowish brown color.  And they can grow extremely tall.  The really tall ones grow with a 2x2 trunk, and you can plant 4 saplings in a 2x2 pattern and use bonemeal on them to grow a super tall 2x2 tree.  Jungle trees will also grow with vines on the trunk and hanging from the leaves.

*Vines:* While vines were in the game already, now any vine that is on a wall or solid surface can be climbed like a ladder.

*Cats:* Wild cats have been added to the game, currently they only spawn in Jungles.  They can be tamed similar to wolves.  Wild cats have an orange patterned coat, like a ocelot, but change to a more traditional domesticated cat pattern when tamed.  They will follow you like a tamed wolf, but won't really attack anything other than chickens.  They can be told to sit like wolves as well.

*Wolf/Cat Breeding:* Tamed wolves can now be breed to give tamed wolf puppies.  You use fresh uncooked pork instead of wheat to make them breed.  Currently it isn't known how this affects feeding them to regain their health.  It might make it impossible for them to regain health.  Cats can also be breed, using fresh fish.

*Fire Charge:* A new crafting recipe has been added to create the Fire Charge.  Which can be used in dispensers to make them shoot a fireball.

*Bottle o' Enchanting:* Some kind of new potion, recipe currently unknown, that when thrown will give out experience orbs that the player can collect.

*New Mob AI:*

*Zombies:* Zombies are now much smarter.  They can negotiate obstacles and even find their way out of small mazes to get to the player they are chasing.  So no more hiding around corners to escape zombies.  Also, on hard/hardcore mode only, zombies will break down wooden doors!

*Skeletons:* Skeletons will now seek out shade when the sun comes up to stop themselves from burning in the daylight.

I think that is it for now, but there will probably be more developer builds released with some other additions before the next update.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Cool, does it do it with any other weapons or just the bow?  I'm guessing it is a bug with bow enchanting since they just added that in the last update.


I've enchanted probably 20 items and it only did it with the bow.



My guess is that tamed wolves and cats regen health like players do.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> *Vines:* While vines were in the game already, now any vine that is on a wall or solid surface can be climbed like a ladder.



About time, I have been in situations already in which I tried to climb them and then realised I couldn't.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 11, 2012)

I have finished thre first challenge in my "yet to be officially named dragon puzzle tower". A 45x45 maze. There are two doors at the end. one is timed the other, not. In the future the timed path will lead to either a reward or easier puzzle path or something. In order to prevent creeper damage, there should be no areas in the maze that allows monsters to spawn. More treacherous monster infested puzzles are sure to come later. 
To find the tower, if you haven't already, warp to spawn and look left.
Any feedback is welcome, and enjoy!


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work on the maze! So far, every time I have tried it, i get turned around and end up back at the beginning.

Also, if anyone wants to practice their bow skills, I have finished up the archery range at the castle. Each gate has the approximate distance to different color targets labeled. For any shots over 30m, you may need a spotter to see where the arrow lands. There is also a moving target and a few trick shots. I may add more trick shots if I get anymore crazy ideas...


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work man! I've been off the last week playing other stuff, should finish the walkway I started.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 15, 2012)

1.2 height limit for perspective.

http://imgur.com/RLiZd

(it didn't like to be brought in as an image for some reason so you have to click the link)


----------



## magibeg (Feb 19, 2012)

When 1.2 happens, we should do this:

http://imgur.com/a/ekjWe


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2012)

magibeg said:


> When 1.2 happens, we should do this:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ekjWe



I want a new high drive when the height limit increase!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I want a new high drive when the height limit increase!


If you're building it. 


"Server shuting down..." you working on something?


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the high drive?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess it is a (rail) road built at a very high altitude, in the sky.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2012)

It was on the old world.  It went from the max height all the way down to bedrock--a fall of about 119m.


Edit: Found pic of the above-ground super structure:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2229628&postcount=413


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm... Combine the old with Chevalr1c's thought. A rail car max height drop with powered rails to bring the cart back to the top.


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there any way to host both the old sever and new server on Tectonicus? Or can it only support one map? Having a hard time remembering what we had all created in the old world.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Is there any way to host both the old sever and new server on Tectonicus? Or can it only support one map? Having a hard time remembering what we had all created in the old world.



It is possible, and planned eventually.

I plan to even have the old world up and running for people to join and explore.  I also plan to map the nether of the current world as well with tectonicus eventually.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 27, 2012)

We could 1 up the idea... make a roller coaster? Have a main drop that takes you to new max height to bedrock.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is a maximum velocity and tracks don't go any steeper than 45 degrees.  Sounds good in theory but not in practice, unfortunately.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 27, 2012)

Freefall for the long drop.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 28, 2012)

I met a creeper near the signs at the Winterfell spawn point, both signs have been destroyed. I placed the sign saying "Winterfell" again a few steps away from the spawn and I left a blank sign next to it that Ford or Newtekie1 need to "fill in" to let the sign based warping to the Warp Hub work again. The warp points themselves (via the console) still work though, obviously.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2012)

I got it fixed.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 29, 2012)

1.2 is coming out tomorrow. Also the team from Bukkit now works for Mojang.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 29, 2012)

magibeg said:


> 1.2 is coming out tomorrow. Also the team from Bukkit now works for Mojang.



Awesome, on both accounts!

Hopefully this means less down time between version releases.

But as usually, the server won't be updated until bukkit is update and at least the basic set of plug-ins are working(Hawkeye and Lockette).


----------



## magibeg (Feb 29, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Awesome, on both accounts!
> 
> Hopefully this means less down time between version releases.
> 
> But as usually, the server won't be updated until bukkit is update and at least the basic set of plug-ins are working(Hawkeye and Lockette).



Indeed, they were saying in the future that bukkit will just kinda become the minecraft API. So there would be no downtime between because they will be one in the same.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 1, 2012)

The main building of my fortified farmstead has got an attic right underneath the roof, which will serve as a second public storage once there are enough chests (and signs to label them properly). Let me know if you wish to suggest a category (e.g. something we don't have a category/room for at Prime). The only warp to it is "Winterfell" currently, so one has to walk into the "castle" and go to the main building by means of walking. One can enter the building via the main entrance or via the workshop attached to it at the right side.
The guests' bedroom is finished, so anyone who wishes to explore the North can reset his/her spawn point to one of the beds therein.

It may look a bit unfinished in the building, because the bookshelves, carpets, and the like are being worked on (including a table cloth for the large dining table in the main hall on the ground floor). Yet, it looks promising so far, with all the chandeliers, nicely designed staircase, two fireplaces, tables and chairs, two dormers to allow more daylight to the attic, and so on.

BTW, the guests' bedroom and the storage will be marked on the Tectonicus map, once it has been updated.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 2, 2012)

I keep getting punted immeditly...do I need to get white listed?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I keep getting punted immeditly...do I need to get white listed?



If you haven't already, yes you will need to be whitelisted.  What is your minecraft name?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2012)

Also, are you running 1.1?


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 2, 2012)

Name is bpgt64, wife's id bpgt63.  Were on 1.2,  should we downgrade then?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Name is bpgt64, wife's id bpgt63.  Were on 1.2,  should we downgrade then?



You both were already on the whitelist.  But the server is running 1.1 until bukkit and the plug-ins get updated, so you will need to downgrade to play on it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2012)

jpsandman, your Efficency V & Unbreaking III shovel is ready and in the vault.  Please deposit 7 diamonds in the chest:
1 diamond for making shovel
1 diamond for _Mr_Anderson_
3 diamond for Efficency V (new +2 diamond surcharge on Efficency V requests because it is so rare)
1 diamond for Unbreaking III
1 diamond for Fortune III


I flew past *eight level 50s* to get that shovel because I was thinking how much enchanting sucks.  I think I'm going to start researching ways to make a program keep trying until a given level is found and then stop.  I have an idea on how to do it but it requires some theory testing first.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently in 1.2 enchanting is a little easier/better.  It is less random with the levels you get when you place the item in the enchanter, so it only gives you levels within ~10 of your actual level.  If you have over 50 levels then the likely hood of getting a 50 right away is extremely high.  That is just what I heard was planned though, I don't know if it actually made it into the latest update.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 2, 2012)

I still get an end of stream crap.  I accidentally updated my client and can't find a non sketch vs 1.1 download.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 3, 2012)

Transaction Complete. Thank you!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 3, 2012)

Could an admin or moderator please add a warp point near the sign saying "The Wall"? It will be visible on Tectonicus after it has been updated, and it can be found north of the "Winterfell" fortified farmstead. Thank you in advance.

*Edit:* And it has been done by Ford. Thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2012)

I just looked through the changes made in 1.2.1 and a lot of them are excellent:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Version_history

Especially of interest:
-Ladder recipe makes 3 instead of 2 ladders.
-Slab recipe makes 6 slabs instead of 3.
-Redstone Lamp: glowstone that can be turned on and off.
-Stairs and slabs can be placed upside down.
-Lava makes sounds.
-Also, additions to F3:


> b: Shows what biome you are in.
> bl: Block brightness.
> sl: Sky brightness.
> rl: Raw brightness.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just looked through the changes made in 1.2.1 and a lot of them are excellent:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Version_history
> 
> Especially of interest:
> ...



Yeah, I'm hoping the updated map generator doesn't screw with the map, we will likely have to go pretty far to find a Jungle biome.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Slab recipe makes 6 slabs instead of 3.



Good, now it is at least making sense. No "disappearance" anymore of 50% of the stone/wood used for the slabs (if you see what I mean).

BTW, in order to find a jungle, we should try going North once we are @ 1.2, either over land or by boat around the continent.


----------



## magibeg (Mar 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping the updated map generator doesn't screw with the map, we will likely have to go pretty far to find a Jungle biome.



Yea, I saw that some jerks just had to go off and explore massive distances 

Naw but minecraft is actually at 1.2.3 now i believe.

Also sudden thought, will the server have enough HD space to be converted to "anvil" format?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bukkit has already put out the update to 1.2.3, so hopefully by monday Lockette, MyWarp, and Hawkeye will be updated.



magibeg said:


> Also sudden thought, will the server have enough HD space to be converted to "anvil" format?



I hope so.  The current map is almost 700MB, so hopefully the new format will at most double the size.  If that is the case, we'll be more than fine, as the server hard drive has about 20GB left.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2012)

Tectonicus probably won't support Anvil for a long time. 


I think the best option would be to explore south or east.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2012)

I got the Skeleton Grinder done but can't figure out how to punch skeletons without them shooting back.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 5, 2012)

Make the hole smaller, maybe? Make it so that you have to/can only attack their feet.

P.S.: never mind, it does not work as it seems (i tried it but they still managed to shoot)


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 5, 2012)

.......[]
.......[]
[][]..[][][]
..[]..O...[]
..[][][]..[]
..........X

Maybe try an offshoot from the corner of the room like this. character at the X attacking towards O. might be able to knock skellies back before they get a shot off. (floors at same level. barrier 1 block high in blank space.)

let me know if this makes no sense at all


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2012)

It makes no sense at all. XD

Try it and see if it works.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll try and get on after work to build a model between the beach ranch and tower to show you. I've used it in single player before. With a macro attacking quickly, it should work the same.

[] is blocks
X is player
O enemy/aim location
... are there because spaces got removed when i posted.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 5, 2012)

I got a model up between tower and beach ranch.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2012)

Is that a horiztonal or vertical view?  I meant you could try it in the Skeleton Grinder that way you have a supply of skeletons to try it with.  I suspect you won't be able to hit them but it is worth a shot.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 6, 2012)

That is a top-down view. I didn't have time to try it at the grinder, but the model of what i mean is at tower.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 7, 2012)

Testing an idea for skelly grinder tonight. If i'm dead, it's not working 100%


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2012)

magibeg, pick ready.  It is in the locked chest in Ghast's Tear vault.  Deposit 11 diamonds in that chest when you retrieve it:
3 diamond pickaxe
1 unbreaking III
5 efficency V

Requests for efficency V have been bumped up to 5 diamonds due to demand and rarity.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 7, 2012)

What I put together in the skelly Grinder isn't working. There are instances when, as soon as the mob comes into range and takes damage, I take an arrow. It needs some work still, but i'm not sure how to change it yet.


----------



## Karl5275 (Mar 7, 2012)

The problem is they shot as soon as they see you. You almost need a decoy for them to shot at...


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 7, 2012)

That's not really it though. If i'm not attacking I can position myself so that the arrows are always blocked by something. It only happens when the fast attack macro is on.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 8, 2012)

Ford,
I Converted the mellon farm to levers from pressure plates and the dirt no longer needs to be tilled after harvesting. The last update allows them to grow on non-tilled soil.
Also, the water doesn't fall in the far back left section of the wheat farm.
Finally, I have tried a bunch of stuff for the skelly grinder and i'm out of ideas.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2012)

I think the only way a skeleton grinder would work unattended is if they change mobs so you can attack them without them being able to attack you (which makes sense anyway).


No one harvest the left-most strip of wheat in the Piston Farms until I get a chance to fix that.

Edit: Think I got it fixed.  There was a cobblestone block just above the glass the piston moves blocking the water from getting through.  Can't test until it all regrows.


I dunno about the levers (because then everyone has to remember to reset them).  A button would be ideal so it isn't accidentally hit but there's the problem of finding a place to put it that still maximizes how many harvestable tiles there are.  Maybe I'll just have to put a repeater there and run a button up to the wall.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got the Skeleton Grinder done but can't figure out how to punch skeletons without them shooting back.



I just throw a health pot at the bitches and POOF!.

All so have it so a cobble stone moves away so they instantly die too all though you need a stone to move covering the hole up a bit more or else they will shoot you while they go past lmao.

O yeah make sure they drop 23 lvls too..


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 8, 2012)

I can change the levers to buttons. I'll just have to put a block sticking up from walking level to place the button.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, so here is the dilemma, and I'll leave it up to you guys to decide what you want to do.  I can update the server today or tomorrow, however some things won't work. AnyoneSleep seems to have been abandoned for now, but I think I can just give everyone the time command to reset the time to morning.  Also Tectonicus will not work, and I'm not sure when it will be updated to work with the new Anvil maps.  That is pretty much it, everything else should work.  So I'm thinking go ahead with the update, but wanted to get your input first.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 8, 2012)

My vote is for update sooner over later.


----------



## Karl5275 (Mar 8, 2012)

jpsandman said:


> My vote is for update sooner over later.



I second that.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 8, 2012)

Switched out levers for buttons over lunch.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 8, 2012)

OK, update it then.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, looks like I'll be updating it tomorrow then to hopefully get it running smoothly for the weekend.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2012)

FYI, enderdragon is dead.  I don't know if it is set up to automatically reset it or not.  It also apparently drops about 60 levels worth of XP per person in the end when it dies.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll reset The End when I update, the plug-in to auto reset the end isn't available yet last time I checked.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2012)

The server has been updated to 1.2.3, some plug-ins might not work as they haven't been updated, but the most commonly used ones should work.  The map was converted so we can now build up to 256 high.

*Edit:*  AnyoneSleep does not work, it has not been updated.  So I have given everyone the Time command, which will allow you to set the time of the day in the server.  

/time set 0 = Set time to Dawn.
/time set 6000 = Set time to Noon.
/time set 12000 = Set time to Dusk.
/time set 18000 = Set time to Midnight.
/time set 24000 = Set time to Dawn, again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2012)

Now to figure out (again) if the Triforce is okay.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm guessing the trees will now grow too tall again, and there isn't anything I can do since MCEdit doesn't support the new map format.

*Edit:* It seems like there was a new version of MCEdit released with "Roundabout Anvil Support" added.  So I can try it out next week if I have to to move the triforce again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought it said somewhere that the max tree height was unchanged.


I found a jungle and put a warp there named Jungle.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Trees weren't growing over 128 in 1.2 but I think they fixed it in 1.2.3.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, well, I'll look into it and let you know if action is required.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 10, 2012)

Just wanted to post some observations worth noting since the update.

Rotten Flesh can be used to breed dogs
Jungle leaves seem to be trapping chicken like a cage
Rare drops from monsters i've collected are: Apple, Iron Shovel, Power I enchanted Bow


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Also, getting wolves and cats to stand is bugged.  They don't react when you right-click on them, even if you attack them the game acts like they aren't even there.  It seems like if you wait around close to them long enough they eventually start working again.  Also, throwing something, a snowball or egg at them, seems to get them working again as well.

Also, some double doors seem to have been messed up by the recent update, I think the map conversion cause this.  So if you have sets of double doors in places you might have to take them down and put them back up.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 10, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Also, getting wolves and cats to stand is bugged.  They don't react when you right-click on them, even if you attack them the game acts like they aren't even there.  It seems like if you wait around close to them long enough they eventually start working again.  Also, throwing something, a snowball or egg at them, seems to get them working again as well.
> 
> Also, some double doors seem to have been messed up by the recent update, I think the map conversion cause this.  So if you have sets of double doors in places you might have to take them down and put them back up.



Ours work fine as long as you don't use a food source. How ever when you get cats it seems that the wolfs get left behind and just sit around were ever they are when you get a cat.

But yes it is bugged for sure and think people are getting different things.  Like my wifes had issue's with wolfs all morning while i have had 0 issue's with them..  I had a issue with a cat (baby cat ) were it would get stuck in the water were she had no issue's with them..

BTW you heal them with health splash.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wolves can still be healed with raw meat.  They will enter love mode if they are fully healed.

Cats can only be healed with splash potions.

As for the bugs, it seems they are caused by warping.  When you disconnect all of your tamed animals automatically sit.  Well if you warp, sometimes they will warp with you, by half the time they seem to just sit like you disconnected.  And they get stuck sitting.

And I found another jungle and put a warp there called Jungle2, when I created the warp there were 5-6 Ocelots running around right in front of me, so if you want cats warp there and hope they are still around.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 11, 2012)

What Minecraft version is the server on at the moment?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2012)

1.2.3


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 11, 2012)

Take care when warping to the Skeleton Grinder and only put those things in your inventory that you will need there, because the warp may  lead to your avatar's death (suffocating in the floor, or something similar). Make sure you have your console open so that you have a chance of typing quick enough to warp to P if the warp to the grinder goes wrong.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, so here is the deal with Tectonicus.

Of course it is a free program, and is developed by one author, that right now doesn't have much time to dedicate to continued support.  It is understandable, people have to have real lives too.

So, he has stated that he plans to on look into supporting the new map format, and will probably release an update that supports it.  However, support moving forward is up in the air.

For support to be better guaranteed in the future the code would need to be made open source.  The author is willing to make the code open source, but before he will do that, he wants £2000(~$3100) in donations.  But before you freak out and think he is asking for £2000, the money is actually being donated to cancer research though JustGiving.com, he isn't receiving any money.  

The donation page is listed here: http://www.justgiving.com/tectonicus

A donation of £5 is just about $8.  So if you think tectonicus is a worth while addition to the server, by all means think about donating.

If the code for tectonicus isn't released to be open source I'll likely switch to another mapping program.  However, the alternatives that I'm looking at all have to run directly on the server, which I believe puts a pretty big strain on the server, so they would likely require a hardware upgrade.  That would require money that right now, thanks to a big huge tax bill from Uncle Sam, I don't have.  However, there is a positive to this route in that the map would be updated almost in real time.  I could try it on the current server and see if it could handle the load for the time being though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 16, 2012)

I think real time updates are far more efficient than re-rendering everything daily.  It probably has about the same amount of strain as the anti-griefing plugin.  Plus the added bonus of being able to see who is in the server versus having to join.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think real time updates are far more efficient than re-rendering everything daily.  It probably has about the same amount of strain as the anti-griefing plugin.  Plus the added bonus of being able to see who is in the server versus having to join.



Tectonicus, as it is set up now, doesn't re-render everything daily.  It only renders changes daily.  But the benefit was that I could run it on a separate computer, it could be rendered on my x6 with no impact on the server.

The anti-griefing plug-in is relatively lightweight, it just writes block changes to an sql database. Searching for changes or rolling back large changes is pretty taxing though. Rendering the tile graphics for a map is quite a bit more intensive.

I've switched over to dynmap for the time being running on the server, it is rendering the world from scratch and seems to be pegging the CPU usage at 30-50%, so we'll see.  If it doesn't overload the server I can stick with that, though I like the maps rendered by tectonicus better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2012)

Is the URL the same?


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, as you can see if you click the link in my sig.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is the URL the same?



Yes sir.

Also, the server is noticeably laggy due to the rendering.  The Flat map was pretty light on the CPU, and only took about 45 Minutes to render, but the angled rendering is pushing the CPU to 80%+ most of the time and taking significantly longer to render.  I started the rendering at 5PM, so it has been rendering for 7 hours now and isn't even halfway done rendering the angled map.  It also has to render a flat map of the nether and an angled.  I'll have to see how it handled the dynamic updating once the initial rendering is finished.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2012)

The flat map kind of sucks.  I also don't like how it switches between day and night by itself (forces it to redownload all the chunks).  It's better than nothing though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well after running Dynmap over the weekend it doesn't seem to be that taxing on the server once the initial rendering is finished.

However, I'm with you Ford, it isn't as nice as tectonicus.  I like the flat map, it should make laying things out easier thanks to being block accurate top down shots.  

However, switching from day to night automatically sucks, and there is no way to just have a toggle like tectonicus.  I can tweak it to just have a day rendering with no night, but I like seeing what the map looks like at night too.  I think maybe I can tweak this so that the night rendering just shows up as another layer on the right hand selection screen.  I'll play around with this some more. Plus there isn't an option for signs to show up on the map, or views.

Also, most of the changes to the config file requires a total re-render, which definitely is going to suck in the beginning as I try to get things right.  So if the server starts lagging hard, I'm sorry.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I got the day/night thing sorted.  There are not separate maps for day and night.  The angled map is still currently rendering, and has been rendering since Noon.  Total re-renders definitely aren't quick, that is for sure.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 22, 2012)

I verified that in order to reset a respawn point to a different bed it is not necessary for everyone to hit a bed. Even though the night will not pass, the new spawn point will be set.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

Really wishing that I had this game but still on the fence.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to be on the edge of buying it when it was still in beta and discounted. This made me get it.  The game really is improved by now, so that justifies the price increase.
If you get it, I advise you to play some SP first to get the hang of it because we are at normal difficulty now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2012)

Or play the free classic mode for a bit:
http://www.minecraft.net/classic/play

That's what convinced me to buy it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

IS there any places selling it cheap or have any deals on it?


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't think there are any "distributors" for the game for there to be different promotional sale prices. I believe it is just a direct purchase from the developer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Or pirate it and try it, if you like it buy it. (Apparently Notch supports this.)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2012)

1.2.4 just came out:


Spoiler



+ *Chat history and much better chat editing*
+ A few new decoration blocks
+ “Back” and “Quit” buttons to OutOfMemoryScreen
+ Made cats more realistic (read: probably annoying). I hope it’s enough to cancel out any joy you may receive from the previous feature!
+ *Added a “minimal” debug menu for testing with. Shift+F3 to hide the graphs.*
* Made placing half blocks on existing half blocks (to make a full block) easier
* Limit framerate on menu screens, no longer uses 100% cpu and make my computer melt
* Fixed fatal crash for converted worlds to anvil, when there’s blocks at max height
* Fixed an old bug with signs clearing text while you’re editing them in SMP
* Fixed crash when logging in while there are blocks at maxheight at spawn
* *Fixed TNT ghosts in multiplayer*
* Fixed storage minecarts dropping enchanted items
* Fixed crashes on invalid server addresses when joining a server
* Fixed entities being uninteractable if they existed at login (Multiplayer)
* Fixed dupe exploit with paintings
* Fixed furnaces and dispensers dropping enchanted items
* *Fixed the “flickering” of chat as it vanishes off the screen*
* Fixed text rendering over items in the container screens
* Fixed exploit with jungle saplings (turns other saplings into jungle ones)
* Fixed launcher opening minecraft dir if the path contains a space
* Fixed an off-by-one lighting bug
* Fixed block transmuting (turning one block into another via pistons)
* Fixed placing mushrooms in daylight, where they can’t survive
* Fixed redstone lamps dropping powered block items when destroyed while on
* “save-all” (server) now works even when you have toggled “save-off”
* Fixed turning half-blocks into full-blocks while you’re standing on them
* Fixed seed displaying in F3 debug when the seed is unknown (multiplayer)
* Fixed villager texture changing clientside per profession
* Fixed falling off ledge corners while holding shift
* *Fixed players falling when reconnecting to servers where they were previously flying*



Edit: /dmarker still isn't working.  I tried /dmarker add "Castle" and /dmarker add Castle, both resulted in listing /dmarker commands.


----------



## zAAm (Mar 23, 2012)

Will the server be updated to 1.2.4 version soon? 

Also, is it just me or are the skins broken? I can set my skin on the site, but nothing seems to happen in-game... Meh


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2012)

It depends on when Bukkit, Lockette, and Hawkeye get updated.


You have to close Minecraft entirely and reopen it to change skins.  It downloads the skin during the Minecraft login process (not server login).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Once they release a Beta build the plug-in developers should start testing their plug-ins against it and get any broken ones fixed, so hopefully with this being a minor update we'll see something next week.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 23, 2012)

If you accidentally or intentionally updated to 1.2.4 and want to play on the 1.2.3 server (as long as it's not updated yet), I've uploaded the minecraft.jar from 1.2.3 so you can temporarily downgrade.

[link removed. Server is on 1.2.4 at the time of editing]

Put the unpacked minecraft.jar into "_C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\bin_" and overwrite the "old" one. 
You can force an upgrade back to 1.2.4 in Minecraft ("Options" button before you log in) if you want to.

I'll keep an eye on this thread and remove the file once the server is updated 
Too bad I can't check this server out yet.. :/


----------



## zAAm (Mar 23, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It depends on when Bukkit, Lockette, and Hawkeye get updated.
> 
> 
> You have to close Minecraft entirely and reopen it to change skins.  It downloads the skin during the Minecraft login process (not server login).



I've tried that multiple times. The site says that I changed my skin successfully but no amount of Minecraft restarts or re-logins actually changes it. Does the skin only apply for a certain game mode or something? 



Bambooz said:


> If you accidentally or intentionally updated to 1.2.4 and want to play on the 1.2.3 server (as long as it's not updated yet), I've uploaded the minecraft.jar from 1.2.3 so you can temporarily downgrade.
> 
> http://91.121.194.115/TPU/minecraft_1.2.3.rar (3.7MB)
> 
> ...



Thanks, I did exactly that 

Just hit "yes" without even thinking...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> Too bad I can't check this server out yet.. :/



Why not? 



zAAm said:


> I've tried that multiple times. The site says that I changed my skin successfully but no amount of Minecraft restarts or re-logins actually changes it. Does the skin only apply for a certain game mode or something?



It might be a bug, I've seen some 1.2.4 youtube videos with people that had the same issue and were stuck with the default skin.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, so clicking a 1000 times to get a level 50 enchanment has pissed me off one too many times.  I made an application that uses screenshots to search for a level 50 then halt.  The first test appeared to work but I got damn lucky (second attempt was a level 50).  Once Anderson is back up to level 50, I'm going to try it again and see how it goes.

It's quite ingenius how it works:
1) Double click the item to be enchanted so that it gets a fresh list of levels from the server.
2) Delete all files in screenshot directory, catalogue those that refuse to delete.
3) Take a screenshot (it presses F2) and make sure it is new/unique.
4) Do a single pass across the entire image loking for RGBA value of 128, 255, 32, 255 (the green color that the levels are written with).  If it doesn't match that color, it turns it to transparent black.
5) Crop out the 3 numbers from the rest of the screenshot.
6) Crop out each number into a separate image.
7) Resize all three images to the lowest common denominator (height of 7, for two digits, 11 wide, for 1 digit, 5 wide).
8) Go pixel by pixel comparing a template 50 file (11x7 32-bit per pixel PNG file) to the 3rd cropped image (the only one that can have a 50).
9) If match, stop; if not, repeat until a match is found.

It takes probably 2-4 seconds per attempt which is substantially slower than manually searching for a level 50; however, it should theoretically never miss when a 50 comes up.

I explored other, more efficient avenues of achiving the same end but, ultimately, went that route because I was 100% sure it was feasible.  I may explore the other routes (packet sniffing and memory reading) more if I get motivated enough.  My Artmoney probing of memory didn't yield any good results (kept locking up) so packet sniffing is probably where I would go next.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2012)

That is ingenues!


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 23, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Why not?





newtekie1 said:


> Rules:
> To join the server you must be a member of TPU for at least 2 months.


----------



## zootac (Mar 24, 2012)

Never played this game is it any good and why do people love it so much.?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2012)

Because it truly is sandbox.


Edit: the second test of the level 50 getter was successful except for one minor bug that should already be fixed (would crash if the screenshots folder didn't exist).  It is not exactly simple to use so I don't know if I'll ever release it publically.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 24, 2012)

Bukkit 1.2.4 server is out


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Bukkit 1.2.4 server is out



Not in any stable shape or form it isn't.  Technically there was a 1.2.4 bukkit build out the day Minecraft was updated to 1.2.4, but they are development builds not recommended for live servers.  It has to be a beta build before they recommend it for live servers, and before I will use it, and before plug-in developers really start fixing their plug-ins.

Just as an FYI for anyone that cares, we've actually been running on a beta build for 1.2.3 all this time, bukkit never got to release an actual recommended  build.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 24, 2012)

Mojang hired the devs of Bukkit, didn't they?

Edit : Yup, I thought I remembered seeing that ...


> Mojang has announced the hiring of four developers responsible for the Bukkit mod for Minecraft, a very popular unofficial tool for Minecraft players and servers.
> 
> The team consists of Warren Loo, Erik Broes, Nathan Adams and Nathan Gilbert, who will be joining Mojang to officially turn Bukkit into a part of the full game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2012)

I think that was the 4th time I used the app and it worked flawlessly.  It took 155 attempts to get a level 50 that time.


Edit: the next one took 441 attempts.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 25, 2012)

BTW, there is another jungle biome in the north, right next to the snowy landscape.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Not in any stable shape or form it isn't.  Technically there was a 1.2.4 bukkit build out the day Minecraft was updated to 1.2.4, but they are development builds not recommended for live servers.



My own MC server has been running Build 2109 for a while and I updated it to Build 2117 yesterday. Apart from the odd "end of stream" disconnect on 2109 every now and then, there haven't been any serious problems so far.
Not going for the dev. versions usually means you're always a version or two behind, because by the time they (Bukkit guys) release a recommended build (or even a beta), the next version of MC is out and the recommended build is pretty much pointless already, cause most players upgrade.

http://dl.bukkit.org/downloads/craftbukkit/ 
^ By clicking on the build number, you can see the fixed bugs in that version. Some of which are a bit .. strange  -> "Ocelot and cats dropping leather" (fixed in build 2120)

PS: I take it this server is still on 1.2.3 ? If so, I'll leave the downgrade in post #1765 up for a while longer..
(can't check.. no access to the server yet)


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> My own MC server has been running Build 2109 for a while and I updated it to Build 2117 yesterday. Apart from the odd "end of stream" disconnect on 2109 every now and then, there haven't been any serious problems so far.



That's nice.  But with a program(minecraft) where there is a serious risk of data loss when the server crashes, I'm not going to use a development build.  Bukkit recommends against doing it, so I'm going to stick to their recommendation.  Not to mention most plug-in developers don't release updates to their plug-ins until there is a Beta build they can build the plug-in againsts.



Bambooz said:


> Not going for the dev. versions usually means you're always a version or two behind, because by the time they (Bukkit guys) release a recommended build (or even a beta), the next version of MC is out and the recommended build is pretty much pointless already, cause most players upgrade.



Not really.  Before the indtroduction of Beta builds, recommended builds were usually 2-3 weeks behind.  However, since they introduced beta builds, the beta builds have been about a week behind(1.2.3 was only 2 days).  But on major releases, like 1.2, that is actually good.  Because usually Mojang does a few rapid fire releases to fix bugs, so by the time bukkit gets updated Mojang has fixed their bugs.



Bambooz said:


> http://dl.bukkit.org/downloads/craftbukkit/
> ^ By clicking on the build number, you can see the fixed bugs in that version. Some of which are a bit .. strange  -> "Ocelot and cats dropping leather" (fixed in build 2120)
> 
> PS: I take it this server is still on 1.2.3 ? If so, I'll leave the downgrade in post #1765 up for a while longer..
> (can't check.. no access to the server yet)



Yes, the server will be on 1.2.3 until a Beta build is released and the plug-ins necessary for the server to function are updated.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> That's nice.  But with a program(minecraft) where there is a serious risk of data loss when the server crashes, I'm not going to use a development build.


 That's what scheduled automatic map backups are for  (click and click for example)

Besides, I've never had a bukkit server crash on its own before (since the Beta 1.8 days). The only few times when it locked up for half a minute and then regained consciousness was when we went a little overboard with worldedit (too many blocks at a time). Other than that, the main problem were just broken plugins that had to be disabled till they got updated.

Don't get me wrong.. I'm not like "this is how you have to run the server". It's just what I've experienced so far.

And just as a heads up: none of my 9 plugins (from/for 1.2.3) caused any problems with the 1.2.4 bukkit builds, which is kinda strange.. I pretty much expected at least 2 specific ones to break, but they all worked fine right out of the box


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2012)

Most of the changes in 1.2.4 were bug fixes and client-sided changes (like chat).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> That's what scheduled automatic map backups are for  (click and click for example)



The world is backed up every 8 hours(or 3x per day), with 10 versions of the backup retained. This ain't my first rodeo.

However, the world is retained in memory and saved to disk every half hour.  So, if the crash happens in between saves, anything done since the last save will be lost, and if the crash corrupts the world then everything done since the last backup will be lost.  That is potentially a lot of work to be lost, and since players inventory is saved instantly, if the say a player creates a bunch of diamond weapons/tools with their stack of diamond, and puts them in a chest then the server crashes, they loose those tools.

And I think the irony is really in the fact that you pointed to two plug-ins that haven't been updated for 1.2.4...  They might work, but without official support, I won't use them.



Bambooz said:


> Besides, I've never had a bukkit server crash on its own before (since the Beta 1.8 days). The only few times when it locked up for half a minute and then regained consciousness was when we went a little overboard with worldedit (too many blocks at a time). Other than that, the main problem were just broken plugins that had to be disabled till they got updated.



I have, usually caused by plug-ins that weren't updated for the latest version.  Which is why I don't update anymore unless there is a beta build and the primary plug-ins have been updated to support the beta build.



Bambooz said:


> Don't get me wrong.. I'm not like "this is how you have to run the server". It's just what I've experienced so far.
> 
> And just as a heads up: none of my 9 plugins (from/for 1.2.3) caused any problems with the 1.2.4 bukkit builds, which is kinda strange.. I pretty much expected at least 2 specific ones to break, but they all worked fine right out of the box




That actually isn't surprising due to how minor of an update 1.2.4 is, I don't expect the plug-ins will take a long time to be tested against the beta build once it is released.  And actually I'll probably attempt to use the old versions of the plug-ins if they don't officially support 1.2.4 just to get it up and running.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2012)

If Jeb/Notch really wanted to support mods, they'd install the JPF into Minecraft.  But they don't, so we have to put up with their shenanigans.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If Jeb/Notch really wanted to support mods, they'd install the JPF into Minecraft.  But they don't, so we have to put up with their shenanigans.



Once bukkit is integrated directly in Minecraft, and single player games run on a background server instance, things will be a lot better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2012)

I need inspiration.  All my current projects are busy work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Server has been updated to 1.2.4, all the plug-ins seem to work, but let me know if there is anything odd going on.

I'll be in bed, so I'll fix problems tomorrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2012)

Could you put the current version number in the original post?  It would make it easier to know if we should update or not.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Done. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay! Chat actually works the way one would expect it to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2012)

DynMap isn't working.  It says "Could not retrieve configuration: Not found."


Edit: Server is now down too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dynmap should now be fixed, it is currently doing a complete rerender of the world, so give it to some time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, everything is working normal.

Thinking about making this but...it will be the most difficult undertaking I've ever done.  I also don't know where I'd put it (doesn't fit the decore of a castle):






I should also be looking into the CVN-78 Gerald R. Ford schematic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think the server is desperately lacking a TPU symbol, I think I'll find a spot for one and build it this weekend...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2012)

Lots of excellent pics here of the CVN-78:
http://www.gandoza.com/ProductDetail.aspx?id=403

If I do make it, I'm gonna need a ton of help.  I will need 10s of thousands of red, black, and light gray wool to get the hull started.  Once the basic hull shell is complete, I'll need lots of people to help on the interior as well as adding details to the exterior.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Triforce has been moved, I think it is in the right possition, but let me know if it needs to be adjusted up or down.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks.  I'll mess with trees when I got some time to see if it is at the right elevation.  I might throw some jungle saplings up there too to see what happens (might be sustainable using a fortune axe).


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 30, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Lots of excellent pics here of the CVN-78:
> http://www.gandoza.com/ProductDetail.aspx?id=403
> 
> If I do make it, I'm gonna need a ton of help.  I will need 10s of thousands of red, black, and light gray wool to get the hull started.  Once the basic hull shell is complete, I'll need lots of people to help on the interior as well as adding details to the exterior.



I currently have minor issues with the sheep in the part of the stable complex that is finished (the colour varieties you mentioned in that part). I often had the red and light gray sheep "escape" and somehow end up in either the pit/stable of their neighnours (black and/or regular grey). After the finishing of the stable complex, I will see whether the attempts done to adress the issues worked out as planned so that I can start rebreeding. However, I cannot contribute much because the herds must remain small (space and grass growth related). Additionally, the Wall must be finished, I must start my efforts to keep the river "open" to boats and last but not least do I "need" to finish the railway network (so, iron and gold contributions are welcome).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Triforce has been moved, I think it is in the right possition, but let me know if it needs to be adjusted up or down.


Looking good.  Great trees are getting chopped off at the correct height and it looks like everything else has room enough to grow.  I'm doing some more experimenting with jungle saplings though...


Edit: It looks like jungle trees are sustainable if you use a fortune 3 axe on the leaves.  Should I make it a permanent staple on the triforce or not?  It would replace the water triangle.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 31, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know.. The 1.2.5 pre-release snapshot is out. Official download via the MC launcher will start on April 4th.

I've tried the client snapshot and had no issues so far. Quite the opposite. It connects just fine to 1.2.4 bukkit servers and clientside mods (in my case, Optifine for 1.2.4) also work without problems.

PS: seeing as the server is now on 1.2.4, I'll get rid of the 1.2.3 downgrade link.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2012)

Yay! 1.2.5 finally allows you to shift-click on furnances.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

Could I get whitelisted? My Minecraft name is the same as what I use for the forums.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You're whitelisted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2012)

connection reset?


Edit: still down.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Something went wrong with Dynmap, I've been working on it for a few hours.  Finally gave up and just deleted everything related to Dynmap and set it up again from scratch and it seems to be working again.  It is now doing a full render...again...

I was getting used to the idea of keeping dynmap, but if it keeps having issues like this, where it was working perfectly fine last night and nothing changed at all and it suddenly is broke this morning, I won't be using it for very long.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2012)

Well that sucks. 


Edit: we placed a _few_ torches in Kard. XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2012)

We just had witness to the Kard Massacre:






They were breeding like rats--probably at least 50 of them.  We had to put them down, all of them. 

I killed I think 5 stone golems.  You can see in the pic through that window how many were packed into that house.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> We just had witness to the Kard Massacre:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120331/kard_massacre.jpg
> 
> They were breeding like rats--probably at least 50 of them.  We had to put them down, all of them.
> ...



I killed so many, they need to stay out of my house :c I like how you can see my stuff in the corner though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I have an idea how to make a golem grinder for red roses and iron bars.  I can't pursue it though until that problem is fixed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2012)

DynMap isn't working for me.  It just shows a black page.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> DynMap isn't working for me.  It just shows a black page.



Same here in both Crome and Firefox.


----------



## Bambooz (Apr 2, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I have an idea how to make a golem grinder for red roses and iron bars.  I can't pursue it though until that problem is fixed.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xuBqgaaoKY


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2012)

dynmap is broken on my server as well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I got mine fixed, I delete markers.yml from the dynmap plug-in directory, and a second later the map started working.  Not sure if that is coincidence or actually the fix...

I restored markers.yml and the map still works and all the markers show up on the map, so IDK...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xuBqgaaoKY


That looks like it makes use of the glitch which I suspect will be fixed.  It also for sure won't work on 1.2.4 because villagers can open and close doors.

I'm thinking more of like a motel for the villagers with death-by-piston for the golems.




newtekie1 said:


> I think I got mine fixed, I delete markers.yml from the dynmap plug-in directory, and a second later the map started working.  Not sure if that is coincidence or actually the fix...
> 
> I restored markers.yml and the map still works and all the markers show up on the map, so IDK...


What's the full path to markers.yml?  Since the /dmarker commands aren't working, it might be best just to directly edit it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2012)

It isn't in the web directory, it is in the plug-in directory for Minecraft, so dynmap creates markers.yml in its plug-in directory and then writes it to some other file in the web directory.  But I haven't come across any obvious files in the web directory that houses the markers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, dammit.  Well, maybe should see what happens in 1.2.5.  Tectonicus hasn't been updated yet, right?  No ideas on why the dmarker commands aren't working either, right?  DynMap has a lot of problems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have no idea why the commands aren't working.  I gave you permissions for it, so I don't know why it isn't working.

Edit:  Try the /dmarker command again, I just redid the permissions giving you permission to every node under dmarker manually instead of just the dmarker command.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay, it works!  Now just need the icons.


Edit: hide:true/false changes whether a set is on by default.  I turned Offline off.  Should all except players default to off?

Edit: Set all to false except Players and Markers.

Edit: Offline set keeps turning itself back on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2012)

those markers are a real PITA


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2012)

It's much easier with the chat-editing and recall features added in 1.2.4. 

I'm finding it needs more icons.  Most icons don't fit what is actually there.  I'm not in the mood to play artist right now though so it'll have to wait to fix that.


Oh! I have a good idea.  I should give you a transparent image to replace default that way if an icon is not given, only the text is visible.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 2, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I think I got mine fixed, I delete markers.yml from the dynmap plug-in directory, and a second later the map started working.  Not sure if that is coincidence or actually the fix...
> 
> I restored markers.yml and the map still works and all the markers show up on the map, so IDK...



dynmap is broken again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: Offline set keeps turning itself back on.



I think the offline players set is controlled by the global config file, so that might be overriding your settings.

Edit: Yep, I set it to hide offline players by default.  Also, I whipped out my creative side last night and made up some icons for the night maps and the flat nether map.  They aren't great, but I'm not that creative, so yeah...



Aquinus said:


> dynmap is broken again.



It should be fixed again.  It definitely has something to do with the markers, as deleting the markers.yml, refreshing the plug-in, restoring markers.yml, then refreshing the plug-in again fixed the issue again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I think the offline players set is controlled by the global config file, so that might be overriding your settings.
> 
> Edit: Yep, I set it to hide offline players by default.  Also, I whipped out my creative side last night and made up some icons for the night maps and the flat nether map.  They aren't great, but I'm not that creative, so yeah...


I saw that.  They look good. 


I'm diging a 64x64 chicken farm next to tunnel if anyone wants to help dig.  If your mining exposes resources, you're free to take them.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 2, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I saw that.  They look good.
> 
> 
> I'm diging a 64x64 chicken farm next to tunnel if anyone wants to help dig.  If your mining exposes resources, you're free to take them.



I'll help when I get home, I'm in autoshop atm.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2012)

I got 3 of 10 layers mined out, the roof is done, and the area that needs to be dug out marked.  There's probably at least 14 more hours left of digging to do.


----------



## Bambooz (Apr 3, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That looks like it makes use of the glitch which I suspect will be fixed.  It also for sure won't work on 1.2.4 because villagers can open and close doors.
> 
> I'm thinking more of like a motel for the villagers with death-by-piston for the golems.


You didn't really watch it did you? There are glass panes on the inside so the villagers can't go through the door. They even say/show it.. lol

As the whole thing is way above ground, the only place the golem can spawn is close to the house in that glass box. He spawns on a pressure plate and gets pushed out into the water by a piston as soon as he spawns and slowly drowns. As soon as he's dead, another one spawns and the cycle repeats


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2012)

I like to research/invent, not copy. 


Just added a bunch of markers to dynmap.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 4, 2012)

Just messaged to be added, hopefully i can get on soon here. I just got an online account to i'm pumped to start mining and building


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2012)

*rage*

The custom icons are gone except for the skeleton.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2012)

For some reason dynmap emptied the files again so they had a size of 0.  I manually added them again, and they seem to be working again, but if dynmap does it again I'm giving up on custom icons...and dynmap...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Aquinus (Apr 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


>


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2012)

I made an Iron Golem Collector but it isn't spawning any golems most likely because all the villagers are spawned.  If they were allowed to reproduce, it would probably function correctly but I have all the villagers segregated in their own rooms until 1.2.5 is installed.  There's 28 rooms and should be 28 villagers (although I know a few managed to escape and didn't return.  It is marked on dynmap under Resources.  Easiest way to look at it is via the Iron Golem Collector warp and go up the ladder.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2012)

The default marker icon got replaced with its original.  The rest look untouched.




Bambooz said:


> You didn't really watch it did you? There are glass panes on the inside so the villagers can't go through the door. They even say/show it.. lol
> 
> As the whole thing is way above ground, the only place the golem can spawn is close to the house in that glass box. He spawns on a pressure plate and gets pushed out into the water by a piston as soon as he spawns and slowly drowns. As soon as he's dead, another one spawns and the cycle repeats


FYI, drowners don't work on Iron Golems anymore.  I put in a lava trap.


Edit: Ghast's Tear now has a chest near the entrance with enchanted freebies.  Please only take one per visit.  As of now, there are 9 enchanted bows in there (all have Power V or Flame I).


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Fixed the marker, and I made them all read-only, so hopefully dynmap stops overwriting them...

Edit: Also, the server has been updated to 1.2.5.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, the Iron Golem Collector has villagers now and they acknowledge the rooms but they aren't breeding and there's no golems spawning.  Dunno how to fix it. 


FYI, if you can survive the fall, the lava in the center won't kill you unless you jump.


Edit: Still no luck on getting golems to spawn and villagers to procreate.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 19, 2012)

FYI, I found another village North of Jungle 3 (nearest warp point is "the wall" (or shortly "wall", which works too) but beware of the vast wilderness in between). BTW, Jungle 3 is not marked as such on Dynmap although it may be practical to do so.












And here is a Dynmap screen of Winterfell, the Wall and the village of Northton (still in construction) in between. A usable port is in construction too, although the pine wooden cover needs to be extended to the edge of the ice in that bay to prevent that the ice will close the port.







For anyone who might wish to explore the North (e.g. to place warps in the Northernmost village and Jungle 3), there are beds available in a guests' bedroom on the top floor of the keep in Winterfell; and next to the gate in the Wall you can find a number of beds when taking the staircase to the guard quarters (and the staircase after that leads to the top surface of the Wall, but no beds are to be found there of course).


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 22, 2012)

So I have a feeling the server is getting a little...stale...  So I want to get opinions on an idea I have to spice it up a little.

There is a map maker called Vechs.  He makes "super hostile" maps.  The point of these maps is to kill the player and when the player isn't dying to find the different colored wools scattered throughout the map in chests and assemble them all on the "Victory Monument".  Of course this is easier said than done.  The maps are filled with hazards, spawners of all types, and traps.

The latest two maps are SMP compatible, and they are set up to use enchanting and potion making.  One map is a cave style map, the other is a continent style map.  

So everyone would have a common goal, finish the victory monument, and they are hard.

So is anyone interested in playing one of these on the server?(The current map will be saved and restored once we are done.)
Which map should be use? Continental or Caves


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like fun to me. Continent sounds good to me. I come on to the server but I don't tend to stay as long when I'm the only person there. 

Honestly, I would love to see this tunnel that Ford and Karl started to get finished. I've been working on my little section of it, but I'm only one person.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree, finishing the village of Northton, its port and the remaining sections of the Wall can be done later. 

P.S.: I vote continental.


----------



## helloWorld (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a warp zone near FordGT's old TPU statue made out of lava and stuff?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2012)

That's on the old world, not this one.


----------



## helloWorld (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, I haven't been on in a while. I guess I will have to start new.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2012)

I think DynMap crashed again.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Fixed.


----------



## reverze (Apr 23, 2012)

anyone have spare accounts or know someone that doesnt play anymore? I feel 20 dollars is a bit of a hefty price for a game that i dont know anything about but eager to play from all the fan reactions. Feel free to PM me thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2012)

Play Classic:
http://www.minecraft.net/classic/play


----------



## Karl5275 (Apr 23, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> So I have a feeling the server is getting a little...stale...  So I want to get opinions on an idea I have to spice it up a little.
> 
> There is a map maker called Vechs.  He makes "super hostile" maps.  The point of these maps is to kill the player and when the player isn't dying to find the different colored wools scattered throughout the map in chests and assemble them all on the "Victory Monument".  Of course this is easier said than done.  The maps are filled with hazards, spawners of all types, and traps.
> 
> ...



I'm game, would be a nice change of pace for a while. Either map works for me.

I might get some motivation to finish a few projects afterwords.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 23, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> So is anyone interested in playing one of these on the server?(The current map will be saved and restored once we are done.)
> Which map should be use? Continental or Caves



You know... I am looking to do a second season of minecraft on my channel and thinking this could be a great way to start it off. Let me know 

P.S. Here is the season finale of season one.


----------



## helloWorld (Apr 23, 2012)

Getting started on my waterfront property !!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, that's way out west. XD


The east/west tunnel is completely mined out and cobblestone clad now.  North/south needs a lot of work yet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2012)

I dropped the Super Hostile Continental style map into the test server to see how it would work and it worked perfectly.  So I'll probably make the change to the new map Friday on the real server so everyone can have some fun this weekend.

A few things.

The entire map is surrounded by bedrock, so there is no escaping.
The map is huge!
You spawn on a beach, with a wrecked ship just off shore.  The idea is that you are ship wrecked.
If you find a wool chamber with the colored wool in it, take one piece and one piece only, so if you die all the wool isn't lost.
I'm not sure what to do about warps, I'll probably just disable the plug-in for the time being.
I will reset the difficulty on the server to easy(trust me, you'll need it).
Dynmap will be active, so we can see the map.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 26, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The east/west tunnel is completely mined out and cobblestone clad now. North/south needs a lot of work yet.



I see! I started to lay down some track and I worked on the north/south bit. I haven't added any accelerators on the track, but I have  a decent stash of gold to contribute to that task.

All of that aside and "now for something, completely different!"


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 27, 2012)

The super hostile map is up and running.  Dynmap is currently rendering, the flat map is done, but the angled isn't, so the server might be slightly slow for the next hour or so until it finishes.

I supplied some basic survival gear in the chests at spawn.

I've removed the ability to set the time on the server(this is a survival map, you have to survive the night!)

I've also remove the ability to toggle rain/snow.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretty neat. Mobs monsters tear down wooden doors. :<

I made a quick little mini-fort. You can find it where I logged off on dynmap if anyone needs somewhere to go, I already started digging down. I bet its more fun with more people.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 28, 2012)

I will go to the snowy part.

I died by starving. damn.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 28, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I will go to the snowy part.
> 
> I died by starving. damn.



That is why I started by building closer to spawn. Once I'm geared up I'll go climb the mountain.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 28, 2012)

Try to find the path then, that I have made halfway up the mountain most south of the range (eastern flank). It is lit and has some cobble at the entrance.

*Edit:* the path is done, and a bridge to the stash of green wool is built. under the double trapdoor at the entrance of the mountain path, there will be a tunnel towards that huge tower (the monument?)


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 28, 2012)

I wish I could join in, but I just got to the hotel after driving 4 hours after working for 8, and all I have is a laptop with crappy AMD integrated graphics.

I'll be around to admin if needed, but I can't play crap.  Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 28, 2012)

The best route from the spawn is towards the tower, and if necessary from there over the "bridge" towards the tunnel underneath the forest, which eventually leads to my mountain dugout that acts like entrance to the staircase to the summit (and from there via a bridge to the next summit and the green wool). The hut by the lake is accessible from that tunnel via a trapdoor, after that there are a route over the water (safest) and along the bank (quickest) available to the hut. 

BTW, that tower was terrible to conquer. It contained crap-loads of Creepers, skeletons, Endermen in a narrow space (thus lethal Endermen no matter what attitude towards them) and once the regularly spawned Creepers were gone (the tower was unlit) I had to get rid of the others (on a sidenote, it appeared that there was a room with both an Enderman and Skeleton spawner). But it should be safe there now, except for the area near the foot. There is a hut with fishing pond and mini-wheat field though, that I placed there. Please do not cut the trees that have their trunks grown together if you don't absolutely have to, it is considered a barrier and an emergency source for saplings (by destroying the leaves) in case getting to the swamps is to dangerous.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 28, 2012)

dynmap broke again. :<


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fixed again.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 3, 2012)

So how are we enjoying the map?  Is it fun, boring?  I haven't heard any feedback, have we found any wool?


----------



## Karl5275 (May 3, 2012)

I was hoping to try it out last weekend but my free time keeps disappearing....


----------



## Peter1986C (May 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> So how are we enjoying the map?  Is it fun, boring?  I haven't heard any feedback, have we found any wool?



Please read this post:



Chevalr1c said:


> The best route from the spawn is towards the tower, and if necessary from there over the "bridge" towards the tunnel underneath the forest, which eventually leads to my mountain dugout that acts like entrance to the staircase to the summit (and from there via a bridge to the next summit and the green wool). The hut by the lake is accessible from that tunnel via a trapdoor, after that there are a route over the water (safest) and along the bank (quickest) available to the hut.
> 
> BTW, that tower was terrible to conquer. It contained crap-loads of Creepers, skeletons, Endermen in a narrow space (thus lethal Endermen no matter what attitude towards them) and once the regularly spawned Creepers were gone (the tower was unlit) I had to get rid of the others (on a sidenote, it appeared that there was a room with both an Enderman and Skeleton spawner). But it should be safe there now, except for the area near the foot. There is a hut with fishing pond and mini-wheat field though, that I placed there. Please do not cut the trees that have their trunks grown together if you don't absolutely have to, it is considered a barrier and an emergency source for saplings (by destroying the leaves) in case getting to the swamps is to dangerous.



Additionally, the hut in the high trees is connected to the tower base as well now. From there you can go down via a ladder shaft hung in between the branches and eventually you will be able to get into a tunnel that leads to another small base in the dessert (see dynmap). A route from the last mentioned location to the potential wool locations in the western part of the map (see screenshot in the quote above) will be made.

P.S.: the entrance into the tunnel going west is inside the hut in the base near the tower.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2012)

I did read it, I meant anything new after that, and by find any wool, I really meant found any wool and placed it in the victory monument.

Also, the victory monument is the top most thing you circled with a question mark.

But the main question is is this map enjoyable?  Interesting?  Or boring?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> But the main question is is this map enjoyable?  Interesting?  Or boring?


Boring.  Except for pre-made labryinths, there is nothing different from any other map.  I'd rather play other games.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 4, 2012)

Boring. It is a real pain in the backside to make safe connections between the various points of interest, let alone transport all that wool to the victory monument.


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> It is a real pain in the backside to make safe connections between the various points of interest, let alone transport all that wool to the victory monument.



Might be the point, to make it hard. It's nothing all that special, but it does spawn a lot more mobs. I'm not overly impressed by it though.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Might be the point, to make it hard. It's nothing all that special, but it does spawn a lot more mobs. I'm not overly impressed by it though.



Originally this is a single player hardcore map, it has been modified for the server to work on easy.  Being hard is where the fun is supposed to be.

If it is boring we can switch to something different, either back to the our map or to some other challenge type map.


----------



## Silverel (May 5, 2012)

Ah I wasn't impressed with it. Even a little connection lag means I'm pulling arrows out of my ass, and the packs of spiders murdered me a couple times in spawn before I punched em all to death. Challenge maps just work better on a local system, imo.


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2012)

Silverel said:


> Ah I wasn't impressed with it. Even a little connection lag means I'm pulling arrows out of my ass, and the packs of spiders murdered me a couple times in spawn before I punched em all to death. Challenge maps just work better on a local system, imo.



I don't know, the castle I built has walls tall enough to keep spiders out and a trap entrance for dumb mobs. Honestly, I do like survival when it is a little harder. It makes you work harder and think up crazy ways of doing things just to get something done without dying.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2012)

i lke the idea of a tougher world to survive in, with more mobs to fight (and ones that actually try and breach your defenses)


i've caved in and tried a pirated version and i like it, so i intend to buy the game soon and join you guys.


basically i find the game gets boring without a common goal to join into - and as a minecraft noob, playing solo gets boring fast (i dont know how to DO any of the fancy stuff - such as wtf is an iron golem?)



anywho, hows the survival map thing working out for you guys?


----------



## Peter1986C (May 5, 2012)

We actually always play in survival mode, only on our regular maps things get "civilised" a bit in our build-up areas. Hence the challenge map we are playing now. BTW, don't enter the basement of the pyramid on the current map. It's a death trap full of zombies and silverfish.

@Mussels: www.minecraftwiki.net for all your answers.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2012)

the challenge map is more what i meant, making the enemies more aggressive


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2012)

I don't think any thing is different about the mobs on the challenge map.  They spawn in the same numbers following the same rules they would normally.  Don't want any mobs?  Leave the area, come back, and light the place up.


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think any thing is different about the mobs on the challenge map.  They spawn in the same numbers following the same rules they would normally.  Don't want any mobs?  Leave the area, come back, and light the place up.



I don't think that is true, there are hordes of mobs at night. Also I don't remember spiders being able to jump that high.


----------



## Silverel (May 5, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think any thing is different about the mobs on the challenge map.  They spawn in the same numbers following the same rules they would normally.  Don't want any mobs?  Leave the area, come back, and light the place up.





Aquinus said:


> I don't think that is true, there are hordes of mobs at night. Also I don't remember spiders being able to jump that high.



I didn't see nearly as much stuff up on the mountains or deeper in the forests, but out in the open stuff spawns like crazy. The building on the NW corner of the forest (which sustained a bit of creeper damage, sorry) had no less than 30 mobs swarming through it. Couldn't have been on a plot of land much bigger than 20x20. They also didn't seem to be catching on fire in the sunlight, which was a little disconcerting.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think any thing is different about the mobs on the challenge map.  They spawn in the same numbers following the same rules they would normally.  Don't want any mobs?  Leave the area, come back, and light the place up.



Go into the dungeons to try and get the wool, there is no going away and coming back, there are so many spawners of every kind of hostile mob it is insane.  The ghast, creeper, and blaze spawners are the worst...


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Go into the dungeons to try and get the wool, there is no going away and coming back, there are so many spawners of every kind of hostile mob it is insane.  The ghast, creeper, and blaze spawners are the worst...



build wall of dirt blocking off the spawners
???
profit with wool


----------



## Peter1986C (May 6, 2012)

If you have the time to place dirt, then one could as well grab a pickaxe and destroy the spawner. In that high tower in the east of the map, two spawners shared a room so it was a matter of lighting the room and destroying the spawners as wuick as I could.

BTW, if no one likes the current map anymore and found the regular we played on to boring or whatever it is okay to me if we start on a fresh regular SMP map.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> BTW, if no one likes the current map anymore and found the regular we played on to boring or whatever it is okay to me if we start on a fresh regular SMP map.



I wouldn't mind this, but how about a regular SMP on normal or hard, just to make it a little more challenging wrt mobs.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> build wall of dirt blocking off the spawners
> ???
> profit with wool



You can block of the spawners with dirt, it doesn't do anything, they still spawn on the other side of the dirt.  And most of the spawners are burried already so you can see them.


----------



## Silverel (May 6, 2012)

I've been digging and all that I'm finding are huge deposits of coal. Does this map have a non-standard materials spread or something? I should have SOME iron by now, but nada.

edit: Seems it might be deeper than normal. Meh


----------



## Peter1986C (May 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I wouldn't mind this, but how about a regular SMP on normal or hard, just to make it a little more challenging wrt mobs.



The SMP map we were playing at was on normal.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> The SMP map we were playing at was on normal.



I thought it was on easy, hard then?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 7, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> BTW, if no one likes the current map anymore and found the regular we played on to boring or whatever it is okay to me if we start on a fresh regular SMP map.


Kard isn't done. 

Don't see how changing the map would make it more fun.  Running farther into the wilderness is basically the same thing.  What we need is more people actively playing.  What I need is inspiration.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2012)

find a mod with a goal and work towards it? EG, creepers no longer sit at doors and wait, they blow up to try and kill you from the other side. makes it more challenging to build houses, traps, etc.


----------



## Silverel (May 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kard isn't done.
> 
> Don't see how changing the map would make it more fun.  Running farther into the wilderness is basically the same thing.  What we need is more people actively playing.  What I need is inspiration.



Well, there's no diamonds on this map as far as I can tell. The ore distribution must have been modified when the map was made for SMP. Does someone have a link to the author or where the map came from? It might be specific about that.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2012)

Silverel said:


> Well, there's no diamonds on this map as far as I can tell. The ore distribution must have been modified when the map was made for SMP. Does someone have a link to the author or where the map came from? It might be specific about that.



The entire map is custom built, it wasn't generated using the built in Minecraft map generator.

And there is an assload of diamond, you just have to find it.

If you can find this cavern, you'll be set with diamonds:


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2012)

Hmmm.... i wish capture the flag was out already, for some nice TPU on TPU combat with lava moats, castle defence and such


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 7, 2012)

That sounds more like Ace of Spades.  Never played it, but looks fun.

Come to think of it, Terraria is a lot more combat oriented than Minecraft.


----------



## Aquinus (May 7, 2012)

Silverel said:


> Well, there's no diamonds on this map as far as I can tell. The ore distribution must have been modified when the map was made for SMP. Does someone have a link to the author or where the map came from? It might be specific about that.



I found a single 5-block diamond section near the bottom of the level. I've found no diamond since, but plenty of iron. I wouldn't mind going back to the old SMP map tbh.


----------



## Karl5275 (May 7, 2012)

Too bad there isn't a way to take some of the weapons, armor, and supplies from the other map into the challenge map.


----------



## Silverel (May 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I found a single 5-block diamond section near the bottom of the level. I've found no diamond since, but plenty of iron. I wouldn't mind going back to the old SMP map tbh.



Maybe it's a biome issue. I'm out in the hills, doesn't seem to be any within a thousand blocks or so. I'll go try over in the swamp later tonight. I generally dig around the bottom looking for diamond, a block above where the weird light level starts.


----------



## Silverel (May 8, 2012)

Ar. Plenty o diamonds in the swamp. Gonna have to construct some railway over there for easy access.


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Too bad there isn't a way to take some of the weapons, armor, and supplies from the other map into the challenge map.



Or we could just switch back to the old map, I know that I could use a little help clearing out the subway tunnel.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2012)

I'll leave this map up through the weekend, then I'll probably switch back to the our old map.

Try tackling some dungeons and getting some wool, don't worry about settling in.  Get some supplies, and raid a dungeon.  That is the point of this map.


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I'll leave this map up through the weekend, then I'll probably switch back to the our old map.
> 
> Try tackling some dungeons and getting some wool, don't worry about settling in.  Get some supplies, and raid a dungeon.  That is the point of this map.



I needed to find materials and get food without dying though, so I kind of had to (even if I did go overboard.) I'm exploring more now that I have a store of food with me and loaded with armor.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 8, 2012)

I found a ton of green wool  where do we go for it?


----------



## Peter1986C (May 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I found a ton of green wool  where do we go for it?





Chevalr1c said:


>





newtekie1 said:


> Also, the victory monument is the top most thing you circled with a question mark.



I hope this ^ is a decent answer.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2012)

arrrrgh u guys tempt me so much to buy and join in >.>


----------



## Aquinus (May 9, 2012)

Mussels said:


> arrrrgh u guys tempt me so much to buy and join in >.>



You can not repel minecraft awesomeness of that magnitude!


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2012)

question: in the server i'm running offline, eyes of ender are not leading the the stronghold, just empty spaces of ground.

any idea why? its survival MP.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2012)

Eyes of ender travel for a short distance then drop.  So you have to keep picking them up and throwing them again.  Eventually when you pick it up and throw it, it won't go very far, or just go straight down, that is when you know you have found the stronghold.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2012)

And it is very likely to be underground so start digging!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Eyes of ender travel for a short distance then drop.  So you have to keep picking them up and throwing them again.  Eventually when you pick it up and throw it, it won't go very far, or just go straight down, that is when you know you have found the stronghold.





FordGT90Concept said:


> And it is very likely to be underground so start digging!



twice its taken me to empty locations with no stronghold, i've dug out huge areas and they just float in the open air.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2012)

I think up in the air means keep running.  You know you're close when they drop right after you use them.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think up in the air means keep running.  You know you're close when they drop right after you use them.



i think its glitched, and they're not spawning on my map. we can go circle around these spots and drop them (me and my brother/GF) and they home in on this one spot - either floating above us, or below us depending on our standing position. we can see where they stop, and theres just nothing there, or nearby for about 20 blocks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2012)

Did you dig straight down to bedrock?


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you dig straight down to bedrock?



yep, and since it pointed up at that point, i dug out arond where it floated.


----------



## zAAm (May 11, 2012)

Can't say I'm a HUGE fan of the PvC map... I'm more in it for the creative aspect i.e. awe of building massive castles, underground dungeons and recreating the mines of Moria etc. 

Usually these projects require some pretty decent start-up to fund them though (diamonds, axes, materials, generators etc). That's where I am atm with the previous map.

So I will keep in touch but probably won't play this map...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2012)

So, when is it getting changed back to the world we were on previously?  I got albums to listen to that I could be mindlessly mining to.


----------



## Aquinus (May 13, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So, when is it getting changed back to the world we were on previously?  I got albums to listen to that I could be mindlessly mining to.



Yes! I assumed that it was coming back since the server went down. I'll just wait patiently.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So, when is it getting changed back to the world we were on previously?  I got albums to listen to that I could be mindlessly mining to.





Aquinus said:


> Yes! I assumed that it was coming back since the server went down. I'll just wait patiently.



I'm going to try to get the old map load back onto the server tomorrow.  I've been travelling since Thursday for a funeral and just got back home, so I didn't even realize the server was down.  But due to unexpectedly having to miss Thursday and Friday at work, I might be too backed up on Monday to switch the maps back over, so it might not be until Tuesday.


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm going to try to get the old map load back onto the server tomorrow.  I've been travelling since Thursday for a funeral and just got back home, so I didn't even realize the server was down.  But due to unexpectedly having to miss Thursday and Friday at work, I might be too backed up on Monday to switch the maps back over, so it might not be until Tuesday.



That's fine. Life should always come first.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2012)

I see the old world is back.  A shame I deleted two shows off the DVR by accident I'd usually listen to while mining.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2012)

Yes, the old world is back. Let me know if anything isn't working properly.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2012)

The village of Northton is getting some shape, with the village church and some wooden fishermen's huts being semi-completed. The village square still needs some work though, because when using two layers of slabs snow can still lie on it  and mobs can spawn on it, too. So even when two layers looks better, I will turn it into a one-layer matter (I don't want to use torches). The port is something I will work on later because I expect it to not be used much because the anti-frost measurements take time to make (the pine wooden cover has to reach to the edge of the sea-ice, and ice needs removal too).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2012)

I was thinking...why not allow people to log on without any build/destroy access?  Only white listed people can do anything.


I got the perimeter of the chicken farm mined out.  Now just need to clear the center.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I was thinking...why not allow people to log on without any build/destroy access?  Only white listed people can do anything.
> 
> 
> I got the perimeter of the chicken farm mined out.  Now just need to clear the center.



I've been thinking about doing this, I just haven't had the time to set it up.  But I am planning on doing it.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2012)

The church in Northton is done. It inspired Ford to do the same somewhere near the village at Kard castle, but then about 4 times bigger, thus making a very large cathedral.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2012)

Added a balcony inside the keep.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 18, 2012)

Some screenshots of the village of Northton (directly north of Winterfell)



			
				The port said:
			
		

> The a view onto the port and the canal trough the ice towards open water (as seen from the quay).





			
				 A view on the semi-completed village said:
			
		

> The square will not be lit, because that would look silly. Mobs don't spawn on slabs, neither does snow lay down onto it so it is fine like this)






			
				The first stones on the graveyard said:
			
		

>





			
				The church said:
			
		

>


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2012)

Looks awesome!  I wish I had time to play.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 18, 2012)

Well, if I cannot sleep (or when it is weekend), I sometimes like to play MC for an hour or two to clear my mind. Over the course of a few months I have build that village, square and of course that wall of ice (with cobble on top). The castle/farmstead of Winterfell just develops according to my needs and currently does not act as an active building project.
I will limit the amount of playing hours drastically for a while now though, because of RL priorities. I simply got a "burst rate" of building activity this week before a slumber mode.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, that wall of ice looks bad ass, and I bet it was a pain to build.

Also, just FYI, if you press F1 it hides our toolbar and healthbars so the screen shots look cleaner.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 18, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, that wall of ice looks bad ass, and I bet it was a pain to build.



It was. Especially letting it fit into the landscape (with all that hills, lakes and the like) and making it in such a manner that it did not become a huge mob spawner. BTW, that part in the western flank of the Wall does not end at that hill. there is a tunnel there that leads to a next section (of cobblestone this time) that will go all the way to the canyon that is next to the river and Winterfell. I hope to get my home zone completely walled and mob free, with the port and my semi-completed railroad connecting the area with Kard and the South.



newtekie1 said:


> Also, just FYI, if you press F1 it hides our toolbar and healthbars so the screen shots look cleaner.



I know, but I just did a quick photoshoot & upload so I forgot about that in the hurry.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2012)

After much toil, the chicken farm is done.  The "tunnel" warp is right next to it.  It could use a lot more chickens though.


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2012)

Is there a reason why half of the warp points kill you? I just lost a ton of diamonds because I used a warp that I thought worked and it killed me. I used it again and it worked fine. 

It would be really cool if we could just delete ones that didn't work instead of just leaving them there.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2012)

It is a side effect of the way warping works, you arrive at the location before the map is loaded, so you fall through the world. Just disconnect and connect again before you die.

As you noticed they all do it from time to time, so there is no deleting the ones that don't work, there would ne no warping if we did that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2012)

I think it has something to do with how much solid material is under the warp.  The more material there is, the less likely you'll fall through.  If you tell us the warp, we can try moving it and hopefully it won't be lethal anymore.  Remember, you can always warp to p to get out of a bad situation.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2012)

Well I played around with allowing everyone onto the server, but I can't restrict the ability to build.  To do it I would need to install the full essentials suite, which conflicts with half the plug-ins we use, especially MyWarp.  I'll look into other ways to do this later.

Edit: I worked on it some more and found a plug-in that will work.  The server is now public, but I still have to give you permission to build and interact with things.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2012)

I'm getting "You cannot pickup items!" and "You cannot chat!"


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2012)

i use permissions bukkit and i had to manually edit the config.yml to restrict building for people in the default group. it was a little tricky but i got it to work.


----------



## Silverel (May 19, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm getting "You cannot pickup items!" and "You cannot chat!"



Ditto


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2012)

Stupid me.  I just lost a whole harvest of wheat.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 20, 2012)

Sorry.  Fixed it.  The plug-in's main page said it only had one permission node, but in one of the updates it added more control over what to restrict using a few more permission nodes.  Everything should be working now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2012)

Yup, it's working again and I even managed to collect most of the wheat before it vanished.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2012)

I think there's enough chickens now...





Fear me, the chicken overlord!


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2012)

i had a sudden urge to build a gigantic sand pyramid, lure people inside and then have it collapse into a pool of lava.


then i played Diablo III instead.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2012)

Heh. XD


Wait, I thought Diablo 3 was terrible?


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh. XD
> 
> 
> Wait, I thought Diablo 3 was terrible?



its having server issues, but when it works, its great.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> its having server issues, but when it works, its great.



That is why I'm waiting for the first price cut, by then the server issues should be ironed out, and I get it cheaper.


----------



## Aquinus (May 21, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> That is why I'm waiting for the first price cut, by then the server issues should be ironed out, and I get it cheaper.



Bingo.  That is what I'm doing. Every time Blizzard releases a game, this happens. Plus, it's not like the game is going anywhere and when we start, the game will already be patched for numerous bugs as well.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2012)

I can join the server but after a few seconds MC just goes away (CTD).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2012)

Strange, running out of memory?  That's the most frequent cause of CTD.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

8GB isn't enough on my rig? Never happened before when I hit the TPU server.
Nothing in event log. :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2012)

Are you running 64-bit java/minecraft (have to be using the .jar)?

In any event, this is what I'd do:
1) Uninstall 64-bit Java (if installed).
2) Install 64-bit Java.
3) Delete C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
4) Create new folder C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
4) Download minecraft.jar from minecraft.net and place it in C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft.
5) Use this program to create the shortcut: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2401080&postcount=1349
6) Run Minecraft via the shortcut it created.

That should take care of any and all problems with the game.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Are you running 64-bit java/minecraft (have to be using the .jar)?
> 
> In any event, this is what I'd do:
> 1) Uninstall 64-bit Java (if installed).
> ...



that belongs in the first page/post of this thread if its not there already


----------



## Peter1986C (May 22, 2012)

It is, in the OP.


----------



## Aquinus (May 22, 2012)

You should be able to just update the system path to point to 64-bit instead of 32-bit  (assuming x64 is already installed), otherwise with the jar you would have to call the x64 java.exe directly. Technically you can have as many instances of java as you want, but the version that gets used automatically is typically the one in the system path.


```
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_05\bin
```
vs

```
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_05\bin
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2012)

Using %PATH% for anything is a terrible idea and very MS-DOS/Windows 95'ish.  Sun only does that to preserve backwards compatibility (which is why it points to the 32-bit instance).  The application I linked to uses the system registry to find both versions of Java.


I got the N/S tunnel mined out.  It needs to be cladded in cobblestone yet though.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Ford, that took care of it. Now I have no idea where everything is or where to build. lol


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2012)

Minecraft auto detects the best Java to use now. So if you have the 64-bit version of java installed, it will use that.  However, it still defaults to using 1GB of RAM, even under 64-bit, so Ford's awesome program fixes that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Thanks Ford, that took care of it. Now I have no idea where everything is or where to build. lol


This helps: http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:85/

Check "Unnamed Villages" marker set and you can warp to any of them to get farther out into the wilderness if you want.  To get to H, for example, say "/warp h"


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

I know where the server is .lol
I meant everything in the world.
Any restrictions on building?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2012)

That URL takes you to a map that shows where most stuff is.

No, there aren't many/any restrictions on building.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2012)

Added J (far north) and K (far east) unnamed villages to the network.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 23, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Added J (far north) and K (far east) unnamed villages to the network.



What is this, the MIB?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2012)

It's the ABCDEFGHIJK!  What does it mean?  No one knows...


I'm thinking minecraft.net is down.  Can't sign in.

Edit: Nevermind, it's working again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2012)

The tunnel is completely clad in cobblestone.  All it needs now is lighting and rails.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 30, 2012)

*Dynmap is down.*

When it is up again, folks should use it to check how well the town section of Winterfell is developing there is a new bridge that goes from the railway station and the warp point [Winterfell] to the bridge that is connecting the two sides of the bay area. This way people paying a visit can bypass the castle if they wish and go to the town more directly. On the east-west bridge will be houses (like many medieval and renaissance bridges had, afaik), of which one is already built.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2012)

Dynmap is working fine for me.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 30, 2012)

I fixed it real quick this morning before heading to work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2012)

Seriously thinking about building a spire holding up a massive glass torus (doughnut shape).
192 tall, 73 in diameter, too many radii to count.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 30, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seriously thinking about building a spire holding up a massive glass torus (doughnut shape).
> 192 tall, 73 in diameter, too many radii to count.



I WANNA HELP! I have tons of iron, and glass if you need it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2012)

It's gonna be so difficult to build so...I'm still procrastinating on starting it. 

I think it will be almost all cobble and glass.  I suppose the armatures holding up the torus could be iron but we're talking insane amounts of it. 


The first hurdle is deciding where to put it.  It needs to be at sea level.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2012)

you guys make me want to join you so bad sometimes  cant afford (legit) minecraft atm tho


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you guys make me want to join you so bad sometimes  cant afford (legit) minecraft atm tho



I'd get it for you if i could as it's a game that everyone should of played .


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 30, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's gonna be so difficult to build so...I'm still procrastinating on starting it.
> 
> I think it will be almost all cobble and glass.  I suppose the armatures holding up the torus could be iron but we're talking insane amounts of it.
> 
> ...



Ill go exploring and try to find a decent place to start it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you guys make me want to join you so bad sometimes  cant afford (legit) minecraft atm tho


I guess I could buy and gift it to you if you're going to play on tekie's server.  Bare in mind that not many people are playing anymore because the game hasn't been updated in forever (2 months ago).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I guess I could buy and gift it to you if you're going to play on tekie's server.  Bare in mind that not many people are playing anymore because the game hasn't been updated in forever (2 months ago).



i wont say no to freebies, but no players is sad.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Ill go exploring and try to find a decent place to start it


The easiest place is above water but, you know the three rules of real estate: location! location! location!

I would want to build it somewhere of value.  Some place people would be inclined to build around it but at the same time, a place that doesn't get in the way of other people's projects.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2012)

i joined and left the server, so i can be whitelisted to punch trees and murder sheep.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2012)

I just got the best worst idea ever!  192m, that's only 630 feet, not very tall.  Why not build a big, bland, apartment building or hotel? XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2012)

You're whitelisted Mussels. Hopefully 1.3 comes out in a week or so and it generates some more interest.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 1, 2012)

There is a jungle north of Winterfell, that as it seems is partly unexplored. Please keep it like that until the server is updated so that I may be able to find cocoa plants there (I am up to building a cocoa farm at the East side of the Winterfell Bay Area.

@ Ford: North of the Was-a-farm Railway Transferium (which used to be my farm) that is next to Magibeg's place, you should be able to find a sunken platform-like thing that used to be the foundation of a Lighthouse I was planning to build. You are allowed to use it as a foundation for your tower, if you like. The nearest warp point is "underground". After warping you should take the most left staircase (of those you, Magibeg and I made there) behind your back. It will lead to the "park" of the Transferium, where a cobbblestone pavement leads you to the central building. Leave through the front door (please do not forget to close it and be aware of the mobs) and go to the left, then head to the coast. You should be able to see a small bay next to what used to be the Kings' Road. In that bay lies the old foundation, one level under water.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2012)

The base has to be at least 73 in diameter and I'm thinking the middle of a continent would be ideal.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2012)

i was just bumming around and getting some basic supplies/tools, and the server rebooted for maintenance. when i get back in, where do you suggest i head off to to start doing my own thing? also, a list of 'public' warp areas in teh first post wouldnt go astray, as well as how to set up my own if i can.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2012)

If you go to dynmap and click check some of the display options on the left, the names you see there are often names of warps.  You can also use /warp list <page number> to list warps.  The easiest way to get somewhere remote is to use the "Unnamed Villages."  You can also warp to the "hub" and most of the major ones are there.


I think only newtekie1 and I can modify warps.  Let us know where you want one and one of us will get it done.  If you're not in the server, you could use F3 to display location.  We need to know the x, y, z, and f values as well as a name to give it to create it.  Don't need the decimal for x y z, whole number is sufficient.


The 4 AM restart (it's just Minecraft Server, not the computer) takes less than a minute.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2012)

lol 4am for you late? ouchies.


i more meant: tell me some good places to explore, that i wont get in trouble for building in and around.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2012)

The unnamed villages, A through L.  Chev suggested staying away from J until after the 1.3 update.  Otherwise, there is not much near any of them as far as I know.

Again, if you want to know where they are relative to everything else, look at DynMap and check Unnamed Villages.


4 AM CST, where the server is.  I just happen to live in the same timezone, yeah. XD


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2012)

i has my own little village now, and i'm dig dig digging for gold.


so far i've just managed to find cave after cave leading back to the surface.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2012)

I got the castle library mostly done and put in a ton of windows in the keep.


I see one good thing about 1.3 in addition to the blocks and items:
-Removed the downwards knockback while drowning

Yay, fixed this bug: Wood slabs behave as wood, not as stone. 

 dispensers can now work with lava and water making a more responsive means to control their flow.

BEWARE, the different types of woods are now likely going to have their own subsets of everything (stairs, bookshelves, slabs etc.).  If you're building something out of wood, it would be wise to get it done before upgrading to 1.3!!!!!

Empty buckets are stackable and books are getting more expensive (requires one leather in addition to paper).

Maximum echantment level reduced to 30 from 50 and the first 16 levels are linear instead of exponential.

Villagers created through eggs will now receive a random profession.

BEWARE, Nether Portals will rarely spawn Zombie Pigmen!

Boats are faster and can pass through lilypads without breaking.

TP supports teleporting to specific coordinates!!! (finally!)

"Better chunk loading in SMP."  Maybe means no more suffocating?

You no longer lose buckets when using lava in furnaces!!!!

Fixed endermen mouths in SMP.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2012)

i want capture the flag


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2012)

Mostly finished castle library:







Likely location of the 192m tall spire:


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2012)

lemme know when work starts on the spire and i'll help with materials and construction


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2012)

Construction is going to be insanely difficult (going to have to draw every arch in paint for every layer, then build it, and hope i don't screw up).

I think we got materials covered (cobble and glass).  I would like to make the armatures holding up the torus out of iron blocks but it's gonna take 1000s of iron blocks to do that and, I unfortunately think that is unreasonable. 

Maybe I'll put wood inside the torus for floors.  That might look neat.


Could always use more cobble in U.S.S. Prime though.  This is going to require a lot.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2012)

i spose i might as well turn the mountain i'm digging into into a valley :3

that might be a good time waster, and source of cobble


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2012)

This is how complex we're talking for the foundation:




An image like that will have to be drawn for almost all 192 layers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Ford, have you every seen MineConics?

It is a neat little website to help make shapes for Minecraft, I know you are becoming a master of doing it in Paint, but just thought I would share if it might make your life a little easier.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm, it does have the advantage of being able to change radius by changing a number.  It isn't capable of creating the equallateral triangles but by being able to automatically adjust the radii, it should be easier to draw the triangles.  I think I'll give it a go...

Bet it always generates equal sized circles too.  MS Paint likes to not make all quarters match on large circles so I have to manually do it.


Edit: This is how tall it will be (represents 0,0):






Edit: Foundation done: http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...zoom=6&x=-7020.437499999999&y=64&z=12094.5625


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 3, 2012)

I am hereby kindly requesting the addition of the folowing warp points:


Granary (-948, 73, -5170)
WF Well (-1251,66, -5231)
Railway Transferium (-333, 73, 93)

I omitted the decimals, btw.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2012)

Done.

Edit: Spire is now 43 of 192 layers tall.  The cone is starting to emerge from the triangles!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2012)

Presenting the finished spire!





On isometic DynMap: http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...=-7156.025806550505&y=64&z=11970.505517764417

Now it needs the torus.  I think I'll save that for another day.

I believe it is the first 192m tall structure in our server.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2012)

you seriously finished it already? jesus


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah, not overkill at all -.-


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2012)

If it is worth killings, it's worth overkilling! XD

I like how it looks on DynMap best.


Edit: I'm investigating the torus now...

26 and 11 looks like it matches my drawn torus exactly:
http://www.hardijzer.nl/MinecraftTorus.html


Edit: to start building or not to start building...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2012)

i need TNT to speed up my mountain levelling, at least for the dirt layers. anyone got some spares?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2012)

I got the key layer (00.png) of the torus done.  I attached the images.  01 goes above and below the key layer, 02 goes above and below 01, so on and so fourth.  10 is at the very top and very bottom.

Glass blocks go on red.

Edit:
10
09
08
07
06
05
04
03
02
01
00 key
01
02
03
04
05
06
07
08
09
10


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I updated Bukkit to the latest version.  Let me know if anything isn't working properly.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I updated Bukkit to the latest version.  Let me know if anything isn't working properly.



what changes were made in the new bukkit?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> what changes were made in the new bukkit?



Mostly bug fixes I think, it is still based on Minecraft 1.2.5, so nothing major changed.  Bukkit is just what lets me use plug-ins on the server, like the warps and locked chests etc., that aren't features of minecraft normally.  Updates that are still based on the same version of Minecraft don't tend to change anything to the player, they just fix bugs in the back-end, but sometimes those changes can break plug-ins.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2012)

Lower half of the torus is done.

Edit: Torus is done.  All it needs now is supports.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2012)

Inside the glass torus on the spire Ford has built.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2012)

Supports are done (I think).  All that's left is torches on the exterior, the base interior (something other than grass), and some form of ladders/stairs to get up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2012)

Exterior is done (from DynMap):


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2012)

Moar Pics.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2012)

JUMP JUMP JUMP




dooooo iiiiiiiiit


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2012)

No way to without breaking something. :x


Inside is done (it is rather simplistic).  Enter via tunnel on the north of it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2012)

I was dumping some dirt and gravel in Prime, and felt like grinding some XP. When nearing the XP grinder, I heard zombies messing with the doors in the Grinder. I thought like, let's kill off those too, but a creeper had spawned there too. Those can't see through glass, but having the door opened is a problem. So I suggest downgrading the Grinder to it's V 1.0 becausde that one did not have those issues IIRC.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2012)

Which grinder?  Spider? Skeleton? Blaze?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2012)

Spider, next to Prime in the tunnel


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought there wasn't a door.   I thought it had a hole 1x1x1 large to attack through and that's about it.


Edit: It's back to the way it was when I last used it (no doors).  It appears someone mined under the Spider Grinder warp making it lethal too.  I'm trying to find a new warp location that isn't lethal...

Edit: Appears to be good.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 6, 2012)

My brother and I just hopped on the Minecraft bandwagon and joined the TPU server so you might see some crappy structures pop up in random spots until we get good at building things X D


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2012)

Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2012)

i dont often play minecraft.


but when i do, i un-build things.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2012)

Dynmap appears to have problems (black).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2012)

a friend of mine would like to join this server, and help with my mountain removal/secret construction project.


he isnt a TPU member yet, is that going to be a problem getting him whitelisted? obviously i can vouch for him, as i've known him for years


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2012)

Private message newtekie1 his Minecraft username.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2012)

Terraria is $2.49 on Steam if anyone wants it.  It is a Steamworks title so you'll be using Steam no matter where/how you buy it.

It is like a combat-oriented, 2D version of Minecraft.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 13, 2012)

The warp point "W.F. Well" is a killer. I think it is the slabs in combination of a y coord not heigh enough above the surface. I suggest deleting it and placing a new warp point "WF Town Square" at the coords (-1247,68,-5246). Thanks in advance.

And some more pics of Kard Castle (the throne room). I am using the "Faithfull" texture pack, btw (similar to the default textures, but than in a doubled texture resolution).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

Is there anyway to allow guests to warp?  I had to TP a guest around.


Edit: moved/renamed the warp.  I tested it quick and didn't take any damage but that doesn't necessarily mean it's safe.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2012)

guest couldnt warp when i was getting corneyboy in, had to TP him around too.



Hmmmm texture packs....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Guests should now be able to use warps and warp signs.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2012)

i get the warps, but what are warp signs?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

You right click on a warp sign and it takes you to where the sign says.  Most signs point to the Warp Hub and then the Warp Hub has a bunch to major points of interest (probably outdated).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2012)

there is a warp for a 'skeleton collector'


warping there did not go well for my health, since it seems to be just a random patch of dirt underground.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

If that ever happens, warp to the point again immediately, or to P if you intend to abandon the cause.

I'll see about moving that warp...again. XD


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If that ever happens, warp to the point again immediately, or to P if you intend to abandon the cause.
> 
> I'll see about moving that warp...again. XD



i had low health so i was just all OMG DIGGGGGG



having fun finding heaps of underwater caves near my mountain removal projects. swim in a lake to kill squids, and find an underwater waterfall that sucks me into a random (dry) cave that then leads to the surface... fun stuff for hidden bases.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mosmodre(A.K.A. Kevinheraiz) has been permanently banned from the server for griefing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i had low health so i was just all OMG DIGGGGGG


All I usually do is open chat, push up, then push enter again to re-warp.  As long as the warp point, itself, isn't buried, that will put you where you want to be.




newtekie1 said:


> Mosmodre(A.K.A. Kevinheraiz) has been permanently banned from the server for griefing.


Are there more surprises I haven't found yet?  There's locked doors and chests near Kard.


And any word on 1.3?


Also, when I see rf88 again, I'll have him try to warp to make sure that's working.  He said he didn't want to be added to the whitelist because he likes playing with mods in single player. XD

Oh, and FYI, apparently he could take and place stuff in chests.  If there is a way to, maybe should disallow guests from using chests.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know about any more surprises unfortunately.  I'll look around Kard this weekend and see what is behind his locked stuff.

1.3 is supposed to be released August 1st, they finally set a hard date.

I don't know about a way to stop guests from using chests, but I'll look into it, for now just keep using lockette on anything important.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

The main thing is the door to his house is locked so can't go in without breaking down a wall.  The chests are likely fine where they are.  I'm not intending to tear down the house or anything.  It just doesn't seem right to have locked buildings in obvious places like that.


Yay, less than half a month away!


The only real concern with guests using chests is if they take a bunch of stuff then leave the server.  The stuff they take is effectively removed from play.  But yeah, chests with important stuff should already be locked so it is kind of a moot point.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 13, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The main thing is the door to his house is locked so can't go in without breaking down a wall.



Place a piole of dirt/sand/gravel blocks under your feet and "elevate" yourself that way onto his balcony. Should work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Or I can just log on and remove the locks, and whoever wants to claim the dirty griefer's stuff can have it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 13, 2012)

I like taking stuff from dirty griefers :O


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2012)

the nether buttons are gone on dynmap.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Weird, I restarted the server and  they came back.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2012)

you nearly made me respawn in lava when you did that


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2012)

Warp to P if you do.  The warp is over water so it puts the flame out.


Guests can warp now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 14, 2012)

There is only one chest left in Mosmodre's storage in which some random stuff can still be found. The rest is either brought to U.S.S. Prime, the Granary in Winterfell East (warp point: "Granary"; you will find stuff in the Pumpkin/Melon seeds and wheat related chests) or brought to the workshop at Winterfell Castle. The wood is going to be processed for use in the large bridges that connect the various sections of WF (mainly the bridge between the town and the warp point/train station, which bypasses the castle); the iron and gold are already used for making _massive_ amounts of tracks (2120 regular and 117 powerd) for the railroads between Winterfell, Kard and the Was-a-farm railway transferium (that building that used to be my farm once, which will "connect" the railway from/to WF & Kard, railway to/from Canada, Magibeg's underground (by foot only) and the top floor of Magibeg's tower (which in turn is connected with Virus-J's tower by means of yet another railway).
With other words, a vast majority of the loot from Mosmodre will be used for public infrastructure/services.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2012)

we shall call it the 'ban tax'


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 15, 2012)

D: I haven't griefed at all! I haven't even been on minecraft for weeks!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 15, 2012)

I cannot imagine that Newtekie would misconduct his admin powers, tbh. Do you happen to have a little brother or so with access to your account?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2012)

they used admin hax to see who did some 'modifcations' to another persons work.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I cannot imagine that Newtekie would misconduct his admin powers, tbh. Do you happen to have a little brother or so with access to your account?



Well KDR lent me this account so its possible that someone else has access.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kevinheraiz(A.K.A Mosmodre) set traps in several locations on the server. Kevinheraiz(A.K.A Mosmodre) last logged on July 13th at 2:40AM, the traps were setup around Jun 15th. I have logs for all of this. Every item that is placed, every block that is broken, every item that is picked up, every command that is issued, everything that goes on in the server is logged.

The rules on griefing are clear.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Kevinheraiz(A.K.A Mosmodre) set traps in several locations on the server. Kevinheraiz(A.K.A Mosmodre) last logged on July 13th at 2:40AM, the traps were setup around Jun 15th. I have logs for all of this. Every item that is placed, every block that is broken, every item that is picked up, every command that is issued, everything that goes on in the server is logged.
> 
> The rules on griefing are clear.



hmmm i think that was when i first logged in actually. i remember logging in, said hi, and whoever else it was on there just logged out immediately.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol ^

Almost finished my massive pathway... Getting motivation to finish it is hard


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2012)

my mountain clearing is going well.


went diamond hunting down to bedrock, and dug into an underground lake right on the bedrock by accident. always love the random things you find in this game.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2012)

loading glitch reveals something interesting....


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2012)

instead of the cavern i was looking for there, i found a monster spawner (zombies)


went in to slaughter some dudes, and theres a hole in the far wall for the skeletons over there to snipe from -.-


edit: sniper hole lead to the big cavern, wooo!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2012)

found a fun mod if we ever end up online at the same time


http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1318845-the-walls-pvp-survival-map/


----------



## rampage (Jul 27, 2012)

sorry if this has been posted.

is it possible for me to host my own "the walls" server ?

i own the game legit, but unsure how it is done


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2012)

i ended up hosting one for him and me to mess around on.


great mod, lots of fun. the problem is that theres a lot of variants, and while i can find servers online which are automated and work perfectly, the host files i can find are glitchy.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 28, 2012)

My lighthouse is done.

Dynmap printscreens:












Ingame screenshots:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2012)

1.3.1 is out.  Lots of big changes:
http://mcupdate.tumblr.com/post/28481708267/minecraft-1-3-1


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 2, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1.3.1 is out.  Lots of big changes:
> http://mcupdate.tumblr.com/post/28481708267/minecraft-1-3-1



Anything you noticed that wasn't listed and is meaningful in any way? Haven't updated yet as I need my mods but I am curious what uses emerald has and such.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2012)

removed herobrine, lold.


emeralds are for trading with villagers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok, now comes the big question, should we start a new world with this update?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 2, 2012)

Rather not, because I still have some plans with this world. Fresh lands will be generated as well by means of exploring so it is probably pointless.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 2, 2012)

Ewwww not another reset


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Ok, now comes the big question, should we start a new world with this update?


If there's room on the hard drive, exploring has the same effect as a new world.  I kind of like the giant oceans (well, in perspective, more like lakes).  I also wouldn't want to lose all that is already done.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, plenty of room on the hard drive, so we'll stick with the current world.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmmm can't remember if I posted this


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2012)

Aceman.au said:


> Hmmm can't remember if I posted this
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2d0jl2b.jpg



sadly, i've ran low on time for my giant penis. also, it seems redstone wiring is harder to achieve than i expected.


all will be done in time...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2012)

If you need some redstone, we got excessive amounts of it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2012)

its not the stone i need, its the problems with vertical wiring. i'd have to scale it up massively for the original design i wanted.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys I recently started playing minecraft im now addicted, but having problems with this.

It won't let me click 64 bit. and I'm using Java 64 and w7 64 bit.






EDIT: I dunno if this will work, but I made a .bat file " javaw -Xmx2048m -Xms1024m -jar C:\Users\Grant\Desktop\Minecraft.exe "


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 4, 2012)

I believe that MCPatcher has the same functionality so if it does not work you could try that one (it makes MC able to use higher res textures too). Or you could try the earlier version of Ford's prog.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys I recently started playing minecraft im now addicted, but having problems with this.
> 
> It won't let me click 64 bit. and I'm using Java 64 and w7 64 bit.
> 
> ...


That box that is pink in the background.  Put a space between 3 and GiB so it is 3 GiB.  It uses that space to distinguish where the amount stops and the unit starts.

pink = invalid input

When you change it, the 64-bit button should become accessible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2012)

Any idea when the server will be updated to 1.3.1?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Not a clue.  The authors for the main anti-griefing plug-in I use has been MIA, so no one knows when/if they will be updating to support 1.3.1. Most of the other plug-ins haven't been updated either.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2012)

That sounds...unpleasant.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 8, 2012)

May I be added to the white list. I don't play it too often but it would be fun to hop on the TPU server.

also because I am a noob, I ask is there any reason for not adding certain blocks to my inventory? I was playing single player survival yesterday. And for some reason when I dug down my i was picking up stone blocks but they were not being added to my inventory. I checked and it wasn't full so that threw me for a loop. And then I was able to gather sand without any issues.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, PM me with your minecraft username.

As for not being able to pick up blocks, that isn't normal, it might be an issue with the local server that single player now uses.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, not being able to pick up blocks when the inventory has room is often due to lag/miscommunication.  In multiplayer, it often ends up in getting kicked due to network issue.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 8, 2012)

Nope, it's even worse. It's because I am so noob I was using my hands.  after playing a bit more I learned how dumb I was. Lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, ha!  Yeah, you need a pickaxe to mine stone as cobble.  No pickaxe means it doesn't drop.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 8, 2012)

Ya, I figured out the basic crafting. Is their any way to farm animals?


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 9, 2012)

yes, but better read a little through the wiki at minecraftwiki.net


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 12, 2012)

What is the current server version?

Oh and kudos to the producer of the video, it's spectacular... as far as the server content, mind blowing!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

I want to give some update on the server, so here we go. The latest release of Minecraft(1.3.1) has revealed a gigantic issue with Minecraft, one that I've been worrying about for a while now.  It isn't a bug with the program or a security problem or anything like that.  It is an issue with the way Minecraft continues to evolve.  People, understandably, get bored with Minecraft after a while.  This becomes a problem though when you have plug-in developers that are creating plug-ins that people rely on to run servers.  The plug-in community for Minecraft seems to be shrinking, developers are getting bored and moving on.  This is leaving a lot of server admins, my self included, in a very bad situation.

I want to update the server to 1.3.1, but can't because a lot of the plug-ins break and even though it has been almost a week since the bukkit update to support 1.3.1 was released, a lot of the developers for popular plug-ins that we use are no where to be found.  And this isn't uncommon.  Since I started running the server a year and a half ago I've gone through 3 logging programs for anti-griefing.  All 3 times the developer has just kind of disappeared.  Other plug-ins have just faded away because the original developer disappeared .  What is even worse is that a lot of developers never release their source code when they move on, so even if the community wanted to continue developing the plug-in, if another developer wanted to pick the plug-in up and continue work on it, they can't.

What really disappoints me is that a lot of this stuff is things that should be implemented directly in Minecraft, but Mojang is just lazy.  Instead they waste time implementing an adventure mode that you can't even access that has no really use. Logging should be a native feature of the Minecraft server, but they'll never add it, so we have to rely on plug-in developers to do it instead.  Hell, it took them almost a year just to add native whitelist support to the server side.

So right now updating the server is very frustrating and I have no clue when the server will be running 1.3.1.  It it looking like another logging plug-in change, which is time consuming to setup but even more time consuming to learn how to work the plug-in.  It also looks like the warp plug-in is dead too, which might mean we have to go through and recreate all the warps...  Sometime banging your head on the wall is more productive...


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 12, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I want to give some update on the server, so here we go. The latest release of Minecraft(1.3.1) has revealed a gigantic issue with Minecraft, one that I've been worrying about for a while now.  It isn't a bug with the program or a security problem or anything like that.  It is an issue with the way Minecraft continues to evolve.  People, understandably, get bored with Minecraft after a while.  This becomes a problem though when you have plug-in developers that are creating plug-ins that people rely on to run servers.  The plug-in community for Minecraft seems to be shrinking, developers are getting bored and moving on.  This is leaving a lot of server admins, my self included, in a very bad situation.
> 
> I want to update the server to 1.3.1, but can't because a lot of the plug-ins break and even though it has been almost a week since the bukkit update to support 1.3.1 was released, a lot of the developers for popular plug-ins that we use are no where to be found.  And this isn't uncommon.  Since I started running the server a year and a half ago I've gone through 3 logging programs for anti-griefing.  All 3 times the developer has just kind of disappeared.  Other plug-ins have just faded away because the original developer disappeared .  What is even worse is that a lot of developers never release their source code when they move on, so even if the community wanted to continue developing the plug-in, if another developer wanted to pick the plug-in up and continue work on it, they can't.
> 
> ...



I feel your headbanging pain. 1.3.1 is new and certainly not without many of it's own bugs.  As far as 3rd party developers, no doubt it'll take a while to catch-up.

Didn't notice that you posted the current version on the front of the thread, so sorry for the stupid question... but hey, I gave you a valid reason to rant


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

LOL, I was actually already in here writing up that post before you posted.   I didn't see your post until after I posted mine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> ...wall of text ...


I saw it coming too and I feel your pain.  So... a plan going foward...

Here's the plugins installed:
1. GroupManager
2. Lockette
3. RepairChest
4. MyWarp
5. BukkitCompat
6. Permissions
7. GuestGuard
8. dynmap
9. HawkEye

Which ones are for sure good to go?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

1. GroupManager - Good
2. Lockette - Good
3. RepairChest - Good
4. MyWarp - No word from the author since March but he has logged in recently
5. BukkitCompat - Good(provided by McMyAdmin)
6. Permissions - Good
7. GuestGuard - No word from the authors since June 20th but they have logged in recently
8. dynmap - Good
9. HawkEye - No word from the author since March 13th this is his last login date

There is some good news though.  The author of MyWarp has logged into the Bukkit site today, according to his last login stat on his profile.  He authors about 6 plug-ins so it is highly possible that he is just super busy updating them all and the MyWarp update just hasn't been complete yet. He certainly hasn't made any announcements about dropping MyWarp either, which I would think he would do if he wasn't going to update it.  The same is basically true for GuestGuard as well, both authors involved with it have logged on either yesterday or Friday.  That only leaves Hawkeye, and unfortunately the author for it hasn't logged in since March.  However, there is some hope, as someone has claimed they have forked Hawkeye to update it for the latest bukkit build and are currently testing it before making an official release.  Unfortunately Hawkeye is the one plug-in that I will not run the server without...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2012)

Hawkeye causes lag and the world is being backed up twice daily, is it not?  It would be unfortunate to lose Hawkeye but I think we could manage without it.

I think we could get by without MyWarp too.  It would suck, but that's the way it is.

We could certainly get by without GuestGuard for a while.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

The lag issue is one of the things the new author is addressing, supposedly. The MySQL performance of Hawkeye is very poor.  I won't go without Hawkeye, or a similar plug-in, because it leave the server open to people griefing without me being able to find out who did what.  I can switch to LogBlock if I have to, but the lag it causes is even worse.

Yeah, I think we can live without MyWarp if we had to, and GuestGuard to I would just have to go back to a total whitelist for a while.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, one problem with MyWarp is it will be a major chore to explore for the new biomes.  We'd have to cross a lot of already discovered territory to get there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about that. I could probably pop you and a few regulars in creative to fly around and explore new areas for a few hours.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 13, 2012)

So it is a good thing that there will be a railway connection between Kard, Winterfell and the spawn area one day, which partly solves the warping issue. 
And indeed, flying could be a solution too.

@Sasqui: the world in the video is long gone. We changed world twice since that video.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 14, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> @Sasqui: the world in the video is long gone. We changed world twice since that video.



That saddens me   But, I suspect it's better now, if that's even possible.  I sat through the entire thing


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, because we had a world after that one which consisted of a set of small islands in the spawn area we were forced to spread out unlike on the map in the video. After another world switch (the way the landscapes ("biomes") are generated changed over time so we wished to benefit from those changes), we therefore started to explore and spread out which allows for larger projects (examples of that are my "Winterfell" in the north and Ford's and KarL's "Kard" castle southwest of firstmentioned).
There is a link to a html map of the world we currently play on in my signature. Move your mouse pointer to the right edge of the window to see buttons to switch to isometric and/or night view.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2012)

1.3.2 is out but it just fixes minor issues in 1.3.1.




Sasqui said:


> That saddens me   But, I suspect it's better now, if that's even possible.  I sat through the entire thing


The best part of the server was not in the video either.  It was a gigantic hole (something like 80x40x30)...under ice, underwater, separated by a two-thick layer of glass.  It had a massive 16 room (each 10x10) cabin (three stories tall) with an entirely obsidian roof.

From above, you could see a massive compass at 0,0 coords.  From below, you could see the subway that ran through it as well as the TPU and Mario.


There's pictures of it somewhere in this thread.



The current world is far more grander than the old world.  Tree farms are substantially bigger, food farms are substantially bigger, castles are substantially bigger, towers are substantially bigger, houses are substantially bigger.  I think there's less variety because more people played on the old world but, that can change with time.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 22, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1.3.2 is out but it just fixes minor issues in 1.3.1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe I found them:



FordGT90Concept said:


> The cabin is more or less done:
> 
> Exterior
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110406/exterior.jpg
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2012)

Yup, those are it.   All my doggies I had to slaughter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2012)

The Minecraft server is unreachable.   Terraria server is fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fixed Java crashed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, so since this weekend is going to be a long weekend for most of us thanks to the holiday on monday, I figured I'd finally update the server(working plug-ins or not).  So the server is now running version 1.3.2.

Most of the plug-ins seem to be working.  Warp signs do not work, not sure why, but the plug-in hasn't been updated officially to support 1.3.2.  However, warping by command line still works.  Also, the McMyAdmin plug-in commands are broken, so no /giveme command and no /tp.  The McMyAdmin author is aware of the problem, and said it will be fixed with the next McMyAdmin release in a few days, so we'll just have to live without them for the weekend.

As usually, let me know if anything else isn't working properly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, that's why I can't connect. XD

Edit: Warps aren't working.  Everytime I type /warp, it shows the help message.  It doesn't matter what comes after it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm, that is odd, they work for me.  MyWarp must not be connecting to the permission system properly and defaulting to only working for OPs. I'm on vacation until Tuesday, I'll look at it then.  The author for MyWarp just started putting out updates for his other plug-ins, so hopefully we get an official update for MyWarp soon.

Edit: The new un-official mywarp that I loaded changed to the standard yml settings file, so I had to setup the new settings file, I think the permissions are working now.  I just hopped on and deopped myself and I could still warp around.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried to warp with Anderson and it didn't work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, MyWarp isn't picking up the permissions, it turns out when I deopped myself it didn't actually deop me.  Everything's all jacked up, probably because McMyAdmin hasn't been updated to work with 1.3.2 properly.

I'm too tired to mess with it right now since I haven't slept in 2 days thanks to a horrible hotel bed, I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2012)

I think they may have fixed the hitboxes on skeletons you can kill them by punching their feet.  This might mean we can make the Skeleton Grinder work. 

Thing is, it's so far away (there's a side tunnel connected to it from the main tunnel connecting Kard and Underground) so maybe should wait until warps are fixed.


FYI, it isn't giving the backup nor save messages anymore and it is not doing it's nightly restart anymore.  Both probably due to the McMyAdmin plugin not working.  I should also note that even when McMyAdmin was working _correctly_, it seemed to save a lot leading up to the server restart but it didn't save hardly ever throughout the day.  You'd think saving user inventory should be done every hour or something.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 6, 2012)

I just finished the cocoa farm in Greenhouse 1 (Winterfell East, near the "Granary" warp point). It looks nice and it is sufficiently efficient. I really used every bit of available space, lol.

Anyway, here are some pictures.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2012)

I upgraded to a beta version of McMyAdmin and that seems to have fixed a lot of issues with the server.  Guestguard also seems to be working again, so I'll disable the whitelist again and allow anyone to join.

Let me know if anything isn't working properly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 9, 2012)

It appears Minecraft.net is having problems again.  It was giving me 503 errors and now it says "Failed to login: Error"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2012)

GuestGuard is not allowing buckets to be used.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Should work now, guestguard added a few more permissions for better control.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 11, 2012)

Ford made this animated GIF which shows a panorama of the outer wall of Kard (I recommend you to right-click on the image and choose for "view image").








*Edit:* I would appreciate it if I can get a warp point added named "Hutton" @ (-1553,73,-5002). Thank you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 11, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I would appreciate it if I can get a warp point added named "Hutton" @ (-1553,73,-5002). Thank you.


Done.  The new TP capability to warp to coords makes it super easy. 


All of Kard Castle's walls are finally done:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...1757.9726389724021&y=64&z=-1784.8426966574904


I remember climbing the natural mountain that is now the keep and seeing everything that is built now in my mind.  "I love it when a plan comes together."


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2012)

I added cocoa to the piston farms.  It is on the lowest level.  Beware that it activates 108 pistons simutaneously so it lags a bit when when hitting the button.  As always, remember to replant.


We really, really need a working iron golem collector.  All of my attempts post update 1.2 have failed to work to spawn golems even having in excess of 200 villagers but always at least 64 (should have allowed a minimum of 4 golems to spawn).  If anyone has ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 17, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The new TP capability to warp to coords makes it super easy.



Can anyone do this?

Also, could I get a warp point called "Cape Coon" @ -2773,64,-1619?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know for sure but /tp is available to everyone so there's really no reason why it shouldn't.  It's /tp <your name> <x> <y> <z>

I'll make that warp immediately...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally got plans done for the Kard Cathedral.  It's taller than I wanted it to be but it has all the stylistic cues I want in it:





It is 45 x 46 (top of cross) x 96


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 18, 2012)

My inn does not require much more stone, the village of Hutton will be constructed mainly out of wood (it's not a wealthy village) and within the walls of Winterfell there are no further projects for now. So when I mine I will keep in mind that I should offload some cobble to Prime for you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2012)

The exterior of the Kard Cathedral is mostly done:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...1868.5906560542725&y=64&z=-1784.3565607454247

It looks deceptively small on DynMap.  It's a very large structure.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It looks deceptively small on DynMap. It's a very large structure.



It's only bigger than the town itself. 
Good work, it massive and it's a beast!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2012)

Heh, tru dat.  I really need to start building random houses.  Too bad we can't tell the game to "build village here."  I think that would produce better results than me doing it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 24, 2012)

Kard Market now has 6 stalls with traders:
11 cooked fish -> 1 emerald
16 coal -> 1 emerald
17 raw porkchop -> 1 emerald
20 wool -> 1 emerald
*25 paper -> 1 emerald*
1 written book -> 1 emerald
*3 emerald -> 1 shear*

I thought that last one was 1 diamond pickaxe -> 3 emerald but it isn't so I'll probably kill and replace him if I see something better.

There's traders that take emeralds and sell stuff all over Kard.  I intend to keep replacing those that die there.


Edit: added two more above.  Also, there's no more space for stalls in the Kard Castle Market.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2012)

The bows and arrows from the skeleton grinder have been moved to the armoury in Winterfell Castle (coordinates: -1131 72 -5011, simply use /tp and paste the numbers into the command), together with what was already there. Swords have been added as well, and potions will be made available later.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2012)

OMG!  I think the iron golem collector is finally working.  It just needs to be...supersized. XD


Edit: Definitely working.  When I posted that previously, I had 3 iron blocks.  Now I have 6 iron blocks and one red rose. 

Now to increase it's output by 7.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2012)

I suppose it is still located next to Kard Kathedral (were you placed the testing setup)?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 25, 2012)

No, it's where it was before (Iron Golem Access/Collector).  What was next to Kard Cathedral is already removed.  It was just a test to make sure the water will work.

http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...t&zoom=5&x=-1434.75&y=64&z=-644.8749999999999


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2012)

Iron Golem Collector is done:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...=-1513.3136926818567&y=64&z=-734.082019814281


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 26, 2012)

You built another few reproduction facilities above the first four, I see. Clever.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2012)

Subway between Kard and Underground complete.  Ran out of gold in the process.  Anyone want to trade blocks of iron for gold bars?


Edit: The server restarted (or something happened that caused disconnects) at about midnight.  Any idea what that was about?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 28, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The server restarted (or something happened that caused disconnects) at about midnight. Any idea what that was about?



The DSL hiccuped would be my guess.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2012)

If anyone needs iron, let me know.  Anderson has been sitting in the collector for days now and has built up quite the stash.  Also, there's an almost full double chest of red roses at the collector.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2012)

No need for iron for now, although if we want to finish the railway from Winterfell to the Was-a-farm railway transferium gold will be welcome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2012)

I extended the subway so it now goes all the way from Underground to Prime.  Also expanded storage capacity at Iron Golem Collector.  Our reserves of iron are almost full.  After they are, I'll start putting the iron Anderson collects into the chests at the collector.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2012)

The server is going to be down for a couple hours.  The office is having some electrical work done, and I'm shutting all the servers and computers down just in case.

Edit: Should be back up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2012)

Somone, call the plumbers:






Glitch with the block attaching animation.  Even though the block was gone, the textures for the animation remained:





To get rid of the old iron golem collector faster, we burned it.  Here's only picture I got of it ablaze:





Still working on unclogging the golem collector...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2012)

It jammed up again so, on -KarL-'s suggestion, I put 4 kill boxes in instead of 1.  It should now be jam-proof.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any objection to me bringing the aqueduct I started at Cape Coon through the desert and into a reservoir just inside the walls in western Kard? Or any recommended adaptations to my plan that would make it more favorable?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2012)

LB Photo realistic texture pack?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2012)

I talked with -KarL- and we are both not fond of anything going through or under the short walls around island other than foot paths.  If you want to stop it at the river that would be fine.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 9, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I extended the subway so it now goes all the way from Underground to Prime.  Also expanded storage capacity at Iron Golem Collector.  Our reserves of iron are almost full.  After they are, I'll start putting the iron Anderson collects into the chests at the collector.



It might be a good idea to connect the subway to the Was-a-farm railway transferium, using the tunnel I made between that building and Underground (if you have enough gold for the powered rails at least, because it is quite a climb). The end point of the line could best be somewhere outside, so that the stairs connecting that line with the others (in/on top of the former farmhouse) stays intact.



Aquinus said:


> Does anyone have any objection to me bringing the aqueduct I started at Cape Coon through the desert and into a reservoir just inside the walls in western Kard? Or any recommended adaptations to my plan that would make it more favorable?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48651&stc=1&d=1349712332
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48648&stc=1&d=1349712332
> ...



I think I understand now why you seemed to be so much impressed with (amomg other things) the bridge providing access to the West Gate (the large one with the arches) of Winterfell. It must be looking fabulous with that texture pack. When I tried that pack myself (assuming it is the one I think it is) the settlement was in too early stages of development to see "the potential" and I decided to use the Faithful pack instead to keep more true to the original (nicer looks but I see things pretty much like the others do).


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I talked with -KarL- and we are both not fond of anything going through or under the short walls around island other than foot paths.  If you want to stop it at the river that would be fine.



That's fine, but considering the height, I think it could completely pass over the wall. It's your call.


----------



## Karl5275 (Oct 9, 2012)

I checked the heights a bit ago, the walkway under the water is at 75, the walls on that side of the island are at 74, so it would just clip the walls. I don't think that is going to work too well.

I noticed some of the hills in the desert got close to that height. Maybe it would work to put your reservoir or an oasis on one of those hills. Might have to build the sand up a little though.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> I checked the heights a bit ago, the walkway under the water is at 75, the walls on that side of the island are at 74, so it would just clip the walls. I don't think that is going to work too well.
> 
> I noticed some of the hills in the desert got close to that height. Maybe it would work to put your reservoir or an oasis on one of those hills. Might have to build the sand up a little though.



Just by the wall I could bring the walkway up alongside the water for the span going over the wall, but I think you're right. Even 3 blocks doesn't given a lot of breathing room and bringing the walkway up for that section might look weird.


----------



## Karl5275 (Oct 9, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> anything going through or under the short walls



Sorry, I just noticed this error. What we meant there was anything going *over* or through the walls. I don't think there would be any problem if it went under the walls. We would just add an iron gate like the rest of the rivers that run through the castle. But going over the walls defeats the security of the walls.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

If the storage of the Iron Golem Collector becomes troublesome, I suggest we will use "The Big Attic" (public storage 2) for storing iron, roses and whatever else still fits into that room (assuming it is not better/already being stored elsewhere, e.g. Prime or the Granary).
The /tp coordinates for this storage are: -1363 75 -5097

On a sidenote, the Granary is currently under reconstruction in order to fit more wheat (seeds), cacti, sugar canes, melon seeds, cocoa beans and pumpkin seeds. I let you know when it is done.

*Edit:* Here are some (slightly outdated) screenshots of the Big Attic public storage.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2012)

The Big Attic Public Storage is done, I think. That elevated walkway is made to make the upper rows of chests reachable (in the central walkway, the chests heve been placed up to four rows high).




































There is some space for a few more chests here (picture below), but I think it is okay to leave this space unused for now. Else there my be some issues riing in terms of knowing what's were, if there is to little "system" in it.






Anyway, we could store all the iron and roses of the Golem Collector in this storage, plus anything else that we still seek additional room for. Albeit I rather have edible objects stored in the Granary once that building has been properly expanded with (among other things) a decent basement.

BTW, I am feeling very tempted to have a "Big Basement" public storage right across the street (opposite to the doors of the entrance of the Big Attic) for things that don't belong in Prime or the Granary and don't fit in the Big Attic.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not collecting at Golem Collector with Anderson anymore.  Not doing any kind of collecting with Anderson anymore in fact.  I would do pigman if there were a way to but I don't think there is.

There's more iron than I know what to do with at this point. XD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2012)

I really need to reinstall this game.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not collecting at Golem Collector with Anderson anymore.  Not doing any kind of collecting with Anderson anymore in fact.  I would do pigman if there were a way to but I don't think there is.
> 
> There's more iron than I know what to do with at this point. XD



Well, we could use the storage for other things if the need rises. 

@TMM78: Sure, and join our server. It is truly magnificent what we build on the current map so far.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 19, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> @TMM78: Sure, and join our server. It is truly magnificent what we build on the current map so far.



+1: It's a worth while investment if you have time to waste spare.


----------



## agm_ultimatex (Oct 23, 2012)

I really need to login and see what's changed first hand


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2012)

Lots o' changes in 1.4.2 which is available now.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2012)

I guess I am soon going to grow taters and rots then. 
I am curious what the anvil is for, I can guess it a bit but need to check the wiki.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am curious what the anvil is for, I can guess it a bit but need to check the wiki.



It repairs enchanted items, and actually combines the enchantments at the same time.  So you put two diamond pickaxes, one with fortune I and one with Unbreaking III, you can get a single diamond pickaxe out with Fortune I and Unbreaking III.  It uses levels to do this.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, pretty much like the wiki on minecraftwiki.net states.

BTW, I guess you updated the server? I could see for myself but an announcement here maight be practical.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> BTW, I guess you updated the server? I could see for myself but an announcement here maight be practical.



It's still running 1.3.2 as of this post.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Yes, pretty much like the wiki on minecraftwiki.net states.
> 
> BTW, I guess you updated the server? I could see for myself but an announcement here maight be practical.



The server version can always be found in the first post, and I will make an announcement when it is updated to the latest version.

The server won't be updated until a compatible version of bukkit is released and the basic plug-ins are updated for the new bukkit version.

Also, now that there are anvils, should I remove the repair chest plug-in?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 29, 2012)

I guess you should indeed do so (less risk on breaking stuff if there are less plugins and to remove double functionality)


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I guess you should indeed do so (less risk on breaking stuff if there are less plugins and to remove double functionality)



IDK, I don't think repair chest will break anything, plus it kind of makes gold useful.  And I'd rather not have to combine two tools to get one good tool that might not even be fully repaired.

I'm thinking I'll leave repair chest in place.  Plus, I don't know what will happen to all the repair chests in the world if I remove the plug-in...


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 29, 2012)

Good points.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Also, now that there are anvils, should I remove the repair chest plug-in?


I think, if they update it, go ahead and keep it (gives an alternative to using diamonds to repair).  If they don't update it, then axe it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok, I've updated to 1.4.2, happy minecrafting this weekend.  Let me know if anything isn't working properly.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 2, 2012)

I lost my rights to set the time. On purpose?

Edit: I cannot destroy blocks either. I guess some privileges are not set correctly.

On one of my private chests, someone had put a sign saying "[More users]" and "everyone".


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Should be fixed now. Somehow the default permissions group got deleted which broke the permissions plugin.  So guestguard was blocking everyone from doing anything.

Let me know the coordinates of the chest and I'll look into what happened.  You can PM them to me if the chest is in a secret location.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks.

It is in my workshop: -1169 76 -5029 (it is from my list of frequently used /tp coords so it is safe to /tp to it). The chest stands at the window (a double chest).

-1172 76 -5027 is directly in front of the chest (may make it easier to find in the logs)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2012)

It defaults to [more users] everyone if you right-click placing a second sign on a private chest.  You have to override it by doing the /lockette command.  Pretty sure that behavior only works on chests you already own.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, but I can't remember having placed a second sign. Thanks for the info though, probably it is a false alarm then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2012)

I accidently do it when carrying signs around. XD


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2012)

But usually I notice it XD

Well, I just removed it and assume nothing is wrong. Thanks for the responses NT1 and Ford.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2012)

Aquinus, I finished the aquaduct to just outside of Kard.  If you want to finish the rest and put water on it, go for it.
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...2064.9453703550116&y=64&z=-1759.2984641871264


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2012)

Got a beacon installed under the spire and it shines all the way up and out of the Spire. 


Spoiler: Beaconed Spire


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2012)

Dynmap is down.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2012)

It is working for me?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> It is working for me?



It wasn't working before the server restarted this morning. The same thing happened to me earlier this morning. (Woo! for waking up at 3:30am. )


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It wasn't working before the server restarted this morning. The same thing happened to me earlier this morning. (Woo! for waking up at 3:30am. )



The restart probably fixed it then.  Dynmap is the only plug-in I didn't update when I updated the server because every time I update Dynmap it has to do a complete re-render of the map.  So the older version might have some issue.  If we keep having problems I'll update it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2012)

Indeed the restart probably fixed it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm thinking about making a 1:1 Great Pyramid of Giza (Kuufu) but don't know where to put it.  The base of it will be 230x230 so...there aren't very many places it will fit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm thinking about making a 1:1 Great Pyramid of Giza (Kuufu) but don't know where to put it.  The base of it will be 230x230 so...there aren't very many places it will fit.



And it would look out of place anywhere other than a desert biome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2012)

Yup.  I thought the desert west of Kard but it would literally take the entire desert.  I'm fine with taking an entire desert, but it should be a desert no one cares about. XD


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2012)

Perhaps the desert northwest of KArd? On that large island.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2012)

For minecraft server, I assume?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep. Just need to raise about $60 for a new case and a decent heatsink.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2012)

Processor doesn't come with one?  What they come with is usually adequate so long as it isn't overclocked.  Why not reuse the existing case?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Processor doesn't come with one?  What they come with is usually adequate so long as it isn't overclocked.  Why not reuse the existing case?



The stock heatsink won't handle the 960T once it is unlocked(and this one definitely unlocks and hits 3.6GHz when unlocked too).  I want to put something like a Xigmatek Gaia.

And the current case won't fit a 120mm tower style heatsink.  Plus I want to keep the current server up while building the new one.

Its alright, I've been so busy at work lately anyway that I won't have time to sit down and build it all in one shot, I'll just be piecing it together over the next few weeks.  I'm setting a goal of having it up and running by December 1st.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a Sunbeam Freezing Storm (black) case collecting dust if you want it.  It's a mid-tower ATX with 4-5 120mm fans in it.

I'm not sure if that's the exact same model or not but it looks like that.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you accepting donations? I am willing to consider helping you out a bit through PayPal. 

Edit: I guess Ford's offer could do when it comes to the case. My offer still stands though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have a Sunbeam Freezing Storm (black) case collecting dust if you want it.  It's a mid-tower ATX with 4-5 120mm fans in it.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's the exact same model or not but it looks like that.



I appreciate the offer, but I actually already went ahead and picked up an NZXT Source 210 since newegg has them on sale for $30 w/ Free Shipping.



Chevalr1c said:


> Are you accepting donations? I am willing to consider helping you out a bit through PayPal.
> 
> Edit: I guess Ford's offer could do when it comes to the case. My offer still stands though.



I wasn't going to ask, but yes I'm open to donations through paypal.  newtekie1 at yahoo.com

Of course, if you prefer, check out my FS thread and see if there is anything there you might like.  Any money I make from selling items there goes towards the server until it is done.  I'll be adding a brand new 24-port 10/100 switch there this weekend.  I also have a few steam game codes I can trade for Crayon Physics Deluxe and Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

Money sent, please PM me when it is added to your credit.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

Gahh! Teleporting to prime killed me and all of my diamond tools are gone!! Apparently stuff likes to clip through the group and disappear for good.
/me grumbles.

Stupid minecraft. 

Normally I wouldn't care but diamond is so fricken hard to find even if you mine the crap out of the ground.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

If anything seems to go wrong, use the / key and press [up] respectively [enter] to quickly re-teleport. Saved me a couple of times. BTW, warping to Prime should be slightly safer.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> If anything seems to go wrong, use the / key and press [up] respectively [enter] to quickly re-teleport. Saved me a couple of times. BTW, warping to Prime should be slightly safer.



I did, the lag teleported my dead corpse. Fortunately I have JUST enough diamond to get another two diamond tools but a stack worth of gold is gone as well. :| Not that I won't recover, it's just a huge inconvenience.

On a bright note, I think I'll finish the aqueduct this morning.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

Muwahahaha. Cleanup is all that is left.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

Iron is abundant since the Golem Collector is in a working state. So better make iron tools.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Iron is abundant since the Golem Collector is in a working state. So better make iron tools.



I'm not worried about Iron. Easy to find and it is farmable.

Diamond, however, is pretty rare. Fortunately I found a little bit in a mineshaft.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 10, 2012)

Hence iron, it is a good alternative to diamond despite its faster wear-out because there is plenty of iron.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Hence iron, it is a good alternative to diamond despite its faster wear-out because there is plenty of iron.



I'm lazy, so I like diamond. 
It's not like you need a lot of it because you can just repair it when it gets low.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Gahh! Teleporting to prime killed me and all of my diamond tools are gone!! Apparently stuff likes to clip through the group and disappear for good.
> /me grumbles.
> 
> Stupid minecraft.
> ...


What did you have for diamond tools?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What did you have for diamond tools?



Just a pick axe and a shovel, it's more of everything else in my inventory, like a stack of gold. It's nbd. I'm just complaining. Shit happens, I just wasn't prepared for it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I'm not worried about Iron. Easy to find and it is farmable.
> 
> Diamond, however, is pretty rare. Fortunately I found a little bit in a mineshaft.


Fortune III picks has made diamonds realtively abundant for us.  I don't mine diamonds unless a) I have a fortune III pick and b) I'm going straight to the vault to deposit it.  I never carry valuables with me for long.


By the way, if you die after teleporting due to falling through, usually your stuff will be on the floors below.




Aquinus said:


> Just a pick axe and a shovel, it's more of everything else in my inventory, like a stack of gold. It's nbd. I'm just complaining. Shit happens, I just wasn't prepared for it.


Enchanted at all?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> By the way, if you die after teleporting due to falling through, usually your stuff will be on the floors below.



There isn't a whole lot directly under prime, I thought.


FordGT90Concept said:


> Enchanted at all?


I honestly haven't gotten to enchanting much of anything yet. I just started making some books so I can work on that. I need to find some cows to breed. I have quite the stockpile of sheep already.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2012)

Shouldn't be unless there's natural caves.  Prime is the deepest man-made structure there.

I'll put a diamond pick and shovel in one of the locked chests under the vault at Ghast's Tear you can have.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shouldn't be unless there's natural caves.  Prime is the deepest man-made structure there.
> 
> I'll put a diamond pick and shovel in one of the locked chests under the vault you can have.



Thank you for your generosity, you really didn't have to.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Someone sent me another donation, but I'm ashamed to say that I don't recognize the name, so I can't put the person's real name with their screenname/minecraft name.  So speak up whoever you are!  Or if you prefer to remain anonymous PM me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shouldn't be unless there's natural caves.  Prime is the deepest man-made structure there.


I have a better idea: just move the warp point up to the main floor again.  That way if you do fall, it is more likely to end up on one of the floors below.  Although since 1.3, I haven't had a problem with that.  So this is strange in the first place.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have a better idea: just move the warp point up to the main floor again.  That way if you do fall, it is more likely to end up on one of the floors below.  Although since 1.3, I haven't had a problem with that.  So this is strange in the first place.



It was odd because my client was lagging rather significantly when it happened, it took a good few second for the warp to actually happen, which is why I couldn't warp out of the ground fast enough.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, so that's about the best I can do.  I'll move it now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2012)

Started work on the Great Pyramid of Giza:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:85/?worldname=world&mapname=flat&zoom=4&x=167&y=64&z=-698

I learned something new today: the pyramids were based on an equalateral triangle (60 60 60 degrees), not an isoceles triangle (45 90 45 degrees).  This means you won't be able to run up the exterior of it.  In fact, you'll only be able to run up two blocks. 

Much, much sand (to level the area) and sandstone (for the structure) will be required.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 11, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Started work on the Great Pyramid of Giza:
> http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:85/?worldname=world&mapname=flat&zoom=4&x=167&y=64&z=-698
> 
> I learned something new today: the pyramids were based on an equalateral triangle (60 60 60 degrees), not an isoceles triangle (45 90 45 degrees).  This means you won't be able to run up the exterior of it.  In fact, you'll only be able to run up two blocks.
> ...



My god, that's going to be HUGE!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2012)

It is 1:1 Great Pyramid of Giza (Kuufu).

It puts into perspective how big it is and how low the Minecraft height limit is. XD


All to bury one man and his wife.  Makes you wonder...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Someone sent me another donation, but I'm ashamed to say that I don't recognize the name, so I can't put the person's real name with their screenname/minecraft name.  So speak up whoever you are!  Or if you prefer to remain anonymous PM me.



Well, I am Peter and the other guy is a mistery to me as well.  My don was 10ish in USD. I am not fully sure whether I actually was the first donator whose money arrived, because there was no money on my PP account so it still had to come from my bank account. So unless PP transferred the money to your account in advance there may have been a delay.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Started work on the Great Pyramid of Giza:
> http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:85/?worldname=world&mapname=flat&zoom=4&x=167&y=64&z=-698
> 
> I learned something new today: the pyramids were based on an equalateral triangle (60 60 60 degrees), not an isoceles triangle (45 90 45 degrees).  This means you won't be able to run up the exterior of it.  In fact, you'll only be able to run up two blocks.
> ...



That location is excellent, the pyr will visible from afar when taking the (rail) road near it. And TBH I am surprised that you expected an isoceles triangle to be the "base" of the pyr design. An isoceles triangle would be to steep for the shape to be as it is IRL.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 11, 2012)

After searching far and wide, I've found that there is a serious lack of cows near the Cape and Kard, so I've traveled a very far way to get a pair of cows just to bring back to the Cape (took me an Hour ) but now I have a cow farm and I'm going to begin breeding cows to offset the shortage of cows in the area. All I ask is if you kill some for leather, do not kill all of them or I will be a very unhappy person.

Otherwise... cows for everyone! 

Edit: ...and on the other side there are sheep for everyone too!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, I have enough cows in my castle farm for now TBH.  There are plenty feral cows in my snow biome too so I guess you got yours there? Oh, your cows may escape in case of lag (ending up at the wrong side of the fence).


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 11, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, I have enough cows in my castle farm for now TBH.  There are plenty feral cows in my snow biome too so I guess you got yours there? Oh, your cows may escape in case of lag (ending up at the wrong side of the fence).



I didn't, actually that was further away. I went out on an expedition looking for cows instead. I'll eventually re-vamp the cow farm with walls and such but I suspect that I'm going to make it bigger so I'm going to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2012)

Newtekie1 and I both chose to make pits with grass in them. Cows don't tend to be as jumpy as chickens and sheep so you may be good as you are (else 3 layers deep pits should work, 5 or more for sheep and chickens).


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 11, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Newtekie1 and I both chose to make pits with grass in them. Cows don't tend to be as jumpy as chickens and sheep so you may be good as you are (else 3 layers deep pits should work, 5 or more for sheep and chickens).



I decided to expand and upgrade my cow farm.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, I am Peter and the other guy is a mistery to me as well.  My don was 10ish in USD. I am not fully sure whether I actually was the first donator whose money arrived, because there was no money on my PP account so it still had to come from my bank account. So unless PP transferred the money to your account in advance there may have been a delay.



I figured it out, it was -KarL-.  Your donation was actually over $15 USD by the time the conversion was done.  Yay for the weak USD!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2012)

Compass done:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...e=flat&zoom=6&x=14&y=64&z=-0.7500000000000009

Panic Room now applies 5 effects (including healing).


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I figured it out, it was -KarL-.  Your donation was actually over $15 USD by the time the conversion was done.  Yay for the weak USD!



Lol, the PayPal conversion calculator gave me a lower number (ten-ish as stated) because of the extra fees PP normally asks. I selected "gift" though and selected "pay costs" so that is most likely the reason it has been more in USD than the site initailly indicated (the ratio between EUR:USD is roughly 2:2.5).

@Ford: Looks well on the night-version of dynmap


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2012)

Hence my selection of lava. XD


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 15, 2012)

I spy a Minecraft update with a *ton* of bug fixes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

The update will make sure that Ford and I can make our (experimental) tater farm in Hutton, starting with one (1) potato that Ford got from a zombie. Hopefully the zomtato will bring forth a strong potato race that is resitant enough to diseases and the cold of Hutton and Winterfell, so that the yields will be large.  If the experimental field has proven succesful, Ford will begin a piston farm near Kard with (a part of) the yield while I will make another (large) field/greenhouse in Eastern Winterfell (where I built the granary and all those greenhouses).

If anyone foinds some 'rots please let me know.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2012)

I got the framework for the pyramid done.  If anyone wants to help, go for it:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...=104.36984597766735&y=64&z=-739.562097368477#

Sand needs to fill/level the ground and sandstone for the pyramid itself.  I'm going to build the pyramid from the top down because it's easier to access that way.

Warps:
Pyramid Top
Pyramid


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Server Updated to 1.4.4. So let me know if anything is broken, a lot of the plug-ins didn't update yet, but since this is a minor bug fix update I'm not as worried. Of course 1.4.5 is supposed to be coming out next Tuesday, so yeah...

I'll be away on vacation next week so I don't know when I'll update to 1.4.5.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2012)

The easy quarter (most level to begin with) of the pyramid is leveled:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:85/?worldname=world&mapname=flatn&zoom=4&x=164&y=64&z=-715.5


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got the framework for the pyramid done.  If anyone wants to help, go for it:
> http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...=104.36984597766735&y=64&z=-739.562097368477#
> 
> Sand needs to fill/level the ground and sandstone for the pyramid itself.  I'm going to build the pyramid from the top down because it's easier to access that way.
> ...



Is it ok to only use sand for the top layer(s) when filling/leveling? We still have a ton of dirt to use and leftover stairs, furnaces, workbenches etc. can be good filling material too. I already did this a bit but realised I could better ask.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd prefer it be all sand but if it isn't, oh well.  I think the top layer of sand will eventually have to be replaced too because Enderman will tear it up.  The main thing is it has to all be leveled and lit up so the pyramid itself can be finished.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2012)

Does it have a special reason it needs to be all sand?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2012)

Faster to place; ensures no holes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2012)

New server built, and Windows installed, hardware overclocked and stress tested over the Thanksgiving holiday. 

Final Specs:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1605T @ 3.6GHz(x4 960T Unlocked)
RAM: 8GB(2x4GB) Corsiar LP DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24
HDD: 2x 500GB WD Blue in RAID1
Motherboard: ASUS M5A99X Evo
GPU: eVGA 9600GSO(Server Runs Headless)
PSU: Corsair CX430 v2
Heatsink: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283
Case: NZXT Source 210

I let it sit stress testing with OCCT for 60 hours and it passed, so I'm happy with the unlock and overclock.

Now I just have to find time to get minecraft setup from scratch on the new machine and move the world over.  I'm really busy at work, but I hope to have everything up and running on thenew server by Christmas.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2012)

I moved CreateMinecraftShortcut to its own thread so it would get more hits in search engines:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2788961


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 29, 2012)

Might have to pay a visit back to the TPU MC server when I get a chance that pyramid seems like it will be awesome. Thankfully I am still whitelisted from when I first bought Minecraft


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2012)

The pyramid is not even close to done.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The pyramid is not even close to done.



Big projects are always fun though


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 29, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/2012-11-21_14-37-25_57.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you use Windows when you run the Minecraft server? I was pretty happy with running it on Linux when I used to run a server when I played by myself.



Darkleoco said:


> Big projects are always fun though



You should come and help. I'm sure Ford would appreciate it considering this thing is monstrous.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Do you use Windows when you run the Minecraft server? I was pretty happy with running it on Linux when I used to run a server when I played by myself.


The server has a Terraria server running on it too.  Terraria uses XNA so it requires DirectX and .NET meaning Windows is best.




Aquinus said:


> You should come and help. I'm sure Ford would appreciate it considering this thing is monstrous.


Yeah.  I've been mining sand from inside the walls of Kard and have been using it to level the base of the pyramid.  It's very time consuming but I am making progress. 

I'm thinking I already have enough sandstone stored to finish the pyramid once the base is ready.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2012)

Got a lot done on the pyramid today but there's a lot to do.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe I will get a chance to play this weekend. Not sure whether I will help you again with the pyramid or I will continue on the expanion of Winterfell Castle though, next time I will be online.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, it's Saturday! This is news to me. XD


Edit: I put 8 chests of sand next to the iron pyramid.  I dunno if it will be enough to finish leveling it but it should be a good start.

Edit: I'm growing patatoes and carrots in the Kard Market.  I'll be replacing some of the wheat in the piston farms with carrots and patotoes (it'll be 1/3 patatoes, 1/3 carrots, 1/3 wheat).


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh... I forgot to mention the fact that there is a small tater field in Hutton. Anyway, you found taters and rots somewhere so you are set. I might take some rots from the piston farm later, in order to make another small rot field in Hutton (the villagers need food too ) and in Winterfell East (in another greenhouse, together with some taters).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2012)

All of them came from the zombies.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All of them came from the zombies.



...and thanks for a contribution of chests from Ford, the zombie grinder's storage capacity has been expanded by... a lot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2012)

There's more where that came from!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2012)

Do we have a zombie grinder? I know we have XP (spiders), Skeleton and Golem grinders (the latter being a collector actually) but I did not now about the Zombie one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2012)

There is...
Zombie Grinder
Skeleton Collector
Skeleton Grinder
Spider Grinder
Iron Golem Collector (Iron Golem Access if you need to do some plumbing)

...I might be forgetting some.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Do we have a zombie grinder? I know we have XP (spiders), Skeleton and Golem grinders (the latter being a collector actually) but I did not now about the Zombie one.



Yeah, after the server was upgraded I came across a spawner near the surface right in the middle of the little cape I'm building on. Ford made the grinder itself, I'm just making it look pretty.


----------



## zAAm (Dec 1, 2012)

There's a skeleton grinder in my home as well...

I'll help with the pyramid when I get the chance  It's WAAAAYY bigger than it looks on the map.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2012)

zAAm said:


> There's a skeleton grinder in my home as well...
> 
> I'll help with the pyramid when I get the chance  It's WAAAAYY bigger than it looks on the map.



Dynmap doesn't let you take in the scope of the pyramid.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been leveling the sand "floor" a few days ago and have seen the dimensions. Kard Castle would fit in it (although without the outer section (with the cathedral and village in it)).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2012)

Not quite, but they are very similar in size:







Edit: Refilled sand chests and lit up the newly leveled areas of the pyramid.  I went through more than two stacks of torches--a lot.

Now I'm preparing the Piston Farms wheat floor to accept potatoes and carrots.


----------



## zAAm (Dec 2, 2012)

Haha, you went through 2 stacks of torches and I went through 6 chests full of sand 

The right, non-leveled part is now finally a full stack wide on its smallest side to avoid having to switch between stacks mid-way. Should make things a bit easier.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2012)

Could I get access to /toggledownfall? I don't have permission to do it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks to major contributions by zAAm, the pyramid base has been leveled and lit.  Now comes the arduous task of building the pyramid itself...


You can see the progress here:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:8...x=110.11508857480805&y=64&z=-741.771806059685


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Everyone should now have access to the toggledownfall command.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2012)

It's surreal how big the pyramid is.  I haven't even got below the clouds yet.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 2, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Everyone should now have access to the toggledownfall command.



It controls rain and snow, which may be handy in snow areas in orderr to not let unfinished building be snow-covered (no need to get rid of the snow on the floor). Thanks.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 3, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> It controls rain and snow, which may be handy in snow areas in orderr to not let unfinished building be snow-covered (no need to get rid of the snow on the floor). Thanks.



Or a lightning storm in a regular forest that spawns mobs during the day. Fighting off creepers while building can be a pain.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 3, 2012)

FYI, there's now a surplus of carrots and potatoes in the piston farm storage so if anyone needs some to start their own farm, they're available there.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Or a lightning storm in a regular forest that spawns mobs during the day. Fighting off creepers while building can be a pain.



I usually built in an area I secured already more or less and always have a bow and arrows plus a sword in my inventory.  But apart from that, you have a point.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 3, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I usually built in an area I secured already more or less and always have a bow and arrows plus a sword in my inventory.  But apart from that, you have a point.



I'm always armed as well, but what good will it do you if you're not expecting a creeper or a creeper creeps up on you.  Lightning will put mobs in places where they wouldn't otherwise spawn.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 4, 2012)

And the Enderman tearing up the ground everywhere they travel! 


It looks like DynMap locked up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2012)

Dynmap locked up again.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2012)

It could just be that the server is black.
something is blocking the camera.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 7, 2012)

It should be fixed now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2012)

The pyramid has gotten in/below the clouds.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

Has got


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2012)

I was drugged, give me a break.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok man.  Sorry.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2012)

Last night, I extended the pyramid to be below the clouds.  I only have about one more chest of sandstone left though.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

That pyramid is ridiculous.  It can be seen from the moon.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally making some progress. The wall is almost done, not quite sure how I'm going to do the last leg of it with a couple buildings being right up against the water.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 13, 2012)

we need a Tekkit or Technic MineCraft Server. It would make the awesomeness of things you can build and such explode.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2012)

With the new hardware a Feed The Beast server might be possible along side the standard server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> With the new hardware a Feed The Beast server might be possible along side the standard server.



Feed the Beast? ah i see, similar to tekkit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah, it is the official version of Tekkit, it has the mod creators permission and support.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, it is the official version of Tekkit, it has the mod creators permission and support.



look epic. lets do it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> look epic. lets do it.



I'll put it on the list of to-dos, probably won't happen until next year though.  I'm putting the little free time I have until the end of the year into getting the server up and running on the new hardware.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2012)

So FTB is a challenge map without anything justifying the name?



Aquinus said:


> Finally making some progress. The wall is almost done, not quite sure how I'm going to do the last leg of it with a couple buildings being right up against the water.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49414&stc=1&d=1355397813



Nice, and the remaining part of the wall could be integrated with the existing buildings a bit.

------------------------[][][][][][][][][][]
------------------------[]----------------[]
=============[][][][][][][][][][]=============

The "=" sign represents the wall, the rest is the building.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> So FTB is a challenge map without anything justifying the name?



It is a full mod-pack, the server has to have all the mods installed and the client has to have them as well.  It adds a bunch of stuff to the game, mainly revolving around mechanical devices.

All the included mods can be found here: http://feed-the-beast.com/


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok. If this is going to be on the server next year or so I might check it out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2012)

The server is up and running on the new hardware, the world has been transferred to it, and hopefully everything is working as it should.  Let me know.

I've already noticed Dynmap rendering is going a lot faster.  It use to take about 3 days to fully render the entire map from scratch, now it has been running for about 24 hours(off and on as I set things up and moved things around) and it is almost done.

Also, I've disabled rendering of the Nether.  For some reason Dynmap now renders it with the bedrock layer on top, and I can't be bothered to figure out why.  Plus I think the Nether rendering was kind of useless anyway.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> The server is up and running on the new hardware, the world has been transferred to it, and hopefully everything is working as it should. Let me know.



Wow, after joining the server chunks load a lot faster and there is little to no lag after warping/joining. Thanks for the upgrade, newtekie.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Also take note that the URL for the map of the server has changed.  Specifying port 85 is no longer necessary, the webserver now runs on the standard port 80.  The old URL will continue to work for the foreseeable future though.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Also take note that the URL for the map of the server has changed.  Specifying port 85 is no longer necessary, the webserver now runs on the standard port 80.  The old URL will continue to work for the foreseeable future though.



That loads faster too. 

Thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That loads faster too.
> 
> Thanks!



It renders a lot faster too, it renders about twice as fast it did on the old server, and I have it set to only use 4 of the 6 cores to render so it doesn't affect the performance of the server one bit while rendering, unlike with the old hardware that would have really bad lag if Dynmap was rendering.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> It renders a lot faster too, it renders about twice as fast it did on the old server, and I have it set to only use 4 of the 6 cores to render so it doesn't affect the performance of the server one bit while rendering, unlike with the old hardware that would have really bad lag if Dynmap was rendering.



Out of curiosity, how big is the world in terms of memory? A had a friend who ran an MC server and what he did was he loaded the world into a ram disk (keep in mind this was a *nix minecraft server,) and did regular backups from the ram disk to a physical disk (very often,) so what would happen is the world would always be running off the ram disk, so loads were zippy quick. I figure considering the size of the world that this wouldn't be feasible but I figure I should mention it if the world really isn't that big, but I have a hard time believing that will be the case.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Out of curiosity, how big is the world in terms of memory? A had a friend who ran an MC server and what he did was he loaded the world into a ram disk (keep in mind this was a *nix minecraft server,) and did regular backups from the ram disk to a physical disk (very often,) so what would happen is the world would always be running off the ram disk, so loads were zippy quick. I figure considering the size of the world that this wouldn't be feasible but I figure I should mention it if the world really isn't that big, but I have a hard time believing that will be the case.



Yeah, I think Easy Rhino used to do it that way too.  The world right now is 1.4GB.  I probably could put that in a RAM drive, but I don't think that is really necessary and I don't think it would help that much either.  I think the internet connection is going to be the major bottleneck in any setup.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 17, 2012)

I concur, especially true for me, Aceman and Zaam.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Also, I've disabled rendering of the Nether.  For some reason Dynmap now renders it with the bedrock layer on top, and I can't be bothered to figure out why.  Plus I think the Nether rendering was kind of useless anyway.


It was useful for getting a bearing and finding fortresses.  Maybe DynMap got an update which didn't cut off # of layers so we could see inside?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2012)

It seems that there are corner stairpieces available now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, that was added in one of the recent updates.  I changed all the little shop stalls around Kard to corned when that update came out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2012)

The new hardware is *much* better.  I used to have to wait about 20 seconds to do anything after warping.  Now I maybe only has to wait 2 seconds at most.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The server(new hardware) was physically moved last week as well, it was at my office in Illinois, but I've moved it to my home in Indiana.  Now I have to pay for the electricity to power the server(our electric bill at the office is covered by our landlord), but the new hardware only consumes about 110w when the server is idle, and about 130w when a few people are on the server doing stuff and about 140w when dynmap is doing a render.  This of course means a new internet connection as well:

Old AT&T Connection:





New Comcast Connection:





Your welcome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2012)

That helps too! 

Oh, so how about allowing people to join the old world?  Maybe could make permissions so no one can build/destroy anything.  Just a look and see server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm going to worry about all of that after the new year.  Bringing the old world back online with 4 slots to join is at the top of my to-do list.  I'll probably make it a creative server, people can build if they want, if something gets destroyed I'll just restore from a backup, so nothing built is guaranteed to stay.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2012)

I've updated the server to 1.4.6 for Christmas!  Enjoy!

P.S. Ford, you aren't going to like this, but MyWarp has rewritten the code for signs, the syntax has changed.  So all the current warp signs will no longer work.  The new syntax requires [MyWarp] to be on the second line of the sign, and the warp name on the third line.  I went around and changed a few signs to the new syntax, but it is 1AM on Christmas morning and I have to be at my family's at 8AM, so I'm going to bed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2012)

I vote no more warp signs and repurpose the warp hub to something else.  Any ideas?


Edit: Version number on the OP needs to be updated.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm fine with the no warp signs idea, I never really used them anyway.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2012)

Me neither and it's always difficult to decide where they are really needed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 25, 2012)

I know on my server, I did away with warps. Instead I used railcraft elements to build a massive network of rails and switches. You could program a train to go from one location to another or stop through a series of station an pick up/drop off a whole collection of stuff as well as refuel. You dud not even have to progeam the route. The train auto-pathfinds through the network. Really useful and fun. We had a mining station that miners could drop off their ore and pickup new tools and supplies the train brought. The train would pickup the ore and take it go be smelted and crafted on the fly. It was epic.

The most useful plugin was: http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/traincarts/

it was the one that allowed the use of signs to direct trains.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2012)

Two problems:
1) the railway network connecting the spawn area, Kard, Canada and Winterfell is not completed yet (~75% done).
2) The distance is to large to keep traveling time low, and I even experience lag when test driving at intercity speeds because of the loading being a bit troublesome for me as a EU resident. Making it a stopping train service helps a bit with that (two stops will be at the crossroad that connects the road from the south with the westward one to Kard and the easnorthward one, one stop will be at the village "Long Bridge's End" other stops will be made too, as long as there is (the impression of) a hub or settlement).However, it will be even slower that way and to be honest we will no way be able to connect all our places that way. I have got a power-pickaxe gifted to me by Newtekie1, but although I can dig away a lot in a very short time, I am not able to find enough gold in a reasonable amount in a reasonable time. And a part of the gold I do find is needed for the "maintenance" of the mentioned pickaxe.

So we will continue to need /warp and /tp, although the signs are not necessary except for the "elevator" of the Spire.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Speaking of the elevator, a new feature added to MyWarp might make that system look cleaner.

You can now activate MyWarp signs with buttons, levers, and pressure pads.  See here:  http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/mywarp/pages/main/sign-warps/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2012)

Doh! Forgot about the Spire elevator.  We'll have to come up with something there.  Other warps, I don't think they're very useful/used.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Two problems:
> 1) the railway network connecting the spawn area, Kard, Canada and Winterfell is not completed yet (~75% done).
> 2) The distance is to large to keep traveling time low, and I even experience lag when test driving at intercity speeds because of the loading being a bit troublesome for me as a EU resident. Making it a stopping train service helps a bit with that (two stops will be at the crossroad that connects the road from the south with the westward one to Kard and the easnorthward one, one stop will be at the village "Long Bridge's End" other stops will be made too, as long as there is (the impression of) a hub or settlement).However, it will be even slower that way and to be honest we will no way be able to connect all our places that way. I have got a power-pickaxe gifted to me by Newtekie1, but although I can dig away a lot in a very short time, I am not able to find enough gold in a reasonable amount in a reasonable time. And a part of the gold I do find is needed for the "maintenance" of the mentioned pickaxe.
> 
> So we will continue to need /warp and /tp, although the signs are not necessary except for the "elevator" of the Spire.



actually, the traincarts plugin adds the ability to have high-speed rails i belive. I know the railcraft one does. can't wait for the Feed the Beast Server.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2012)

The problem is that at or near the max cart speed (8 m/s), the connection starts to lag. Main issue seems to be the fact that the loading of the section of the world one is in did not even (or barely) finish loading before leaving it. So at ~8 m/s there is too little time for the system too load. Hence the stopping train service (assuming you know what a "stopping train" is, some rail corporations call them "sprinters") because this will smoothen the ride (as a whole) quite a lot, and also gives players opportunities to get refreshments at or near the in-between stations if they need to (not yet organised).
But maybe the physical move of the server helps (more bandwidth), as well as leaving off BOINC (I will try again soon).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> The problem is that at or near the max cart speed (8 m/s), the connection starts to lag. Main issue seems to be the fact that the loading of the section of the world one is in did not even (or barely) finish loading before leaving it. So at ~8 m/s there is too little time for the system too load. Hence the stopping train service (assuming you know what a "stopping train" is, some rail corporations call them "sprinters") because this will smoothen the ride (as a whole) quite a lot, and also gives players opportunities to get refreshments at or near the in-between stations if they need to (not yet organised).
> But maybe the physical move of the server helps (more bandwidth), as well as leaving off BOINC (I will try again soon).



all i know is i used high speed rails on my server for long striaght-aways and the speed went well above ~8m/s. I rarely saw lag. there may have been something in the coding or another plugin that prevented it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 25, 2012)

Dude I am at the other frigging side of the ocean compared to newtekie's server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Dude I am at the other frigging side of the ocean compared to newtekie's server.



ah, ok. well, this may sound dumb but the plugin for traincarts/railcarts allows you to pass a train through a warp and out the other side. ^_^


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2012)

Spoiler: X-mas chests!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2012)

lol, Prime must be an awesome sight when looking through the glass and see the chests that way.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ah, ok. well, this may sound dumb but the plugin for traincarts/railcarts allows you to pass a train through a warp and out the other side. ^_^



But then it is basically just a warp.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 26, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> But then it is basically just a warp.



With a train passing through it and continuing on the other side.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2012)

The keyword there was "basically"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

Whoa, jpsandman did some exploring.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Whoa, jpsandman did some exploring.



Exploring is always fun. Last time I went was to find carrots and potatoes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

Last time I explored I think I went in circles/backtracked last time I explored around Inspire.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Last time I went exploring I just found ocean.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, seems like odds are in favor of ocean on this world.  I like that though.  Lots of people if you want lots of people and quiet if you want quiet. 


Conan O'Brien reviews Minecraft:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone been at the skyrim box thingie recently?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2012)

vscntkz said:


> Chuc cuoi tuan vui ve va nam moi hanh phuc.
> Tiep tuc dong gop cho dien dan cua chung toi nhe.
> Than men



I don't know if google got this right:


> Happy weekend and happy new year.
> Continue to contribute to our forum and bared.



Most people here can't speak Vietnamese to my knowledge. Please stick to English if at all possible.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2012)

it was spam. it was deleted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Has anyone been at the skyrim box thingie recently?


jpsandman probably was, why?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 28, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> jpsandman probably was, why?



I'm told there is a new addition.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, I see a giant cobblestone block next to it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2012)

The Kard desert is officially dead.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 30, 2012)

It is alive you mean. Look at all the grass that is growing there! Like the dryer parts of Africa/Australia during rain season! 
J/K, I get your meaning.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2012)

I killed the desert so the savanna can grow!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 31, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 31, 2012)

So I hoped in the server earlier and holy crap! I feel it would be stupid to start out building now since everyone is so 
far ahead lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2012)

Aw, don't be that way. 

Some of us just have a lot of time to waste. XD


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 31, 2012)

Then maybe some time this week I'll hop in and start building.
Are there territories and such or build wherever there is room?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty much build wherever there is room.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2012)

The exterior of the pyramid is done:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...x=113.7390108283891&y=64&z=-734.0820198142812

Because of its size, I can't see putting anything inside.  It's just too dang big.

Undeniably the largest, single structure on the server.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2012)

make the inside some kind of maze.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2012)

I was going to make it like a modern apartments/casino/shopping mall inside with an oasis/food court in the center but seeing how much effort it took just to build the damn thing, I'm completely turned off by the prospect of doing that. 

I really need to place a layer of sandstone on the ground so Enderman stop tearing it up but...it's no less than 53,084 blocks.  Figure 1 second per block placement, that takes 14 3/4 hours to do.  To add all the crap I want to build...we're talking a huge expenditure of time just because of the size of it.

If Kuufu didn't have such a massive ego problem...


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 31, 2012)

I just took a look at the map, and I have only one thing to say. Holy... that's one ludicrously huge pyramid.

I might even buy the game to try out the real thing when I meet the requirements to play with you guys. 

Cheers


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 31, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Then maybe some time this week I'll hop in and start building.
> Are there territories and such or build wherever there is room?



Wherever there is room, but if you want to build within city/castle walls please do realise that not all settlements are free-build areas. IIRC, the town section of Kard and Cape Coon were declared free-build zones but I don't know whether this is true for Canada. The snow area in the northern part of the map currently holds the main settlement of Winterfell (*no* free-building area, sorry); and the two villages of Hutton and Long Bridge's End. If you keep distance to the mentioned three settlements you may build freely in the North. Let me know if you want advice on the starting area for your settlement/house/whetever; I know the area pretty well.

*Suggested areas*

North:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...x=452.7967124073384&y=64&z=-4003.390222630284
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...x=307.1327154829098&y=64&z=-5575.995703989164
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...x=850.8978302153648&y=64&z=-5379.066465428711
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...-1907.3489464980603&y=64&z=-5048.317268528704

Near Kard and Cape Coon (note that both are open to new builders):
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...2479.2215557826803&y=64&z=-1489.2720621215137

South of the spawn area at but a stonestroke away from it:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...&x=35.60371150727556&y=64&z=626.7449805792293


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Most of the times I check the dynamic map it's nearly empty with only FordGT90Concept running around  (Ford GT90... lovely car btw )

Is that island yours? Nice place! 


Cheers


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, I've been working on it since a day or two ago.  There's probably still at least a day or two of work left to do.

If permissions are the same as they were before, you might be able to join to look around but not build.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, nice. I'll wait for someone to confirm that! I'll have to still buy the game though. I'm a newbie at it, but I know the basics since I tried it for a few hours by myself. 

I'll say... Minecraft can be quite spooky, many times I jumped off the chair being stalked by a creeper or enderman while mining in those dark caves lol 


EDIT: Why is the map showing "incomplete"? Is the map shown as players explore?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> EDIT: Why is the map showing "incomplete"? Is the map shown as players explore?



Yeah, the word gets generated as you explore.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Currently, anyone can join, but only people on the whitelist can build.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 3, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Currently, anyone can join, but only people on the whitelist can build.



any news on the Feed-The-Beast server?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking at that pyramid all I can think if is that you guys would have been great slave labor 5000 years ago.


----------



## zAAm (Jan 3, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Looking at that pyramid all I can think if is that you guys would have been great slave labor 5000 years ago.



Considering the effort required just to level the base, I'm pretty sure Ford would've made a great slave 

Though I believe holding down the mouse button is a little less intense than hauling giant stones around... I wouldn't have survived the first day...

Haven't played in a while, mostly due to bandwidth limitations at my current location - MC is pretty bandwidth intensive and I only have a 2 GiB cap to work with (yay for third world countries). Once I've made other arrangements in a few weeks I'd love to expand my home above ground...


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ford you should put a beacon on the top. http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Beacon

Minecraft is so addicting I made a custom mod for Redstone tools, the speed of gold and more durability than diamond.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 3, 2013)

+1 for the beacon. 

"Luxor Minecraft"...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2013)

The pyramid and the lighthouse are already prepared for a beacon.  The problem is, getting three witherheads takes forever and a ton of gold to repair armor.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> any news on the Feed-The-Beast server?



Not any time soon, I'm too busy IRL right now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2013)

How about trying the warp exporter to dynmap?  If you don't have time to set up a chrono job, that's fine.  It would be nice to run it once though to see if it works and to get the warps added even if it isn't current for long.

BTW, I was slightly intimidated by SQLite but it worked surprisingly well.  I wish all plugins would use it.  I could have got that program done in less than an hour if DynMap used SQLite instead of YAML.  Dealing with YAML took over 6 hours.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm going to do that this weekend.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2013)

Should I add a commandline option to change the "hide" value on Warps category?  It's hard coded to false now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you still have to install Java to play this game?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you still have to install Java to play this game?



no, they completely rewrote it using the FORTRAN language.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> no, they completely rewrote it using the FORTRAN language.



Ok cool! Where can I download this FORTRAN language?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 4, 2013)

FORTRAN is an old (assembly?) language, C or so had been more likely. Anyway, EasyRhino was sarcastic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> FORTRAN is an old (assembly?) language, C or so had been more likely. Anyway, EasyRhino was sarcastic.



He was? Oh man I didn't realize! For shame Easy Rhino. For shame.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Should I add a commandline option to change the "hide" value on Warps category?  It's hard coded to false now.



I don't think that's necessary, if it is too cluttered people can just hide them themselves.


----------



## jpsandman (Jan 5, 2013)

*The End*

Wondering if the end is still set to a reset schedule. I noticed it hadn't been since I took out the dragon about two weeks ago.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nope, I have to reset it manually. I'll reset it tomorrow.


----------



## jpsandman (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 5, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, I have to reset it manually. I'll reset it tomorrow.



Reset what? Did you revert the world? About a few hours worth of work is missing from my island. What happened? Dynmap even shows that there was more. Yeah, I'm missing a ton of stuff. What did you do? You're killing me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2013)

It was supposed to just be The End.  

It also doesn't look like the Chrono Job worked on the warps. 


Did this happen about an hour ago?  Maybe something went wrong during the server restart.

I'm pretty sure what you see now is the same as what I saw ~6 hours ago.


Edit: Oh, damn! It reverted to the old default.png in DynMap too.  WTF?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2013)

The server crashed yesterday, some work might have been lost if you were on the server when it crashed, sorry.  Since it looks like mostly the glass portions were lost I left you a bunch of glass in one of the chests.

I haven't set up the warp chrono job yet, I'll work on that this weekend.

The default.png reverting should be fixed now too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, I didn't realize it was just a single run.

...and why is it that it is even capable of reverting the default.png?  Once you change the file, it should be incapable of changing it back.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2013)

How dynmap does some stuff is...stupid.ha

I replaced the default.png in the web server's markers directory. But at some point dynmap decided to overwrite the new icon with the original that it has hidden somewhere in the plugin directory. I searched the entire plugin directory looking for where it stores the original version and couldn't find it. I'm guessing it is embedded in one of the jar files or something and I'm too lazy to dig deeper. So I just replaced it on the web server again and locked it to read only so dynmap can't overwrite it again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2013)

Hopefully making it read-only won't make it crash. XD

DynMap.jar\markers has default.png


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2013)

No crash, just throws an error when the server restarts stating that it couldn't write the file default.png.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger. Got myself some block smashing / building gaming goodness.

So, if newtekie1 says anyone can join to take a look... don't mind if I do. 


EDIT: Amazing xD

I wonder if there's anyway to keep myself from starving to death while I'm looking around.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2013)

Everything you need to join is in the original post.  Beware that, if you intend to join the server, you shouldn't update right away when updates come out.  Server can't update until plugins are updated.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I already took a look around the spawn area. The village, the railway transferium, etc...

Regarding joining the server, yeah, I do intend to. I'm aware that I still need another month and a few days before I can fully join 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Can anyone guess where this is? 


Few hours around this game, anyone else use this shader mod? I find it really amazing what can be done with just a mod...


And yup... starving to death.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I gave you a stack of bread so you don't starve to death.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2013)

I think it is at http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...=-2437.325478997377&y=64&z=101.89497224351497

BTW, press e and see whether there is bread in there know.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2013)

Can guests warp?  If they can't, maybe should allow it.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I gave you a stack of bread so you don't starve to death.



Ahh, thanks! You're a life savior.  Now I can take more time looking around and run lol.



Chevalr1c said:


> I think it is at http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...=-2437.325478997377&y=64&z=101.89497224351497
> 
> BTW, press e and see whether there is bread in there know.



Yup, I got a nice full stack of bread. I guess logging off where I took the screenie wasn't too smart lol 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Can guests warp?  If they can't, maybe should allow it.



I just tested it, I managed to use /warp TPU, it placed me right on the huge TPU logo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2013)

DynMap lists most of the warps if you want to use them to explore.

If you're ever in trouble, use /warp p to warp to the panic room where you should be safe from everything (except pursuing Enderman).  Remember to get out of the water before going AFK though.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys if I go on to the TPU server do I need to dl your mods or Ia that server based? And do I need to disable my current mods? I only use my own custom one so I can make redstone items.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2013)

I remember when they were gonna make a version that was browser based? Did they ever make that version and does it work on yalls server?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys if I go on to the TPU server do I need to dl your mods or Ia that server based? And do I need to disable my current mods? I only use my own custom one so I can make redstone items.


The redstone items mod won't work in the server.  I doubt you'll have to remove it to join.

You don't need to do anything client-side to join except make sure the version number matches the server.




TheMailMan78 said:


> I remember when they were gonna make a version that was browser based? Did they ever make that version and does it work on yalls server?


It's the same as it always was (Java applet running in browser):
https://minecraft.net/play


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks to FordGT90Concept for the HUGE tour of the TPU minecraft server.  I saw really amazing pieces of architecture! 

Don't mind the distortion, most shots were taken with 96 deg FOV 


*Kard Castle Market*






*The huge Inspire tower*





*The aqueduct at dusk*





*??? *





*I laughed really hard after seeing this screenshot  and I wonder if someone is going to get "killed" for this. *





*FordGT90Concept showing off his retreat *





*The cathedral*





*Winterfell*





Please let me know if I posted too many pictures and I'll remove, I personally would prefer smaller thumbnails though. I know none of this is new to you guys, but I like to share my view of the game


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice screenshots. Some good shots of Kard. 
What texture pack are you using?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

Winterfell and also the other stuff are looking fabulous with that texturemod and graphics enhancement stuff.

I am curious about what The Wall looks like, and the bridge that connects Winterfell Town with the road to Hutton.

A bummer though, that the glass in the windows seems to be gone.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Nice screenshots. Some good shots of Kard.
> What texture pack are you using?



Thanks! This texture pack was bundled with Sonic Ether's unbelievable shaders, this texture pack is specially made for the shaders, which include bump and normal mapping for a 3D illusion and reflect light and have the apperence of being wet when raining, but IIRC it's named OVO's texure pack, I'll confirm when I get home. When I get a chance to see raining I'll take a shot 



Chevalr1c said:


> Winterfell and also the other stuff are looking fabulous with that texturemod and graphics enhancement stuff.
> 
> I am curious about what The Wall looks like, and the bridge that connects Winterfell Town with the road to Hutton.
> 
> A bummer though, that the glass in the windows seems to be gone.



Amazing work you did there Chevalr1c, it's huge! 

I'll take a screenie of those places when I get home later in the evening. This texture pack really makes the game look amazing. Yes, the downside to this texture pack is that the glass is completely transparent. You can only see the edges, and when together makes it impossible to know if there's glass or just a plain opening. When I was on top of the Inspire tower I didn't know where to walk in the glass donut...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> When I was on top of the Inspire tower I didn't know where to walk in the glass donut...


Anywhere, it is completely enclosed. 

The Iron Golem Access isn't enclosed though.  You almost fell off of that one. XD


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> Thanks! This texture pack was bundled with Sonic Ether's unbelievable shaders, this texture pack is specially made for the shaders, which include bump and normal mapping for a 3D illusion and reflect light and have the apperence of being wet when raining, but IIRC it's named OVO's texure pack, I'll confirm when I get home. When I get a chance to see raining I'll take a shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The part you can see when you enter Winterfell through the main gate is actually the pretty new East Wing, which is still under construction. Although your use of "huge" seems to refer to the settlement as a whole.

BTW, "Faithful" is a texture pack worth consideration, it shows there is glass and stays true to the original textures but still looks sharper and more detailful. You need MCPatcher for it, obviously.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anywhere, it is completely enclosed.
> 
> The Iron Golem Access isn't enclosed though.  You almost fell off of that one. XD



LOL, I never knew xD



Chevalr1c said:


> The part you can see when you enter Winterfell through the main gate is actually the pretty new East Wing, which is still under construction. Although your use of "huge" seems to refer to the settlement as a whole.
> 
> BTW, "Faithful" is a texture pack worth consideration, it shows there is glass and stays true to the original textures but still looks sharper and more detailful. You need MCPatcher for it, obviously.



The downside is that not many texture packs support the shaders. I did find a promising pack that I'll try later today. Hopefully I won't have perfect transparent glass on that one


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

Are the shaders a "must"?


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Well........ not really.  But I do like some eye candy and the atmosphere it provides. 

From what I know the texture pack should work without problems, just no normal/bump mapping. I'll download "Faithful" later today and try it out too.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a link to it: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...e-mods-146/page__hl__ faithful  texture  pack


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2013)

I finished Anderson's stairwell.  That's...a lot of lava.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

I got to go take a look at the stairway.

Well, just installed Faithful texture pack, modified to support SEUS. 

Here are a few screenies using the Faithful TP. 

Oh, and I got blown by a creeper near the Cathedral, and was being chased by a zombie after I returned there... Just warning due to the huge hole on the floor the creeper left. No landmarks damaged! Sorry 


*FordGT90Concept, you got a visitor under the pyramid!*










*Now I can see where I walk *





*You can see here where I was blown up. Right where that patch of darkness starts.*






And here's a request by Chevalr1c using ovo's texture pack 

*The Wall. Nice structure! *





*The bridge connecting Winterfell to Hutton. It was getting dark fast, couldn't get a clearer shot*


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 8, 2013)

You could try using the /time set # command.  I don't know if guests can use it but worth a shot.
0 = morning
6000 = noon
12000 = dusk
18000 = midnight



TriggerWolf said:


> *FordGT90Concept, you got a visitor under the pyramid!*
> http://i.imgur.com/LUsNK.jpg







...or this:




I go fix the hole...


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You could try using the /time set # command.  I don't know if guests can use it but worth a shot.
> 0 = morning
> 6000 = noon
> 12000 = dusk
> ...



LOL I wish I could do that though xD

Here's a nice wallpaper candidate for dual monitor  Don't mind the odd resolution though... I was running windowed, too bad I can't run full screen games on 2 monitors only, but then again, crosshair on the bezel wouldn't work


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I like the one with bump mapping better.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 9, 2013)

Where can i get that kind of shading for MC ? I'm still running on stock but considering i have HD7950 it would make sense to use something like this...


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I like the one with bump mapping better.



Last night while searching for TPs that would fully work with SEUS, found out that these texture packs don't use bump mapping but parallax mapping instead. I do like the original ones on mapping quality, but on the downside they seem to be missing a few textures like the anvil, carrot and potato plants and the glass transparency issue.

I like the textures on this pack alot (can't remember the name atm), but the specular map seems to be a bit too shiny, it should only get like that when raining as it happens on the original TP, texture wise, it's great.



RejZoR said:


> Where can i get that kind of shading for MC ? I'm still running on stock but considering i have HD7950 it would make sense to use something like this...



Sonic Ether's facebook page, he posted the download link. It's where I got it from. It's packaged the texture pack that works best with the shaders. I use Magic Launcher to install the shaders.

Here you go: SEUS v10 RC6

Careful as these shaders can put quite a bit of strain on the GPU! Playing at 1680x1050 I get about 45FPS in more dense areas, with render distance set to normal +96 (which seems to make the most impact in performance other than resolution). Lowering to 720p would get me around 70FPS.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2013)

FYI, The End needs to be reset.  I went to go look at the Ender Dragon and it attacked me so I had to defend myself.   TiggerWolf joined in. XD


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, The End needs to be reset.  I went to go look at the Ender Dragon and it attacked me so I had to defend myself.   TiggerWolf joined in. XD



LOL. First time I actually faced Ender Dragon. Isn't there any way to automatically reset The End?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, The End needs to be reset.  I went to go look at the Ender Dragon and it attacked me so I had to defend myself.   TiggerWolf joined in. XD



It's clear if you go in the portal at Cape Coon. It's in the basement of the library (stone building with brick chimney). I was just in The End the other day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a portal to Nether.  The End is reached via The End portal in the stronghold.  The "stronghold" warp is placed just down the stairs from where you fall through the portal to The End.  Enderman are everywhere in The End, as is the threat of falling into the void.  If the Enderdragon hasn't been killed, it's flying around in there too.  The only way to get the Enderdragon back is to delete The End.  It is not advised to put much work into The End because it will be lost.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2013)

The Warps category on DynMap is now updating once per day (just before daily server restart).  New warps likely won't show up immediately.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm seriously thinking about extending the subway north (will end up just west of Hutton).


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm seriously thinking about extending the subway north (will end up just west of Hutton).



Just an idea, I think both your Island and my Island line up pretty well if the subway were to go south as well. Super-subway!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm seriously thinking about extending the subway north (will end up just west of Hutton).



I am in the process of linking WF with Kard already. Maybe we should just finish the route over the bridge first, because I am struggling to find enough gold for it. I will start another railweay tunnel from Winterfell Station westward later (connecting your new tunnel thereto instead of towards a point near Hutton, which is supposed to mimick a medieval village).

Here is where I am at, in terms of progress on the railtrack leading towards Winterfell (did not start yet on the southward track). Please consider helping me with this connection first, and please consider letting that tunnel you plan to make end at the station at WF instead of in Hutton. At said station, there is a westside wall next to a double chest with railcars, which can be removed to make a "staircase" for the railroad to in/out of the tunnel you are planning.


----------



## jpsandman (Jan 15, 2013)

*Circumnavigation Complete*

The circumnavigation of the far southeast continent is now complete! It shall be know as Arenavir.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2013)

All the warps have been given to who they were made for.  You can now search by owner.  e.g. "/warp list chev" will list Granary, Hutton, Railway Transferium, The Wall, WF Town Square, and Winterfell.

I'm looking into getting warps into categorizes via the Welcome Message.  This will take some time though...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

I added "Armoury" to the list of warps, but I don't know how to add it to the [resources] category.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2013)

/warp welcome Armoury [enter]
Resources: Armoury [enter]


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

It works now, thanks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2013)

Ctrl_alt_bingo was heartbroken that you guys destroyed her tower, she spent like 11 hours getting all that stone, and she didnt even get any back


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

Was that on this map?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2013)

It was, but  that land was flattened by someone else to build on, so her tower was removed.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2013)

She could have aquired all that stone from U.S.S. Prime, saving her time. 

Well, that's the problem with cluttering around the spawn area. There is such a fight over space, that it is "first come, first get". Better take distance from the spawn area and if necessary ask before starting whether the new building wont be in the way of other.

Please read the quote of an earlier post I made (see below) to get some location suggestions.



Chevalr1c said:


> Wherever there is room, but if you want to build within city/castle walls please do realise that not all settlements are free-build areas. IIRC, the town section of Kard and Cape Coon were declared free-build zones but I don't know whether this is true for Canada. The snow area in the northern part of the map currently holds the main settlement of Winterfell (*no* free-building area, sorry); and the two villages of Hutton and Long Bridge's End. If you keep distance to the mentioned three settlements you may build freely in the North. Let me know if you want advice on the starting area for your settlement/house/whetever; I know the area pretty well.
> 
> *Suggested areas*
> 
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 19, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Ctrl_alt_bingo was heartbroken that you guys destroyed her tower, she spent like 11 hours getting all that stone, and she didnt even get any back


As Chevalr1c pointed out, there's lots of stone at U.S.S. Prime. U.S.S. Prime is a public depository for common materials (currently Netherrack, End Stone, Cobblestone, Gravel, and Dirt) found in the Minecraft world that aren't often wanted.  If she wants to build it somewhere else, she's welcome to the cobblestone there.  Of Course, contributions are welcome too.

That "someone" was equally heartbroken finding a giant cobblestone structure next to the Skyrim logo that took several weeks to build.  The rule "respect others and what they have built" was added a long time ago for this very purpose.  It is first come, first serve, in case of conflicts like this.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Server has been updated to 1.4.7


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2013)

Switch off:






Switch on:


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 20, 2013)

I've remodeled my light house, it now sits at a respectable 48m above water level 

I've more than doubled its height ever since my first build which was around 20m tall.

Here it is


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 20, 2013)

So you got building permissions?


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, for a few days now


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2013)

There's something wrong with the server.  We can't make snow nor iron golems. 

Edit: It's a bug in Bukkit newtekie discovered.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep, bug in bukkit, our server isn't the only one with the issue.

Also, I had to do a re-render of dynmap, sorry.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys I need 2 diamonds and a stack of leather, Im making an enchant table! I've got almost 2 stacks of gold ingots and about 8 stacks of iron. Please reply if you can do this trade!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd do two gold for two diamonds.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd do two gold for two diamonds.



Cool we'll trade next time we're both on


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't reach server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, its down, the machine isn't responding remotely so I'll have to reboot it when I get home from work.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 22, 2013)

Me and FordGT90Concept did some small remodeling on the cathedral. 

Added big torches every three sections of the walls, the entrance and behind the cross, we had to move it a couple blocks closer to the altar. Lighting is much better. 

*At daytime*






*At night*






In the meantime, I figured that I could add DoF to the shaders I'm using, I'm a big fan of that effect and even when taking photos I love to emphasize the subject with shallow DoF whenever possible 

Doing some re-structuring on my mineshaft having a wide open shaft of about 30 by 40 blocks on two floors was very time and gold consuming to keep my picks from breaking. So I decided for another approach. (Not that the last one wasn't profitable )


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Server should be back up. The battery in the UPS took a shit and kicked the server off. Off to amazon to buy a new one with my next paycheck I guess.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2013)

Isn't the UPS new?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 23, 2013)

No it is a few years old.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh, I'm surprised my batteries still hold a charge.  I think two out of the three are 5+ years old.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2013)

I got another really stange bug for you: I can only place beds while looking West.  It doesn't matter where I try, it's always true.  It is apparently another Bukkit bug:
http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/can-only-place-beds-when-facing-west.124348/

This sucks. 




Aceman.au said:


> Cool we'll trade next time we're both on


I placed the diamonds in a locked chest in the Ghast's Tear (use warp) vault.  Deposit the two gold bars in there when you take the diamonds.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 24, 2013)

If they don't put out a new beta build by this weekend I'll install the latest development build of bukkit and see if there are any improvements.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmm, I think the warp exporter isn't working again.  Two days ago I renamed Ascension to #Ascension.  Dynmap is still showing Ascension.  Today, Chev made Armoury and Treefarm public (they were private before).  They aren't showing up despite being 40 minutes after the server restart.

Not a big deal to fix but it still isn't working as reliably as one would expect.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Before anyone says it, I already know dynmap isn't working.  I've had to disable it for the time being while I do some testing with it.  Hopefully it will be back working sometime this weekend, but I'll likely have to do another full render.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2013)

So dynmap isn't doing a full render now?  I was under the impression it was.

Also, when KarL and I were playing (~9pm after the restart), we couldn't stay connected more than 15 minutes or so before we got kicked.  It was also lagging really bad.  I don't know if it was related to something you were doing or not but just thought I would mention it.


Edit: The lag is gone now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2013)

That might have been related to what I was doing, I was deleting the dynmap render, which is millions of tiny little png files, so the disks were under heavy load.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2013)

I've re-enabled Dynmap with the flat maps only for the time being.  At least this will give a basic idea of the layout of the map and where people are.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2013)

It looks like # is finally working too!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I installed the latest Dev build of bukkit last night and it seems like it fixed the issues with beds and golems.

However, as of right now the internet connection is down so I'll have to check on that after work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Storms knocked out the power yesterday, that is why the server was down.  Everything is back up now.

Also, I re-enabled the isometric daytime map in Dynmap.  But I had to lower the resolution to keep the number of tiles down to reduce memory usage on the server.  If the memory usage stays at an acceptable point over the next few days with the daytime isometric map enabled I'll go ahead an re-enable the night map.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I set up a Feed the Beast server running along side the standard Minecraft server.

It is only an 8 slot server.  I'm creating a new whitelist for the FTB server, so if you want on let me know and I'll add you to the whitelist.

The server uses the Direwolf20 Pack, since that seems to be the most commonly used FTB Pack.

To connect to the Feed The Beast server you'll have to use *tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:25566* as the address.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2013)

whats feed the beast all about?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2013)

It is basically a bunch of different mods combined into one easy to use package, with the mod makers working together to keep everything compatible and running smoothly.

It adds a bunch of extra stuff to the game, new ores, machines to process and create new things, engines to run things, magic, etc.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Sketching a somewhat ambitious project. I hope I'm able to start it and go through all the way to the end.

From my calculations, for the base alone, I'll need a minimum of 1620 iron blocks...  I hope the iron golem farm is up and running
The rest... bring on the red and white wool! 


I'll have to read on feed the beast. It sounds interesting!


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 4, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> The rest... bring on the red and white wool!



I have a sheep farm and some saved up wool in the public storage tower in Cape Coon if you're looking for wool. Might not be everything you need but it should be a good start.

Could I also get whitelisted on FTB? I just want to try it out.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I have a sheep farm and some saved up wool in the public storage tower in Cape Coon if you're looking for wool. Might not be everything you need but it should be a good start.
> 
> Could I also get whitelisted on FTB? I just want to try it out.



Thanks Aquinus! Do you mind if I breed a few more? From the looks of it I'll need a f lot of wool lol and I really want to avoid using the public storage. Only if I really need to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2013)

I assume you're going to need iron blocks.  Do you have any idea how many?  I could put Anderson back to work collecting in the iron golem collector.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 4, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> Thanks Aquinus! Do you mind if I breed a few more? From the looks of it I'll need a f lot of wool lol and I really want to avoid using the public storage. Only if I really need to.



That's fine. Just don't over fill it. If you really need more I would be open to making a larger sheep farm that's more like the cow farm but use what you need. It can always be replenished.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2013)

newtekie1 already has a lot of white and red sheep in the pasture for making the TPU logo.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I assume you're going to need iron blocks.  Do you have any idea how many?  I could put Anderson back to work collecting in the iron golem collector.



I'm going to need about 1600 blocks of iron or nearly 15k ingots.  I already started collecting some last night.



Aquinus said:


> That's fine. Just don't over fill it. If you really need more I would be open to making a larger sheep farm that's more like the cow farm but use what you need. It can always be replenished.



Got it, thanks.



FordGT90Concept said:


> newtekie1 already has a lot of white and red sheep in the pasture for making the TPU logo.



Ooo, thanks for the info, where are they?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 4, 2013)

Warp to "pasture"


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, pasture is a good place to get colored wool, I think I have most colors of sheep.

And with at least the red and white, there are enough sheep in the pens that you can just run around with shears and constantly collect wool, and never run out of sheep to shear.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Warp to "pasture"



Thanks 



newtekie1 said:


> Yep, pasture is a good place to get colored wool, I think I have most colors of sheep.
> 
> And with at least the red and white, there are enough sheep in the pens that you can just run around with shears and constantly collect wool, and never run out of sheep to shear.



LOL nice, just what I wanted to hear, gotta make myself a handful of shears xD


Thanks.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

It's underway! 








Revised the need for resources, only needed 836 blocks of iron.  Dumb me failed to realize I didn't need to fill the base with the same blocks as the exterior. So instead I filled with cobble stone.


Tomorrow sheep... beware


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 5, 2013)

Ford, there are Iron Golems in your mellon/pumpkin piston farms trampling your crops.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2013)

It turns out McMyAdmin has just added support for FTB, so I'll be re-doing the FTB server in the next few weeks.  However, this shouldn't affect the map, I should be able to load the current map into the McMyAdmin sever.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Ford, there are Iron Golems in your mellon/pumpkin piston farms trampling your crops.


NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Dammit!


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 5, 2013)

That's cool about McMyAdmin. But, at this point a reset wouldn't bother me too much. I don't know what just happened but I was playing with the portal guns I found, died and there was none of my stuff there. Lost a TON of stuff i was carrying on me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2013)

FYI, Java 7 Update 13 is available.  www.java.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> I'm going to need about 1600 blocks of iron or nearly 15k ingots.  I already started collecting some last night.


There's over 2880 blocks in the lower left chest of the iron golem collector now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> That's cool about McMyAdmin. But, at this point a reset wouldn't bother me too much. I don't know what just happened but I was playing with the portal guns I found, died and there was none of my stuff there. Lost a TON of stuff i was carrying on me.



That is one of the problems with FTB. Certain things, like portals, keep the chunks loaded in memory.  So if you die and the chunk stays loaded, your items will disappear way before you can get back to them.  In normal minecraft, if the chunk is unloaded from memory, the items will stay there forever until the chunk is loaded again, then the countdown until they disappear starts again.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's over 2880 blocks in the lower left chest of the iron golem collector now.



Thanks for the heads up! For now I won't need any more iron blocks. But if everything goes alright this project will have sort of two stages, and I may use more iron then.

*snip snip* "here sheepy sheepy"...


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 5, 2013)

Hadn't thought about that, but i guess it makes sense if you can see the world on the other side of the portal. It wasn't as terrible a loss as it first felt. Only things I can't re-make are the portal guns themselves, and I wasn't really using the portals very much.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 5, 2013)

I have set up a liquid tesseract, public channel 10, pumping lava from the nether. Anybody that joins and want's to access it will just have to create their own liquid tesseract and set it to recieve only on the same channel.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 5, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Could I also get whitelisted on FTB? I just want to try it out.



Still waiting on getting white-listed on FTB. I think 36 hours is enough time to warrant asking again.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 6, 2013)

There has been some timing issues on FTB the last couple times i've been on. I'm not sure if it's lag, but those symptoms are there. It seems like everything is running slower than normal. It's usually at 20 ticks/s and it seems to be closer to 5. Smelting takes longer, mobs react verry slowly, and blocks don't always break the first time. I have a couple chunk loaders and some portals still hanging around but no timers, quarry, or sorting system yet, which usually causes issues because of the number of item entities flying around.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 7, 2013)

Thinking about it, there are probably still portals open in all the different mystcraft ages I went to. If they keep chunks loaded that could be contributing to the issue. I didn't know you could close the portals until watching a mods spotlight for them today.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I restarted the FTB server, we'll see if that helps.  I forgot that McMyAdmin automatically restarts the server for me, but since FTB isn't using McMyAdmin yet it doesn't get automatically restarted daily.  I just don't think FTB can handle running for days on end, it just wasn't set up to do that.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome, that is working much better.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I restarted the FTB server, we'll see if that helps.



Thanks! It would really help if I was whitelisted so I could log in, otherwise the status of the FTB server doesn't really matter, now does it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2013)

Send him a PM.  Posts get lost in this thread. XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2013)

FYI, server is down.

Edit: It's up again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2013)

The FTB server is now running using McMyAdmin.  I'll tell you, that was a bitch to get working.  FTB has multiple different mod-packs.  So since I already started the server using the Direwolf20 Pack, I have to keep using that pack, or it totally corrupts the world.  But McMyAdmin will only use the FTB-Beta-A pack with the FTB-Beta-A.jar file name for the mod pack jar.  Which in itself it stupid since FTB has now switch to using a standard ftbserver.jar name for all the different packs(hopefully McMyAdmin will just accept ftbserver.jar with the next update).  But it isn't a big deal since the people over at McMyAdmin's forums already figured out the obvious work around, just rename whatever pack you want to use to FTB-Beta-A.jar.

Then the instruction that McMyAdmin gives say to just copy the FTB-Beta-A.jar file over into the McMyAdmin folder and it will work.  WRONG!  It took me a little brain work to figure out that I also have to copy over some folders that contain most of the actual mods before things will work properly.  Without copying these folders the server will start, and seem like it is working, but no one will be able to join.  Instead you will just get an error message saying forgecraft found an item ID mismatch...

But anyway, it is now working as it should, I hope.  McMyAdmin seems to be a necessity, the automatic world backups, and automatic nightly server restarts are a must.  Especially since FTB seems to grind to a laggy halt if it isn't restarted every day or so.

Also, the server is now running with 24GB of RAM thanks to a very generous donation by jpsandman of a 16GB kit of RAM!

And the primary server was down while I was setting up the FTB server to use McMyAdmin.  I didn't want the two conflicting and something happening to the main server, so I just shut it down to protect it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I re-enabled the night isometric rendering on dynmap.  I'll probably try to enable the nether maps too, dynmap supposedly fixed the nether rendering, so we'll see.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like the server is down this morning.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been playing since the 4AM restart without problems.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 11, 2013)

hmm, i tried to get on at 5:00 and couldn't. Maybe there was an issue on my end. I'll check at lunch.

Is the end going to be on a reset cycle for FTB as well?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2013)

The End isn't on a reset cycle for the main server.  He manually deletes it on request.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, I can get to the regular server, but not the TPU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2013)

Got a mega project idea in a pretty densely populated area.  This is a rough drawing and may not look anything like the finished product.  It's a port based on glass/iron domes and bridges that reach out into the ocean.  Where lines end in the drawing would either connect to another dome or to a boat of some kind or down to the water surface where little boats could dock.

The project also includes dredging a canal (may be partially underground) to the spawn lake.

If anyone has a problem with where this all going, please speak up...







Edit: The canal is already done but not quite following that trajectory.  It doesn't look like it hit anything.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 11, 2013)

For the point-to-point warp system with ships and signs, I built a large longship in the New Port in Winterfell. The other one will be in the harbour refered to by Ford's previous post.

Dynmap:







View from the bow to the stern:







View from the stern to the bow:







View from the west-east bridge:







View from the west-east bridge (larger distance):


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> Is the end going to be on a reset cycle for FTB as well?



Neither cycle, just let me know when the dragon is dead and I'll reset it.



jpsandman said:


> Ok, I can get to the regular server, but not the TPU.



The FTB server crashed, I've restarted it.  Stability is definitely not a feature of FTB...


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I took out the ender dragon on ftb.

I'm still not able to connect to FTB. Could it have something to do with just having updated java?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2013)

I doubt it.

Just to clarify, we want another Welcome Center close to spawn, yeah?  I'm already planning on building it.  Should be more or less exactly the same as it was on the old world...mostly flamable.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 12, 2013)

FTB is good to go again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2013)

Enough of the Welcome Center is done (namely, one wall) to cause major deja vu. XD


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like ftb is down again.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 12, 2013)

i get connection lost end of stream, any help?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you update java to the latest version?


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah, java is updated. Still cant reach FTB server. Vanilla is fine.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 12, 2013)

I directed that at Reefer.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2013)

Reefer86 said:


> i get connection lost end of stream, any help?


Try connecting again.  I get that error a lot when trying to connect before it finishes scanning LAN for games.


Edit: Canal to open ocean done:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...=-281.09173811664936&y=64&z=260.7288329675427


Edit: The Welcome Center is done but not stocked.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 12, 2013)

The welcome center looks great.

Btw, yesterday and just now I tried to get inside the big skyrim logo building, the door inside doesn't open when I press the button...


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 12, 2013)

that's not good. It took a lot to get that circuit to work.


----------



## odameyer (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm able to secure my furnaces but not my chests 

Is anyone else having problems with losing packets?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2013)

You should be able to make chests private, as well as doors.

Tekie's router doesn't respond to ping requests (mine doesn't either).


----------



## odameyer (Feb 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You should be able to make chests private, as well as doors.
> 
> Tekie's router doesn't respond to ping requests (mine doesn't either).


I right click on the chests with signs selected and they open whereas they go right on the furnaces.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2013)

It should work the same way with chests and doors.  If just right click with a sign doesn't work you can also place a sign on the floor right in front of the chest and make the first line of the sign [Private], it should attach itself to the chest and lock it.


----------



## odameyer (Feb 12, 2013)

odameyer said:


> I right click on the chests with signs selected and they open whereas they go right on the furnaces.


The result of snow being everywhere in my house :shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2013)

I think everyone has access to /toggledownfall


Edit: The oil rig drill bit is 75% in.  I really want to wait for redstone blocks before finishing the oil rig.  The bit hit a tunnel, a mine, another mine (maybe connected) and the center of a pool of lava.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 13, 2013)

I was able to reset the skyrim circuit. The chunk must have been unloaded while the timer was running. When it re-loaded there was no block update to kick start it. The circuit thought there was someone still in the maze.

Also, only the first level of that tower is complete. If you get through you can see some of the mechanism I was working on that will be part of the second.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm hurrying up and waiting for 1.4.8.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 13, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> I was able to reset the skyrim circuit. The chunk must have been unloaded while the timer was running. When it re-loaded there was no block update to kick start it. The circuit thought there was someone still in the maze.
> 
> Also, only the first level of that tower is complete. If you get through you can see some of the mechanism I was working on that will be part of the second.



Thanks. Gonna check it out. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm hurrying up and waiting for 1.4.8.



You have any idea when it'll be released? You still have to wait until tekie updates the server as well 

Wow, seems like 1.4.8 is going to be hugely focused on redstone circuitry. Redstone circuits are confusing enough already for me lol, but I'm getting there!


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll have to look into 1.4.8. I was having trouble getting what I want for the second level to work right. More redstone might make it much easier or compact.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Tower still doesn't work... I even waited a few minutes there to be sure.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 14, 2013)

Checked the tower again and the circuit was jammed again. I wonder if somehow it's happening on load. I'll have to rip apart a bunch of stuff to troubleshoot the circuit. You can glimpse it between floors when you go up the ladder. I kept everything on a 1 block thick plane and the maze floor is directly above it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2013)

The first oil tank/support is done.


Spoiler: Internal Shot











59 x 13 x 13 meters

21 is below water, 21 to deck 1, ends just below deck 2 at 17.  Total: 59.

brown = oil out
yellow = oil in
orange = vent (stop explosive gas build up).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2013)

It's coming together slowly but surely:


Spoiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2013)

With the KarL's help, got one of the engines/generators installed.  It turned out awesome:


Spoiler: Inline-4










It's an inline-4 and it works (purrs like a kitty).


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 16, 2013)

Just made a vile sword on FTB.
  Sharpness V
  Soul Stealer V
  Disjunction III
  Unbreaking III
  Looting III
  Vorpal III


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2013)

Got all 8 cylinders (2xI4) running now and they sound awesome! 

Now to make a control room for them but that might have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Got all 8 cylinders (2xI4) running now and they sound awesome!
> 
> Now to make a control room for them but that might have to wait until tomorrow.



i'll try and duck into the game after work and see how awesome it really sounds


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm curious what bigger, higher speed engines sound like now.  This one is supposed to be a big, slow, crude-burning engine so it has a relatively slow cadence and not many cylinders (pistons).

You can find it by warping to oil, going up to the control room (only area with glass, there's a ladder on either side), make sure the on/off switch is up, then push the start button for the corrosponding engine.  Just like your car, it takes a little while for the engine to turn over so only push the button once.  Move the switch down to kill it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2013)

I will try it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2013)

i went there, started it up and heard no sound :/ sadface


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2013)

Engine 2 works, engine 1 does not.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i went there, started it up and heard no sound :/ sadface


Got sound muted and was it running?  One of them got broke so I'm going to repair it now.

Edit: They're operational again.  Remember, the switch has to be up for the engine to start.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 16, 2013)

Just ordered parts!
FX-4300
Corsair h100
and more ram


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 16, 2013)

sandman... that maze is evil I tell you... evil!!!

Nice work! It was awesome


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 17, 2013)

Ha, thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2013)

There's a working prototype W16 engine in the Pyramid of Kuufu and the I4s in the oil rig are now operated with a single switch (no button).

Edit: Several exhibits (including an I4 not shrouded in wool) were added to the Kard Crypt (making it a museum).


Edit: W16:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2013)

I got the flare launcher working again and also got a better understanding of how it works...and it is bizzare it works at all...

Basically, the water is useless because the repeaters only set off rows 2, 4, and 6.  The 7th row is critical and the ammo goes one lower than you expect it to (kitty corner to the 7th row).  When you hit the button, it ignites row 2 which falls on row 1, ignites row 4 which falls on row 3, and ignites row 6 which falls on row 5.  Odd rows detonate immediately after the even rows and somewhere in the mess of all that, the ammo gets launched at hyper velocity.

It seems like it doesn't really care how much TNT is in there so long as rows 1 and 2 are packed.  If you just do 1, nothing happens.  If you just do 2, nothing launches.

So yeah, it works purely by chance.

2 works, low altitude, straight up
3 didn't work
4 works, high altitude, straight up
5 didn't work
6 works, very high altitude, angle
7 works, same as 6 (but I think 7 works all the time where 6 works some times)

4 is probably the best for flare.  The question is whether or not that design will work without being 7 tall.  I suspect not.  The timing has to be perfect.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 18, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got the flare launcher working again and also got a better understanding of how it works...and it is bizzare it works at all...
> 
> Basically, the water is useless because the repeaters only set off rows 2, 4, and 6.  The 7th row is critical and the ammo goes one lower than you expect it to (kitty corner to the 7th row).  When you hit the button, it ignites row 2 which falls on row 1, ignites row 4 which falls on row 3, and ignites row 6 which falls on row 5.  Odd rows detonate immediately after the even rows and somewhere in the mess of all that, the ammo gets launched at hyper velocity.
> 
> ...



For how long did you stay after I leave? 

Later today after work I can build a horizontal cannon, it's alot less hastle than a vertical launcher, much more reliable, much cheaper on the repeaters, but on the downside, it can get a bit bulky. A 10 floor canon (20m tall) can shoot a TNT block about 50~60m high iirc. I can try something shorter and wider though.

Oh, by the way, the recording I did yesterday, a whooping 1.2GB video for like 1 minute, resolution was a bit bigger than 720p @ 30FPS. Gotta get it compressed prior to uploading.

EDIT: Just for lolz. Old but made me drop my jaw.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2013)

LMAO!  That has to be a pain in the ass to reload.

An hour or two.  I got an idea for a horizontal canon too I should try...


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 18, 2013)

I only slept like 50 minutes last night so... the cogs in the noggin are not working as should xD

Got some really nice vertical launcher ideas too, really simple but very powerful! Going to need sponsors though 


Here's moar lulz.
[YT]y01sMRB5e4w#![/YT]

Start at 8:00 for the most fun part. I wanna try this...   And LMAO at the ghast at the end. Priceless.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2013)

I got a canon done that uses up to 14 TNT to launch a TNT at about a 45 degree angle.  It is out of view in a fraction of a second. XD


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 18, 2013)

I made a vertical fire cannon. 

-16 TNT shot me 178m into the air...
-32 TNT got me 437m... 
-48 TNT got me 448m and...
-64 TNT set me back to 436m... 

Seems the most effective with this cannon is 32TNT. Nearly 2.5x more powerful with just 2x more TNT...? lol I thought it would be exponential... but alas, more TNT didn't made me go much higher.

64 TNTs sent an ammo TNT off to the stratosphere  Hell even 12 was enough for me to lose sight of it with me about 40m above ground

EDIT: Also uploading video. Going to take a while. RE-EDIT: Done!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2013)

How you get a compass?


----------



## andrewsmc (Feb 18, 2013)

edit: found out y


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 19, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How you get a compass?



Rei's minimap. Rarely used as compass, mostly used only for the coordinates, as it was really the only mod I knew right away that displayed the coordinates without having to press F3... and without showing the values up to the like quadrillionth of a meter. So many numbers lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmm, might have to use that one.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 19, 2013)

I just noticed. I wonder why F3 shows up as minecraft 1.4.6... when my game is clearly updated to 1.4.7. dafuq?

Oh and do use. Very handy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2013)

Pretty sure mine says 1.4.7.  Maybe one of your mod's screwed it up?

Edit: It does.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2013)

I got a drill prototype working.  It's beautiful! 

Edit: It moves 16 blocks counter-clockwise as rapidly as pistons can move.  32 pistons is already getting rather laggy so I think I won't make it thicker.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2013)

I finally got the Emergency Engine working right.  Wow, that was a PITA!  There is no switch for it.  Instead, it works like a real emergency engine in that it monitors the power mains and, if there is a shortage, it turns on/off on the fly (I think 1 or 2 tick to power up) to fill in the gap.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Yesterdays video was considerably smaller, well... less time recorded too. about 430MB, will be uploaded when I get back home after work. Gotta say I laughed my ass off when I saw the vid.

*FordGT90Concept* and *jpsandman* are the newest astronauts of the TPU Minecraft server, reaching -a not too shabby-  *260m* into the air! 

Also: Lagmeter commands are now available for everyone to use.

I don't know if everyone knows but I'll say it anyway for reference, Lagmeter is a nifty little plugin that lets players know at what tick rate the server is currently running at. Commands that are available are:

*/lag* - Tells you the Ticks Per Second
*/lm* - Tells you /lag and server memory available
*/lmp* - tells you /lm and number of players online

Courtesy of newtekie1


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 20, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> I only slept like 50 minutes last night so... the cogs in the noggin are not working as should xD
> 
> Got some really nice vertical launcher ideas too, really simple but very powerful! Going to need sponsors though
> 
> ...



right at the end where he shows you the various cannons, the last two remind me of halo 2, the big orbital cannon thing


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 20, 2013)

Woohoo! All the parts I ordered are out for delivery today.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2013)

What did you order?


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 20, 2013)

*Parts*



jpsandman said:


> Just ordered parts!
> FX-4300
> Corsair h100
> and more ram



Got 2x4GB vengance to add to the box. I think I'm also giong to order the corsair link kit today or tomorrow, with the free peripherals offer they've got going on.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 20, 2013)

I battled over getting the FX 8350, but figured i'd be more willing to oc with the $120 chip over the $200 one.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> right at the end where he shows you the various cannons, the last two remind me of halo 2, the big orbital cannon thing



It does! Nice xD Didn't play Halo 2 only 1st and 3rd so I had to look lol. 

Time for moar TPU Minecraft shenanigans! Today I bring you jpsandman's first ever launch in a TNT cannon and FordGT90Concept's ... ... ... -lost count- launch!

Enjoy!

[YT]E8xJ46PcQ-c[/YT]



			
				FordGT90Concept said:
			
		

> I gotta stop looking up



lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, I went a lot higher than sandman.  You can tell by the lengthy delay between him splashing and me dying.

So apparently it does matter where you stand inside.  We obviously weren't standing in the exact same spot which is why we got different results.  That's curious.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> Got 2x4GB vengance to add to the box. I think I'm also giong to order the corsair link kit today or tomorrow, with the free peripherals offer they've got going on.





jpsandman said:


> I battled over getting the FX 8350, but figured i'd be more willing to oc with the $120 chip over the $200 one.



Awesome!

The FX8350 is overkill too, if anything get the FX8320.  Though the FX4300 should clock like crazy and since most things(especially games) don't use more than 4 cores you'll be good.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm itching to get this stuff put in, but I think i'll wait til Saturday to do it. The radiator is a tight fit in this case, so I want to give myself plenty of time in case I end up needing to lose the motherboard to get it all in.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 21, 2013)

I've added the ram but, I may wait until Tuesday to put the rest of the parts in. The link kit should be in by then.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow... bad experience I had just now. Under the tower I'm building I hadn't placed any torches, to my surprise when I TP there at plain daytime it was like a Harlem Shake party over there! A couple endermen, 3 creepers, a handful of zombies and skeletons and about 4 spiders... And me without fighting equipment lol.

Proceeded to place torches, each time I turned around to check my position, I had a few new spawns. I didn't know mobs spawned in shadows at plain daylight.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 23, 2013)

They do lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2013)

Yup, they spawn anywhere the light level is below 8.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 23, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yup, they spawn anywhere the light level is below 8.



You know, I never considered this: Near bedrock does light travel less far or can you just not see as far?
I've always placed torches closer together because it appeared that torches didn't light up as much as they did at higher elevation caves.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2013)

Light travels the same distance.  The fog is just a rendering effect (a really annoying one).  I don't know what elevation it starts rendering the fog but for every meter you go deeper, it renders the fog # meters closer.  I haven't noticed if torches have any effect on the rendering of the fog--natural day/moon light completely removes it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Torches don't have any affect on the rendering of the bedrock fog.

Edit:  You can turn the "Depth Fog" off using Optifine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Torches don't have any affect on the rendering of the bedrock fog.
> 
> Edit:  You can turn the "Depth Fog" off using Optifine.


I'm beginning to think I need to get Optifine.  One of the drill motors on the Oil Platform causes a huge drop in FPS when running.  An identical drill motor 20m over doesn't.  Odameyer said, with Optifine installed, the FPS doesn't drop hardly at all when it is running.  Now I learn that it also has an option to remove that damn fog that makes the Crypt/Museum difficult to navigate might make it worth the trouble to install/update...


A night shot of the Oil Platform:





Added stairs hanging off the side in the iron cage as well as extended/supported one of the flares (got to copy to the other side).

Watch out clouds!  I'm comin' for ya!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Now I learn that it also has an option to remove that damn fog that makes the Crypt/Museum difficult to navigate might make it worth the trouble to install/update...



I avoided it for a long while because I didn't think it would be woth the hassle.  But really it is super easy to install, it takes about 30 seconds.

Just open the Optifine zip up in one 7-zip window, open the minecraft.jar file in another 7-zip window, and drag the files from the optifine window to the minecraft window, then delete the Meta-INF folder from the minecraft.jar.  Done.

You just have to do that every time there is a minecraft update though.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Optifine does a ridiculously good job. You can also use magic launcher to install the mod, no need to modify minecraft.jar to do it.

A good example how well it works: I was in the pasture shearing sheep, I got about 50FPS average at 720p, updating optifine to the latest version boosted my FPS to around 65~70 average on the same area at the same resolution. Also I got better fps at 1050p with newer optifine than 720p with previous.

Here's Magic Launcher and Optifine

Updating takes 10 seconds, just replace the current zip with a newer one and check it on magic launcher.  No need do do anything when updating minecraft.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2013)

I installed it.  Performance isn't as bad as without it but it still is poor. 

Edit: When 1.4.8 comes out, I think I'm just going to do the "Light" version of Optifine.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 24, 2013)

...is what came to my mind when I saw the oil platform. Amazing work!

By the way, left drill failed to work! A piece of redstone was missing on the starter's output, I fixed it. nvm then 

Odd, I get no FPS drop when watching drills work, right on top of the trap door on the control room, I get 68FPS while looking outside to the drills, I can clearly see both drills. After powering them on, I get exactly the same frame rates :O


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2013)

I got a lot more done on the oil platform today.  There's still quite a bit left to do (crew quarters, helipad, fire supression system, crane, spare drill extensions, the mine, etc.).  I haven't decided against putting oil rigs on it either but they're kind of pointless seeing how I managed to get all the working bits to fit on the first two decks.

BTW, Super Troopers is an awesome movie.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I got a lot more done on the oil platform today.  There's still quite a bit left to do (crew quarters, helipad, fire supression system, crane, spare drill extensions, the mine, etc.).  I haven't decided against putting oil rigs on it either but they're kind of pointless seeing how I managed to get all the working bits to fit on the first two decks.
> 
> BTW, Super Troopers is an awesome movie.



will it actually pump fluid? i'm always surprised at what you can get away with in this


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2013)

No, Minecraft doesn't support pressurized systems.  If the pumps did work and fluid moved like a fluid should, it would.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 25, 2013)

Not in vanilla mincraft anyway. The FTB pack/server has three different pumps for moving liquids from the world to either tanks, containers, or other parts of the world. As well as a liquid library containing nearly 40 liquids instead of the 2 found in vanilla.


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 26, 2013)

New parts in + work letting out early / bad weather = Rebuild day!


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are a few screenies from last couple of days.






Head block display at the museum. This TP makes creepers oddly cute... lol But I still KILL THEM WITH FIRE!





Oil platform once again. Ford had already finished the valve control room and was now building the turbine pump that'll lead to the output.






[OT]On a side note, just to vent out... I f...ing lost my wallet today. ID, drivers license, bank cards, etc... shit... Bank cards were immediately canceled, one less worry.[/OT] 

Thanks


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 26, 2013)

Pics are awesome, SUCKS about the wallet. I've had to go through that before.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 27, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> Pics are awesome, SUCKS about the wallet. I've had to go through that before.



Thanks.

Another side note: My wallet was found!! 

I had dropped it on the floor near a bus stop (As I suspected). Someone found it and left it on a nearby stationery store, where the owner called my work place due to a paper I had with the phone number in. Everything was still there, money, bank cards, not a cent missing!







 A round on me


----------



## jpsandman (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, that's great! hopefully bank won't charge you too much for new cards.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> I had dropped it on the floor near a bus stop (As I suspected). Someone found it and left it on a nearby stationery store, where the owner called my work place due to a paper I had with the phone number in. Everything was still there, money, bank cards, not a cent missing!


Good people still exist!


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 27, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> Wow, that's great! hopefully bank won't charge you too much for new cards.



Well, I already know the price, the operator told me right away when I cancelled the cards. €20 (About $26) for the credit card and €12 (About $16) for the debit.

Oh well, better than having to get a new drivers license, and other miscellaneous stuff I had.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Good people still exist!



Damn. No doubt... I can safely say I was one lucky bastard.


Thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2013)

I got very annoyed by pathetic performance so I switched to Optifine Light.  I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 2, 2013)

I finished the subway to -5001.  There is no station there at the moment though.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 2, 2013)

Ohhh I might check it out, been playing on SGTekkit.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 2, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I finished the subway to -5001.  There is no station there at the moment though.



I will finish the Northern Trainline connections, Ford, once I will start relocating the Winterfell Train station westward (and underground instead of at the surface).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the Oil Platform is effectively done.  There's room to add some more stuff though so if someone has a good idea on some additions, let me hear them.

All that's really left is finishing the drill pipe with redstone blocks and mining the ventilation shaft (probably going to switch which side has the ladder so the non-laggy drill functions.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 5, 2013)

Build a helicopter on the helipad, if there is none yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2013)

@Aquinus: I think I'll extend the subway to -1900 then you can hook up with it where ever you want (wall it off--I'll add a junction latter if it is necessary).  I probably won't start on it until Sunday.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> @aquinus: I think I'll extend the subway to -1900 then you can hook up with it where ever you want (wall it off--I'll add a junction latter if it is necessary).  I probably won't start on it until Sunday.



Thanks. I made the transition tunnel and I  got a lot of work done on my train station. In the end I'm going to have a little rail system that goes around the cape that eventually returns and goes back to the subway. I branched it off so the tunnel can continue going west if anyone ever builds out there. I branched off basically right where you stopped. 

Anyways here is a little bit that I've done so far.


















It's been cleaned up a little bit but I haven't finished the ends of the station yet. Arches looked a tiny bit better now than they do in the screenshots now.

More is to come. I've had time to play because my wife and daughter spread their cold to me. I've been miserable but I've been getting my fill of SC2 and Minecraft.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2013)

DynMap has problems.  I zoom in one and, except for being able to move around, it locks up.  If no one else has this problem, DynMap must have compatibility issues with IE10...but no, I know zoom worked on IE10 a few days ago.  Hmm....


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> DynMap has problems.  I zoom in one and, except for being able to move around, it locks up.  If no one else has this problem, DynMap must have compatibility issues with IE10...but no, I know zoom worked on IE10 a few days ago.  Hmm....



I've only experienced this behavior with IE 9 and IE 10. I just open it with Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> DynMap has problems.  I zoom in one and, except for being able to move around, it locks up.  If no one else has this problem, DynMap must have compatibility issues with IE10...but no, I know zoom worked on IE10 a few days ago.  Hmm....



It is working for me in IE9, Firefox, Chrome, and Opera.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, so DynMap is not fully compatible with IE10.  That sucks.  There is one awesome thing about IE10 though.  As it loads the chunks, they fade in.  Hopefully they get it fixed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I just started up a FTB Server running the New Ultimate mod pack.
It needs players and I know there was a few here who wanted to play FTB.
If you are interested, the Server info is:
198.154.112.220:25565

It can support up to 40 slots.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2013)

newtekie1 already has a FTB server up.  It's in the OP but I'll repeat it here: tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:25566


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> newtekie1 already has a FTB server up.  It's in the OP but I'll repeat it here: tpuminecraft.servebeer.com:25566



damn, I was under the impression he was not going to do it


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 11, 2013)

It's been up for a couple weeks. I have been alone on it for the most part so far. I have got an automated mob dropper with skellies, and cows expandable to include several more cages. Right now it's feeding to an ender chest designed for villager trading. It will keep a stack of raw beef, leather, bones, and arrows in the chest and refill it when you use an ender pouch to pull items out. I intend to use the bone production from that to set up a rapid wheat farm that will keep the chest stocked with wheat as well. Other items are sure to follow.
I've done a fair bit of mystcraft page collection. Finally found the crystals page. I have void and other stuff to set up a warp nexus when the population picks up.
I have an idea to make a welcome/ basics tutoral center at spawn. Still waffling on how to lay that out, so nothing has been done so far.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 11, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> It's been up for a couple weeks. I have been alone on it for the most part so far. I have got an automated mob dropper with skellies, and cows expandable to include several more cages. Right now it's feeding to an ender chest designed for villager trading. It will keep a stack of raw beef, leather, bones, and arrows in the chest and refill it when you use an ender pouch to pull items out. I intend to use the bone production from that to set up a rapid wheat farm that will keep the chest stocked with wheat as well. Other items are sure to follow.
> I've done a fair bit of mystcraft page collection. Finally found the crystals page. I have void and other stuff to set up a warp nexus when the population picks up.
> I have an idea to make a welcome/ basics tutoral center at spawn. Still waffling on how to lay that out, so nothing has been done so far.



ah, well, my community kept bugging me to start back up KRDCraft again so I launched a FTB Ultimate Mod pack server. So far it is just me on it. I have 2 coal coke furnaces and a project bench. Working on the Railroad !!!


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, I haven't started on the rails yet but I've had the coke oven burning coal and the blast furnace turning out stacks of steel blocks. Creosote tank has about 1,000 buckets saved up, and i think there's between 4-5 stacks of iron blocks waiting to be rails, boilers, and engines.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 11, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> Yeah, I haven't started on the rails yet but I've had the coke oven burning coal and the blast furnace turning out stacks of steel blocks. Creosote tank has about 1,000 buckets saved up, and i think there's between 4-5 stacks of iron blocks waiting to be rails, boilers, and engines.



I have been unable to make regular tracks. The recipes keep looping when it comes to ingredients.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't done it yet, and we're on the DW20 pack, but I think its rails left and right column with railbed in the middle column. Railbed is 3 wood slabs in a horiz line in a carpenter w/ creosote. Rails are a line of Ingots in a rolling machine. Ahtough, that's from memory.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 11, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> I haven't done it yet, and we're on the DW20 pack, but I think its rails left and right column with railbed in the middle column. Railbed is 3 wood slabs in a horiz line in a carpenter w/ creosote. Rails are a line of Ingots in a rolling machine. Ahtough, that's from memory.



I had to use a roller machine to make the standard rails then use the railbed in the middle like making a ladder. 6 standard rails with a railbed in the middle makes 32 tracks.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm perfectly happy with regular Minecraft. I feel that FTB was too much all at once. It was a bit overwhelming which turned me off pretty quickly.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 12, 2013)

My community convinced me to switch back to bukkit. They wanted an RPG experience like it used to be. It now runs McMMO.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 12, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I'm perfectly happy with regular Minecraft. I feel that FTB was too much all at once. It was a bit overwhelming which turned me off pretty quickly.



I think that's the hardest part of it. There's so much of the pack that I haven't touched yet. I'm just trying to learn it bit by bit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ah, so DynMap is not fully compatible with IE10.  That sucks.  There is one awesome thing about IE10 though.  As it loads the chunks, they fade in.  Hopefully they get it fixed.



There might be an update for Dynmap.  I don't tend to check or update dynmap unless there is a problem that the new version specifically fixes.  It is a major pain to update and requires a map re-render every time.



jpsandman said:


> I think that's the hardest part of it. There's so much of the pack that I haven't touched yet. I'm just trying to learn it bit by bit.



I think the hardest part of it is that one wrong move can blow up a crap load of stuff that took hours or days to find the resources to make.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 12, 2013)

There's that too. I've avoided most of those issues by limiting my EU power system to low voltage and encasing my high voltage line in obsidian.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> There's that too. I've avoided most of those issues by limiting my EU power system to low voltage and encasing my high voltage line in obsidian.



I'll stick with redstone.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 12, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I'll stick with redstone.



But you can put redstone wire on walls and ceilings, and there's 1 block logic gates.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 12, 2013)

jpsandman said:


> But you can put redstone wire on walls and ceilings, and there's 1 block logic gates.



No, but I like how you construct gates from only a couple very simple redstone rules.
It might not be one block, but it's a 4-AND with both regular and inverted output.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> There might be an update for Dynmap.  I don't tend to check or update dynmap unless there is a problem that the new version specifically fixes.  It is a major pain to update and requires a map re-render every time.


I'd give it some more time.  IE10 was only available on Windows 8 until a week or so ago.  They might not have had enough time to make DynMap compatible with IE10...assuming the problem isn't with the Google Maps API in the first place.


@aquinus: a creeper went off in your train station but I think I got it all fixed.  That thing needs torches.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2013)

I need some help with configuring my server. I am using PEX but don't know how to set up the permissions. I was wondering if someone could help me get the foundation setup ( PEX, MySQL DB connections for plugins, McMMO). I used ot know how to do this but many things have changed and my plugins can never seem to connect to the MySQL Databases.


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 17, 2013)

*Bee genetics lab power generation*

Just finished the power station for my bee lab.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2013)

1.5 has finally been released.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2013)

1.5.1 is out...

I'm having difficulty connecting.  Says can't reach server.  Maybe SimCity is eating up all my bandwidth.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 22, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm having difficulty connecting. Says can't reach server. Maybe SimCity is eating up all my bandwidth.



Nah, I was updating the firmware on my router and had to re-configure everything.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 23, 2013)

Freaking Nuts. They created this on the XBOX360 version


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 23, 2013)

Sometimes I could not even tell anymore whether the cart was going down or simply forward (sometimes the player seemed to look upwards but sometimes I was not sure).
Awesome video though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah, there was several places where he/she was looking up.

It's good to see someone has more free time than me. XD


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 24, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, there was several places where he/she was looking up.
> 
> It's good to see someone has more free time than me. XD



on a xbopx 360 too


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2013)

Surprised it didn't RROD and they lost it all. XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Surprised it didn't RROD and they lost it all. XD


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 24, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Surprised it didn't RROD and they lost it all. XD



You know, most of my friends have had their Xbox 360s die on them. The only friend who didn't was the one who got his about the same time I got mine. Apparently most of the batches are bad.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2013)

I've updated the server to 1.5.1, and the FTB server to the latest version as well.

I used a development build of bukkit and some of the plugins haven't been updated for 1.5.1, but they all seemed to work.  As usually, let me know if there is anything odd happening.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the oil platform is done:


----------



## jpsandman (Mar 30, 2013)

Finally found the Lava Mystcraft page and set up a lava ocean world.  Put a frame controlled pumping system in that is stupid fast. 80 buckets a second fast. No more having to reset pumps in the nether!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 31, 2013)

Is that on the FTB server, jpsandman?

On another note, I worked on the tunnel that "ends" underneath Hutton (regular server). I found two lava lakes at the same level as the tunnel floor, and one that was like two or three blocks higher. Seven hells, the last mentioned was tricky, I tell you. Found some gold there though, which has been used for the railway over the former kings road (which is far from finished).
There is obsidian to dig for in the partial "head" of the tunnel, near the former dead end.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2013)

So IE10 still hates DynMap and I Googled it.  What my search got was this:
https://github.com/webbukkit/dynmap/issues/1018

Apparently, the best solution is to add:

```
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=9" />
```
To the <head> of index.html.  It basically forces IE10 to use an IE9 compatible render path.  Not a permanent fix but it should at least make it functional.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So IE10 still hates DynMap and I Googled it.  What my search got was this:
> https://github.com/webbukkit/dynmap/issues/1018
> 
> Apparently, the best solution is to add:
> ...



Ahh, I remember that meta tag oh so well. I've had to use X-UA-Compatible to make behavior consistent for special floating elements when at work we attempted to make a collapsible floating footer for our web application when users are viewing particular pages. In the end we ditched it because we couldn't rely on the different pages being consistent and some weird behavior started cropping up because of interactions with different pages, in particular pop-ups and framed windows.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 31, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Ahh, I remember that meta tag oh so well. I've had to use X-UA-Compatible to make behavior consistent for special floating elements when at work we attempted to make a collapsible floating footer for our web application when users are viewing particular pages. In the end we ditched it because we couldn't rely on the different pages being consistent and some weird behavior started cropping up because of interactions with different pages, in particular pop-ups and framed windows.


Yeah, I know that's not an ideal fix so I asked about IE10 support in their IRC chat.  That was over half an hour ago and the room is dead as a door nail.  I give up.  I'm going to bed. XD


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 31, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So IE10 still hates DynMap and I Googled it.  What my search got was this:
> https://github.com/webbukkit/dynmap/issues/1018
> 
> Apparently, the best solution is to add:
> ...



do the smart thing, use another web browser. in CCNA class we have a nick name for IE. Internet Exploder


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

IE10 has been working great for everything except DynMap.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> IE10 has been working great for everything except DynMap.



I've been pretty happy with IE 10 lately as well. Dynmap is the only thing that has given me trouble since I started using it, which isn't too shabby.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2013)

IE10 wont let me install, says its missing something it needs but i cant find what *shrug*


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I've been pretty happy with IE 10 lately as well. Dynmap is the only thing that has given me trouble since I started using it, which isn't too shabby.



I haven't, IE10 is actually the version that made me ditch IE permanently.  Once it broke Microsoft's own websites I said enough.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 1, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I haven't, IE10 is actually the version that made me ditch IE permanently.  Once it broke Microsoft's own websites I said enough.



I use Firefox almost exclusively except when I use my laptop then it is Opera.


----------



## jpsandman (Apr 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Is that on the FTB server, jpsandman?
> 
> Yeah, It's on the FTB server. Anybody just needs a liquid tesseract set to the "free lava" frequency to get lava from that system.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I haven't, IE10 is actually the version that made me ditch IE permanently.  Once it broke Microsoft's own websites I said enough.


Was that the beta or preview?  I haven't had any problems with Microsoft's websites since it was officially launched for Windows 7.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Was that the beta or preview?  I haven't had any problems with Microsoft's websites since it was officially launched for Windows 7.



Nope, the full version installed on a brand new machine on Friday.  I was trying to download Office 2010 using one of those digital download key card things.  The page asks for your Office key and then has one of those verification images that asks you to type the code in the image, Microsoft's own version of CAPTCHA.  Anyway, using IE10 it would not accept the verification code, it would just say you typed the verification code wrong.  Compatibility mode was no help either.  Loaded up Chrome and it worked first try.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

Strange.  Captcha's are always a PITA.

Are you going to add that meta line to the index?  It shouldn't require another render.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just added it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

Yay! It works again!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2013)

Aquinus: the subway is done except for a launcher on your end.

Everyone: U.S.S. Prime is no longer connected to the subway system.  It has a stairway up/down without a rail.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2013)

Dual Zombie is now functional as a grinder.  Definitely the best way to get XP quick.


Edit: Updated the welcome message on a few warps so they are properly categorized in DynMap.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2013)

is this still FTB?
also, I'm working on a prototype permissions plugin based on Unix/Linux Permissions. Plan to port a replica of YaST for a GUI tool to tie into it so that users not familiar with Linux CLI can easily setup and manage permissions. thoughts?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I run both a FTB and a normal server, I believe Ford was talking about the normal server.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah.  As far as I know, only jpsandman plays in FTB.


----------



## Bunchies (Apr 4, 2013)

this sucks. you have to have a premium account

i guess ill just stick to TeamExtremeMc server


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Premium account?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Premium account?



prolly means, own Minecraft aka buy it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2013)

Should I keep the Oil Platform warp or move it underground and rename it to Public Mine?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2013)

well if anyone is interested in playing on a FTB server and likes creative mode (for building) hop on my server. I'm running FTB ultimate with modified Gregtech so no Gregtech recipes. My server is up till December. It rarely has anyone on it these days. 	198.154.112.220:25565


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2013)

It doesn't look like the Warps2DynMap is working.  The last updated should have removed "resources" category but it is still there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 8, 2013)

According to the log it ran this morning at 3AM, I ran it again manually just now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2013)

Strange.  It is still showing Sheep Stables under resources instead of Resources.

Oh, I see!  It's appearing under Resources AND resources.  For some reason, it isn't purging the resources category.  Can you send me the latest warps.db so I can check into it?


Edit: Or would you rather I delete the resources manually?  Do you want the program purging records?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, the program should purge records that have been removed from warp.db.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2013)

I updated SQLite library to 4.5 because I updated Visual Studio to 4.5.  This means the computer running this needs 4.5:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30653

If the computer hosting Minecraft server isn't Windows Vista SP2 or newer...I'm going to have to come up with another solution.


I added a /nopurge flag to not purge markers.yml.  When it does purge, it removes all categories that aren't in warps.db, players, and offline_players.  I hope I got that right.

I would recommend doing a manual update to make sure everything works as expected.  If it does not, restore the backup it created and add the /nopurge flag until I can fix it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 8, 2013)

I checked whether the warp you mentioned is under "Resources" or "resources". It appeared to be the first so you can remove the latter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, I changed the welcome message to Resources a week ago or so and just today noticed they're both still showing.  I programmed Warps2DynMap to only inject warps into DynMap, not remove them.  Since no one is adding markers that aren't warps, it makes sense to only do warps + players + offline players.  That way the markers are fully autonomous (either by DynMap or by my program).

He'll probably use the duplicate Sheep Stable marker to test if the new Warps2DynMap is working so I'll leave it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

It still looks like it is still doubled up.  Did it not work?


Edit: Kard is now completely lit up:
http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?worldname=world&mapname=flatn&zoom=4&x=-1793.75&y=64&z=-1807.25


Edit: Also, no one commented on this:


FordGT90Concept said:


> Should I keep the Oil Platform warp or move it underground and rename it to Public Mine?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 13, 2013)

Move and renbame to Public Mine, I suppose.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Move and renbame to Public Mine, I suppose.



Fine by me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmm, so how deep should it be?  The floor where the mine starts?  About the middle?  The bottom?  The floor where diamonds start?  Somewhere among those?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I updated SQLite library to 4.5 because I updated Visual Studio to 4.5.  This means the computer running this needs 4.5:
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30653
> 
> If the computer hosting Minecraft server isn't Windows Vista SP2 or newer...I'm going to have to come up with another solution.
> ...



Sorry, I've been under the weather this week and didn't get to this until today.

I updated to .Net 4.5, the servers running Win7 Pro SP1 so no worries there.

But now when I run it I get the following error:


```
Unhandled Exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Data.SQLite.dll' or one of its dependencies. The specified module could not be found.
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

The warps2dynmap.exe and System.Data.SQLite.dll in the zip need to be in the same directory.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2013)

They are.  I copied and pasted the two files from the zip over the two from the old version.  You just have forgot a semicolon somewhere.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

I should have known you wouldn't make that mistake.   I'm looking into it...


Edit: I downloaded w2d.zip above, created a batch on the desktop with:

```
warps2dynmap.exe "C:\warps.db" "C:\markers.yml" 3 /show POI Resources
```
I extracted the two files to the desktop as well and ran the batch.  It worked without error.  I can't reproduce the error. 


Edit: Strange, I deleted the DLL and it still worked.  It shouldn't have worked.  WTF?


Edit: I changed the program and SQLite to x64 and made sure everything was ship-shape.  If this don't work, I gots no ideas.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Still gave the same error.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

This is against conventional logic but maybe try deleting System.Data.SQLite.dll.  When I do, it still works.  I even renamed the directory where SQLite.dll is installed to and it still works.

If that doesn't work, maybe providing a current markers.yml and warps.db would help.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Deleted System.Data.SQLite.dll and still got the same error.

Edit:  It is now saying the error is "at warps2dynmap.Program.Main(String[] args)" if that helps any.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

Try this (only need to take the important bits out of it):
*snip*

It's confirmed to happen on all machines that aren't mine. XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2013)

No change.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

Pretty sure this one will work:
*snip*

This is what is causing all the problems:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/yf1d93sz.aspx

I removed SQLite from the global assembly cache (GAC) so it forces it to find it locally on my computer and, for some reason, that means it forces it to find it locally on all computers.  The SQLite devs should have never added SQLite to the GAC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

What the hell?  On my computer, it works fine with both EXE and DLL but the moment I delete the DLL, the EXE displays the same error you're reporting.

I think I might as well just uninstall all the SQLite 4.5 stuff and back down to 4.0.  I can't use 4.5 for my other project anyway because my server only has Windows Server 2003 on it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2013)

Back down to .NET Framework 4.0 and associated SQLite builds:
*snip*

If this don't work...


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2013)

It seems like it worked, the log says "Purging obsolete categories" and lists resources and markers, but resources still seems to be there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2013)

It all looks fixed on Dynmap.  "resources" category is gone and "Sheep Stables" is no longer doubled up. 


I'm beginning to think that SQLite for 4.5 is just plain broken.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Odd resources was still there for me for a while.  Oh well, it seems to have worked, so excellent!


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 16, 2013)

I did not fell like reading all 107 pages, so did you get any where with the white list? or scrap that idea?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2013)

People can join when not on the white list but they can't do much except explore.  You have to be on the white list to build.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 16, 2013)

A while ago when i was setting a server for minecraft (stoped running it now thought) I noticed that in a server.properties list there was a white-list option, and was just curios.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Blacksmith creates a real Diamond sword:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't expect it to be that sharp.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 24, 2013)

[yt]1kDepnq8fDQ&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 24, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> [yt]1kDepnq8fDQ&NR=1[/yt]



Hah! I like how their temper increases as you feel them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2013)

My next/current project is an overland path from Canada, through the Karl mountain range, to the NPC village, connecting to the desert somewhere between Cape Coon and Kard.


The highlight of the path will definitely be the mountains.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2013)

I updated the server to run 1.5.2, let me know if anything is broken.

I also added a new plug-in called Flight.  It is pretty obvious what it does.  It allows Creative Mode flight in survival.  It is off by default, but you can turn it on with the "/Flight Toggle" command.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2013)

I so wish I had that working on the oil rig and placing torches on the spire.  It should make ambitious projects a little easier.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 9, 2013)

/Flight works well, and the railway from the Was-a-farm railway transferium to Winterfell can be regarded as working too. The railway for the southern direction from Winterfell back to Was-a-farm has not yet been completed, however. I will finish it one day though, so that we don't have a problem if /warp, /tp and /flight "break".
Once my railway is completely done, I will try to map the rail connections we have in the world so that it will be more clear what routes we have available.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2013)

There's some line commands for DynMap.  I don't think it is intended for drawing on the map though (just above Map/World Configuration Commands):
https://github.com/webbukkit/dynmap/wiki/Commands

Better page (poly-line at the bottom):
https://github.com/webbukkit/dynmap/wiki/Using-markers


A rule would have to be added to the warps2dynmap to not delete the rail marker set.  Maybe should experiment with it later today and see if it will be satisfactory.  It should be deleted during the next server reset.  If it is good, we'd have to come up with specific category names to exclude from warps2dynmap.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 9, 2013)

Or we simply go for a more low-tech solution and put a .jpg file with a simple schematic (like those for metro networks in ther real world) in the OP of this thread.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2013)

I tried adding a poly-line to set Subways.  I saw the set briefly and it vanished.  DynMap commands say the poly-line and Subways set still exists so, I think warps2dynmap might be working a little too well.  Maybe you could disable warps2dynmap for a while so we can play with the poly-lines command?

Edit: It is working now!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2013)

I added the subway lines and an area around Kard.  Here's the result:






You can see it on DynMap now.  It'll be cleared in about 12 hours though.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

I disabled warp2dynmap for the time beingso it shouldn't disappear.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2013)

So what are your thoughts on this?  Specifically, we need to reserve sets for this stuff if we're going to keep it.  We need to name those sets.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2013)

Its fine with me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2013)

So Territories, Subways, and Rails should be adequate?  Rails obviously are for above ground, long rails.  I think you have to add those via the warp2dynmap commandline parameters.  If you do that, you could add it back to the auto-run.


Edit: Oh, after the exceptions are added, you should try to run it.  It might crash because it has never seen lines and areas before.

Edit: I created the sets and defaulted them to hide.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 11, 2013)

In fact, it seems that your idea to put it all in Dynmap is a great idea (I did not realise how well it could work until now). The "territories" category is also a nice idea to apply to Canada and Winterfell because it works in case of Kard.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2013)

It's not easy to do areas (probably took me 15 minutes to go around it on land and boats).  Maybe the dmarker command should be allowed for server moderators.

Which reminds me, dcfjoe couldn't use sign warps.  One of the updates probably broke it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2013)

Can't you just fly around or do you have to be at ground level the whole time?

And warp signs have been broken for a while, mywarp change the sign syntax to create a warp sign, so we'd have to go around and change every warp sign to the new syntax.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Can't you just fly around or do you have to be at ground level the whole time?


It's the distance that's a problem.  Winterfell especially is huge and it isn't clear where the boundaries are.  The same goes for Canada.




newtekie1 said:


> And warp signs have been broken for a while, mywarp change the sign syntax to create a warp sign, so we'd have to go around and change every warp sign to the new syntax.


They worked for me, not for him.  These are signs that were fixed since the update (like the spire's Ascension sign and the one in the boat to Ford's Retreat).


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2013)

I did not realise you had to do cartographers' work in Minecraft itself, so I did not realise how much work it is. Never mind, then.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's the distance that's a problem.  Winterfell especially is huge and it isn't clear where the boundaries are.  The same goes for Canada



Can't use TP?





FordGT90Concept said:


> They worked for me, not for him.  These are signs that were fixed since the update (like the spire's Ascension sign and the one in the boat to Ford's Retreat).



Hmm...I'll look into it.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2013)

If there is any cartographers' work I could do myself instead, I will do this for you Ford.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Can't use TP?


You can just enter coordinates when using /dmarker addcorner but typing it in takes about as much time as simply going there.  Plus, you have the advantage of accuracy.  A single typo (e.g. 168 instead of 1268 or -100 instead of 100) in a corner and you have to start all over.  There's no delete last or undo function for it. 


I could throw a square around Canada and magibegs evil tower but I would prefer if Chev could do Winterfell himself.  A middleman works fine for warps because it's quick and the welcome message has to follow warp2dynmap standards but areas and lines are a bit too much for me to handle.

Edit: I could handle Cape Coon too because it's walled off/has natural boundaries.

Then again, maybe we shouldn't bother with areas at all.  Just do lines on long rails and subways and leave it at that.  I only put an area around Kard as a test.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2013)

Stupid, stupid me.  The list of categories to spare, excluding those imported from warps.db, is currently hard coded in the application.  Should I add a command similar to /show to extend the list, put it in a text file, or what?


----------



## zAAm (May 13, 2013)

Ugh ffs. Just my luck. When I entered today I was like 50m of the ground at some undisclosed location, typed /warp p quickly, due to lagg I died before teleporting, respawned at my bed without my items... Can't find the place I died. So RIP Efficiency V, Unbreaking III pickaxe and all diamond armour... 

EDIT: Turns out I probably logged out while flying? Oh well, lesson learned I guess.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: I could handle Cape Coon too because it's walled off/has natural boundaries.



I was unaware you named an area after me  Not too many gypsies i hope.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2013)

It is Aquinus's and I have no idea why he named it that. XD


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I was unaware you named an area after me  Not too many gypsies i hope.



You're welcome. 
It's a barren place.  I'm working on that. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> It is Aquinus's and I have no idea why he named it that. XD



I don't know why either. When I chose to start working out there, Ford asked what I wanted the TP to be called, so that's what I thought up on the spot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2013)

I think I'm not going to extend the path any closer to Canada.  They haven't played for a while and I have no idea where it is safe to put it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 18, 2013)

Do you guys have a download of the server's map? I wanna recreate something from there a different world


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2013)

The current world is 3.16GB...so nope.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 18, 2013)

Would a torrent work? Just an idea...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> The current world is 3.16GB...so nope.


Just the world data? 8|

Torrent is a good idea.  I'm sure a lot of us would download it if we had the opportunity.  The old world too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2013)

The Bermuda Triforce is now mostly glowstone so it is easier to replant and undeniably well lit.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 28, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just the world data? 8|
> 
> Torrent is a good idea.  I'm sure a lot of us would download it if we had the opportunity.  The old world too.



Yes, that is just the world data.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2013)

I wish there was a way to play this game without having to install Java onto my rig.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2013)

Same.  I'm OCD about updating Java now.



newtekie1 said:


> Yes, that is just the world data.


That sucks.  Torrents would be the best way to go if you want to share it.  I suspect it would shrink a lot if it were compressed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2013)

Where's the largest cattle farm?  I need me a lot of leather.  I'm thinking I might make one like the chicken farm (but no where near it for the sake of lag).


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish there was a way to play this game without having to install Java onto my rig.



didn't you say the exact same thing in another minecraft thread a couple of months ago?


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Where's the largest cattle farm?  I need me a lot of leather.  I'm thinking I might make one like the chicken farm (but no where near it for the sake of lag).



Cape Coon's cattle farm is pretty big. I also already have some leather stored away in a chest. How much do you need?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2013)

I was planning on breeding/slaughtering cattle for three hours--so, hundreds or even thousands.

I'm thinking about making a cattle farm like the chicken farm (64x64 at bedrock), putting it under Kard north of the subway, close to the piston farms so the wheat will grow while slaughtering cattle.

On the assumption that will eventually happen, I am currently modernizing the wheat floor of the piston farms (removing the dividers and adding a fifth water source.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2013)

I couldn't reach the server for about 15 minutes now.  The renovations to the Piston Farms are done--I just didn't get all the wheat planted.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 2, 2013)

When digging out the Eastward Tunnel I came to realise that Minecraft needs Instinct. It would make avoiding lava and mobs easier, as well the finding of resources (what resource type should not be shown of course, that would make things too easy).


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 3, 2013)

When I get close to lava I can hear it bubbling and such. That's usually a pretty good indicator for me. If lava kills me it's because I'm being stupid in the first place usually.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 3, 2013)

I tend to listen to music when doing tunnel digging, lol. And I wrote that pretty much on a whim.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2013)

I just keep a gap between me and where I'm mining with gravel next to the pick/shovel.  If I see lava, I switch to gravel and start filling it in.  Once the immediate threat is dealt with, I try to get above the lava and use the gravel to clear as much lava as I need gone.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Funny story, that no one really cares about but I'm going to tell it anyway:  The very first time I played minecraft I had no idea what to do.  So I just started digging straight down.  I hit lava and died. After that I thought that I hit the center of the earth in the game and if you dug down deep enough you'd always hit lava.  It took me a few days and a little reading before I realized that wasn't true.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Funny story, that no one really cares about but I'm going to tell it anyway:  The very first time I played minecraft I had no idea what to do.  So I just started digging straight down.  I hit lava and died. After that I thought that I hit the center of the earth in the game and if you dug down deep enough you'd always hit lava.  It took me a few days and a little reading before I realized that wasn't true.



No but funny as hell..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got severe performance problems and I don't think it is me.  I'm talk like a minute of lag between doing something client side and it happening server side.

It is fixed now.  Any idea why this keeps happening?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2013)

No idea, I've been having minor internet issues lately where the internet will grind to a almost a halt.  Pages will load but very slowly.  Speedtest gives me pings of 400ms+ when they are normally under 15ms, download speeds are cut in half and the upload test usually doesn't finish and when it does it is under 150Kbps.  It usually only last 5-10 minutes though, maybe it happened while you were playing and cause the lag.  If it keeps happening I'll call Comcast.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> No idea, I've been having minor internet issues lately where the internet will grind to a almost a halt.  Pages will load but very slowly.  Speedtest gives me pings of 400ms+ when they are normally under 15ms, download speeds are cut in half and the upload test usually doesn't finish and when it does it is under 150Kbps.  It usually only last 5-10 minutes though, maybe it happened while you were playing and cause the lag.  If it keeps happening I'll call Comcast.



You might want to read the agreement before admitting that you run a dedicated server unless your on a business package, last time i looked at mine it was forbidden to run ad would have to get the business deal which was a $99 at the time although this was over a year ago i looked.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 4, 2013)

AsRock said:


> You might want to read the agreement before admitting that you run a dedicated server unless your on a business package, last time i looked at mine it was forbidden to run ad would have to get the business deal which was a $99 at the time although this was over a year ago i looked.



Or maybe if you did a little bit of research like running a tracert it becomes pretty obvious that it looks very likely that he uses Comcast business class in or near Chicago. I'm pretty sure that Newtekie is much more experienced at running servers than you think. I would suspect that he knows what he is doing and leave it at that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually not on their business class plan, though I think I'm on a business class node due to having the 100Mbps plan.

Technically Comcast doesn't allow dedicated servers on residential class connections, but if you are on one of the top two teir plans they don't care what you do.  And the server traffic is nothing compared to my other usage.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> compared to my other usage.


Like downloading the internet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 6, 2013)

When you get a chance to update warps2dynmap, you'll know it is working if Resources: Chicken Farm renames to Resources: Chicken Coop.


FYI, I started work on the Cattle Ranch.  It'll be a long time before it is finished though.  By the time I finished mining the first two blocks of it, the piston farm wheat has grown.  The only question in my mind is if I should come up with a mass slaughtering system for it or not.  I'm leaning towards no because if it kills them off too fast, it won't keep pace with reproduction.  Also, it would be difficult to make it discriminate between adults and calves.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 6, 2013)

If you need some cattle to get started, I have plenty. I had to go pretty far to find a couple cows to breed.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Jun 6, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> No idea, I've been having minor internet issues lately where the internet will grind to a almost a halt.  Pages will load but very slowly.  Speedtest gives me pings of 400ms+ when they are normally under 15ms, download speeds are cut in half and the upload test usually doesn't finish and when it does it is under 150Kbps.  It usually only last 5-10 minutes though, maybe it happened while you were playing and cause the lag.  If it keeps happening I'll call Comcast.




Funny you say this.

I am in Illinois and have Frontier Comm. 12 down.. 2 up DSL

I too have recently been experiencing the exact issue you describe.

My internet will be running along fine and suddenly drop to nearly a stand still.

A Bandwidth test will give me a ping in the hundreds (normally 15ms or so) and sometimes the test will not finish.

Also, it will last from a few minutes to maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 6, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When you get a chance to update warps2dynmap, you'll know it is working if Resources: Chicken Farm renames to Resources: Chicken Coop.
> 
> 
> FYI, I started work on the Cattle Ranch.  It'll be a long time before it is finished though.  By the time I finished mining the first two blocks of it, the piston farm wheat has grown.  The only question in my mind is if I should come up with a mass slaughtering system for it or not.  I'm leaning towards no because if it kills them off too fast, it won't keep pace with reproduction.  Also, it would be difficult to make it discriminate between adults and calves.



Say no to auto-slaughtering.



Aquinus said:


> If you need some cattle to get started, I have plenty. I had to go pretty far to find a couple cows to breed.



I never had issues finding feral cows, as long as one stays away from the desserts, swamps of thick woods there should be plenty.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2013)

I think the internet had a hiccup now (~3 AM).  It says "cannot reach server." 

After about five minutes, it was responding to status queries but still can't connect.


It is back to normal at 3:13 AM.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 13, 2013)

Dynmap is down so no point starting MC I guess.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Dynmap is down so no point starting MC I guess.



The whole server was down, the power has been out at my house since about 7PM last night, the weather was really bad all night, tornadoes spotted in the area etc.  The power came back on at about 7AM.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 14, 2013)

Woah, tornadoes. Hope everything is alright in your area.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Or maybe if you did a little bit of research like running a tracert it becomes pretty obvious that it looks very likely that he uses Comcast business class in or near Chicago. I'm pretty sure that Newtekie is much more experienced at running servers than you think. I would suspect that he knows what he is doing and leave it at that.



I was not referring that Newteki did not know about what i was on about or how much he knew about running a dedi..

I was simply putting it out there as i would hate to see some one to get shutdown due to it.




newtekie1 said:


> I'm actually not on their business class plan, though I think I'm on a business class node due to having the 100Mbps plan.
> 
> Technically Comcast doesn't allow dedicated servers on residential class connections, but if you are on one of the top two teir plans they don't care what you do.  And the server traffic is nothing compared to my other usage.



Yeah seems that way and i was just saying as a friend...



newtekie1 said:


> The whole server was down, the power has been out at my house since about 7PM last night, the weather was really bad all night, tornadoes spotted in the area etc.  The power came back on at about 7AM.



Hopefully every thing gets back to normal..  We had a outage but it was short, UPS kicked in and when i finished what i was doing and turned the system off the power came back lol.   Good to know my UPS still working hehe.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm starting to populate the cattle ranch.  I started with about 10 cows from Cape Coon and only 4 made it.  Needless to say, it is off to a slow start.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2013)

The cattle ranch is well populated and all that beef got me thinking again about an industrial barbeque. I'll have to investigate whether or not leather can survive burning.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2013)

1.6.1 is available:
http://mcupdate.tumblr.com/post/54337149404/minecraft-1-6-1


Edit: There's enough cattle in the ranch to make the game lag to a crawl.  I had to warp away, warp to prime, walk down the stairs, and start slaughtering them to make the lag go away.

I think a roaster will work but not in that one.  It needs depth to work and the cattle ranch is at bedrock.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2013)

i'm on 1.6.1 now and no servers are updated to it  sad face


on the plus side, HORSIES


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The cattle ranch is well populated and all that beef got me thinking again about an industrial barbeque. I'll have to investigate whether or not leather can survive burning.


Leather does survive roasting provided it doesn't fall in the fire.



I've run out of project ideas...except the aircraft carrier...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 2, 2013)

Mayhaps a horse racing track? Or a huge Zeppelin in the sky, now flight works on the server?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeppelin...I'm gonna have to mull that over.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Mayhaps a horse racing track? Or a huge Zeppelin in the sky, now flight works on the server?



is that a mod, or a default feature? a friend of mine has his own home server and i'd love to build something like that and screw with him


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2013)

http://dev.bukkit.org/bukkit-plugins/flight/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://dev.bukkit.org/bukkit-plugins/flight/



how does that work for zeppelins and such?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2013)

It makes it easier to build because you don't have to worry about scaffolding.  Makes building underwater easier too because flight ignores max player velocity in water.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It makes it easier to build because you don't have to worry about scaffolding.  Makes building underwater easier too because flight ignores max player velocity in water.



Building underwater is pretty easy if you get respiration on your helmet and you make yourself a small air bubble on the bottom of the ocean. You really don't need flight for that. Just a thought.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It makes it easier to build because you don't have to worry about scaffolding.  Makes building underwater easier too because flight ignores max player velocity in water.



i've got my own little private server and we have that set up on there already. we switch between creative and survival mode to cheat things into existence (meanwhile my girlfriend is stuck in survival )


i saw that comment about flying airships and 1.6 and got excited, but it seems its not an official thing.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

The airship would basically be building or live size model kind of thing. I know that Ford can make nice live size models of sailing vessels, oil rigs etc., so that's why i propossed it to him to make an airship.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 6, 2013)

Question about this server. I was wanting to maybe make one on a VM on my file server. How much memory would you recommend I provision for the VM? Looks like there needs to be a lot.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Question about this server. I was wanting to maybe make one on a VM on my file server. How much memory would you recommend I provision for the VM? Looks like there needs to be a lot.



The more players and more memory you'll want. I would experiment with it. Start with as little as 1Gb and if it slows down on you, just allocate a bit more and try again. Personally I never ran into issues with 1Gb, but I was also the only person playing on it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2013)

just made a minecraft troll on my friends minecraft server, to screw with my brother.


basically he wanted a powered rail car system set up between two very far apart islands, so we did just that. at one point it goes into the side of a mountain, you'd expect it to come out the other side.

it does not. it comes out into the ocean and kinda... stops. dropping you straight down. onto an open trap door. into what will soon be a pit of lava :3


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Question about this server. I was wanting to maybe make one on a VM on my file server. How much memory would you recommend I provision for the VM? Looks like there needs to be a lot.



A lot of factors go into determining this. I have so much RAM in my server because of the FTB server.  But the main server by itself will idle at about 900MB usage, this is because of all the bukkit mods I have running.  The more mods you have the more memory it will use, the number of people on the server will also affect the amount of memory the server will use.

I'd say dedicate at least 2GB to the VM, because the Minecraft server likes at least 1GB for itself.  You might have to go up from there.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2013)

Will the server be updated to 1.6.2 in the foreseeable future?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Will the server be updated to 1.6.2 in the foreseeable future?



I'm waiting on Bukkit to release at least a beta build that supports 1.6.2 before updating the server.  If there isn't a Beta build out by this weekend I'll probably try one of the Developmental builds, but those can be rather unstable.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a question that I hope you guys will answer here so I don't have to make a thread, although it is off topic.

Does anyone know of a basic mine craft printing guide that is printable for my brother. I found this but even if I cut out some pages it is like 12 pages I would be printing. I am hoping to find something more space efficient on paper.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2013)

I use this image:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/File:DataValuesBeta.png

It doesn't tell you how to make anything, just what is available.  Mind you, some of the stuff on there is in beta so it isn't available.


That PDF you found looks pretty good (albeit the pictures are huge).  Maybe just save it on his desktop or something so he can reference it if he needs to?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I use this image:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/File:DataValuesBeta.png
> 
> It doesn't tell you how to make anything, just what is available.  Mind you, some of the stuff on there is in beta so it isn't available.
> ...



Its my brother. He is 8 and is a picky one. He asked me to print something out for him so I don't have to be his minecraft teacher. If I don't find anything better I will just print out what I want from there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2013)

Dunno if it helps but your PDF was likely made from this page:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting/CompleteList


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Dunno if it helps but your PDF was likely made from this page:
> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting/CompleteList



You know what. It does. Why look for one when I can make one. I'll just throw what I want into a word document and and print that out. Simple idea that I just did not think of.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> Its my brother. He is 8 and is a picky one. He asked me to print something out for him so I don't have to be his minecraft teacher. If I don't find anything better I will just print out what I want from there.


Dual monitors and have that open on one


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 24, 2013)

Just using alt+tab would work too.

I discovered that the new launcher allows people to choose an older MC version. So I can acces the server again, jay!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I ended up not having the time to update the server last weekend, I'm going away for a family reunion this weekend, so I'll try to get the server update one night this week after work. I can't guarantee all the plug-ins will be working, but I'll at least have it updated to the lastest version.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 24, 2013)

I started working on a tourney ground, some of the tents (knights' pavilions) are partly done: http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...1364.8212686326817&y=64&z=-5266.9900406106435


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you going to update Warps2DynMap too?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hopefully.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Worked most of the day updating the server to 1.6.2.  I'll just say it is really annoying working with developement builds of bukkit and developement builds of plugins...

Anyway, everything should be working, but let me know if it isn't.

P.S. Sorry Ford, I still haven't got Warps2Dynmap working, I just ran out of time today. I'll work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2013)

did you use mcmyadmin to update those plugs to dev build 1.6.2 ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> did you use mcmyadmin to update those plugs to dev build 1.6.2 ?



No, I don't trust McMyAdmin to update anything but itself(and even then I'm hesitant).  I update everything else manually.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 23, 2013)

I made a meadow and stable for a herd of horses, within the inner walls of Winterfell Castle (replacing a pat of the former sheep stables): http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/?...=-1269.980571606036&y=64&z=-5075.010549518495.
I did not find horses yet, though, and I still looking for saddles (name your price ).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm too pissed off at Mojang to enjoy Minecraft anymore.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 26, 2013)

Why are you pissed at them?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2013)

Upgrade to 1.6.2 wasn't smooth (had to break out CreateMinecraftShortcut again), the lack of good features being added (horses should have been added a year or two ago), the poor frame rate (have to use mods to make it decent), etc.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, frame rates are okay here. CMS is something I no longer use because of MCPatcher having the same functionality (beside the HD textures matter). I agree horses should have been added earlier, with the saddles/horse armour craftable instead of chest-only.

*Update:* I found a plains biome with horses. I tamed four of them, and one wears saddle 1 of 2 (I found them in the newly discovered village "W"). Now I still need to figure out how to get them home. Probably it means riding, but the large amounts of water may be problematic (I suppose that swimming with a horse on a lead may be the way to cross water masses). If necesary, a detour could be a solution but one horse at a time that makes it a slow process (unless I can ride one horse and lead another).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2013)

DynMap hasn't rendered where you are yet.  It doesn't look too far to ride.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 29, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Upgrade to 1.6.2 wasn't smooth (had to break out CreateMinecraftShortcut again), the lack of good features being added (horses should have been added a year or two ago), the poor frame rate (have to use mods to make it decent), etc.



I will definitely say that the lack of good features being added has really annoyed me.  I haven't played minecraft seriously in months, maybe even a year, and the only real new feature they've added has been horses.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2013)

I also miss the exitement of new features, honestly. It is time for the new biomes and the new clay-based material to come. Maybe I will design the tourney grounds in such a manner, that it allows some PVP action (not sure how well it all will work, at least sword fighting an (to a lesser degree) archery did work surprisingly well in SP so there is some hope).

I need to do some further exploring to see what route does let me avoid barriers like mountains and rainforest. "Red" is a last resort of course, most likely it will be the green route that I will travel.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2013)

while i don't play on tekie's server, i too am bored. the player base has really dropped off due to lack of new interesting features. 

has anyone tried playing on one of those servers where players are split into a bunch of teams and you have to capture land? i forget what that game mode is called.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2013)

I never did, but some PVP action sounds quite interesting. On Tekie's server this would not exactly work though, because we did our best to connect each others settlements. And the castles Ford and I have build are too big to defend against others (one-man garrisons in huge castles, lol). But maybe with a special map it could work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2013)

To be honest, if I wanted PVP like Minecraft, I would play Ace of Spades, not a Minecraft mod.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2013)

Fair enough. 

*update:* i found an interesting video that could be of use for the Spire.










*Update 2:* I have been foolish. With the horse on a lead I can fly home as long as I stay above masses of water (the horse can be dragged along at high speeds). The flight plugin is more useful than I thought.


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

I was thinking about sitting down to a good session of Minecraft, but this gif I've found accurately describes most of my spelunking adventures.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/4744/minecraft-1-7-update-coming-friday-maybe.html

Can you zip up the world (not dynmap) and make it available to download?  If you do, I'd be okay with starting a new world for 1.7 but I'd also stress I don't know how much I'd play it.  Despite being a "large" update, it really doesn't change/add much interesting.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 23, 2013)

Indeed, it will be a PITA to be updating to the "world fix" update 1.6.4 to visit all important places to prevent screw-up in 1.7. So please create a torrent file of the world so that I can continue playing offline with it. So many projects I still wish to finsh... Plus it gave me an awkward feeling, playing alone in MP.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 25, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/4744/minecraft-1-7-update-coming-friday-maybe.html
> 
> Can you zip up the world (not dynmap) and make it available to download?  If you do, I'd be okay with starting a new world for 1.7 but I'd also stress I don't know how much I'd play it.  Despite being a "large" update, it really doesn't change/add much interesting.



You're getting bored with Minecraft too I see.

I have to say, I'm really disappointed in the progress Minecraft has made over the past year.  There hasn't been anything added that really makes me want to pick it back up and play.



Chevalr1c said:


> Indeed, it will be a PITA to be updating to the "world fix" update 1.6.4 to visit all important places to prevent screw-up in 1.7. So please create a torrent file of the world so that I can continue playing offline with it. So many projects I still wish to finsh... Plus it gave me an awkward feeling, playing alone in MP.



If I zip up the World and the Nether, I don't see much point in including the End, the zip file is ~1.8GB.  I'll make a torrent available of that if I start a new world.

But I have to admit the Minecraft server has really been put on a low priority for me right now.  My business is picking up and I have to focus on that a lot more than anything else.  So chances are we'll be on the older version for quite a while, especially considering it sounds like this release will probably end up screwing up a lot of plug-ins that I don't have the time to re-test.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm okay with torrent + take down to save you a lot of time.  Don't even bother updating to 1.7.  It'll be 7 Days To Die time soon and I'm playing Terraria 1.2 in the meantime.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2013)

in many ways it seems like minecraft is still in beta. they should not be releasing updates that break functionality. but i guess that is what you get when you install third party plugins, etc.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> You're getting bored with Minecraft too I see.
> 
> I have to say, I'm really disappointed in the progress Minecraft has made over the past year.  There hasn't been anything added that really makes me want to pick it back up and play.
> 
> ...



Thank you. And we all understand if you have better things to do.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm okay with torrent + take down to save you a lot of time.  Don't even bother updating to 1.7.  It'll be 7 Days To Die time soon and I'm playing Terraria 1.2 in the meantime.



Indeed updating the server is taking to much effort if even I play less than regularly lately and for the forthcoming months.



Easy Rhino said:


> in many ways it seems like minecraft is still in beta. they should not be releasing updates that break functionality. but i guess that is what you get when you install third party plugins, etc.



Those plugins have never been officially supported. Vanilla Minecraft does not break when updating (the world generator has changed in order to pave the path for future releases, with less ocean etc., so that is exceptional).


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Those plugins have never been officially supported. Vanilla Minecraft does not break when updating (the world generator has changed in order to pave the path for future releases, with less ocean etc., so that is exceptional).



And even the new maps generator doesn't usually break old maps.  Any areas that are already generated will remain untouched, and new areas will use the new generation system.  This can lead to some interesting transitions between old areas of the map and new generated areas though.  We've got a few of those areas in the current map, since it has gone through at least one update of the generation system.  There are areas where there is just a shear wall, where a mountain was cut in half.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> in many ways it seems like minecraft is still in beta. they should not be releasing updates that break functionality. but i guess that is what you get when you install third party plugins, etc.


Minecraft was never created for plugins (still isn't) so they break things because you're literally replacing large chunks of code with modified code as opposed to adding code which supersedes previous code (load the base method then load the modified method on top of it so the modified method only needs to be updated if it is expected to do more than the base method does).

That is a disappointment, yes, but my disappointment is how, compared to other betas, Minecraft is moving at a snail's pace.  In the time Minecraft added some new biomes, a few items, and a food system no one likes, games like Terraria have added half a dozen new biomes, hundreds of items, and made thousands of tweaks.  Games like Firefall have added new battle frames, redid two major towns, added multiple melding pockets, redid the main menu twice, etc.  Games like Star Citizen, which aren't even alpha yet, keeps adding more and more stuff.

Even though Notch made millions off of Minecraft, he isn't investing that money back into the game like he promised.  It's very disgruntling and very un-indie.  How Minecraft is unfolding, actually, is quite pissing me off.  It is way below expectations.




newtekie1 said:


> And even the new maps generator doesn't usually break old maps.  Any areas that are already generated will remain untouched, and new areas will use the new generation system.  This can lead to some interesting transitions between old areas of the map and new generated areas though.  We've got a few of those areas in the current map, since it has gone through at least one update of the generation system.  There are areas where there is just a shear wall, where a mountain was cut in half.


Yeah, you can see them on DynMap in a lot of cases.  Just note where a biome gets cut off at right angles.  That's usually where a map gen update happened.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have to agree with your Ford.  Minecraft hasn't been able to keep my attention simply because there hasn't been enough added to make it stay interesting.

I would have liked to see randomly generated labyrinths to explore by now.  I see things like the Aether mod, and Mo' Creatures and think to myself "you know, if a few 3rd party mod makers can do all this, why can't the actual developers of the game seem to do half this?"

And Notch walked away from Minecraft long ago.  He took his money and ran, which is very disappointing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2013)

If Notch cared about Minecraft, he'd hire the people making the best mods, buy the rights to the mods, and make them permanent fixtures of the game.  He should work with the Bukkit guys to make a plugin system too.  But no.  There is no excuse for any of this.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 26, 2013)

Indeed, and not wanting to advantage users of the PC/Xbox version (over the Pocket Edition) too much is no excuse.
I still like to play it though, if I have the time and need to "sort out" my mind.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Minecraft was never created for plugins (still isn't)



my point was that given all of this time, minecraft still doesnt have official plugin support and it should. i dont think there is a serious multiplayer server out there that doesn't use at least 1 plugin. oh well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> my point was that given all of this time, minecraft still doesnt have official plugin support and it should. i dont think there is a serious multiplayer server out there that doesn't use at least 1 plugin. oh well.



That is something that has really annoyed me as well.  They've said they were working on a plug-in API, then said they were going to just integrate Bukkit, then just kind of stopped talking about plug-ins at all.  It makes things really hard for a server admin to have to pray every new release that the plug-ins will work, and if they don't work pray that the plug-in developer still has enough interest in it to update it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been playing some SP 1.7.2 and honestly the dyes system make smore sense now. And all those flowers make some parts of the game really look more nicely. I did not see any of the new biomes yet though, or anything else of a structural change.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I did a quick update to the server to get it to 1.7.2.  However, I simply do not have the time to test and update the plug-ins.  So hopefully the old ones work, if the update broke some of them I don't know when I'll be able to get around to updating them.  My personal life has become very busy over the past year.  I bought into the company I was working for and now own half the company.  This means that the business has taken up a significant chuck of my free time.  Hopefully things start to calm down, but it isn't looking good for the near future.  Sadly this means I can't dedicated the time to the Minecraft server that I should be, and I'm truly sorry for that.

For anyone that asked I created a torrent with the current map and the original map.  They are zipped up into separate zip files, so if you just want the current map you can just grab that using your torrent client.  The magnet link for the torrent is here. The total size is 2.1GB.  Unfortunately, I can only seed at 15Mbps.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 17, 2013)

According to http://www.magnet2torrent.me, the magnet link given is broken.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, magnet doesn't work.  15 Mbps is faster than I can download. XD

Edit: Copy and paste this.  Forum breaks magnets when it tries to hyperlink them...
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:7DFE96AF8D46D7A0B299FF658E4B6864579D463B&dn=TPU%20Minecraft%20Worlds&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80%2fannounce

Edit: There's one seed but it's not downloading.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I did a quick update to the server to get it to 1.7.2.  However, I simply do not have the time to test and update the plug-ins.  So hopefully the old ones work, if the update broke some of them I don't know when I'll be able to get around to updating them.  My personal life has become very busy over the past year.  I bought into the company I was working for and now own half the company.  This means that the business has taken up a significant chuck of my free time.  Hopefully things start to calm down, but it isn't looking good for the near future.  Sadly this means I can't dedicated the time to the Minecraft server that I should be, and I'm truly sorry for that.
> 
> For anyone that asked I created a torrent with the current map and the original map.  They are zipped up into separate zip files, so if you just want the current map you can just grab that using your torrent client.  The magnet link for the torrent is here. The total size is 2.1GB.  Unfortunately, I can only seed at 15Mbps.



Good luck with your business venture!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2013)

The torrent should be working now, I forgot to turn on initial seeding, so utorrent wouldn't start seeding.  I'm also going to seed this from work as well, but I can only seed at 5Mbps from there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> The torrent should be working now, I forgot to turn on initial seeding, so utorrent wouldn't start seeding.  I'm also going to seed this from work as well, but I can only seed at 5Mbps from there.
> 
> Also here is a new magnet link with more trackers:
> 
> ...


The first one still wasn't downloading now this magnet link won't work--I think because it is too long.  There really only needs to be one good tracker.  I think the first tracker you used (that open one) worked because it was finding peers, just no one was seeding.


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll seed from work if I can get a copy. We're an ISP. Any idea how many people will want a copy of this?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, I am not seeing the "working" torrent URL...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2013)

xvi said:


> I'll seed from work if I can get a copy. We're an ISP. Any idea how many people will want a copy of this?


My guess is like five people. XD


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, ignore the second magent link, I thought it was a tracker issue at first but then I figured out I forgot to turn on initial seeding.  I figured I created the magent link I  might as well share it, but it just breaks things because it ti too long.  The original should work now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2013)

Hrm, it is downloading but BARELY....

edit: it jumps to 1MBps and then goes idle for like 10 seconds... and just loops like that...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, ignore the second magent link, I thought it was a tracker issue at first but then I figured out I forgot to turn on initial seeding.  I figured I created the magent link I  might as well share it, but it just breaks things because it ti too long.  The original should work now.


Working here. 

Once I have it downloaded, I'll seed until Friday afternoon.

Edit: Almost downloaded.


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a full copy now. I'll seed over the weekend.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 19, 2013)

I found a savanna/plateau savanna with acacia trees and a few dessert pyramids, of which one was barely sticking out above the sand. Exploration gave me two sets of horse armour.
Dynmap does no longer update however, so the new areas are invisible, just like new warp points or who is online. Yes, I know Nt1 has no time to fix that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2013)

i am going to redownload using the transmission service. i was dumb and used the gui to download the files but since this box is headless i would always have to be logged in to seed. since the server is always running the minecraft files will always be available to anyone who wants them.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2014)

So were do the MC people go now  ?..


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 16, 2014)

I will be online again once I have more time to play MC.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey newtekie1 and my fellow MC TPU'ers!

Have just recently discovered the world of Minecraft and all it's glory.  My girlfriend finally convinced me to try it out, we play on 1.7.4. I am looking for a TPU server to be apart of and not sure how current your servers are, Anyone still play'in? I am a late bloomer, but have put about 3 weeks in of gameplay. I have the up most respect for all the hardware work and countless hours that goes into this game wow, I look forward to joining some Minecraft fun with you guys. 


My first and current home >>> (my username is same)



Spoiler


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2014)

If ya'll never heard of FortressCraft Evolved, ya'll should check it out.  It's like Minecraft on the Unity Engine (way better than the POS Java game Minecraft is).


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 2, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If ya'll never heard of FortressCraft Evolved, ya'll should check it out.  It's like Minecraft on the Unity Engine (way better than the POS Java game Minecraft is).



FortressCraft looks too busy. Maybe as it gets developed it will be cleaned up a bit. I still enjoy vanilla minecraft. It has come a long way in the past 6 months.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2014)

Busy?  In survival there is a major lack of things to do at present.  Most of the screenshots are from creative.  And seriously, it is 1/6th the price of Minecraft.  Really can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 2, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Busy?  In survival there is a major lack of things to do at present.  Most of the screenshots are from creative.  And seriously, it is 1/6th the price of Minecraft.  Really can't go wrong with it.



Oh I see.


----------



## AsRock (May 2, 2014)

Like OMG anyways it's frigging $4 lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 2, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Like OMG anyways it's frigging $4 lol.



Which means most people will buy it, play it for a couple days and then never touch it again. Not worth my money if nobody is going to play it seriously. I would rather just play minecraft on difficult or something.


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 2, 2014)

I am not going to buy that because if I am going to play a game like that for me it will need much better graphics then Minecraft.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2014)

Then you should look into StarForge.  It's also on the Unity engine but the world is smooth as opposed to voxel.  It's in early stages of development as well.

7 Days to Die too.  They've done a lot of work since the Kickstarter to improve, well, everything.


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 2, 2014)

There is one I am watching, and Minecraft is not bad.
One common thing I see with the average Minecraft user is that they do not understand java or 32 bit vs 64 bit.
Minecraft (even says this in game) recommends 64-bit java to run the best it can. My Minecraft client uses 4GB out of the 6GB I am letting it access at the main menu.


----------



## AsRock (May 2, 2014)

ChevyOwner said:


> There is one I am watching, and Minecraft is not bad.
> One common thing I see with the average Minecraft user is that they do not understand java or 32 bit vs 64 bit.
> Minecraft (even says this in game) recommends 64-bit java to run the best it can. My Minecraft client uses 4GB out of the 6GB I am letting it access at the main menu.



Never mind all the viruses you can get due to java.. In fact wa only last month some one asked me to sort there laptop out which ended up being a java backing up unsafe content.  They quit playing MC even after i told them the chances are you did not get it due to MC unless you download stuff for it.


----------



## Aquinus (May 2, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Never mind all the viruses you can get due to java.. In fact wa only last month some one asked me to sort there laptop out which ended up being a java backing up unsafe content.  They quit playing MC even after i told them the chances are you did not get it due to MC unless you download stuff for it.



More often than not, I find that it's usually a user who doesn't know better who downloads something that is seemingly okay when it's not and Java just happens to be the way that particular piece of software leveraged (I mean, why not? Most machines can run Java applications much like how most users have Windows.) Java might have its issues but how you use it also has a big impact on how badly it can hose your machine. Java alone isn't bad by any means and someone who knows what their doing can avoid issues.

Also with that said, there is a lot of software that businesses use and rely on every day that use Java or some derivative of it, off of it, or on top of it. I wouldn't imagine companies who rely on languages like Groovy or Clojure to do it because it's an insecure platform that keeps your front door open at all times.

A Java virus is in the same boat as a regular virus. How did the person get it? It's not like Java went on the internet, found a virus, and ran it because it felt like it. Don't blame the software for the shortcomings of the user. Being knowledgeable about the technology you use is important.


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 3, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Never mind all the viruses you can get due to java.. In fact wa only last month some one asked me to sort there laptop out which ended up being a java backing up unsafe content.  They quit playing MC even after i told them the chances are you did not get it due to MC unless you download stuff for it.



Even if the virus got on the system while s/he was playing or downloading something for Minecraft. I would guess it was some ad on the internet that gave him/her the virus.
I have found the best solution to prevent viruses is to use an ad-blocker.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Java alone isn't bad by any means and someone who knows what their doing can avoid issues.


It is very bad.  The fact it has no unsigned primitives means lots of unneeded conversions which results in horrendous code.  You know how easy it is to convert someone from Java to C#?  Just get them to download Visual Studio Express and C# sells itself.  Java is garbage.  If Microsoft committed to .NET working on Linux and Mac, Java would likely be phased out over 10 years.

Minecraft has absolutely no reason to use 3+ GiB of memory.  It's just one sign of how poorly it is designed.  It also is very CPU dependent where games are increasingly becoming GPU dependent.  I've looked through some of Minecraft's decompiled code a year or two ago and it is nothing short of a trainwreck.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2014)

When Mojang started on the Pi Edition, they should have converted the PC version to Python (the same language as the one used for the Pi Edition).


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2014)

does look fun - minecraft lacks real base defense stuff.


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 4, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is very bad.  The fact it has no unsigned primitives means lots of unneeded conversions which results in horrendous code.  You know how easy it is to convert someone from Java to C#?  Just get them to download Visual Studio Express and C# sells itself.  Java is garbage.  If Microsoft committed to .NET working on Linux and Mac, Java would likely be phased out over 10 years.
> 
> Minecraft has absolutely no reason to use 3+ GiB of memory.  It's just one sign of how poorly it is designed.  It also is very CPU dependent where games are increasingly becoming GPU dependent.  I've looked through some of Minecraft's decompiled code a year or two ago and it is nothing short of a trainwreck.



I don't run vanilla minecraft.
Android mostly runs on java. Do you say android is garbage?
Decompilied code has proven to be 100% accurate to the original source now?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2014)

Only the UI of Android is Java-based and compared to Windows Phone, yes, it is garbage.  Windows Phone uses a fraction of the hardware resources Android uses and it achieves a lot more (transitions, animations, etc.) with it.

It's not decompiled, it is reflected.  Decompile implies machine code and JVM/.NET don't run machine code.  Reflected code is functionally identical to the source code.  The only thing that is different is there are no comments and internal variables don't have their original, (should be) descriptive names.  My comments were about the functional parts.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2018)

Totally reminiscing here.  I'm so grateful @BondExtreme made that video that's in the OP.  I'll repost it here because it's awesome:


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Wow, brings back memories.  I haven't really even played Minecraft since I shut the server down...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 2, 2018)

I gave in on MC a long time ago, didn't seem to be moving forward. How ever seems like 7DTD is, slow but it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 2, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Wow, brings back memories.  I haven't really even played Minecraft since I shut the server down...


Minecraft Story Mode made me reinstall it but it only took all of an hour to remember why I quit.  I thoroughly exhausted myself of Minecraft back when the server was up 2011-2013.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2019)

I finally loaded up the old save of this world and there's stuff here I don't even remember starting or what I was planning to do with it.  So much nostalgia.

Currently riding the subway from Chevalr1c's place trying to find my way back to the giant TPU/world start.

I don't even remember making a cattle ranch but...there it is:


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 4, 2019)

It's nice to see old memories. Playing Tekxit 3 modpack as we speak


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow, it's hard to believe it's been that long since I shut the server down.   I miss it.

I haven't played minecraft since, and it's changed quite a bit.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Totally reminiscing here.  I'm so grateful @BondExtreme made that video that's in the OP.  I'll repost it here because it's awesome:


Sweet, but could of looked much better with Rising World.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2019)

It's the scale of everything that's staggering. I literally got a mine cart going at full speed in the subway and didn't stop for 5+ minutes in a straight line.  Each stop had a huge construction project by a single or group of people from massive Skyrim logos, to castles, to winter-based villages, to huge cabins, to ridiculously long tunnels illuminated by solid shafts of lava.

I don't even have a clue where the iron golem grinder is, nor the triforce tree farm is, nor the giant TPU logo is, nor where my island hidey hole house is.  I'd have to install the warp mod just to find all that stuff again.  Even then, I forgot most of the secrets I built into these places.



newtekie1 said:


> I haven't played minecraft since, and it's changed quite a bit.


I don't think much has really changed.  All I really noticed was taller grass and llamas and rabbits.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think much has really changed. All I really noticed was taller grass and llamas and rabbits.


They added a boatload of aquatic stuff. You probably could make a pretty epic aquarium with the latest changes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2019)

I was trying to figure out where everything was in the world and a stroke of genius hit me: the app I made to convert markers to dynmap data copied that data and I kept a sample in my source code for parsing.  You can get virtually all of the important warp and character locations from this document. 

Was originally markers.yml, renamed so I could upload it.

What's weird is that the warp hub is devoid of signs.


BondExtreme's video is of the first TPU server, not the second (much bigger).


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2019)

I seem to remember having a FTB server too, though it didn't get much use and only ran for a few months before I shut the whole server down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2019)

Who was the guy who kept griefing? Caboose or something?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mosmodre(A.K.A. Kevinheraiz)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Who was the guy who kept griefing? Caboose or something?


Caboose was falsely accused because of what turned out to be a bug in the game that randomly caused fires to start.  The same bug burned his place down when he was offline. Sad.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Caboose was falsely accused because of what turned out to be a bug in the game that randomly caused fires to start.  The same bug burned his place down when he was offline. Sad.


a random bug of people with torches burned it down before proof came out?

how sad


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Mussels said:


> a random bug of people with torches burned it down before proof came out?
> 
> how sad



It really was a bug in the game.  I confirmed it by starting a new world entirely, and the instant I spawned in to the new world, the forest closet to me was burning down.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2019)

I remembered how to get into the secret stash.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2020)

I uploaded it for reasons.  If anyone wants these saves (original + world take down at the end of 2013), grab them while you can.  I'll take them down eventually:








						Items Shared on 3-4-2020
					

Folder



					1drv.ms
				




Server saves are apparently incompatible with client saves so the only way to play them is to run a Minecraft Server:





						Minecraft Server Download
					

Gain access to amazing Minecraft servers using the Minecraft Server Download. Set up multi-player servers today by following the detailed instructions provided.




					www.minecraft.net
				



Don't even have to own the game to run the server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi, I have started playing this game again. I host it on a local server. It has come a long way in regards to effeciency. If you would like to be whitelisted and join just reply.


----------



## jpsandman (Jun 24, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hi, I have started playing this game again. I host it on a local server. It has come a long way in regards to effeciency. If you would like to be whitelisted and join just reply.


I've started playing a bit again with the 1.17 update. I may be interested in joining a server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2021)

jpsandman said:


> I've started playing a bit again with the 1.17 update. I may be interested in joining a server.


Cool, just let me know. I am at 1.17 spigot with no actual mods other than running Dynmap


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2021)

Zombies still spot you though every thing still ?,  which is why i ended up quitting as it was just BS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Zombies still spot you though every thing still ?,  which is why i ended up quitting as it was just BS.



Yes, even in the Nether. Zombified Piglin or whatever they are called now will find you hiding when they are angry. Creates much rage. But it would be easier going with friends. Just sayin.


----------

